# Buddies for Late January/Early February Babies!



## NavyLadybug

Just looking for buddies to talk to, chat about names with, share milestones with and discuss pregnancy symptoms with! :)

Any Jan/Feb due date is welcome!!


CURRENT BUMP BUDDIES!


NavyLadybug [*Robin Leigh* would be Due Jan 25th:angel:]
LightBRIGHT33 [*Rylee Mae *, Born Jan 28th]
AmandaBanana [*Avery Paul *, Born Feb 4th]
Flourish [[*Lennox Lorraine Calla *, Born Jan 9th]
Hopeful.89 [*Barrett Elliot *, born Feb 5th]
Girly123 [Due Jan 24th]
sailorsgirl [:angel:]
Anti [*Team Yellow*, Firefly is Due Feb 5th]
FLArmyWife [*Blue Baby! *,Due Feb 4th]
Linzylou [*Mariah Jane*,Born Jan 12th]
Nola0841 [Due Feb 14th]
Micheleb87 [*Lily Jane *, Born Jan 12th]
OliviaS80 [*Team Green x2*, Due Feb 7th]
Butter Cup [*Team Yellow*, Due Jan 1st]




*Quick Color Guide (Based on many different forum interpretations)*
*Team Pink* - Baby Girl
*Team Blue *- Baby Boy
*Team Purple* - Either Gender (Or one of each in the case of multiples)
*Team Yellow* - Gender Revealed At Birth
*Team Green* - You don't know if you are finding out the gender OR you are keeping it a secret

Before gender confirmation, Team Colors will be what you *HOPE* your bundle is, after gender is confirmed (If you are doing that) it will changed to Pink Baby or Blue Baby


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I'm also due the 25th! And have a daughter who is 19 months. Sounds like we are in similar situations :) I was hoping to have people to chat with. It's hard when you are due at the end of the month to be in groups where the majority of people are due the beginning of the month. Makes you feel so far behind haha. 

Here's to a healthy and happy nine months!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I'm also due the 25th! And have a daughter who is 19 months. Sounds like we are in similar situations :) I was hoping to have people to chat with. It's hard when you are due at the end of the month to be in groups where the majority of people are due the beginning of the month. Makes you feel so far behind haha.
> 
> Here's to a healthy and happy nine months!!

Welcome!!! And wow we are! My son is only a few months older than your daughter! Now neat!! When did you get your :bfp: if you don't mind me asking :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I got my bfp may 13th. I wasn't expecting it to be positive that early but tested because I was going out for drinks that night with friends. Glad I tested! What about you?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I actually got mine yesterday! (Was 12DPO) Luckily my Doc is amazing and squeezed me in this morning to confirm since I have a bad history of infertility and miscarriages, plus my cycles are whacked out :wacko: 

I'm so glad to have a buddy already! You hoping for *Team Blue* or *Team Pink*?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Sorry I just realized you said in the first post that you found out yesterday. I found out 4-6 days before my period was due. With Dd I didn't get a pos until day after AF was due. That's great that your dr could fit you in! I've scheduled my first appt (dating scan) for June 15th. So far the only noticeable symptom has been (tmi alert) diarrhea for the last 6 days. last pregnancy the morning sickness kicked in about 6 weeks. Hoping to avoid that this time!

Good luck! Hopefully this is the sticky bean you've been waiting for :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Since I have PCOS, my progesterone is low so I'm on a cream to help boost it so hopefully it works! The only other pregnancy I got far enough in to get a :bfp: on a Digi was my son, so for me thats a good sign! My others were CPs and I would get a super super faint pos then the next day or two get a neg, not so with this one so far! So I'm really excited! 

My only symptom so far is the usual twitchy/fullness sort of feeling in my lower belly :) I had very little morning sickness with my son, only about 3-4 weeks of it before it was gone so I'm hoping its the same this time around!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Also forgot to add we are staying team yellow this time! Excited about that. I'd like another girl but I just feel like this baby will be a boy. How about you??

Glad this prengnancy is starting like your sons! Def a good sign :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hubby is Team Pink and I'm leaning more Team Blue again. Hubby always wanted a son and a daughter, I prefer boys though, easier to potty train! Haha

How exciting to be staying Team Yellow though!! We really want to have a gender reveal party but we live nearly 800 miles from our families as we are a military family so it likely won't happen but oh well no biggie :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

It's hard being away from family. My husband was stationed in florida when we found out we were having Dd and we made the decision to get out of the marines and move back home to be with family. He misses it though and actually is signing up to be in the Navy (reserves) this week. I miss moving but I don't know how I'd do it without my family.


----------



## NavyLadybug

If my screenname is any hint, the Navy is the branch my husband is in haha We actually just moved from FL in Jan! But yes, it can be tough without family. This pregnancy and birth will be almost entirely without family involved unfortunately. 

With DS, my husband deployed to Japan 2 weeks after we found out and made it home less than 24 hours before DS was born (a full 4 weeks early!) This time however, is will be here for the entire pregnancy, birth and first months (and possibly up to a year) of the babies life.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Oh how exciting that he will be here this time!! And so lovely he made it back just in time last time! 
Where in Floriday are you? We were in Tampa, my husband was stationed at the Air Force base there. We loved it because we knew it was temporary. I couldn't live in Florida forever. Part of me was so sad to give up being able to live all over the country and meet so many wonderful people. But My husband wanted to experience life as a civilian (which he hates haha) and I would never be able to establish my own career moving around all of the time. My family would be so sad now if we left with the kiddos. 
When do you plan on telling people? We are going to announce to family and friends on Father's Day we think. Will prob wait until 12 weeks to announce on things like FB.


----------



## NavyLadybug

We were in Jacksonville, we just moved up to VA :) Right near Norfolk. 

I'm actually headed in to my Dr again shortly today, I feel like something is off and I'm getting some pain so she's going to check my levels again and my cervix. I'm honestly terrified. 

And we'll probably tell them after this appt and disclose that I either lost the baby (I hope not, I can't take it again I don't think :cry: ) or that I'm pregnant but its touch and go or if everything is fine just that I'm pregnant. I just feel like if something were to happen, I would rather my family know before it did. Just a personal preference :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Oh no! I hope everything is ok and there's nothing to worry about :hugs:

Pregnancy is so scary!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you, Drs pee test was Neg, BUT I had just peed an hour before so I'm not surprised though still worried. Got a blood test to check my levels again and everything and I get the results tomorrow


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hey there ladies!mind if I join this post?
My first appointment is June 22.
It would be earlier but Dh and I live across the country from our family and headed back for a visit between June 5 - 20th. He's navy as well!!
I just found out yesterday and confirmed it at the doctors today that I am indeed expecting!
We plan on telling family when we head home in 2 weeks. Super early,but better to tell in person than over the phone or something. 

Hope to hear back and continue this exciting new journey!
Oh and this is our first and we were actively trying!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh and I didn't say, but if we go by my last period, it would land my due date around Jan 17th. But I think I conceived later so I think it'd be closer to the end of January :)

We are team pink,and plan to find out right away. Dh wants a girl so bad! But we'd be happy either way :D


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome Amanda!!! And how neat, three Navy wives! We're all super close too, you're only a weekish ahead of LiteBright and I if you go by your last period!!! How exciting! What DPO did you get your :bfp: on? :)

Hubby is Team Pink but I'm Team Blue I think, I feel like its gonna be another boy LOL


----------



## AmandaBanana

Well I hope to fit right in then!

I found out yesterday, and to be honest I don't know anything about tracking :( so I don't know the dpo. But last af April 12th,found out may 19th. It was my first cycle off bc so I feel overwhelmed with luck.
I'm glad I found you ladies who are so close in time with myself!always nice to have that support, expecially the first time through!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

If your cycles were regular and only 28 days, you may conceived April 26th and would have gotten a :bfp: on May 10th (which would have been when AF was due) BUT since you were on BC its very possible that your cycle was a little whacky and you might have conceived later and be closer to LiteBright and I :) Was your line real faint or strong? Miss AF? But at most, I would suspect your only a week or so off at most, if you even are :D

Also,a friend of mine who is 8 week ahead of me, got pregnant right off of BC and after BDing only ONCE. She's the perfect example of the addage "It only take one time" LOL


----------



## AmandaBanana

Before bc my cycles were a little longer. And I had no idea when af was due cause of this. If i was still on bc I would have had it around may 10th. But multiple multiple tests daily told me I was not. Until yesterday.
And it was a pretty strong pink line!faint but strong. And there yesterday evening too. Then I took a frer today and it was beautiful
https://i62.tinypic.com/14kicdt.jpg
I think I conceived a little later than may 10th. That's just my feeling.

Aha oh man, what a lucky one! I have a friend 14 weeks into her 3rd pregnancy and she only ever did it once unprotected each time and boom, baby.


----------



## NavyLadybug

No it would have been before May 10th, if you ovulated/conceived May 10th or later, you would still be in the implantation stage, which takes 6-12 days for implantation to occur and so there would be no HcG in the system yet. If I had to guess, I'd say you probably ovulated between May 4th and May 7th :) Which would be right on time for you to get a :bfp: yesterday :D

And wow, lucky! Haha

If you take a ClearBlue Digital with Weeks Estimator which meansures your HcG levels, it'll say "1-2", "2-3" or "3+" and you can then back track from there to the week of ovulation :) I would bet on it probably saying "1-2" if you just got a :bfp: after days of testing :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello LiteBright and Amanda! How are we doing today?! I believe I'm starting to edge into morning sickness, it's not to bad at the moment but I woke up queasy and just feeling not to good in the tummy.


----------



## AmandaBanana

You must be right then! I did take an digital test yesterday and it said 1-2 :)
Thank you for figuring that out for me!

I'm feeling pretty good. I feel pressure in my uterus area, like there's a balloon in there. Which I suppose realistically one is forming and changes are being made! DH and I were so excited yesterday we almost bought a crib. Is that crazy?Aha it was on sale! :p
Uhoh! I hope you don't get bad morning sickness! 
Right now I'm just trying to figure out ways to tell our families when we visit in 2 weeks, I'm excited for my first scan, and I'm scared of losing it. But remaining positive!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Pressure and mild cramping/discomfort are normal :) And the fear of losing it is always a big fear for any mom-to-be, be it her 1st time or 12th haha :) 

Not crazy at all! When I found out about my son and this baby, both time I immediately started searching for themes, gear, clothes and more than I wanted for each gender so I could be ready once we found out! 

Telling family is so exciting!! Tomorrow is my father's birthday so we plan on making a public announcement tomorrow (family already knows though) once I get my test results today. 

Oh, you should totally make a cute ticker for your signature like what LiteBright and I have, they're so cute and so fun to see! You can get them at Lilypie.com (where mine are from) or AlternaTickers.com and thebump.com (where LiteBrights are from)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah I figured it must be a normal thing. It just sucks having to wait till June 22 for my first appointment!

Okay, thank you for making me feel less crazy aha. We want to buy in small bits so it's not a whole lump some all at once. But I was like "is 5 weeks too soon?" 
Do you know what your theme will be? We want to do nautical (of course lol)

Awe you have to let me know how telling your family goes!! I was thinking of a little box with my pregnancy test in it or a little onsie. Something very obvious!

I'll definitely check that out! I'm on my cell phone though, so I hope it's still capable? I'll figure it out eventually :p


----------



## AmandaBanana

Okay, okay I think I figured this signature thing out. I had to go on my pc. 

Have you ladies experienced food cravings yet? Yesterday I bought a jar of sweet pickles. When out this morning I smelled onions. I came home and made a pickle and onion sandwich with peanut butter.
wtf? ahah, I don't even know what made me put it all together, but it was the most delicious sandwich ever.


----------



## Flourish

Hello! 
Can I join you all? I'm due 24th Jan. Not a navy family though hehe we are both nurses. 
4weeks 4days and it already feels like forever.. I can't wait until we can tell everyone...!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Results are in from my Dr after our scare, everything looks fantastic from the blood work! My first appt is June 17th, Amanda, so I feel you!! 

And I wanted Rum Raisin Ice Cream and Salt & Vinegar Chips with my son!! Right now I want Soup, Soup and more SOUP! Haha

Our theme for a boy is Bluescale and Gray Nautical (Our first sons was Red/White/Blue Airplanes as my husband works in Aircrew) and for a girl its Ladybugs!! 

Love your ticker/siggy Amanda!!

Welcome, Flourish!!! We're happy to have you!! How is everything with you? Are you Team Blue, Team Pink or Team Yellow/Green? :D


PS, I cannot believe we're all just a day or two apart at most!!! So crazy!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Welcome flourish! ! How is everything going with you so far!?

Sorry I'm not sure if I missed something, what scare?
But glad to hear everything is okay.
My app would be earlier too but cause I'll be out of province toll the 20th, the first app I can get is the 22nd!
Thanks for telling me how to do the signature, I was really wondering!

We might be ordering a crib today. Nice ones on sale at babiesrus! Seems silly so early but at the same time so much more exciting!

So happy to have everyone here so close together!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

In the beginning pages I had a bit of a scare but nothing to big. 

Cribs are one of the few items that can be completely unisex with finishes like Cherry, Espresso, Natural or Walnut so if you can get it on sale, go for it!!! 

You're welcome with the signature!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Ohh okay. I did read through it briefly. Must have missed it. Either way I'm happy you're all good :)

Love the support! Probably going to order it when Dh is home from work then! Funny how I think things I want to do seem crazy, but all other ladies on here are experiencing the same thing. Guess I'm normal after all! Shocker. Aha.

I have so much house work to get done but I'm just so seriously exhausted. Is this getting to you aswell? I get up to do one thing and am just done afterwards.


----------



## Flourish

Glad everything's okay after your scare navyladybug! 

Ooh that's exciting buying the crib! I'm too nervous to buy anything just yet, but I can't wait until after the first scan then I'll prob start looking for things. 

I'm good so far... Only symptoms I have noticed are sore boobs and having the hiccups a lot :) oh and a little bit of cramping around the time AF was due, but that appears to have mostly stopped now. 

DH and I are slightly swayed towards a girl but only slightly. 

How are you guys coping with how slow the first tri seems to be going? This is #1 for me so it's going so so slow. I'm trying to find ways of keeping the time passing quickly.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Amanda and Flourish!

Haha, yes very normal Amanda!! And I feel ya, Fatigue is a big one right now for me too along with the queasiness. 

Flourish, the cramping is normal, I had it as well and usually you'll still get some pulls/twinges from time to time as well :) 

Yes, it often does seem slow, especially for 1st time mommies!!! I suggest lots of window shopping for each gender! It keeps you busy plus its so fun!! 

How long were you trying, Flourish, if you don't mind me asking :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

We've definitely already picked out everything. Other than things that we don't want to he gender neutral.
Flourish we were thinking of waiting too till after the first scan. But it seems so far away and we're so excited :p

It seems to be taking forever. It's only really been 1 day since yesterday when I went to the doctor
Urg. 
But I always wanted to be pregnant so I'm enjoying everything!! Just can't wait until it's noticeable and whatnot!

Have you guys thought about names?
We're going with sophie if it's a girl.
And its a boy, Avery.

Middles names are up in the air still with a few ideas.


----------



## NavyLadybug

We have names planned as well, Amanda! (Btw, LOVE Sophie!) For singles and even twins (twins run in my family really heavily) 

Boy: Alistair Paul Carlisle. We both like Alistair and Paul is my father and Carlisle "Lyle" is my grandfather

Girl: Remilia Carole-Eve. Hubby picked first name and I picked middle, Carole is his grandmother and Eve is my sister. 

Twin Boys: Alistair Paul Carlisle and Tobias Etienne Burdock

Twin Girls: Remilia Carole-Eve and Sophie Ellen Marie

Boy/Girl Twins: Alistair Paul Carlisle and Remilia Carole-Eve


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi Ladies! I am hoping to join you. I am 4 weeks tomorrow :) 

Thanks NavyLadyBug for the invite. 

This is my first pregnancy, DH and I were TTC for 15 cycles! 
I am excited share this journey with you ladies. :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Those are very unique names,but I love them!!
I'm not one for family names, but I love the sentiment.
I was thinking if boy,middle name Paul. My grandfather's name. He was such a big influence in my life and passed when I was 11. But ill have to see how Dh feels about that.

Oo twins! That's an exciting thought. Neither of us have twins in our families, so no be of that for me.

Welcome hopeful!! Wow 15 cycles! I'm so very happy for you that you got your little angel &#9825;


----------



## AmandaBanana

We are hoping for a girl. But would be just as happy with a boy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome, Hopeful and you're welcome, we're glad to have you!! 

Do you an idea of your due date? Most apps and websites can tell you just by your cycle info :)

Are you Team *Blue*, *Pink* or *Yellow*/*Green*? :happydance:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, Amanda, they are unique, DS is Magnus James. We love older, antique names. We want our children to be unique but we don't want to have to make up a name to do that (not that that's bad, just not for us)

Also, I love that you like Avery for a boy, boy names on girls are a pet peeve of mine (No that theres anything wrong with it, but I have a boy name, so thats why lol)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks so much ladies!

I think I am due around January 29th! (According to the Ovia App) 

Which apps do you ladies prefer??

As for names we have had them picked out for years.

Boy: Kelty Elliott or Bryden Elliott - Elliott is DH's name (It's tradition to use Husbands first name as first boys middle name) I love Kelty, DH loves Bryden

Girl: Jersie Marie - We are huge sports fans and I just love the name for a little girl. Marie is my middle name, as well as my moms.


----------



## NavyLadybug

As a tracker, I love the My Days app and for pregnancy, I LOVE the I'm Expecting app!! 

Those are cute names! 

What team are ya'll rooting for? :D


----------



## Hopeful.89

I will definitely check out the I'm Expecting App :)

I am team blue, but ultimately feel blessed to have either.

I would love twins, if only they ran in our family :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Boys are so fun and cute, but I hear yea, either one is always a blessing! 

There's still hope for twins, there's always that chance!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

With how strong my line was this morning I could have enough Hcg for twins I feel! AF is due tomorrow - I am hoping there is not bleeding but I am kind of expecting it. 

My DH coaches and still plays hockey so I am fairly certain our children will play, Twins would make it easier because they would be on the same teams growing up. 

I love your unique names they are great! Which team are you?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0302.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beautiful line!!! And actually, a little spotting can be normal, but if its a lot or extremely painful call your Dr right away! 

I'm Team Blue but hubby is Team Pink haha He always wanted one of each gender but I'm fine with whatever lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

I found a combo to ease morning sickness (for me at least) when I was expecting DS and its worked for a couple of friends as well, I figured since I just did it, I'd pass it on to you ladies in case nothing else works! 

This tea (Which is AMAZING)
https://i.imgur.com/JEyozSh.jpg

And these, Preggie Pop Drops (they also come in sucker form)
https://i.imgur.com/T1bRuCm.jpg

For me, soup (I prefer a thin egg drop soup) and crackers can sometimes help along with those as well. :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

So we did it. We bought the crib! 
Ahaha
We just need help from a friend to pick it up.

Now the question is, to assemble or not. Cause we will be moving out of this place before the baby is born or within the month after.
But I just want to see it all set up and be more excited :)

I've heard great things about preggie pops! And that tea looks yummy!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Woah I've missed a lot in a day or two! Welcome new ladies! Excited to be on this journey with other ladies :) 

Navy so happy your blood work came back great!! That's got to be a huge relief for you. 

Amanda how exciting to have your crib already' I'd prob hold off on building it until you know when you'll be moving. It's more exciting to be able to build the crib and put all of the bedding in and everything at once. 

Loving some of the names going around too. Navy it's funny because I'm the opposite of you, I actually love boys names on girls lol. My daughters name is Ari Michelle. If we have a girl her name will be Ayla Mae. Mae after my grandmother and Michelle is after my middle name. No clue for a boys name but I feel like I really should come up with one as I have a feeling it's a boy.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Also, besides back cramps (which i had a lot with DD) and slightly sore boobs, I don't feel anything yet. I'm actually grateful for that as I was exhausted and queasy last time and I'm not looking forward to that kicking in. Preggie pops were a great thing for me first pregnancy, will have to buy some more.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm sorta thinking though atleast if we set it up we can make sure all the pieces are there and whatnot. 
If we wait 9 months we might be screwed if they aren't! 

How are you feeling today litebright? 
Still trying to think of ways to tell the fam. I found this cute "countdown to grandparents" clock. 30$but super cute.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah I'm feeling a little crampy too,tired and just like I'm sick. But not vomit sick.
And food cravings. That's for sure.


----------



## AmandaBanana

So excited to feel and see more!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

If you put it together,Amanda, make sure you keep the instructions and the tools because most cribs WILL NOT fit through a doorway, so if its in the room, thats a big oopsie when it comes to moving day! Any pics of it, Amanda?!

Thank you, LiteBright, and those names are very cute! Ari is actually unisex to me, if DS was a girl he was going to be Arabella AKA Ari but then 2 friends named their babies Airabela and Arabell so we nixed it, but he was a boy so it worked out haha. 

The preggie pops work GREAT for me in the first week or two of morning sickness but once it gets past that, they don't do me much good (at least they didn't with DS) but mint gum was my life saver!

And yes, I can't wait til we all start feeling little flutters and kicks!!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh that's a good point I never thought of door ways.https://i59.tinypic.com/rsyays.png
That's the crib. 4 in 1 . Crib, toddler, day bed and full bed!it's gorgeous.

And litebright I love those names too!
I'm looking forward to seeing all our bumps grow too :) I'm taking a picture every Sunday just to look back on!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beautiful crib!!! Though would DEFINITELY not fit through a door. We learned that lesson the hard way lol 

This was DSs crib, we got it on sale for 99$ about a month before he was born, I LOVED it. 
https://i.imgur.com/b3Zyk40.jpg


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

What a lovely crib! 

We are most likely going to keep new baby in our room for the first 5-6 months. Our DD has her own room and we have a bedroom for my (step)son who spends the summers with us. Not sure how we will do the room arrangements after the 6 month mark. We do have a toddler bed for dd who is 19 months. By the time baby is ready for the crib, she'll be in the toddler bed. I want my son to feel like he has his own space so I probably won't have a theme for the baby for a while just so he doesn't feel brushed aside.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

This is our daughters crib and bureau set


----------



## NavyLadybug

Same here, LiteBright, on the first 5-6 month, we're going to get a portable crib to go in our room for s/he to sleep in, but play time can be in DSs room (with supervision of course) Also, beautiful crib!!!! 

Here was DSs Nursery set up
https://i.imgur.com/S5yzCcx.jpg


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh I love all those set ups!!

So forgive me cause I'm new to this,but what was your sleeping arrangements when the baby was first born? Not right into a crib in assuming from what you said


----------



## NavyLadybug

For DS, we got a bassinet to put in our room and thats what he slept in for the first few months at night. Day time naps were spent in the crib :) 

This time around we're getting a mini crib for the baby to sleep in for the first 6 months in our room and then the next 6 in their own room or possibly with DS depending on how he takes it :)


Also, Amanda, I just realized you and I are roughly the same age (you're a little older than me lol)


----------



## AmandaBanana

I know I need to look into these things more.
But people don't put the baby in the crib right away? Why not?
I thought I knew so much, now I feel like I know nothing!
Ahh I need your help!! Lol

Oh that's cool! How old are you! Glad to see we are about the same age too, that's fun :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Some people do, but often, 1st time mothers don't simply because they are nervous or want to bond with baby more and often, its easier to go to the side of your own bed to comfort baby when they cry instead of going to a whole other room :) The choice is entirely up to you guys as parents :)

I'm 21, I'll be 22 July 3rd (DS will be 2 on July 2nd)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Ohh I see. Makes sense now. Thanks for clearing that up!

Just a few monthes apart! That's awesome


----------



## NavyLadybug

Not a problem! I'm happy to answer any questions you have! 

I'm so excited to start seeing ultrasound pics (if ya'll are ok with sharing those), because I love to see babies grow! At 30 weeks we're getting the 3D Gift Pack done, I'm sooo excited, we had it done with DS and it came out AMAZING


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks for the help!
And I'm more than happy to share pictures!!
I was definitely interesting in getting the 3d done aswell! It looks pretty cool


----------



## NavyLadybug

Heres one of DS, he looked just like his father from the start! At this place, it was 100$ for a Video + 24 Pics CD, 2 Black and White Prints and an audio clip. At the place we are going now, its 150$ but you get a few more photos and military families get an extra CD that we're going to gift to family.

https://i.imgur.com/yBiYTA1.jpg


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh how precious is that!! 
And not crazy expensive either. I'll definitely be looking into that!

Have you have you been with food? I never ate poorly but I'm definitely trying to eat healthier. More veggies etc


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm a meat and potatoes kind of gal, literally 85% of what I eat some sort of meat or starch (usually potatoes or rice) but the rest is all fruit, veggies and the occasional instant soup mix. I'm not really much one for processed food like snacks, candy and such, it just doesn't appeal to me. So all in all I eat relatively healthy, but I could do better for sure.Been loading up on prenatals though to help get a head start while I sort my diet out.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm the same! ! Never been a snack or junk food person.
I started prenatal vitamins before I got pregnant so I'm going to continue that.


----------



## NavyLadybug

This is my prenatal/morning regimen :) (plus progesterone cream)

https://i.imgur.com/n7IyOQG.jpg


----------



## Flourish

Wow so much has been said since last night...
We were trying for 9 cycles :) 

We have some names that we have been thinking about but haven't decided on any yet. 

I'm quite luky because my sister has 2 children and is expecting her 3rd 4 months before me so has said I can have her spare cot, pram etc so I don't think there will be much that we have to buy.
It's so exciting looking though. 

I think we are going to pay for an early scan when I get to 8 weeks...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Because of my PCOS I'll likely be getting a scan at 6-7 weeks if my blood panel comes back with any sort of abnormality, I'm considered high risk and we have TriCare (for those outside the US who may not know, that one of the best insurances a civilian can have usually) so I can get everything done at the mere slightest sign of a problem,which is good as it saved my son multiple times and it saved me when it came time for him birth.


----------



## AmandaBanana

That's so good to hear that you have great insurance like that! So helpful and reassuring I'm sure!

I'm in Canada, so I can always just go to a clinic or hospital for free. And I don't take that for granted. It's amazing the help you can get.

Flourish I'm happy you finally got your bfp!! That's awesome you have your sister too. We live on the other side of the country from all our families (cause of navy). So we are hoping for gift cards!! 
I found these mugs at Walmart. 

They say "I love grandma" or "I love grandpa". Only 10 dollars. Thinking of getting that for my parents to tell them.
Dh has no idea how to tell his. His mom and sister are probably going to flip their sh*t and want to kill me. They are very judgmental, opinionated people. They'll come around. Dh is supportive saying he will stand up to them should they say anything.

I know you already have 1 child, navy lady. How did sharing that news go?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thats sad on his mother and sister, but I feel that as my husband is always at odds with his mother, they haven't spoken in 3 years and she has never met our son, nor do we want her to as she has very bad addiction problem and mental problems and has physically attacked me for "stealing" her son. I was 14 at the time. (We've been together for a while lol) 

We actually publicly announced today and it went brilliantly!! My grandfather wasn't to pleased, but he never is about babies until they're born, so I know he'll come around, he adores DS. We called the parents and grandparents to share the news personally but everyone else found out via facebook with this: 
https://i.imgur.com/XbOmJEp.jpg

I also own my own business, so on my Facebook page I shared this:
https://i.imgur.com/QNClGdz.jpg


----------



## Hopeful.89

I LOVE that announcement with a January baby!!! I am having a hard time not telling people - 2 of my friends recently had miscarriages at 12 weeks so I am a little scared to announce on Facebook this early. But oh I wish I could!!!

I feel very lucky to have Canadian Health Care as we do not pay for much up front, although wait times for specialists can be horrible. But it is hard to have the best of both worlds.

I love love love your nursery set ups! I can't wait to start planning mine. First one!! I told DH he has to paint the baby room (our spare room right now) as soon as he is done Seeding on the farm. (So mid June) 

I really can't wait to tell my DH's family because it will be their first grandchild! My parents already have one granddaughter but she is 5 so a new baby will be exciting, plus they have all known since we started trying that we were struggling so I think it will be an emotional announcement. I think I will send my Sister & SIL an edible arrangement with the news like "I can't wait to meet you Aunty - Love Baby H" or something to that effect. My Sister lives about 8 hours away so I won't be able to tell her in person and my SIL and my brother have been trying to have a 2nd baby for 4 years with no luck, so I want to give her the opportunity to let the news soak in before I see her in person. 

I have had mild crampy feeling this morning but nothing serious, I haven't really been hungry at all but when I do crave food I have been craving homemade bacon cheeseburgers and curly fries - not healthy at all. Luckily I have always loved fruit and veggies so I still am eating that during the day. I am trying to make Chicken & spinach wraps for work loaded with veggies as that is all I want to eat during the day. :)

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## NavyLadybug

It was the same with us, Hopeful. We tried for 13+ months with DS and our families knew we were trying so it was very emotional to finally announce we were pregnant. 

I'm glad you and Amanda are in Canada, I've heard their health care is wonderful!! 

I'm hungry but not hungry this morning, which is always a weird feeling haha. Little nauseous but a preggie pop helped that. 

I'm going to the Dr again today to fill out some paper work (the transferred me to the High Risk center that partners with them) and do another, more in depth, blood panel just to be sure that all my hormones are in check, mainly my progesterone (which is what helps sticky bean stick)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh!! Have you ladies come up with a "nickname" for baby yet? I'm contemplating "Peanut" as it was my fathers nickname and I really feel its another boy, but Peanut is still unisex, hubby calls it Sweet Pea cause he thinks girl. We called DS as "AJ" until we found out gender because for a girl he was Arabella and James was his middle name for a boy so we came up with AJ.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Sorry I can't respond to everything here, I'm starting work. But I loveeee the "little sailor joining us announcement!! And I'm sorry about your mil :(

Yeah Canadian health insurance is amazing. 

I will respond more after work but I didn't want to read and run!
I packed myself a healthy lunch today. Happy to take care of myself!

We are just calling it appleseed right now, cause that's where it is om the fruit chart. Aha. Maybe we will have another nick name as it goes along.

Have a wonderful day ladies, ttyl! :D


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am booking my doctors appointment today - they open at 9am...But our owners just walked in so I might have to wait until I do our bank deposit at noon to call on my cell just to make sure they don't hear. I am hypothyroid as well so they will need to check my thyroid level asap to see if it needs adjusting. My niece was "bean" so mine will probably be peanut or squishy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

No problem, talk to you soon, Amanda! 

Oh yeah, Hopeful, I hope you get into the Dr asap! 

I caught myself calling it Peanut to hubby so I guess Peanut is sticking for now haha. We are considering "AR" (Alistair + Remilia= A.R) or RC (Remilia + Carlisle = R.C) so one of those might stick as well :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

I got an appointment for Monday morning. :) chances are all they will do is draw blood for pregnancy and check my thyroid. 

At least this weekend is suppose to be beautiful and I can spend some time in my garden!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay! Monday is close so that's good! 

It's supposed to be really nice here too, hoping to take DS to the park to play and socialize :)


----------



## Flourish

Ooh I like the announcement. So cute! 

I've just got home from work, so glad that it's finally the weekend. 

Yay Monday is so close for you!! 

I got my scan date through today... It's not until the 15th of July.... Soooo far away...!


----------



## Hopeful.89

How early can they do a scan??

I had an ultrasound booked to check my ovaries for PCOS on July 6th. I will be roughly 10 weeks I hope they will just keep that date and not make me wait any longer than that lol! Do they do one prior to 12 weeks to check for a heart beat, etc.?

I still have another 5 hours left until my weekend starts, but I cannot wait!!


----------



## Flourish

They only check here before 12 weeks if you are high risk or have spotting I think. 
My scan will be just before I'm 13 weeks but I'll defo book a private scan now I know it's so far away. 

Will they do a 12 week scan for you as well as the 10 week one?


----------



## NavyLadybug

The earliest they can do a scan and see something is 5 weeks and its just a tiny dot. Flourish is right though, unless your considered high risk or your blood work comes back odd, most first scans are between 11-13 weeks :) I know I have one at 8 but it might end up being sooner if my blood panel comes back odd.

Heartbeat can be seen at 7 weeks though so its likely they'll keep you at the same appt just since its easy and your already close to the standard time for first scans.


(I was 5+3 and I was bleeding so they were checking viability)
https://i.imgur.com/cq8JrZ6m.jpg


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ok thanks for the info! 

I might be high risk depending where they classify people who have hypothyroidism. No bleeding yet for me. I am anxious to see that little flicker on the monitor and hear the heartbeat. I think I am driving DH crazy because I can't stop talking about it!


----------



## NavyLadybug

They may, Hopeful, most people with a hormonal or fertility disorder are given an earlier scan even if they aren't classified as high risk. It's usually not super early like 7 weeks but often around 9-11 instead of 11-13 :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

How are we doing this evening, ladies? :D


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hey there! I've been feeling pretty great. Gassy, bloated and a little queasy at times but I'm loving every minute of it! Just out doing some fishing with dh so I've been out since after work.
How are you!

Hopeful I'm glad you got an appointment!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Im alright, I work round the clock so I've been doing that all day :) I'm a bit queasy but nothing to atrocious :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Good evening ladies! Still no symptoms to report here which I am actually quite happy about. Not ready to be feeling crappy. I don't know if it's because I'm working and have Dd to chase after, but sometimes I even forget I'm pregnant. I still don't think it's fully hit dh and myself. I'm sure after the first scan it'll feel more real. We have our first scan at 8 weeks here. It's a dating scan. My last pregnancy was high risk because I have a malformed uterus and so they haven't said it but I'm assuming this one will be too. Haven't thought of what I'll be calling this baby. It's going to be crazy not knowing the gender and being able to refer to baby by its name as I found out Dd was a girl just before 16 weeks. I really want to stay team yellow this time tho!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Also took my last pregnancy test ever today as we are all done after this baby. I was pretty happy with my line progression since I first started testing may 13th. Now I'll just wait for my appt :thumbup:


----------



## Flourish

Thats good progression litebright! 

I didn't sleep well last night, there was a stupid car alarm going off most of the night :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

I know that feeling LiteBright! With chasing DS and working, I sometimes forget as well! I know they'll put me down as high risk soon, it just depends on which of my problems presents itself first. :( I can't wait to find out the gender on my end, with DS I did every wives tale I could (Ramzi's Theory, Gender Charts, Moon Phases, Symptoms, The Ring Test and even an OTC Gender test for pee plus more) and compared them to the 19 week gender/anatomy scan and 7/10 were correct and it was so fun to do! Also, wonderful progression lines!!

Aww, I'm sorry you couldn't sleep Flourish :(


AFM, I've got some fullness/tenderness/cramping going on but nothing horrible, just hurts to sit a certain way and such which is normal. I'm also the only one in my family to think this baby is a boy, everyone else says girl! I feel EXACTLY the same way as I did with DS, I even had the same dream I did after find out we were expecting DS!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Good luck on staying team yellow litebright!
I can only imagine how hard that is. I want to know asap! :p
Awe flourish, I hope you're able to squeeze sleep in sometime today!

This is my progression for tests
https://i57.tinypic.com/ht89ra.jpg

And these are my prenatal, I never posted a pic I got too busy 
https://i58.tinypic.com/anmyix.jpg

I'm going to pick up my crib today!! Wooo!
And I posted on Fb I have gifts for family when I come home. Everyone I'd asking what I got them. Ahaha it's a baby.


----------



## AmandaBanana

And I'm starting to get a sore throat :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Nice progression! And they are going to be so surprised!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks!! Yah I know such a surprise aha.
Picked up our crib! So exciting! And off to work for the whole day now. Blah


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay for picking up the crib!!! I've been in bed all day, I'm exhausted.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Soooo jealous. I woke up at 93p. Went got the crib and was soooo exhausted. But now work 8 1/2 hours. So looking forward to Tuesday and Wednesday, next days off! Then I work 8 days in a row then off on vacation :) Wooo. 

So I had Dh try my sweet pickle, onion and peanut butter sandwich. He loved it! Ahah.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm my own boss, so my schedule is pretty flexible when need be LOL

I LOVE Rare cooked Hamburgers, Spicy Mustard, Raw Onions and Peanut Butter together. Now Its back to well done cooked hamburgers with all that LOL


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I never had cravings with DD! Kind of bummed I don't have a crazy combo of food to tell you all to try! Haha.


----------



## NavyLadybug

My mom never craved crazy food, she craved SMELLS!! 

When she was pregnant with me (and to an extent when I pregnant with my son, but it was much milder) she WANTED to smell anything related to candles, soaps, lotions, incense, air fresheners, you name it. She even wanted to smell bleach. Like if they went shopping, my father would make her sit in the car or stay at home because she would spend upwards of an hour in just the laundry or candle aisles.

There is a photo my dad took of my mom SITTING IN THE FLOOR OF THE STORE with a huge bottle of Raspberry Creme shampoo just sniffing it with her belly of me poking out. On the back he wrote "30 minutes of this! NO MORE KIDS!" (Needless to say my brother was born 2 years later XD) She also wanted raspberry anything. If it said Raspberry, she wanted it. I LOVE raspberries, my aunt has always teased me that my mom did that to me in the womb LOL


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Haha what a fun story! A girl I worked with craved the smell of pinesol. She used to clean her floors every day because she craved the smell so badly. I've heard things like that can actually stem from being vitamin deficient in some area. 

Dh and I talked about the room arrangements. I think we are going to leave the crib in DD room and when she is ready we will set up her toddler bed in there as well. Then when baby is big enough he/she will share a room with dd for a bit since they'll both be so little. We are going to keep our older sons room set up for him for when he is here on summer vacation and at Xmas and it can be used if need be as a guest room when people visit. It's nice having the extra room for visitors and for DS and baby won't need their own room for a while yet. Hopefully by then we will be in a bigger house.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That sounds like a nice arrangement! We're going to do pretty much the same thing here on our end as far as sharing bedrooms :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Those are great stories :p

https://i59.tinypic.com/k1cidd.jpg
Here's the crib set up. Of course it'll change as time goes on but just figured I'd throw it up!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beautiful and I LOVE that sailboat blanket!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Looks great!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How are we this morning ladies?! 

I woke up STARVING and wanting a nice big steak cooked extra rare but I obviously can't have it :cry: lol so a lean hamburger will have to do for lunch haha


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Not too much going on here except (tmi) day 10 of loose stool. Oh fun. Lol.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Wow! You ladies have been busy the past day! 

Friday evening I was so exhausted I had a nap for 2 hours at 7 then went to bed at about 10. Yesterday I didn't feel pregnant :( I felt nothing I had no symptoms, it scared me a little. We spent the entire day on the boat with my parents which was amazing and beautiful! It was really hard not to tell them as they were wondering why I wasn't having at least one beer on the boat, but DH wants to wait a little longer to tell everyone. 
Last night my left boob had a pulsing throb for about 3 minutes and that's it. Have any of you still temped?? My temp was super low this morning, I should probably stop temping or I will drive myself insane. 

The only cravings I have had are for beef, lots of burgers and steak cravings. 

I love your crib set up! So adorable I think we will wait until after our scan to buy a crib, but of course I will be watching for one on sale. 

I hope you are all having a great weekend!


----------



## NavyLadybug

LiteBright, for me, once someone is pregnant or a mom there is really no TMI anymore, cause we've seen/done/heard/smelled it all LOL 

Hopeful, I strongly suggest you call your Dr ASAP. Body temps should be tracked (if you have been tracking) for the entire first trimester, a drop could indicate a problem. I don't want to scare you, but you really should call your Dr and let them know it happened. This happened with my son and they immediately put on on OTC Progesterone Cream (Progesterone is what keeps baby in place and causes your temp to rise). Now a drop doesn't always indicate a problem, but its worth reporting to your Dr. Even though it Sunday, most offices have a nurses line you can call and they can sometimes get you an emergency next day appt

https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Miscarriage_and_Basal_Body_Temperature


----------



## Hopeful.89

I have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow morning so I will definitely let him know! thank you for telling me. :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh yes, you do have one tomorrow don't you! Thank goodness! Hopefully they do a full blood panel, if they don't I highly suggest requesting one though I don't know why they wouldn't. If you are low on Progesterone they may give you a cream or a vaginal suppository to help with it, if they give you the oral one I would suggest asking for one of the other two as up to 80% of the progesterone in oral capsules is destroyed in the digestive tract.

Sorry if I seem....... overbearing. Lol It's the mother hen in me and I like to make sure everyone is ok. You can tell me to shut up at any time, I won't be offended lol


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks :D
Yah we found it at a babiesrus like 2 hrs away aha.
When we go back to ontario we are going to look there for more nautical things :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

I love nautical! If Peanut is a boy we're going to do a Bluescale & Gray Saiboat/nautical theme :)


----------



## Girly123

Hey girls can I join you? I am about 5 weeks now. My boobs are sooooo sore, had to take my bra off this evening as too sore. I went for a nap this afternoon and when I woke up I felt really ill, nauseous. I went back to bed as it was better lieing down. I tried another few times to get up over the next few hour and still felt so sick. So I decided to try eat and I feel fine since I ate. Very random to be such strong nausea feeling when had nothing. I really hope I don't keep getting it. If I do I guess I will have to start eating all the time lol x


----------



## AmandaBanana

Wow a lot happened I didn't read when I posted my last post.

Hopeful km sure everything is great with you! I don't temp at all, never have. So I hope I'm okay :p

I love all your thoughts navy lady, it's good advice!

So I couldn't find mugs, so I bought little bibs that say "I &#9825; grandma/grandpa" on them. So cute. So excited to share the news!!

Welcome girly! You definitely can join!
As for symptoms, today I felt fine. Super super tired. I had a sandwich then felt sick. But now am fine again. 

And I agree, no tmi here! We're all going through the same things or have before :p aha


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome Girly!!! We're happy to have another Mommy To Be join us!!! When are you due? 
Team *Blue, Pink* or *Yellow/Green*? 

I also have PCOS, so I know you must be completely over the moon!!!

Same here, Amanda, ULTRA tired!! I've been sleeping sooo much! Also, if you go that route for the announcement, you should TOTALLY record it and put it on youtube haha


----------



## Hopeful.89

Don't worry navy I appreciate everything!! My temp was back up high throughout the day so I will temp again tomorrow morning and report my findings to my Dr. 

Welcome girly! Love having another person to go on this journey with. 

Thanks Amanda! I am very optimistic about this pregnancy.

I had no symptoms today, slightly sore bbs. Other than that just a normal day for me.

How are all of your symptoms??


----------



## AmandaBanana

Good idea navy lady! I will film it. Although I'm not sure if it'll be the exciting screaming happiness kind of reaction lol. I can hope though!

I need to work less. Or from home like you navy lady! Aha 40hrs a week is killing me.
I'm sure the tiredness will pass eventually?:p


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I'm starting my new job Friday and just praying that the fatigue stays away! Last pregnancy I feel like a lot of my symptoms started at 6 weeks, which is a week from tomorrow. I didn't want to have all of the crap feeling overlapping with the start of a new job. Oh well, grin and bare it!


----------



## AmandaBanana

You'll be fine litebright! You can do it :)

Dh is getting anxious about telling his parents. He knows they'll say crap like "you're too young" and what not. 
Makes me sad. I mean they can react differently, but chances are not. 
And in turn that makes me anxious cause I know I'll have to see them a bunch too.
For instance, they are the ones driving us back to the airport so awkward crammed car ride.


----------



## AmandaBanana

We thought of a new middle name for a girl too.
Sophie Alana

Although I have a feeling it's a boy. Maybe that's cause I'm constantly hoping for a girl, so I'm just set thinking we will have a boy cause life works that way.
:p
Although I'd be happy either way for a happy , healthy baby :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

So glad to hear that Hopeful!!! Hopefully it was nothing :) 

I've been so very tired but my queasiness is easing up surprisingly! Other than I feel normal. Amanda, with my son I was ALWAYS tired haha sometimes it lets up, others it doesn't lol Also, Sophie Alana is BEAUTIFUL! 

Working from home and being your own boss has its advantages and disadvantages haha best perk is the flexible work hours haha 

Hopefully they don't react to negatively, Amanda! My "monster" in law (hubbys mom) is AWFUL. She has always said that DS isn't his, doesn't look like him, that he's stupid for believe he is his and that my son is an abomination that she will never accept as her grandchild. We aren't telling her about this baby and we're hoping she doesn't find out for a long time. 

Just so I can show you, this is DS and DH . Only thing he got from me was my hair, though DH was born blonde as well so really, not that surprising.
https://i.imgur.com/uCYwKsB.jpg


----------



## AmandaBanana

They definitely look alike! How terrible of her!!
And I was born blonde too. It's very common for hair to turn brown later in life (like mine).
But either way terrible of her.

Well I have you guys for support!

https://i60.tinypic.com/addc3d.jpg

Dh went out and bought a matress and sheet when I was at work. A surprise when I got home! Cute!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

It's funny how I thought of the name Alana. 
I had a dream where this girl was messaging Dh said congrats on the baby and talking about being naked.
I asked him if he knew an Alana. He said no. We both immediately liked the name though :p


----------



## NavyLadybug

Loving the crib!!! Also that's so funny on the name!

Since you brought up dreams, the night before I found out I was pregnant I had a dream that I was pregnant and in labor and it was EXTREMELY realistic. I could feel the pain in my dream (I've never been in labor, DS was an emergency c-section, I never even dilated) and I could feel myself wanting to push and telling my husband to get a baby blanket and other such things because I was at home. I woke up and, like I had been for the past 4 days, took a test. BAM! A :bfp:


----------



## AmandaBanana

Wow that's a pretty awesome dream to have before you had your bfp!
I always remember my dreams so I'm sure I'll have more to share!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm honestly still in the "shock and awe" phase, every time I think to myself that I'm pregnant I'm still just as surprised as last week when I got the :bfp: haha 

Wait, Holy cow... its been a week already? Dang, feels like so long ago yet as if it was just yesterday. Whew, I'm all over the place!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I found out 12 days ago! Crazy! Three weeks from today is my first ultrasound! 

Sorry you all have some crappy family members. Don't they understand just because they don't think you should have kids that doesn't change anything? Our families have always been really supportive (we are also a little older). But a few months ago my MIL and my mom both said on separate occasions they weren't ready for a second grandchild. I was offended and wondered why they thought that was their decision at all? I will say our lives have settled a litte bit in the past month so hopefully they feel a little bit more at ease with it. We aren't announcing for another month tho.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Exactly litebright. It isn't their life. It's ours and we are ready and couldnt be more excited! And more than prepared to stand our ground. Mostly with his family :p
I'm sure once they accept it they will be lovely. Hopefully ahaha.

And yes! I'm still in shock too! It's a wonderful thoughteverytime. I found out 6 days ago and my happiness has only grown!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am really sorry for those of you that have hard to deal with family members, the only one we think might have an "issue" with it is my Brother In Law, because he said we were too young to get married and tried to control the entire wedding and all of the planning and he is newly single again (he is 5 years older than DH) and he tends to take it out on us when our relationship is thriving and his are failing. But hopefully he can get past that and just be happy he will be an uncle. - Although I do hope he finds someone soon and gets her pregnant right away so our kids are close in age. lol. 

I am not sure how I will make it through the first trimester with how tired I am - I hit a wall everyday at about 2pm and just want to nap at my desk. - I am also missing coffee on tired days. 

I kind of want to buy a couple more tests - I wake up lately and feel completely normal (except a little bit more tired) I can see how some people don't notice until they are 8+ weeks and just think they are coming down with a flu or cold.

Yay! Dr's appointment today to get blood work done. I can't wait to get my results!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I agree, we're all grown, married (I think anyway lol not that not being married is an issue) and responsible adults, if we feel ready for another child that's our call. I can't really say my family was like, "You're not ready for another one" most were very happy, a few were like "Oh... ok then" and only one (aside from how Monster In Law will be) was kinda upset and that was my grandfather but he's always like that. 

Everyone in my family thinks its a little girl though haha Though a couple are calling twins XD 

Hopeful, let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## Flourish

We told our family's. Waiting until 12 weeks we think to announce to everyone else. 

Both our parents took it well and my sisters did, but brother in law initially was a bit rude to DH. DH thinks it's just because he's over protective of his little brother.... DH is 35 so not exactly young haha!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I can't wait to tell both sets of our parents - I think we are telling my parents this weekend when they are come visit us, and we will tell his parents soon, probably next time we see them. My sister is home this weekend and I really want to tell her in person so we might be telling the brothers and sisters this weekend as well. However we live in a small town and my BIL loves to be the first to tell people of any news whether it is his or not - He is the rumour queen! So, I want to hold off on telling him until I am ready for everyone to know. It is such a hard decision on when to tell people!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies may I join you? I'm actually due 1st Feb by my dates though. Xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay Flourish!! And yes it can be hard, Hopeful! We've told all the Family and Facebook, the hardest part is keeping it from the Monster In Law.

Welcome, Sailorsgirl! If your BF/DH in the Navy too or are you just a fan of sailing? :) If so it's so funny that so many of us are! Of course you can join though! Have you been to the Dr yet? They might be able to tell you your exact due date as well :) 

(Mine was originally Jan 27 according to my tracker app but the Dr bumped me up to Jan 25 cause my cycles are weird and I ovulated earlier then I thought, the wonders of medicine!) 

Are you Team *Blue, Pink* or *Yellow/Green*?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah that's fab, no I only got my bfp today, it'll be at least a week before I get to see a doc (they are so slow here) 
yes hubby is in the Royal Navy :) 

Xx


----------



## AmandaBanana

Ahah wow so many of us here are navy wives. 

And we aren't married yet. But it's a well known fact we are going to get married. No question about that. Everyone knows it :) he said he will probably propose in the next year. Just wants to buy a nice ring. 

I have kept testing every other day. It's hard not to! I can see how people wouldn't know they are pregnant either. Not a whole lots going on expect tiredness and some cramps. Nothing major.

Navy lady, how did you tell Fb? 
That's awesome flourish!

Welcome sailors girl! Tell us a bit about you and your adventure so far :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

How awesome! A Navy Wife from across the pond!! And oh, so exciting!!!! 

Nothing wrong with not being married at all :) My mother was only married for 1 of the 6 kids she had and it wasn't me! LOL DH and I have been married since I was 16, but DS wasn't born until 3 years later. 

I'm still exhausted and I actually puked for the first time today. Was cooking pasta (should have known better, that was a trigger with DS) and "bleck!"

Amanda, remember the "Popping Bottles" Announcement, that way :) We just put it up on my fathers birthday and said that it was his present. 

Sailor, are you hoping for a Prince, Princess or keeping it a secret til birth? :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah I don't think being married is a necessity anymore. Used to be a "bad thing" if you weren't. But who honestly cares!

Puking sucks! 

Oh right right remember now!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Now a days there are much worse things then not being married. I mean, being married definitely makes some things easier like insurance and such but its not something that HAS to be done.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Living in Canada insurance isn't even part of that.
But I can understand that!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Really? I didn't know that, how interesting! Learn something new everyday! :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Sailorsgirl! 

Just had my Dr. Appt. He looked and me said "You know this early is hard because it could end bad" - Ummm Thank you its not like I haven't been researching for a long time!!! haha. I asked for the progesterone test but he didn't want to do it because he said even if it is low it is too late to do anything about...might go see another doc. But my temps are up right now and I haven't had any bleeding so he said it should be ok. He didn't even order a blood pregnancy test he only did Urine which is strange (Although we don't pay for these tests and the blood one is more expensive I think preliminary they just do urine first then blood). He said that if this comes back positive then next week he will start prenatal care. so now I am just sitting beside my cell phone waiting to hear the results.

Regardless I am buying more tests tonight and POAS again tomorrow morning! 

I never thought DH and I would be married before having kids, it wasn't high on our list before kids, although his mom is very traditional so we more or less did it for her, I would have been happy with City Hall and a big party. But our day was wonderful. To each their own! :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

OMG Hopeful!! I would have smacked him!!! I really suggest another Dr. If you needed Progesterone, it wouldn't be to late! That is horrible! I'm seriously appalled at his behavior.

My Dr ordered a full blood panel just because of my PCOS alone. Your Dr is........ something else. 

(Extremely peeved at such an inconsiderate "professional")


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah. Health care is pretty much free in Canada so whether married or not I can still go get anything I need at a clinic or hospital. Of course, we have extra insurance for medications that aren't covered by the government. Which I suppose being married to a military personnel here would have you covered.

Wow hopeful. I'd get a new Dr if I were you! That's very insensitive of him!
I'm sure you're fine but still!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ahh, yes that makes sense!! :)

Im so excited for my next "real" Dr's appt thats not about confirming the pregnancy! I'm so giddy!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Yes he is something else that is for sure. I will find out this afternoon what the urine test says, many people said the Dr Urine test aren't as sensitive as the HPT... crazy. 

I am so impatient lol!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Here we get urine test results in 5 min from our Dr so thats crazy!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

When's your next app navy lady? 
Mine is June 22!

Wow that's weird it takes a while. Can't wait to hear the results!
off to work so I'll be away for a while.
Then I have 2 days off :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mine is June 17th!!


----------



## Girly123

I am due about 24th jan. 

Last night I woke up in a lot of pain. It was like a majorly bad period cramp that lasted for about 15 minutes. Walking around and rubbing the area to keep it warm really seemed to help. No bleeding or anything thank god. I don't know if it could be constipation or uterus starting to stretch or what.

I have also felt a few times now I have felt nauseous when I wake up until I eat. As soon as I eat something I feel fine.

Loving being pregnant no matter what it throws at me though lol x


----------



## NavyLadybug

I would definitely mention that to your Dr, Girly! I actually had something like that happen today but instead it going away, I tried to take a warm bath and immediately passed out. My husband was scared to death. No bleeding so I think it may have been blood sugar related but still scary!


----------



## Girly123

I have just dropped a sample of urine off at the dr to test for a UTI as I have read that pain can be a symptom. I hope you are ok now navy. Did you go to the dr or were u alright soon after? I have noticed how when I am hungry now I really need to eat. Hunger won't go away and feel weak if I don't eat.

If I have a UTI I guess I will have to be put on anti-biotics. I hate them as normally give me thrush and I know can't take tablets for thrush when pregnant and the pessary didn't work for me last time I had it. O well we shall see. As long as nothing harms my little baby then I am fine xx


----------



## AmandaBanana

I think you ay have overheated yourself there navy lady! 
I do hope you're doing okay!!

And girly I hope you are as well.

Sometimes when I twist I get the sudden pain. Goes away right away. I'll mention it at my app if it still happens then. Or go to the Dr if it gets worse. Nothing drastic now. I think, like you said, just uterus expanding type of thing. Not that enjoyable feeling ahah.


----------



## Hopeful.89

NavyLady - The passing out thing is very scary!! I hope it wasn't anything serious.

I also get a sudden pain when I twist and when I sneeze right above my pelvic bone just feels tight. 

Still haven't heard from my Dr. - His receptionist can be so rude. I called yesterday and asked for the result and she said that he probably has it but hasn't had time to look at it. Its a yes or no. So I will call today around noon if they haven't called me by then. I took a clear blue test this morning and it went extremely postive and darker than the control line right away. I think if the Doctor Pee test is negative I will wait a week and then ask for a blood HPT. I also bought a digital test with the weeks indicator so I think I will take that sometime next week. 

Until then I am just going to enjoy having little to no symptoms - Except Constipation & Sore Nipples & extreme exhaustion at 3pm.

My dreams are getting much more vivid and I am waking up in the night to pee. 

I wish I could find a way to get my energy back, it was a beautiful evening last night and DH and I were in bed by 8:00pm.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you for the concern Girly, Amanda and Hopeful! I don't think I overheated as I sat down in the tub, turned on the water and immediately passed out. I think it was blood sugar, as I haven't been eating like normal. 

Girly, a UTI would definitely explain the pain! With antibiotics though, just for future reference incase you want to breastfeed, use formula while on antibiotics. Even if the Dr says its safe. When my husbands brother was born, his mom tried to breastfeed him but she was on antibiotics for an infection and the Dr said it was ok. He immediately developed thrush because many antibiotics work by increasing your white cell count to fight infection, when this happens in newborns with no infection , the body attacks itself and they can develop thrush (like he did and you do) or vaginal yeast infections or something even more serious. Granted this was nearly 14 years ago, but still it was terrifying and something to be careful of at delivery or while breastfeeding a newborn.

Amanda and Hopeful, yes that's really normal as long as its not ultra sharp. I had that constantly with DS! Dr said it was early round ligament pain :) I've gotten it once or twice this time but not as often as DS. Perhaps because my body has done this before and its no longer as new to it but who knows :)

Hopeful, your Dr really peeves me off...... Just, makes my blood boil. I really really suggest seeking a different Dr. I would not want that man anywhere near me during my pregnancy for fear he would say, "Oh that's nothing" or "Nothing can be done about it" when in fact something was wrong or could be helped and I certainly don't want that to happen to you and little one. But yay on the super dark test!! I actually have one digi left that I'm saving for the 6 week mark so I can take it and it show up 3-4! I dunno why I'm doing this, but I am lol

I'm sleeping soooooo much. Like at least 14 hours of the day if not more at times. Oh, speaking of pee, I'm in the frequency stage. I have to pee nearly every 1-2 hours, even if I don't drink anything! DS wasn't like this til about 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks! He also makes me sort of angry, that being said I will be referred to a OB by week 12ish. Here they do not refer you right away unless you are high risk - which seems silly to me. At the beginning he was so understanding of what we are going through with it taking 15 months he went over every test with a fine tooth comb now he seems to be so passive. Maybe he doesn't want me to get my hopes up in case something happens early - Even if it does this is huge progress for us! First BFP ever! I feel very optimistic about this pregnancy though, especially with the strong lines!


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's possible, but still to be so callus is just rude, especially right now! And yes, the strong lines are a definite good sign!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

You're so full of info navy lady I love it! I hope you are feeling better and can get some food in you!

Hopeful, I'm sorry you have to deal with that non sense! If you're getting strong lines like that you most definitely are full blown pregnant! My lines are stronger than control lines too. I love it :D

Before I was pregnant I always always peed so much. I always made the joke, "I can't even imagine when I'm pregnant"
My gosh I'm peeing even more. I don't know how it's possible. Aha.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm glad you think so Amanda. I'm always a little paranoid with pregnancy and babies, so I constantly read and watch things about it as well as listening to things that have happened to family members. I'm one of the "Mental pack rats" where everything I hear I save just in case I need it. Knowledge is one of those things that falls into the old adage of "Better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it!"


----------



## AmandaBanana

I totally agree. I definitely love knowing everything as well!
This journey is a new one for me and I'm surprised at how much I didn't know!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hello ladies! Sounds like a tough start for some of you today! Man I just read about three pages worth and now I forget what I was going to respond with. Bleh! 

The sharp pulling pains some of you talked about are normal. I had those with dd. I have been cramping on and off but for the most part feel pretty great! Hoping to stay that way though you never know when those awful symptoms will pop up. 

Are navy and I the only ones on second children? Navy are you going for a Vbac? Has anyone else thought about birth? I know it's so far away but my friend just had her second baby and it had me thinking about it. I went all natural with dd and want to do the same this time. Though to be honest the pain was so horrible I don't know why I want to do it that way again lol.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Is anyone else having a hard time focusing at work - I can't stay off Pinterest! lol

It is crazy to think that when I was trying to get pregnant before I would stare at the pregnancy test for a few minutes just trying to see the faintest hint of a line - now that I have seen a positive one I can't believe I looked so hard at the other ones! It is so exciting having that super dark line!

I am also saving my digital Navy! I cannot wait to take it!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Haha hopeful I would analyze the test in every light at every angle! At one point I pulled out my pos test from dd just to remind my crazy self what a pos actually looked like!


----------



## Hopeful.89

LOL LiteBright that is too funny!

One of my cousin's is a Doula and I know that she will try to convince me to do a home birth however we will have to see if I can even do a vaginal delivery. A homebirth for me is kinda crazy because we live an hour away from a hospital and if something happened it would be a terrifying drive. I will however have the support of a Doula throughout my pregnancy/birth and hopefully a midwife as well but there is a huge waitlist for midwives in Saskatchewan right now.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I did the same thing with my test from DS, LiteBright!!! Hahaha! And I believe you and I are second timers while Sailorsgirl is on #3 :) Everyone else are first timers I think :) 

I can't have a VBAC, I have high blood pressure while pregnant that has to be closely monitored, when they took DS it was 184/122 and I was in a hypertensive crisis (for those unaware, high blood pressure starts at 140/90). So my Dr told me it was very risky to have a vaginal birth, medicated or not, with that kind of blood pressure. My OB here has already set my surgery date for Jan 18th at 39 weeks but it might possibly be sooner if my blood pressure becomes out of control again.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Aha I did the same with my tests. Then when I got my bfp I was like "oh. So easy to see" aha.
And hopeful, I find myself online all the time!!

I have thought about birth! I would prefer a natural one. Epidural freak me out. My mom had complications getting them. I have a bad lower back so last thing I want is a needle in there. But then I'm hoping it doesn't kill my back too much with the natural pain of things! 
And since we live far from family, Dh will be the only one there. In the room, but he does not want to see the action aha


----------



## Hopeful.89

I don't think my DH could stomach seeing the action! He doesn't like blood or anything to do with it! 

Doctor just finally called me back - POSITIVE - which I pretty much already knew. 

He said that I should make an appointment for next week to get all the blood work done. He said we have lots of time... I feel impatient lol!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yay! I'm glad he finally called back!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ahh...me too! I need to be more patient and just enjoy being pregnant! 

What crib brand do you ladies have/recommend? 

I have heard good things about the storkcraft line. There is one with a change table attached to the end with drawers that I am looking at.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay, I'm glad he called! 

I personally love Graco but this is what we're getting for Peanut :)
https://i.imgur.com/y1vR6Mq.jpg


----------



## Hopeful.89

Aww so cute! I love it! I honestly can't wait to go shopping for baby stuff - even just window shopping! I really want to get a glider and the one I want is on sale right now but DH said I should wait...hmm...maybe I will just buy it anyway ha!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I already have the Bouncer I want for a little boy picked out and I really want the match Rock N Play Sleeper too!!
https://i.imgur.com/lrYdPDJ.jpg


And then I want this one for a little girl
https://i.imgur.com/dPb5Si3.jpg


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hopeful glad they called back and confirmed what you already knew. Too bad it took them so damn long! 

We will use Rock n play for baby for first 3+ months. We used it for dd and it was great because they are snugly and also at an incline so less worry when it comes to spitting up. Plus it can go right next to bed which is a plus. 

Amanda speaking of problems with epidurals, my friends friend got a staph infection from her epidural. They didn't catch it right away and now she walks with a walker. And her baby is only like 2 months old. I didn't even know that could happen!! The only thing I want to do differently this time is labor in the tub and have hubby more involved. Last birth I told him to be seen not heard lol so he just sat there scared Haha!


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's exactly why we want the Rock N Play LiteBright! 

And that's super scary! I still have a little residual back pain from my spinal right before the c-section but its nothing major.

When I had my c-section, the operating theater was one of the few still around that have the reflective ceilings. They told me not to watch but I did anyway, as I was fascinated honestly. They told DH that they would tell him when to look over and when to come cut the cord, as they were getting ready to pull DSs head out, he thought he heard them tell him to look and so he looked over the curtain and saw them lifting my small intestines out and putting them beside me. He nearly passed out. He went ghost white and looked down and me and I asked what was wrong and he said, "How are you not bothered by that?!" Directly after that, the Dr gave the signal and he looked as they pulled DS free and cut the cord.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I've got some cute bouncers picked too. One looks like yours, navy lady. But it's the ducky version.
1) I think it's super cute
2) my nickname from my dad has always been ducky
So it's draws me in every time!

Ahh litebright those are the stories I'm terrified of!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Duckies are very unisex to!! So no need to worry if the baby is a boy or girl,you can still get duckies!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Lmao that's actually funny though!

Exactly!! But waiting for gift cards and stuff to buy more. Might be months away, and I might give in. But I'm trying to wait!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I love sticking to specific themes, so the first few months before we know the gender will be dedicated to buying diapers, plain bottles, breast pumps, the crib and other such items and necessities but after we know the gender, onto the fun girly/boyish stuff!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

That's a good plan. Might do some of that too! Although I don't know much about bottles and whatnot.
We are going to do cloth diapers. Always, personal ally, liked them better. To each their own!


----------



## Flourish

Aw hopefuly I'm glad the DR finally got back to you!! 

I think I want to have a natural birth with just my DH there... Not sure if my I want my mum there as well or not.. I'm sure I will decide and think about it closer to the time. 

Amandabanana my sister used cloth nappies and it worked so well for her. She is now about to have her 3rd and is using cloth again. I would love to cloth but I have a hard enough time keeping up with all my own washing let alone nappies as well. 

What about feeding? Are people playing to bottle or breast? 

I think I'm going to try and breast feed, but I know some people can't do it so I'm just not gunna put too much pressure on myself. 

How's everyone else's symptoms? I still only really have sore boobs.. I've bought a digital test so that I can use it at the weekend as hopefully it will say 3+ then I know everything is still progressing.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Amanda and Flourish, I used cloth with DS and they were wonderful but at that point we had a MUCH better washer and dryer, the ones we have now are horrendous so I don't feel good about washing a nappy in it and then putting it back on my babys bottom which even our normal clothes have to be washed twice just to feel clean. If we get a better washer by the time Peanut is born, we will go back to the cloth diaper plan. 

I actually do a combo, I have extremely large breasts even before pregnancy and my milk drops and I have small babies (DS was barely over 5lbs) and so they practically smother when trying to feed directly from the breast, so I plan to pump every hour and save the milk to put in bottle for the routine feedings like I did with DS.

Here's a photo in DS in one of his first cloth diapers. (Sorry, I know I'm a photo fiend LOL) We used gDiapers btw, a WONDERFUL brand, loved them to death!
https://i.imgur.com/T14QQF6.jpg


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I wished I had cloth diapered but it can get expensive and I also don't have the time to keep up with that much laundry. I want to buy diapers ahead of time but I know sometimes certain brands or sensitives don't always work out. I loved swaddlers for DD but if next baby is a boy I've heard typically huggies leak less for boys. So I might just set money aside every month for diapers and then that way I'll have it when we do decide what brand we like best for baby. As for breast pumps, usually you can get them free with health insurance. You just have to call and they'll tell you when you can order your free one. It's sometime around the last month of pregnancy. More than buying stuff, I want to take the next eight months and clear out every extra item we don't use in our house. We don't have tons of clutter, but I hate having pointless stuff!! Let the nesting begin lol


----------



## AmandaBanana

My boobs are sooo sore. 

I'd love to be able to breastfeed. Definitely what I'm going for. But Dh is the one staying home with the baby. I'll be going back to school so it works out nicely for him to take the time. More money because I'll only be working once or twice a week at most.
Which means pumping aswell!

I love free stuff! Aha

And cloth diapers might seem pricey at first but they are cheaper in the long run! Definitely more work though as you have to wash them etc.
And I know nothing of how to use them or clean them. So this will be fun for me. Ahah


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks ladies I am relieved now that I got the official call.

I also want to try cloth diapers - one of my friends successfully used cloth diapers on her twins, so I will be asking her for advice, etc. 

My hope is to breast feed as long as I can - I have larger breasts now at a "DD" and I am hoping that they do not get too much bigger. Of course I know they will grow but I don't want to have a cup size of "H" lol.

I am making a list for DH on all the stuff I want to happen before I am too pregnant around the house like painting and shelves.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh! And I had the craziest dream last night - I was full term and when in to have Baby H, I walked in to the hospital laid down - pushed once and HE was here. 

Have any of you done the chinese gender predictors with your first children? It is oddly accurate for a bunch of my friends. Or have you tried the wedding band on a string one? or other?


----------



## NavyLadybug

The old wives tale saysthat you'll have the OPPOSITE of the gender you'll dream of LOL 

Gender chart was correct for 4/5 of my friends and I. I LOVE old gender predicting wives tales so I actually have been keeping track of the ones I could do as I do them

DS
https://i.imgur.com/gSoIXipl.jpg

Peanut
https://i.imgur.com/WiFeM7Y.jpg


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh really! I didn't know that about the dreams how exciting! 

According to the chinese method its a boy & I my instinct right now is boy - but I don't know why I feel that way. 

O wow you have so many! I am definitely going to document all of them :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

As you can see for DS, it was extremely straight forward haha Not so much with Peanut, people keep joking that its twins LOL


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy lady I forgot to mention how cute your baby pic is!adorable!!

I have a feeling it's a boy too. Maybe it's cause we want a girl so bad! Chinese chart says it'll be a boy. But I haven't tried any other ones!


----------



## Flourish

I have done the Chinese prediction which says girl but that's all that I have find so far. Can't wait to find out.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Are you all going to find out the gender?? I can't decide - I feel like I want to know so I can buy stuff, and if we do find out we are not telling anyone.


----------



## AmandaBanana

We definitely want to know asap!!


----------



## Flourish

We want to know ASAP as well. I don't think I would be able to keep it a secret either... Probably burst with excitement and tell everyone haha!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am totally an oversharer - When we were having fertility issues I was definitely not secret about it - and I am having a hard enough time not talking about it to all of our friends right now. - Thank you ladies for being my outlet!!

I think we will find out, keeping it a secret will be very very hard...if not impossible. 

Also peeing every single hour...


----------



## NavyLadybug

We want to know ASAP as well but at the same time we really want to have a gender reveal party!! I've always wanted one but with DS I was so excited I spilled the beans within the hour of finding out XD


----------



## AmandaBanana

Lately I've been emotional and crying easily. 
Whenever Dh tells me how amazing I am, or he does something great I just start tearing up. But I try not to.
So he goes "are you going to cry?"
I nod my head,he hugs me and let's me cry.
Silly hormones :p
Just so happy!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I craved olives and cool ranch doritos together earlier and it tasted glorious!!! LOL Now I want KFC with honey and hot sauce :'(

I've been have A LOT of fullness, tenderness, twinges and other oddities in my uterus area. It doesn't HURT its just odd and uncomfortable as at this point with DS, I felt NOTHING apart from the rare occasional twinge or light cramp


----------



## Hopeful.89

They always say your pregnancies can be very different from one to the next but especially when its the opposite gender! Maybe these early signs are a girl Navy!

Amanda - I have also been slightly more emotional more when I am reading the news. Most sappy movies/books/music etc. have always made me be emotional. 

I haven't felt anything lately. I have still been having crazy dreams - 3 of my ex flings were in my dream last night...so weird...and my bosses... also strange. 
I feel the odd twinge but it doesn't last more than a couple seconds. And obviously peeing more frequently. 

I am terrified to lose this babe.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hopeful you won't lose it! Symptoms come and go, you'll be fine &#9825;
And that's odd about the dreams!

Navy lady those are funny cravings for sure!

I'm getting a few cramps this morning but nothing crazy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

They started about this time with DS, but while him I wanted rum raisin ice cream and salt and vinegar chips XD 

Hopeful, as long as you aren't in serious pain I think you'll be ok :) With DS and this baby I made "goals" which for me are "Make it to 12 weeks, just to 12" and then "Make it 24, you can get to 24" then "Make it to 32, you can get to 32" and after that I pretty much breathe sigh of relief because at that point I know that if I go into labor they have a good chance of them either stopping it or of baby surviving. But thats just me, some women don't like to do that :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is a great idea Navy! I will definitely do that. This first week since I found out has actually gone pretty fast for me, I have been busy at work so that helps.


----------



## AmandaBanana

That's definitely a great way to do it.
I'm looking at 10 weeks when I get back from vacation. Aiming for that. Then I'll be going for second trimester!


----------



## NavyLadybug

For me, my reasons was at 12 weeks, your now out of the most risk filled part of the pregnancy and the risk of miscarriage drops drastically. At 24, the baby is viable outside the womb even though the rate is low and there will be TONS of medical assistance, it's still hope. At 32 then the chance of survival outside the womb is very high thanks to modern medicine. At 35, many Drs (unless there is a specific reason not to) will often let labor progress as many babies at this time are capable of living outside the womb with very little medical assistance. My son was born at 35+4 and he went home right on time with no complications, just a little small :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Good milestone information!

Okay I need opinions. Little bit of blood in stool, noticed when wiping. Not from Vagina, thank god that'd have me more scared. 
Should I take a trip to the doctors for this??


----------



## Hopeful.89

Are you prone to hemorrhoids? Have you been constipated?

It is always safe to check with your Doctor just in case.

Because I am super constipated and prone to hemorrhoids I have had slight constant blood in my stool from irritating them. Could be nothing but if it is hemorrhoids he can advise a cream to apply that is safe for pregnancy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Were you constipated or did it hurt to go? Even a little? If so, this can be a little "normal" as the rectum will stretch and get small scratches or tears. It can also be a sign of early hemorrhoids, which are VERY common in pregnancy. If you aren't in a lot of pain, you don't need the ER or anything but it worth mentioning to your Dr if it continues or you suspect hemorrhoids. For now, take a stool softener (not a laxitive) to help not cause it to reopen next time and perhaps use a little ointment/Preparation H and see if it helps. If it begins to become painful to sit, walk and other such activities, it is likely hemorrhoids and you'll need to see a Dr.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Didn't hurt at all nor constipated. Not that I noticed!!
I might check in!


----------



## Hopeful.89

hmm... are you going more frequently? It could just be that the area is dry and irritated from over wiping? Next time you go apply some coconut oil on the tp before your final wipe. It may help sooth if the area is dry and irritated.


----------



## AmandaBanana

It's not irritated either. I feel like I'm going the normal amount. Maybe less but not significantly that I was worried.
I can't tell if it's just wiping or in the stool or a bit of both?
Hm. It's hard to know what to do


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh and I'll add I don't have an official doctor. I'm seeing what should be my ob on June 22 so if I go to the clinic it's not like I'll be seeing my doctor.


----------



## NavyLadybug

When your pregnant, even this early, your muscles and bowels begin to change. It's also possible, especially if you eat a lot of grains, (corn and other indigestible grains especially) that sometimes a harder undigested food particle scratched your rectum and you didn't feel it. You'd be surprised at how often this happens and there just isn't enough blood to show on TP. 

With DS, I was constipated a lot and several times I would see blood but each time my Dr said that as long as I wasn't in pain or there wasn't an excessive amount of blood and could go on with my daily routine, then to just not worry about it to much unless it began happened between bathroom visits.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks wisdom lady! :D


----------



## NavyLadybug

LOL your welcome. Of course, still mention it and anything else that concerns you to your Dr but for the most part, its just one of the those things that happens :)


----------



## Flourish

Morning ladies xx 
I think the sickness is starting to kick in... Yesterday morning after breakfast I had to sit there and really control my breathing to stop myself from being sick, then I felt nauseous on and off all day... I thought it was a one off until this morning the same thing happened... 

I'm sitting there feeling rough but DH thinks it's a great sign of pregnancy haha!!!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

lol! That is good Flourish let those hormones take over!! 

Lately I have to pee the moment my eyes open in the morning, which is hard for me because I fight it... I love my bed. ha ha. I had a little bit of Nausea this morning but it went away after I drank some water. 

5 Weeks today :) :) :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Dh loves all my symptoms too. He gets so excited even when I'm feeling sick aha.
Awe yay! I'm 7 weeks on Sunday! Though I haven't had a dating scan,just from my last period


----------



## Flourish

Oooh yay 5 weeks hopeful and 7 weeks Amanda :D

I'm 6 weeks this Sunday- that goes by my LMP as well... Although we are booking our private early scan this weekend for 8 weeks so hopefully then I will have a more acurate due date :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

I should be having my dating/viability scan on the 17th, so I'm excited! 

I've been really nauseous the past couple days, couple that with extreme exhaustion. The first day, hubby giggled but he still took an amazing step and let me rest all day while he did all the chores, I was so grateful. This morning however..... he was at the toilet right there with me, and he wasn't rubbing my back! Poor man is having sympathy symptoms!


----------



## Hopeful.89

aww Navy!! It is so nice to have that support, last night I had dinner with two of my friends (one is 22 weeks along) - It was so hard not to tell them!! - Anyway when I got home DH had cleaned the kitchen, living room & did laundry...it was a very nice surprise! 

The exhaustion is making work really difficult - I find that around 11am I need a nap, so I usually have lunch early, then by 2:30pm I am falling asleep at my desk. We have been going to bed at 8:30-9:30 and I have been waking up between 4-5am wide awake... my body is definitely prepping me for the exhaustion for when Baby H arrives. 

My date is also from my LMP - but I was temping and testing monthly so it should be pretty accurate!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Awe that's cute. Dh made dinner last night cause I was so tired!!
He will be helping me clean before we leave for vacation too. I work every night so don't have much time anyways.
Love the supportive men :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Aww that's so nice of him.

What are you ladies up to for the weekend?

We have my little cousin's third birthday and then a huge family bbq - All of them will wonder why I am not drinking, I am just saying I am on meds and can't drink.


----------



## Flourish

Not got much planned this weekend. We have spent the last few weeks decorating so that we could sell our house... Finally going on the market now so can have a weekend relaxing. 

Went out for dinner with friends tonight, they were all drinking but I volunteered myself to be designated driver. I don't think they suspected anything :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've still been so tired, its unreal. On the upside, my grandfather came around to this baby A LOT faster then with DS. I want to tell you ladies a story of sorts, its just been on my mind and I'm so emotional lately that just, ugh I need to get it out.

With DS, he wasn't really happy or excited until he was born and we brought him to see him. He's very superstitious and believes that his family line is cursed to have their children die. He didn't want to get excited about it or even come to hospital when they were rushing me into surgery. My grandmother told me later that he was crying on the phone with her (she was at the hospital) and he said that he didn't come because he was afraid that if he were there, they would come out only to say that Magnus and I hadn't made it and that it would tear him apart.

He never wanted children because of his belief in the "curse" as he calls it, because his mother had 5 children and only he survived and he was the youngest. But my grandmother wanted children so badly that he relented. My grandmother had 7 miscarriages, and had one pregnancy end in her going into labor at 7 1/2 months, and sadly, my uncle only survived for a few minutes, my father was born a year later. He also never wanted my father to have children, but when me and my younger brother were born, he loved us from the moment we were born. Then when my father died (only 3 days after my brother was born) I can remember my grandfather wanting me to promise to never have children, I was only 3 years old. He was so distraught. 6 months later, I nearly lost my life in an accident and he thought for sure the "curse" was going to take me too.

When I told him (and the rest of my family) that I may never have children he actually said, "Perhaps its for the best. The [My Maiden Name] family is cursed. All our children die young." I was very angry, but I let it go, I knew he only said that because of the pain he'd gone through in the past and because I knew that for the past 18 years, he'd been expecting my brother and I to die. Come 8 months later when I called everyone up crying to tell them the news, he was actually angry. Later, again my grandmother explained that he was so terrified that I would die because of it. As my pregnancy progressed and got riskier and riskier, he refused to see me sometimes because he didn't want to get attached to the unborn baby. I was the first to call him after my surgery, I told my grandmother not to call him back after the surgery, I wanted to do it. I called from her phone and when he answered he said, "Oh god, [grandmothers name], did they make it? Please tell me they made it." and he was crying. I started crying and he freaked out and I said, "Yes, Papa, we made it." and I held the phone up to DS so he could hear him cry when they pricked his little foot for blood. 

When we brought him home, we stopped by their house so he could see him. He looked at him and asked why he was so small, saying he should be bigger. He snatched him up and held him close and said, "Don't you ever leave me. You're my little Papoose." (his nickname for DS, its the Algonquian word for Child as my grandfather is 1/2 Native American. This is also why he is so superstitious.)

As he was holding him I had him sit down and I said, "Papa, you may think that the family name is cursed, but I'm no longer a [Maiden Name], I am a [Married Name] and so is Magnus. He is strong and he has proven that he is here to stay. Just look at him. He was born so early and so small, but already he screams like he knows who he is. He is strong, like his Papa." 

It seems that those words really had an effect on my grandfather. He was a little angry and worried at first but now he is happy and cannot wait to meet his newest "Papoose". I never realized that what I had said actually got through to him. 

I feel the need to mention, Magnus means "The Great/Great/Greatest" and James, in the non biblical meaning, means "Healer". We named him that because for my husband and I, our son healed so many wounds from our Infertility journey, but when I really thought about it, I realized that he also "healed" my grandfather in a sense. 

Sorry about the ramble, I've just been emotional and after talking to my grandfather and hearing how excited he was for this baby it just made me think of everything that had happened. If you actually read all that, Kudos and thank you!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I work and work some more :(

Well my gosh navy lady. That's the most emotional story I've ever heard. I have no words. Just touching!


----------



## AmandaBanana

https://i59.tinypic.com/jgqmg5.jpg

I made these for my parents to tell them!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks Amanda and OHHHH those are so precious!!!!


----------



## Flourish

Navy that really was such an emotional story.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Navy what a lovely story!!

Amanda love the mugs!!

I had some bleeding thru the night. I truly believe it's from the rough-ish sex dh and I had last night. Prob shouldn't do that again lol. If bleeding continues I'll call the dr. I'm not overly worried but I'm hoping I'm not being stupidly optimistic


----------



## NavyLadybug

Been there, LiteBright, scared me so bad with DS lol


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Ok so not sure what's going on here. I had that bleeding thru the night two nights ago. I didn't pee from 230am until 1030 am and went I went I had a quarter size clot come out. The rest of the day was brown blood spotting and has since stopped. Yesterday I took another test to see how my line was. It was lighter but I also had only had coffee and peed barely anything so I didn't think much of it. I did a fmu test today after a 10 hour hold (thought my bladder was going to explode) and the test was lighter again. I've read about the hook effect so I decided to dilute my urine and dip another test. The left test is my fmu test and the right is the same urine but diluted. Do you think it's possible to have the hook effect this early? 
FYI the simple version for those that don't know, the hook effect is where your levels are so high they cause the test to show lighter and eventually negative but when you dilute the urine the test functions properly


----------



## NavyLadybug

The hook test can happen this early, but if you're passing clots, Litebright, I really suggest seeing a Dr ASAP. Its one thing to spot for a couple hours, its another to clot and continue on more than 6 hours.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks ladies for liking the mugs! Hope my parents enjoy them just as much!
Onto work day 4 of 8.

Litebright that's a little nerve wracking. I'd definitely say tell your doctor about this. But I'm sure the hook effect can happen this early. Clearly it is! Or that other test was wonky.
I'm sure you're perfectly fine, but I'd make a trip to the doc.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

It was only the one clot and has been nothing but a little brown spotting since. I'm just going to wait until my scan in two weeks. By the time I could get in to get a couple days of blood done and get the results it'd be about a week out anyways. 

Also going to take it easy with dtd. It really was too rough :dohh:

If I were to have more red blood I'll call. But for now I'm feeling ok about everything


----------



## NavyLadybug

I woke up this morning wanting hot sauce in water........... that is all. LOL


----------



## AmandaBanana

Ahahah that's very interesting! 
I haven't felt much of anything lately :(


----------



## Hopeful.89

Wow NavyLady!! That is an incredible story, had me crying! 

I hope the bleeding stops and everything is alright!

Amanda I love your coffee mugs, they are great!

Sorry I decided to avoid being on the computer this weekend and hang out with my family, my little sister was visiting and I haven't seen her since Christmas. 

We told our parents this weekend, we found these adorable monkey and puppy blanket holders that hold a plush blanket so we gave them those and said "Please hold onto this Blanky for me until my arrival January 2016- Love Baby H" Both were extremely excited!!

Because my sister was home we decided to tell our siblings on the weekend too, my sister asked me why I wasn't drinking with them and so I told her we were pregnant, she seemed excited but her boyfriend just dropped the I don't want to have kids card on her so she wasn't as excited as I had expected her to be. My brother and his wife didn't seem excited at all which is a real shame because we always talked about having kids when we were younger. They have one daughter who is 5 and have been trying to have another baby for 4 years. They know we have been trying for well over a year so I expected their reaction to be happy for us, my Sister in law broke down and started screaming and crying that it isn't right and it's not fair and the words that came out of my brothers mouth were "Well Congrats" no hug no nothing. Safe to say I am not impressed and it ruined the night for us. I understand being upset about infertility but they didn't even have to try with their daughter they just got pregnant and we had months where our reality was that we might not ever have children. I really wish that they would just be happy for us, however my sister in law has always been an attention hog and made everything about her so...I guess I can't be that surprised. 

With all my emotions yesterday I called them out on it saying how upset I was that are not excited the way we were excited when they got pregnant... they apologized but the damage is already done.

Ugh sorry for the rant, I just expected it to go much better.

In terms of symptoms I have none other than fatigue and peeing a lot (mostly through the night). I took this morning off work because although I was exhausted I could not sleep last night.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Aq man hopeful I'm sorry you had to go through that with your family :(

I'm sure my experience will be similar so stay tuned for that storey in about a weeks time.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I really hope yours goes better Amanda! I was literally shocked at their reaction because DH and I have been talking about having kids for years! 

On a plus side I do all my blood tests tomorrow!


----------



## anti

Ladies do you mind if I join you?
I'm only due 5 feb but there's hardly any feb ladies yet and I need to talk to someone! 
This is my second pregnancy, my daughter is 3.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Anti! The more the merrier. Have you had any symptoms? When did you get your BFP?


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah that seems really silly, hopeful. They knew you were trying. They could have shown some excitement even of they wished it was them. 

Welcome anti! Tell us your story :)


----------



## anti

I got a feint line on a cheapie on Friday night, was due af on Friday. Went and bought a digi on Saturday and it came back pregnant, &#55357;&#56832;. Was only our second month off bcp so I was shocked! Happy though... Not very many symptoms, bit more tired and joints are a bit achy but that's all... My last pregnancy had no symptoms at all and I was so paranoid! Feel a bit the same now as well, but I'm sure it's all fine. Have my first doc appointment on the 8th to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Hopeful.89

How exciting! Congrats Anti!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so sorry about that Hopeful, that was so rude. At least they have a child at all, you don't have one yet so that's just..... ugh makes me mad. 

Welcome, Anti! When's your due date? Team Pink, Blue or Green/Yellow? :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Welcome anti!

Hopeful it's a shame your brother and his wife couldn't be happy for you. Even tho they are hoping for a child doesn't mean you aren't entitled to have one! People are crazy!


----------



## anti

I'll be due 5 feb, team yellow all the way. Secretly hoping for another girl though. Will make sleeping arrangements easier. But I'll be happy with either!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How fun! Our second Team Yellow :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks for the support Ladies! 

How is everyone feeling? I think a my Nausea is getting worse, almost lost my breakfast twice on the drive into work this morning, and our owner just made a flavoured coffee that makes me want to vomit! 

Are any of you essential oil users? I have been using them to help me sleep at night and also to help with the nausea.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh, be careful with the EOs Hopeful, some types can be dangerous when pregnant and large amounts of use of it can also be harmful.

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x536449/is-it-safe-to-use-essential-oils-while-im-pregnant


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm still feeling next to nothing now a days. Just sore bbs and very emotional!
3 more shifts then vacation time. It's going so slowwww. :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

I feel ya Amanda, we're hoping to head back home to TN on Sat, waiting on the approval from DH's superiors.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I had slight queasiness yesterday and this morning. Trying to keep it at bay by eating small amounts all throughout the day. Seems to have helped. Otherwise it's just sore boobs for me too.

Amanda where are you heading?


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm originally from ontario. I moved to British Columbia to be with Dh as he was stationed here for the navy.
So 6 hour flight across country here I come. :p


----------



## Hopeful.89

Enjoy your holiday Amanda! 

Thanks Navy - I have used EO for years and have a lot of experience with their safety, proper usage, risks, etc. :) I use them over Meds anyday! 

I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday, pretty uneventful just got lab work ready and took my weight and asked me questions. I don't go back until end of June. :( He said if there are no risks I will stay with him (Family GP) until 30-32 weeks. 

Only symptoms I have are frequent urination, extreme fatigue (yet cannot sleep at night), and a bit of nausea.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I have a general appt tomorrow, so that I can get a referral to a special Dr to see who is also at my regular OBs practice.


----------



## Hopeful.89

That's good they are in the same practice! It makes things a little bit easier.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yeah, I'll have to see them both as the first is a general OB while the second is a specialist and will be the one to preform my C-section. I'm half expecting them to change my due date again once I get a scan on the 17th. They changed DS's 4 times haha First it was August 4th (which I believe was his actual due date), then July 30th, then July 27th, then July 23rd but he ended up coming on July 2nd haha


----------



## anti

I have an appointment on Monday with my gp for a referral... I feel so bloated and fat... :'(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hopefully you can get an OB appt soon Anti and bloating is normal :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

So what are all you ladies calling the little ones? I call ours Peanut (boyish to me since that was my fathers nickname, but also Unisex) DH calls them Sweet Pea cause he's Team Pink haha


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am calling him/her Baby H (H is the first letter of our last name). DH calls him/her peanut.


----------



## AmandaBanana

We call it the fruit of the week. So right now, blueberry!!


----------



## Flourish

We haven't really called ours anything yet... Maybe once we've had the scan something will come to us.


----------



## NavyLadybug

OMG Ladies, I just discovered something amazing! I don't know how many of you use Amazon.com, or even have Amazon Prime for that matter, but Amazon has a program called Amazon Mom and you get all kinds of awesome discounts of baby products and certain household items! I just got it and I saved 50% off diapers I just bought. I got a 124pk for 16$ that was originally 35.95!!!! I pasted a link for it down below if anyone wants to give it a shot. With babies on the way, any money saver is good!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/mom/signu...t=SRNYAWD5XIKG6JHLPWNMMSW4OA&ref_type=generic


----------



## AmandaBanana

That's awesome! I'll definitely check that out asap!


----------



## Flourish

Thanks Navy I'll go have a look.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I got through today's shift with a terrible migrane.
Can't take anything for it which is terrible. But I did it!
1 more shift then vacation!


----------



## FLArmyWife

First bfp showed up May 26. Blood test confirmed on May 27.
EDD via lmp is Feb 3. EDD based on O would be feb 4. 1st ultrasound will be June 12.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello, FLArmyWife!! How are you with symptoms, any noticeable ones yet? Are you Team Blue, Pink or Yellow/Green? :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

We won't know gender until a gender reveal party. Either way we'll be happy as we've been trying for about a year.

Only symptoms are fatigue and hunger. I'm hungry every 2 hours. And I guess bloat (which seems to be coming and going).


----------



## NavyLadybug

I love gender reveal parties! I want to have one so bad, but we have no friends or family here :/ 

I meant is there a specific gender your hoping for :) I'm Team Blue myself, I'd love another little boy so that's kinda what I'm leaning towards, but DH wants one of each so he's Team Pink and hoping for a girl haha

I get that trying for a year. We tried for 13 months with DS and nearly 8 for this baby. DH and I were elated :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

No we don't have any hopes either way. 

Thankfully back when we first decided to try we told only about 5 close friends. one of them was my maid-of-honor. She has offered since then to throw a gender reveal party, so that's fun.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Aww, that's sweet of her! We just moved here to VA (From FL) in Jan and all our families are in TN and our few friends in TN and FL sooo yeah haha No baby shower, no gender reveal and probably no one here when the baby is born but that's aright. Just more family time between the 3-4 of us :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

DH is currently stationed at Ft Campbell at the TN/Ky state line (the base actually sites in both states)
All our family lives in Orlando,Fl about 10 miles from each other. DH is getting out at the end of this month and we are moving to Ocala so we'll be super close to family. will be nice to be fairly close but not "10 miles close" as both our families would be the type to show up without notice


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ahh, I know Ft Campbell, my grandpa is a contractor there. And that sounds like my family. Its huge (18 1st cousins...) and all of them love an excuse for a family get together haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

My FIL is one of 8 kids.. but thankfully all his family is in either Chicago, Cali, or Virginia.
On my side it's just my mom and 2 sisters.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome FLArmyWife! I remember you from Hope's Thyroid Journal! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Flourish

Congrats FLArmyWife! 

Nausea is getting worse... I actually threw up today... Have felt awful all day.. I can't wait to get to second tri to get the sickness out of the way hopefully!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:wave: hello hopeful

Thank you all for the welcome.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am with you Flourish! The nausea really only just hit me the last three days but I cannot even think about hard boiled eggs without getting ill, on the plus side Granny Smith Apples are the most appealing thing ever!! All I want is an Apple & Bacon Toasted Sandwich. I know too many people that their sickness lasted the entire pregnancy, for someone who loves food as much as I do I really hope mine fades sooner than later, but yay growing a human!! lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

hope the MS eases up for y'all


----------



## NavyLadybug

My morning sickness isn't to bad but the cravings and fatigue are INSANE!

Oh, I was telling ya'll about Amazon Mom before, this is what I've gotten so far:
124pk of N Pampers Swaddlers for 16$ instead of 36$ 
Jumbo Box of Huggies Wipes (768ct) for 11$ instead of 19$
Graco 3 in 1 Convertible Carseat (5lbs to 65lbs) for 80$ instead of 130$

So a total savings of 78$ which is as much as a baby swing or bouncer or 3/4ths of a crib!! I'm so stoked!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oo I never thought of getting the car seats and stuff from them.
I'm hoping to get gift cards though so im waiting!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yeah I am going to wait until I am at least 20 weeks to start buying anything. Just a family thing.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Welcome FL! 

And flourish I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't really have a name to reference baby by. I think maybe once we have our scan and tell people it'll feel more real and we will start talking about it more. 

Afm I don't know if I'd call what I have MS, but I just feel generally gross. I have nausea that lingers but def isn't enough to make me ill. if I eat constantly it seems ok, only prob is I don't feel like eating. Oh the joys!

11 days until scan!

Also FL how long has your husband been in? Mine got out right before we had DD after 8 years and had a really really hard time adjusting to civilian life.


----------



## FLArmyWife

It'll be 5 years by the time he gets out completely. But he didn't join right out of high school, he worked and went to school for a little first, so he has a taste of adult civilian life. But he'll be doing 3 years national Guard


----------



## Hopeful.89

Those are awesome deals on Amazon.

I am also waiting a while to purchase anything, at least until we find out everything is okay. That hasn't stopped me from "window shopping" though. Thankfully its tradition in our family for the mother side (aunts & cousins) to pitch together to buy the babies first car seat, I have a full travel system picked out. (I really want the big tires for all the back roads and farm terrain where I live). 

I think we will focus on preparing the nursery, painting, curtains that sort of stuff for the next little while!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm stuck over here lol I already have my husbands Father's Day present picked out from DS. 

It's this: Not THAT one but that project.
https://i.imgur.com/fpCQXPW.jpg


And from me he's going to get a t-shirt that says "Dad" in Binary. He's a huge geek/nerd so I know he'll love it. But I'm stuck on what to get him "from Peanut". If I manage to get an US before Father's Day I'm going to put it in a frame for him. But if I don't, I'm stuck on idea. Any suggestions?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Is he a gamer? And if so xbox or playstation?


----------



## NavyLadybug

He is FL, but he's got every system already. :( So no luck there :/ I'm thinking of another T-shirt but idk yet


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol i wasnt going to say the system.. But this

https://www.cafepress.com/mf/66839513/fatherhood-achievement_tshirt?productId=663552664


----------



## NavyLadybug

OMG I love that!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) I'm getting one for my dh


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's so cute! I'm sure any gamer dad would love it :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

At one time I thought I might use it to announce to dh


----------



## NavyLadybug

That would have been cute and sweet! To excited to spill the beans? LOL

Was doing ok today, DH got his leave approved so we leave tomorrow or Sunday to head home. So I'm excited about that. Was not so excited when someone gave my Monster In Law his number and told her we were coming home. Now we have to play "Avoid the Psycho" while we're home for the week. Luckily, no one seems to have spilled the beans to her that Peanut is on the way so it's something.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I ended up using our dogs. I couldn't keep it quiet enough to wait for it to ship and get here


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh how'd you use the dogs? :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I put bandanas on my pups and hung pacifiers around their necks. The bandanas said " Im gonna be a big brother again" and "Im gonna be a big sister". He came home and saw the bandanas but didnt read them until 5 minutes later when he noticed the pacifier


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awwww, how cute!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I have a video of the reveal.. Givr me a minute


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh I love video reveals!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

https://youtu.be/1fBfEO4ceTg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awww!! How cute!!! That's so sweet!! 

I wanted to do something surprising for DH but I was on the phone with my best friend and I wasn't late or nothing and she was like, "Go test! PLEASE!" And so I went out and bought a brand I'd never even heard of and they looked ULTRA cheap and just bad and so when I took it, 2 lines appeared and I was like, "No..." and she started freaking out so I took another one and same thing. So I grabbed my last Digi and I kept telling her, "They're wrong. It's a bad batch, has to be, just has to be...." and the Digi popped up positive and I immediately started crying. At first she thought it was negative cause I was straight up bawling and I sent her picture on her cell and she flipped out. She was asking if I was still gonna surprise DH on Father's Day and before I could answer my husband burst into the bathroom (he heard me bawling) and saw the Digi and was like, "Really?!" and hugged me then told me friend, "I need to cry without witnesses! Bye!" And hung up on her. He did cry too, only a tear or two but it counts haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awe cute


----------



## NavyLadybug

How telling DH about DS........ it is literally one of the most infamous stories in our families and in our tiny hometown because my friends constantly tease us for it. 

It's a bit of a saga, but here goes:

We tried for 13 months for DS. After 6 months of trying, we were told I had PCOS and that in my case, I didn't release mature eggs if I even released an egg at all. I was started on medication without avail. Soon, DHs deployment was only a couple months away and we decided to stop and we'd resume when he got back. 

Come mid-Nov, I'm cleaning out the house and packing to go back to TN (DH left first week of Dec and family wanted me home) and I come across my last FRER I never got to use. Expiration was 4 months away and I paid a pretty penny for the pack so I peed on it and threw it away in the bathroom can. (I know, ultra weird, but that's the kinda stuff I do) I come back about 20 mins later to clean up the trash and throw away anything unnecessary. I pick up the trash, see the test on top and register the faintest of faint second lines and throw it away. Didn't even think about it........ til 5 minutes later and I started digging through the trash like a lunatic. 

I flipped out, plain and simple. I was crying so hard that it was the "ugly cry" and I called DH and told him, crying, to get home RIGHT NOW. I wasn't even thinking that it was the middle of the work day. He literally yelled at his Chief as he ran out the door that something was terribly wrong with me and he needed to get home. Luckily, my husband was well liked and had never taken a day off except for my Drs appts since we only had the one car and I didn't drive at the time and so he took his word for it, I also constantly gave them baked goods, so I think that helped haha. 

He made the 25 minute trip home through the city in about 10. We lived on the 2nd floor of our apartment building and I could hear him running up the iron stair case and he ALWAYS locked the door in the morning. Well..... I didn't unlock it and in his haste, he forgot.... BAM! Straight into the door, he gets it open, I'm there crying, he's got a bloody nose and he's trying to figure out whats the matter, I can't get anything out at all and its chaos. I eventually get the test in his face and he fails to register the second line at first. At first he's a little peeved (for having him so freaked) but also tries to comfort me and tells me it'll be ok. I EVENTUALLY stop crying enough to shout, "No, you idiot!! There's TWO lines! I'm pregnant!" and at that point he stops and looks at me and starts crying and hugging me before pulling back and saying in the most serious voice I've ever heard, "If you ever do that to me again....." then we both just started laughing. 

He went back to work, I tagged along for more tests at the NEX and to explain to his Chief that it was my fault he had done what he did. We got there and his who shop (which was really only about 6 people at the time) came over and asked if everything was ok. Our eyes are still red and puffy and just, it was hilarious to see looking back on it. I told them I was sorry for making him leave on such short notice and told them he was gonna be a daddy. His Chief bought him lunch as a congrats. When DS was born, his shop sent us flowers and a card in the hospital. I'm just really glad they were so chilled out about it, because I realize I could have gotten him into SOOO much trouble.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Wow yeah my DH's commanding officers would have had his ass lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yeah,when we were there I did nothing but apologize. I'm friends with his (now former) Chief on FB and I still send random apologies to his wall because now its a joke between us. He's an awesome dude and very very nice, had it been anyone else, DH would have been screwed.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hey I'll watch the video when I can.
Just an update, here going to my cousins wedding. Still haven't told my brother or sister in law. Don't know how to!!nervous to.
They'll know when I don't drink. And that's okay but I can't just out and say it.
Tougher than I thought!


----------



## NavyLadybug

For me just out and saying it is the easiest, but I know its not like that for everyone hahaha I just hate beating around the bush LOL


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hey ladies! I don't have time right now to read everything or respond but I wanted to update and say I told my brother and sister in law on our first stop.
They were soooo excited for us and screamed for joy. She said they would buy our car seat and stroller and we have to come back for a baby shower. 
That went so well!!
Now time for our immediate families sometime soon as we are headed to see them now!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Aw that's wonderful they were so happy!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Yay Amanda! That is great that it well!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thats awesome, Amanda!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Sorry ladies over the weekend I avoid my computer as much as I can so I just checked in last night on my phone, hence my message barely making sense.

Amanda - That is so exciting that your family is taking it well! It is such an exciting time!

Navy - That is the craziest way to get a BFP, and I am glad that your DH's CO didn't get upset! 

I believe my morning sickness is full on now, I wake up in the middle of the night extremely nauseous, I guess it is time to put the soda crackers beside my bed for the morning, I am going to try peppermint tea today to help get me through work. DH and I had a very lazy weekend, just had "drinks" with friends on Friday night. (I filled up a cider bottle with water so people didn't ask why I wasn't drinking), Then DH and I went to the farmers market near us and just did yard work the rest of the weekend.

How is everyone's symptoms?


----------



## Flourish

Haha loving the stories guys :) 

So pleased your brother and sister in law took it well Amanda! 

I've had a rubbish day today, spent the morning throwing up, got to work and I had forgotten something I needed so had to drive halfway home getting DH to meet me with the bits I needed... I cried the whole way thinking I had let everyone down, which when I got back to work I realised it must have been hormones as no one thought it was a big deal just me. 

While I was crying I got myself so worked up that I was sick in the car on myself and on the car seat, I had to try and clean myself up, sort out my panda eyes and get back to work without anyone realising that I had been sick or crying :( :( :( 

Hope everyone has had a better day than I have :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh Flourish, I am sorry that you day is turning out this way. I hope that it gets better! Lovely Hormones always keeping us on our toes.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Amazing stories everyone!

Ah these pregnancy hormones can get us worked up so much can't they?

I am just feel exhausted. I'm surprised by how intense the fatigue is!! I know it's normal but I think I'll mention it to my midwife when I see her as Ibe always been low on iron in previous pregnancies.

Xx


----------



## Flourish

Had a much better day today :) 

Hope everyone else is okay with all the symptoms xx


----------



## AmandaBanana

So my parents were happily surprised. Had opinions about moving fast but knew it was our life and were happy for us!!


----------



## Flourish

Amanda so pleased your parents are happy for you!


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is great to hear Amanda! 

We had a fundraiser last night and our entire family and most of our friends were there! I had a few virgin Caesars and no one had any idea there wasn't alcohol in it! This morning however I am feeling hung over as it was a late night.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sorry I haven't been as active ladies! We got to TN on Sun and we've been visiting family :) 

Amanda, so glad they took it well!!

My morning sickness isn't bad, just a hint of "blehness" in the morning before I get out of bed but the fatigue is AWFUL!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Fatigue is awful for me too.
I'm feeling nauseous after I eat.

Dhs family took it surprisingly very well. I'd thought they would flip out. But they didn't
Although we went and bought 2 onesies from babiesrus. And the pair was 16.99
Not that expensive for a super cute name branded pair there.
They made comments to him how that wwas expensive. 
Apparently not in a rude way.
But I'm fuming. I don't want their opinions.
Is that wrong of me?

I'm going over Saturday for a bbq with his sister and her bf and the parents. I'm dreading questions. Apparently they want to know me better cause I'm actually a part of the family now.
1) NOW? not when I moved cross country or anything for him.
2) I don't want to answer their questions about our baby choices. They are different then us.

Am I over reacting?


----------



## Hopeful.89

Amanda - Just try to answer their questions as best you can without being upset and if its too much try and change the subject. Hopefully they are asking because they are interested and want the best for the baby and not trying to pry and grill you. As for the onesies being expensive, just tell them you will budget for your expenses. I know how frustrating it can be to deal with pain in the ass in laws.

Nausea hit me hard this morning, but not until I got to work. I have some ginger tea I am going to try this morning.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I agree Amanda, just answer best you can and change the subject if needed. Monster/Ass in Laws can be a pain for sure. 

Personally, I think 16.99 is to much for 2 onesies BUT I'm a frugal chick, I love deals, sales and coupons LOL But at the end of the day, its you all's bundle of joy. You spend your money that YOU guys earned how you see fit and at the end of the day, what they say and their opinions really don't need to be taken into account. :) Just remember that :) It's all about YOU THREE, not everyone else :D


----------



## Hopeful.89

I agree with Navy!

ps Navy I hope your enjoying your vacation this week! I forgot to add that my last post.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks, Hopeful, it's been nice to see everyone again :) We broke the news to my Brother In Law (He's 15) since we'd wanted to say it in person and he's excited, well, excited as a 15 year old boy can be about babies anyway LOL


----------



## FLArmyWife

I know this isn't pregnancy related but can I just say I HATE the military mentality "Hurry up and wait"..


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh I feel you on that FL..... I feel you on that so much LOL


----------



## linzylou

Hi ladies, hoping to join you! :hi:

I got my BFP on May 17, two days after I missed my period. Based on my LMP, I think I'm due around January 17-20 (I wasn't tracking this time) but hopefully I'll have a better idea once I see my OB! I'm Lindsey, I'll be 27 (tomorrow actually!), and I have a 2 year old daughter. Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome Lindsey


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Lindsey! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## linzylou

Thanks for the welcome! How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Flourish

Congrats Lindsey glad to have you with us.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Welcome Lindsey! 

Usually I wouldn't spend much either, I'm pretty cheap. But it was just the cutest set and we make more than enough to buy it :p
I was pretty worked up when I posted that. 
Hormones are driving my emotions all over the place!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Don't worry Amanda! We won't judge here. Venting and ranting is normal and healthy, better than keeping it all in!

Symptoms for me are Exhaustion and Nausea, my bbs are up a full cup size already... They will be J's if this continues lol but luckily they are only a little bit tender (mostly just to touch).

Are any of you ladies getting the screening for Trisomy 21, Trisomy 18, etc.?


----------



## linzylou

I was in a BnB group like this when I was pregnant with my daughter. The group moved over to Facebook a while ago but we all still chat almost daily. So I'm glad to be here!

I'm nauseous on and off throughout the day but haven't actually been sick...yet. I don't think I have it any worse than I did the first time around but it does seem that way sometimes when I feel gross and tired and still have a two-year-old to chase after. Last pregnancy the morning sickness was over by 10 weeks so I hope that means the end is in sight. I also have horrible insomnia atm. I've been waking up in the middle of the night (usually starving) and can't get back to sleep for at least an hour or two, even if I eat!!

I'm not sure yet if I will do the genetic testing this time. I think we did the first tri blood test last time and opted out of the second tri one.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome, LinzyLou! Team Pink, Blue or Yellow/Green? 

My main symptom is extreme fatigue! I have a little queasiness but not to much. Some sore boobs occasionally but nothing to bad


----------



## linzylou

I'm team yellow for now, but DH thinks it's another girl. We are planning to find out, though!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh another Team Yellow! I'm Team Blue again and DH is Team Pink LOL


----------



## AmandaBanana

My bbs are sooooo sore. They seem a bit bigger but I'm still in the same c bra.
But they hurt so bad. God forbid I walk up stairs without a bra. Ouch.
Ahah

I asked my mom is she ever got bad morning sickness. She said nope, just nausea. Like I'm experiencing. So hopefully I'm in the clear!!
DH is out visiting family in another town. Apparently holding his cousins baby who loved him. (That family doesn't know. Only immediate family till first ultrasound)
I feel so sad I wish I was there.
Again silly hormones.

I'm not sure what genetic testing we will do. I don't know much about them. But I do want to get some done. I don't want to be surprised on delievery day if something should be wrong.
But I'm staying positive for healthy baby :)


----------



## Nola0841

Hello ladies. Can I join please? I need some more bump buddies. My name is Dana and I'm 35 and have a 21 month old son so this will be my second. I am due 2/14/2016 :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Nola! 

DH and I went for a round of golf last night (only 9 holes), I wasn't sure how it would go over because my nausea is usually worst in the evenings, but it really helped, I did not feel sick at all! I am a little bit sore this morning though. 

Do any of you watch Orange is the new black? lol that is what will be occupying my weekend.


----------



## linzylou

Hi Nola!

Hopeful, glad you had fun golfing last night. We went out last night too. Saw Jurassic World in 3D at the dine-in theater, which was a fun experience except I ordered a southwest chicken wrap with chipotle sauce and it gave me instant heartburn. :dohh:

Today is the first day I haven't really felt sick at all. I hope it lasts!

OH, just to add, I don't watch OITNB but I heard it's really good. I just recently got into Downton Abbey (I'm soo behind the times) and seasons 2-5 just came in today so I'll definitely be having a marathon.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh no! I haven't had heartburn yet! 

I love love love Downton Abbey! I like OITNB im sure DH and I will finish it this weekend! lol Also Suits I can't get enough of Harvey Specter!

Cheers to you feeling good today! Usually eating make me feel better but today it seems to be making me feel tired and bit more nauseous, I think I need to up my water intake though.


----------



## Flourish

I love OITNB as well.. Just started watching the new season today :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ha Ha I wish I would have taken today off and watched it, especially since I feel so crappy anyway! We only watched 2 episodes last night. (I was so excited when they released it early!) I am sure we will be up late watching it tonight.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome, Nola! Team Pink, Blue or Yellow/Green? :) 

We went berry picking today, got some blueberries and blackberries! 

In my hometown, where we are vacationing my OB (who I had with my son) does "walk ins" per say for patients, both current and previous to do things like pregnancy confirmation, check vitals and other small things. I wasn't feeling to well this morning and so I called and asked if I could see him if he was in, just for a chat. He was so I went and he insisted on doing my vitals after looking at me. My Blood Pressure is getting very high (was 166/102), which didn't happen last time til I was nearly 30weeks. This has him very concerned so I have to do light exercise for a few minutes a day (ball exercises and light walks, etc etc) and then light bed rest. Nothing strenuous or stressful.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I hope everything is ok Navy and that the light exercises help your blood pressure! It was good that he was able to see you!


----------



## linzylou

Oh no, I hope everything is okay and that the exercises and light bed rest keep your BP in check. So glad that you knew something was up and that your OB was able to see you. 

So jealous about the berry picking. The weather here is miserably hot so we're just staying indoors today...and probably for the next three months until summer is over. :lol:


----------



## NavyLadybug

So far it seems to be helping. The little bit of excercise with keeping my feet up afterwards brought it down the higher end of the normal range, which is still better than what it was.

Whew, yeah Linzy, you're in Arizona, I don't envy you LOL


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope your blood pressure gets ok Navy


Had my 6 week ultrasound yesterday. by lmp I was 6+2 but by measurement I was 6+1 so my official EDD has been moved to Feb 4.
We got to see the flicker of the heart.
 



Attached Files:







20150612_163239.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh yay!! The first ultrasound pic on the thread!! So exciting!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Awe yay ultrasound!!

Hope everything is going okay with your blood pressure navy lady! 

Nothing new on my end here. Still enjoying vacation!


----------



## Flourish

I hope your BP sorts itself out soon for you. 

I had my scan yesterday as well, put me 1 day behind where I thought I was, so 7 weeks 6 days not 8 weeks. Not going to change my dates until I get to the 12 week scan.

Has anyone else got a scan anytime soon?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmandaBanana

Awww yay.
I have my first app on the 22nd. Not ultrasound though. I'll probably have an appointment in a week after that for one. I'll be about 11 or 12 weeks them from lmp. So who knows where I'm at!


----------



## FLArmyWife

congrats flourish.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay, Flourish!! I'm going in hopefully this week for my appt and hopefully they'll do a scan.


----------



## Flourish

It's getting exciting now everyone is having scans. Fingers crossed they do one for you this week navy! :D


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Had my scan this morning :) everything looked great. Heart rate was 174 bpm. Dd pointed to the ultrasound after and said 'baby'. It was so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Also welcome to all of the new ladies! :flower:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wooo! Scans galore!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats on all of the scans!!! The only way I will get a scan before 20+ weeks is if something goes wrong or we do the additional screening tests (which I think we will do) I don't have another appointment until June 30th 9 weeks 4 days. I am hoping they at least check for a heartbeat. I am thinking my first U/S will be mid July. :( 

I hope everyone had a great weekend! DH and I finished OITNB last night. I stayed home yesterday from work yesterday as I had all day sickness. Today seems to be a bit worse but I had to do payroll so had to come in. 

Other than that just bloated and tender nipples for me!


----------



## NavyLadybug

My first appt is this Friday, they'll take more blood, access my over all physical and mental health and pretty much just meet the Dr and such. Then at 10-12week (most likely the first week of July when I'm 10w) I'll go in for my pelvic exam, ultrasound and other such things.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Have any of you used products such as bio oil or anything of the sorts? I always hear people using it and I want to know if it's actually worth my money to go buy bio oil or another brand


----------



## NavyLadybug

I don't even know what that is. Is it for stretch marks or something? I never got stretch marks with DS so I never worried about it and my scar from the ceserian is only 4 inches long and hair line thin, my OB and PCM can barely even see it.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah its meant to prevent stretch marks.
Same idea as like cocoa butter or whatever but a more well known brand for pregnancy use.

I'm not afraid of getting marks or scars, I'm going to be a mom! But I'm always up for minimizing them if possible!


----------



## linzylou

I love all the scan pictures! My first appointment isn't until the 30th and I'll be almost 11 weeks but I don't think I'll be given a scan. Hopefully I'll be able to schedule the 12 week one, though.

I still haven't told anyone aside from my husband and my best friend. :blush: Both my mom and MIL get super excited, maybe even a little OTT (although I appreciate their support) so I'm enjoying keeping it a secret for a little longer. 

My weekend was okay. It was super hot and I've been super exhausted, in bed by 8 most nights. Still wake up around 2am starving and unable to get back to sleep though. My morning sickness seems to be on the way out (knock on wood) and I was actually able to eat a SALAD this weekend. Most veggies still sound gross to me but it was a start!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Damn I totally forgot about the stretch mark part of pregnancy! :dohh: I made it through dds pregnancy with only one stretch mark. I was pretty active and ate healthy enough. Did put lotion on my belly tho. From what I hear if they are going to happen they are going to happen. Make sure to drink enough water and eat good foods and I feel as tho that would help as much as any gimmick product would :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful.89

I use Virgin Cold Pressed Coconut Oil all over, there is really no way to prevent stretch marks as its a part of our genetics. But Coconut oil can help with the itchiness and it is very hydrating to help with the stretching. It is best to apply right after shower/bath and throughout the day.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I had a thought today, I CANNOT wait til Peanut starts moving! DH was away for DSs pregnancy and only got back less than 24 hours before he was born and I was already so far that he had all but stopped moving, if I remember right, he moved for about 10 mins in the middle of the night while my husband was sleeping and after that it was just little shifts and such that you couldn't feel on the outside. Then he was born because I went into a hypertensive crisis. DH never even got to see any ultrasounds (in person) except my 5w one where he was literally just a speck, and I mean that very literally! LOL


----------



## NavyLadybug

I started bleeding just a little bit ago. Calling my Dr ASAP in the morning since I'm cramping. The blood is light so far and the cramping isn't horrible but its enough to make me worry.


----------



## anti

Thinking of you navylady. Keep us informed. Xx


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm sure everything is okay and is normal. 
Keep us posted navy lady &#9825;


----------



## linzylou

Thinking of you, Navy!


----------



## Flourish

Thinking of you Navy xx


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thinking of you NavyLady, hopefully nothing serious! <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

I went in and got my HCG done and my vitals. They decided to do an US as well. While my HCG was perfect and at 2100, my ultrasound showed no gestational sac, no baby and no heartbeat. I go back tomorrow for a plethora of tests, including another HCG test to see if my levels rise at all. If they do, they'll do another US to see if perhaps they just missed the sac or if its ectopic (which is what they strongly suspect right now), if it is the same or lower, they'll look again just to be sure but will determine that I miscarried sometime within the last 6-12 hours as of todays ultrasound. 

I don't even know what to feel. I'm devastated, I just.... I can't. No matter the outcome, I will be you ladies cheerleader for your H&H 9mos. 

https://i.imgur.com/KqVcgBe.jpg


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh my Navy, I am so so sorry! 

I really hope they just missed seeing the sac, and I pray that if it is ectopic that you will not lose your tube. 

Please know that I am thinking of you and hoping for a happy outcome. 
We are here for you!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh navy that is just heart breaking. 

You're in all my thoughts and I hope your peanut is just playing hide and seek. &#9825;
We're here for you &#9825;


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Really hoping that baby was just in a weird spot. I'm so sorry you're going through this. Please keep us updated!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Went to the ER for a second opinion, they DID find a gestational sac but it measures at 5w3d and my HCG was 2100 just like my OB told me before, which is normal for that gestation but there was no fetal pole which can also happen at that gestation.... but I got a positive test on May 18th, it's literally impossible for me to only be 5w3d. I'm so confused, the only thing that makes sense is that I'm miscarrying. I just.... I don't know


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am happy to hear that they found a sac and it is not ectopic. 

Try and stay strong until you hear more, praying that everything is going to be ok for you and bean.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So some possible good news. I had a consult with an ob nurse and told her what happened and found out the Dr who originally did my US was not even an OB Dr. (I had suspicions that she wasn't doing something right, as she didn't even know how to use the machine adn barely put the wand in me, but I kept quiet) I told her what the ER found and she said that while it could still be a missed miscarriage, it's completely possible that my ovulation was off, implantation took longer then normal and that as a result my pregnancy isn't as far as it could be. She ordered an hcg again to see if it's going up and I can call for the results around 2PM EST. She scheduled me for a follow up US on July 9th to check for growth of the sac and baby. If there's no growth then it's a missed miscarriage and she said by then my body would/will have started expelling it anyway and that I would fill up more than a pad an hour with blood. So if I don't have that happen before my US, then chances are that everything is fine.


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is great news! FX that baby is just a little bit behind and your ovulation wasn't spot on!


----------



## Flourish

That's good news Navy! I'll have everything crossed for you.


----------



## AmandaBanana

That's fantastic news you've gotten.
I know you'll be totally okay &#9825;

But that's terrible that a Dr would do that to you in the first place. Not trained and giving a heck of a scare to patients. Just terrible. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just got my HCG numbers back. 

Yesterday at 12PM they were 2100
Last Night at 11PM they were 2143
Today at 1130AM they were 2180

Less than a 4% increase in 24 hours. Dr wanted to see at least a 30% increase in 24 hours and at least a 60% increase in 48 hours. I go back in tomorrow at 12PM to have it drawn again and I'll get the results on Monday. I feel like I already know what the answer will be so I'm bracing myself for it.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Had a fairly large gush of dark red blood this morning. Preparing myself for the worst.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh navy :( &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## NavyLadybug

I was supposed to have my hcg drawn today but instead it looks like we're headed to the ER located right across from that same lab that was supposed to draw it. I'll keep ya'll updated. I want to have hope, but.... I can't handle it being crushed a third time in only 3 days.


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's official. My HcG dropped and the bleeding is worse, I'm miscarrying. I'll continue to be you ladies cheerleader through your H&H 9 months though and I'll still be around on the thread. I'm going to take a few days to grieve and I'll be back then.


----------



## anti

Navy I'm so sorry. Xxxx


----------



## Flourish

So sorry Navy. Thinking of you right now xx


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy lady my heart goes out to you &#9825;&#9825;
All here for your support and I'm so very sorry for your loss :(


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

So very sorry for your loss Navy :hugs: I wish words could heal you. Hopefully you get a bfp when you are ready


----------



## AmandaBanana

I've got my first Dr's app today.
No ultrasound that I'm aware of. Just a meet and urine test.

Probably book the ultrasound for soon I'd imagine!! I'm very excited!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh Navy, I am so very sorry that this happened to you. I hope that you take the time for yourself that you need. We are here for you.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you all for your condolences, we are working through it and grieving. We actually met with a pregnancy/infant loss counselor that works in my OB office. While this isn't my first MC, it is my first MMC which was, for me, much more traumatic to know that my baby died 3 weeks before this and my body didn't know. We discussed options and ways to cope and grieve. Including things like giving the baby an identity (a name) and keeping a memory box and the like. It's been very helpful as has all of your support and kindness through this. 

Amanda, if you're 10 weeks from you LMP then you will probably get a dating scan today or next week to see if your 10 weeks or a little sooner since you just came off of BC :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm happy to hear you are working through it &#9825; you are very strong.

She only mentioned a urine test on the phone when I booked the appointment. So I'm guessing no us today but to be booked for real soon!?
I'd love a dating scan. Although the digital 1-2 came up at would the be appropriate timing to when my lmp was. Who knows!
I'll find out eventually.

So we got back from vacation of Saturday night. Last night, our toilet and bathtub randomly start overflowing with crappy water at 1030 at night. I had to work at 5 am! Luckily we are in a basement suite and the owners came down and bleached the whole bathroom for me. Also lucky it didn't happen when we were gone or sleeping! That would have been disastrous. 
What a night.
so sleepy today after my first day back at work


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you, my husband is as well, I could tell it broke his heart that this happened on Fathers Day and its still not over yet. DH and I did decide to name our LO, as it seems cold and cruel to let a child we wanted and loved so much to pass without so much as a name and we decided, since we didn't know the gender, on Robin Leigh. We also decided to make a small memory box as well.

Oh yuck!!! My husband would have flipped, backed up plumbing is his "thing" that makes him freak.


----------



## AmandaBanana

That's very special and very sweet &#9825;

It was very gross. But I'm happy I didn't have to clean it up!! Aha.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you

And I would have been too! Just eww!


----------



## AmandaBanana

So went to the doctors. She said everything is looking great and she's happy about my health!

Got to hear our babies heart beat &#9825;
How special! I cried.
Getting my bloodwork done on Friday. Back on the 16th for my full physical. And they are going to call me for an ultrasound to happen within the next 2 weeks! :D


----------



## NavyLadybug

How exciting!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is exciting Amanda!! I am really hoping that I will get to hear the heartbeat next week at my appointment. I am getting very impatient to know that everything is going smoothly.

My appointment isn't until the 30th. And then I hope they keep my U/S date of July 6th (Originally set to check my ovaries for PCOS) and just change it to a dating ultrasound.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hopefully they keep it Hopeful!


----------



## AmandaBanana

How are all you ladies doing!

I had a terrible migrane yesterday and ended up puking in the morning from it.
But then at night I randomly felt sick and puked.
I hope it's not the start of morning sickness!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Navy, I hope so too!

Oh Amanda, I hope that it isn't bad for you! I found my morning sickness stopped after I had a rank migraine, but I had MS the two weeks before that, but it has improved now. I only feel nauseous at random times throughout the day not the whole day! 

My bbs are very sore this week though! Poor DH has to keep is hands off them lately. lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sounds like it might be Amanda! 


AFM, I believe the physical part is nearly over as I'm barely even spotting now. I have my levels checked again on Mon.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I really hope it's not :(
My mom never had ms through 3 pregnancies. And I heard it was genetic. I was hoping to get lucky :p

I usually just get some nausea randomly. 

Aha hopeful, I hear ya. Dh will randomly go to touch my bbs, and I'm like noooo it's so painful! 

Awe navy :( I'm glad the physical part is almost over for you. One step closer to moving forward. 
I do appologize as I'm not sure what to say in this situation, but know I care!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've heard its genetic as well Amanda but there's also been somestudies that indicate gender of the child can cause more or less as well but nothing has been proven concrete. 

And it's alright, unless someone has had a MC/MMC or anything like that, they don't know what to say and sometimes even if they have they still don't know. I understand that its a hard subject to understand :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Well I haven't been sick since. Although last night I was feeling pretty nauseous!

Got my blood work done today. 8 viles and I had to fast. I was sooo hungry. She pulled the needle out, and I pulled out a granola bar from my purse. Ahah


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hate having to fast, especially when pregnant. Wait til you have to do the glucose test, blah!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Navy I think it's sweet you and hubby named your lost baby. I think it'll help with the grieving and with remembering and honoring. I hope your body jumps back to normal quickly.


----------



## Flourish

Wow you have been lucky to get to 10 weeks with no morning sickness. I think I'm sick 5 out of 7 days at the moment.. It's been like that since about 5&1/2 weeks and I'm 10 weeks tomorrow. Hoping my sickness starts to reduce ready to stop now :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh man flourish I hope it does for you too!!
No more sickness for me. Must have just been from the migrane!

What's the glucose test navy?


----------



## NavyLadybug

The glucose test is given to most pregnant women to determine if they have or are at risk of gestational diabetes. You must fast but usually only about an hour or so before so not to bad, but you have to drink this really nasty glucose drink (pretty much sugar water) and then have your levels tested. If they believe you are at high risk or have it, then the real fun begins with the glucose tolerance test. You have to fast for 14 hours then drink the same drink and for 3 hours (no eating during that 3 hours so a total of 17 hours) and have your blood sugar checked ever 30-45 mins for its tolerance to the drink. Had to do that with DS because a nurse misread my levels..... was no bueno. Lol

This test is done, usually, between 24-28 weeks so you will be having the deep demon-like hunger by then and not being able to eat is going to SUCK if you have to take the tolerance test.


----------



## AmandaBanana

So they test you for diabetes by loading you up either sugar. That seems right.

Ahah. Well that just sounds like a terrible experience. I hope I don't have to do that second part!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Usually unless you have a history of diabetes or gestational diabetes you won't pop up positive, but since gestational diabetes can happen randomly, most women have to at least take the first test


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

To be honest the first test isn't that bad. The drink just tastes like flat sugary orange soda. I wouldn't want to have to do the second test though. I might throw up without eating for that long!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am absolutely dreading the Glucose test as I have always had a hard time drinking really sugary drinks unless they are ice cold. 

I thought my MS was gone... Then this morning I took my Synthroid which I have to take on an empty stomach and while I was going out to my truck this morning I just had to vomit, did it right on the street out in front of my house... lol thankfully when I leave most of my neighbors are still sleeping.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've done that Hopeful, I actually that several times with DS. Once, we were eating out at a family gathering and the pizza place across the street from where we were was giving out this burnt grease sort of smell and I retched right there in front of like 15 people, was not pretty lol


----------



## Hopeful.89

haha OMG Navy!! That will be me this upcoming weekend, we have a parade and small town cabaret and ball tournament and I am certain the smell of stale booze and sweat will make me hurl a time or two.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I hope your ms starts to ease up, that's brutal!!

I've got my ultrasound booked for July 7th! A week away!
I have to try to get my shift at work covered now which is ridiculously hard to do but I couldn't switch the app. So hopefully I can!


----------



## Hopeful.89

yay amanda! That is super exciting! Can't wait to see pictures, I won't find out until tomorrow if they are keeping my July 6th appointment but I have a feeling they will push it until I am closer to 12-14 weeks...


----------



## AmandaBanana

I hope they don't push it either!! 
Can't wait to see yours too :)

My sister in law is going crazy with how excited she is. I'm loving the support. She's even considering flying out to bc from Quebec to see us when our baby is here &#9825;


----------



## Hopeful.89

Aww that would be so special if she did that! Luckily most of our family is only an 8 hour drive away so easy for weekend trips. 

My parents told my Aunties & Uncles last night so my phone has been blowing up with my cousins texting and calling :) So fun.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Ah yeah we live totally across country.

Awe that's so sweet. After we get the us I will be posting it on fb. Cannot wait!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I was able to work out my shift at work to go to the us! Yayyy.

I'm so happy I'm going back to school in september. My schedule isn't that busy and I'll only be working 2 -3 times a week at most.
I'll have more free time and more variance to my day. Then when baby arrives I'll have more time as well. It'll be so nice.


----------



## Micheleb87

Is it too late for me to join? My due date is January 25th! I want a pregnancy buddy! Lol. I'm going crazy lately and need people to talk to


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Michele!! 

Amanda - So happy that you got your shift changed! 

I have a doctors appointment this evening and really hoping they try the doppler (although Im sure they won't hear anything)

I am super nervous with more people knowing now if we do happen to miscarry I just wish we could get earlier scans in Canada - I would have to lie and say I was bleeding or something similar to that effect. 

I feel like I am growing though so I am hoping everything is ok, I am ready to be finished with the First Trimester. My symptoms don't seem to be that bad lately though.


----------



## AmandaBanana

What's the app for! I hope they use a doppler too. 
Although sometimes they can't find the heartbeat and that's not a bad sign. Your baby is just hiding up in there. 

I'm sure all will be fine, hopeful! 

Welcome Michelle! ! Tell us your story! Team blue, pink, yellow?


----------



## Hopeful.89

It is just my follow up appointment from a month ago to discuss screening options, check my weight and symptoms, etc. Hopefully get me an ultrasound officially scheduled.


----------



## Micheleb87

Thank you, Amanda! I'm 27 and this is my first pregnancy (been ready for years!). Me and OH are both hoping for a boy. He already has a daughter and I am a nanny and usually have more fun with boys  

I've been going through a lot of emotional crap lately and just need to be able to talk with some people who understand! 

I had my first OB appt on the 16th and OH and I saw the little gummy bear and it's heart was beating away at 164. My next appt is not next Monday, but the Monday after. My dr will use the Doppler to find heartbeat then. 

From week 4-8 (I got my BFP day af was due!) I had horrible anxiety every day over miscarriages. Now I still worry A LOT, but I can at least start getting excited now too, since the first trimester is coming to a close! I think I'll feel much much better after I hear that heartbeat... 

I've been highly considering getting (or renting) a Doppler but am nervous about it because of the new warnings :-/ would anyone recommend them?


----------



## Micheleb87

I'm slooowly making my way through all these pages so I can catch up with everyone else lol


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is exciting Michele - Luckily you have already seen a heart beat - that alone decreases the chances of miscarriage especially if it was a strong heartbeat. 

One of my cousins used a doppler because she was out on the farm and over an hour drive from the doctor hospital and had it for reassurance. I have also heard some warnings about them, especially in terms of overuse. I wish I knew more about them or the warnings to give you more advice but I am afraid I don't.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Let us know how that goes hopeful! 

Awe Michelle. Worrying is easy to get wrapped up into. But I'm glad the anxiety is slowly going away!
How did you find your bfp and how did you tell Dh? 
I don't know much about ddopplers. All I've heard on here is some women saying it's hard to find the heartbeat sometimes especially early on and that can cause worry.


----------



## Micheleb87

I've just read so many posts on so many forums of poor girls who miscarried later on so I feel like it's never really a for sure thing :-( and I hate that feeling! I think, daydream, and dream about being a mother and if that is taken away from me I would be devastated! I just want it to be real!!! I can't wait to have a visible baby bump. And I think I may be one of those people who the Doppler may end up more of a problem for :-/ I can see myself having regular panic attacks when I can't locate the heartbeat!! But it would be so nice to have that reassurance if it were to work well and be user friendly... Did your cousin have a hard time with using it?

It was the day af was due, and I REALLY was not even hopeful that month. OH and I had been talking about kids, but he always made it sound like we weren't financially ready just yet. BUT, I went off the pill because it was making me sick and we turned to the pull out method about 6 months earlier. Every time I got my period it made me cry lol. Then, all the sudden, he stopped pulling out. We didn't talk about it but I secretly hoped he was ready to try and just decided to act before talking about it since he knew I was ready! Because of all my months of hoping my period wouldn't come and the months of hoping my b/c would fail and never getting what I hoped for, I just felt like I wasn't going to get pregnant that easy... But I was at a store that was closing and having a 75% off sale (only 30% of my FRER lol) and my boobs were killing me. Then I thought, I might as well pick up a test because they're cheap... I bought a 2 pack that came with the regular and a digital "to confirm pregnancy" lol. I thought no way in hell am I using both today, but I'll save the digi for next month, haha. I poas and BAM, the positive line showed up first, then the control line! My first thought was wow, that line is really far to the left, feeling like it was strange and unlike any other negative I had seen before LOL! Then when the double line appeared, I felt a rush like my heart was going to explode out of my chest! I waited a little bit then used the digital which said yes+ after what seemed to be an hour of waiting haha.

I couldn't wait for OH to get home. I immediately texted him and told him to call me ASAP. When he called me, I was like "I have to tell you something... But now I'm scared to say it... Guess!" (All he sudden I felt kind of panicked, remembering we hadn't verbally planned this and wondering what if he really weren't happy?) he asked if I was ok and I said I think so. Then he said he didn't know so I told him again to guess. And he was like "you're pregnant!" And I just started laughing and was like yes! He was so happy and excited about it which made me feel awesome. But then I told my mom and she had to be a Debbie downer and tell me not to tell anyone yet because the chances of miscarriage were high at that point. And of course that is when I started reading miscarriage threads on all sorts of forums... And I still read them a couple times a week. I read so many awful things before I finally read something good and make myself stop reading. It's such a bad habit :-( I am trying to be more positive though and I have been feeling more excited and happy since!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome Michele!!! 

Amanda and Hopeful, Yay!!! OB appts!!! 

Michele, if you've read, you'll see that I lost my pregnancy. Once a sac is found, the chance drops drastically, once a heartbeat is found it drops even further and once you're past 12 weeks it drops to almost 0% if there is nothing wrong with the fetus. I would say you're in the clear :) I used a doppler with DS and I LOVED it, it was Angel Whispers brand I believe, you can find them new on Ebay for like 15$. I used it just a few mins a day for reassurance as I was high risk and he was born perfectly healthy, early due to issues with me, but healthy. I would recommend waiting for a doppler til yo are 16+ weeks as even ones that claim to be able to detect it at 10 are usually bogus and at 16w it is much easier to find LO.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Happy canada day ladies!


----------



## Flourish

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on in a while we are still trying to sort out buying a house and focusing on that for a while. 

Welcome Michele! 

I have just bought a Doppler for reassurance. It should come in the post any day now. I know that I might not be able to find the heart beat straight away so have prepared myself not to panic!! 

It's sooo hot over here at the moment...! I know you guys in the US are probably used to this heat, but over here in England it's a rarity and I am melting.... Got the fan out last night and slept with that on me all night. Sooo hot! 

I hope you are all doing well! Amanda you're almost 12 weeks now, I bet that's exciting! I think your the first out of us all to reach 12 weeks!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Looks like everyone is buying dopplers!

It's pretty hot here where I am in Canada. Luckily I live in a basement suite so the concrete floors do a great job of keeping it cool.
just wish I didn't have to work so much :(

It is super exciting! I'll be 12 weeks Sunday! !ddating scan on Tuesday and I hope it stays the same!
I didn't realize I was further ahead then everyone!

How far are you now flourish?


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg, I finally read through all the pages! Now I feel like I know everyone but no one knows me, haha! 

Navy lady, I'm so so sorry for your loss! I cried when reading about it :-( that is my worst nightmare and I can't even imagine what it feels like... I hope you and DH are doing ok! I'm glad you're staying with the thread though and can't wait to keep learning more from you! I'm a nanny so I know like everything there is to know about babies and children, but reading through a lot of your posts, realized that despite my nearly constant researching as of lately, I don't know enough about pregnancy! Thanks for letting me know about the Doppler! Everyone I've spoke with about it had told me to not get one for various reasons and I've been waiting for a response like yours for awhile now. I think I will get one when I'm at 16 weeks then. 

I'm sorry a lot of you guys had poor reactions from family members! When I told my mom, she was like "Michele..." And I'm like "what? We're really happy!" And she's like "you are? Well then congratulations." She clearly was not excited. Then she started asking me all the time if we're getting married which is so annoying! We'll have been together over 2 years when baby gets here and I'm 27 and he is 36 lol. We plan on spending the rest of our lives together and he is it for me and that is enough for now. Baby is priority and we don't have money to throw at a wedding right now either. We will get married eventually but not right now... 

I have been sooo frickin emotional. I drive myself crazy. I keep getting so angry or feeling so upset and then I'm really mean and crabby and distant towards OH. One second I feel like I hate him and then after I'm mean I feel horrible and wish I could take it back because I love him so much. But I keep feeling so annoyed that he is working so much and I fall asleep so early every night that we barely get to see each other. Sunday is like our day together but this past Saturday he left overnight and then Sunday I stayed overnight at a good friend's who is moving to Oregon this month (so it was probably the last time I will see them before they go :-( ugh). Then on Monday, he didn't get home from work till after 9 and I was sleeping on the couch already. I feel like we never see each other and it seems like I'm the only one who's bothered by it which made me more made and upset. So today we had a text talk and I told him how I felt and asked if we could go on a date this weekend and he said yeah that he wanted that too. Then he said that he's just trying to work as much as possible to support me and baby and that it'll be different later on and we'll get through this. But I can't help still being mad sometimes :-( uggggh! I am just a mess :-/ and I'm feeling nauseous all day. Only got sick once, the day my nausea started, but I feel like I'm going to get sick often. Usually I feel best in the morning and then it gets progressively worse as the day goes on. Or if I don't eat it gets really bad. Blah... 

Sorry, this is really long :-( didn't mean to complain so much. It's just nice to say this all to people who understand...


----------



## Micheleb87

My next appt is Monday, the 13th and they'll try to find he heart rate with Doppler. I've been super anxious to make it to that appt though becaue I've been feeling crampy almost constantly the past few days and it's freaking me out :-( no spotting and nothing painful, but I had cramps from weeks 4-6 and then they went away and now I am 10+4 and they're back but waaay more frequently. They're just more of a crampy feeling than actual cramps though which I'm trying to tell myself is good... My boobs have been hurting less which also makes me paranoid. 

I have a weird symptom that I don't get as often now, but I used to get it every time I got up to pee in the middle of the night (which is anywhere from 2-5 times and ruins a good night sleep lol). It's like when I stand up, my boobs start hurting so bad. Almost like a sharp and burning throbbing pain all over them. It is sooo weird and everyone I've asked about it said they didn't know what I was talking about lol. And it only happens when I get up from bed. Has anyone else had something similar?


----------



## NavyLadybug

The crampy, as long as its isn't unbearable or much worse than usual period cramps for you (if you get them) is most likely your round ligaments stretching, its very common in early pregnancy especially in first time mothers. 

As for the breast pain, everyones boobs hurt differently and in different areas. The larger they are, more often the sharper the pain, especially a tugging like pain.


AFM: DS turned 2 today so we had a small celebration for that


----------



## Micheleb87

Ok, thank you! 

Aww, that's fun! How are you doing? Are you guys doing anything fun for the fourth? I have to make a whole bunch of potato salad tomorrow for my family reunion on Saturday lol. 

I made a ticker on lilypie but can't figure out how to set it as my signature :-/


----------



## Flourish

I'm 10+5 today, can't wait to be 12 weeks! 
If I can find the heart beat with the Doppler we will be announcing at 11 +5 as I'm off to a music festival that weekend and rather than having to lie about why im not drinking we are just going to announce a few days early. 

Navy glad you still celebrated your sons birthday :) 

Michele, I'm right there with you with the constantly getting up to pee in the night.. Feel exhausted in the morning still. Just got up for work and already ready for a nap. Haha.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Michele if you go to your profile, you'll see a little button that says "Customize Profile" and that will take you to a page where the left hand side has all the controls and right there you'll see "Edit Signature". You'll want to use the BBC code type :)

Yeah he had fun, had his own little cake and lots of presents. My 22nd birthday is today but I have to spend it at my OBGYNs getting my last blood level taken.


----------



## AmandaBanana

That sucks about the emotions Michelle. I totally hear yah on them though. I'll randomly get mad or upset and just snap then start crying. It's hard to deal with sometimes. Especially for dh.
I'm glad you and yours got that date worked out thougg. A little communication and time alone goes a long way!

Ts funny, that's how I ended up telling most people too, flourish. Is situations I couldn't drink. A wedding, when I visited back home.
It'll go great!

Navy happy birthday!!! Sorry you have to spend it doing that :( hopefully something else in your day to pick yu back up!
And happy birthday to your son as well :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh and my boobs always hurt most in the morning too!
I think mostly cause I've been sleeping on them all night so when the pressure is off them it causes pain


----------



## Micheleb87

Haha flourish, I am a nanny for 16 month old twin boys and when they take their morning nap at 10, I sleep on the couch from 10-11:30. Their mom is super sweet and tells me to nap too if I'm tired! I have never been this tired in my life. 

Thanks navy lady! I think it worked  happy birthday!! Hope you at least had a good day! 

Amanda, I cried today because OH has a cold sore and I became convinced I'm going to get one too even though I didn't kiss him! I just hate cold sores so much and it's upsetting to think I might get one... :-/ that makes sense about why boobs would hurt more when waking up... Mine have been hurting a lot less though... 

Is anyone doing anything fun this weekend? I have my family reunion tomorrow lol. I really want to see fireworks though...


----------



## AmandaBanana

I cried cause I heard the song 
"You'll be in my heart"
Always loved it and it had a special place in my heart. But I bawled in my car ride home.

I'm in Canada do I had July 1st. We went to the lake for fishing all day (beautiful trails etc ) then saw fireworks! 
I hope you all have a great fourth of July!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm sort of at a stage where I've notice some slight belly growth (not much). And I just feel like I look fat :/
Anytime girls come around I just rub my bbelly so I don't feel judged.

It's so silly


----------



## Flourish

Happy birthday Navy! 

We don't do 4th July celebrations over here, hope you have a good weekend with them though. 

Amanda I am sure you will have a noticeable bump soon. It's awkward when it's in that inbetween-y stage isn't it!


----------



## NavyLadybug

We're going to see fireworks tonight if it doesn't rain :)

Has anyone thought anymore on names? :D


----------



## AmandaBanana

We have ours chosen.
If it's a boy, Avery Paul (middle name up for changing)
And a girl, Sophie. But we haven't decided on a middle name yet. We have a few ideas we like
Sophie ava
Sophie myla 

It's hard to chose that middle name!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I love Paul (It's my brother and fathers name) and we plan on using it on our next little mister.

And I LOVE Sophie, I really really want to use it on a little missy but DH likes his name better LOL


----------



## Micheleb87

That's awesome, Amanda! I love fishing so much. I'm hoping we'll do some of that this weekend... I like watching the investigation discovery channel shows and now those make me cry so I don't watch them as much lol. I hear ya on the belly. Mine is huge but it's just because I was doing this awesome workout at a gym called 9round before I found out I was pregnant. Then I was having some cramping so my doc told me to take it easy. Then my doc said it was fine to go back but I've been feeling so icky that going to do an intense workout is the last thing I want to do! So I just lay around and eat instead :-( I had gained 8 lbs already from the 4 week point to when I had my 8 week. My next appt is in only 9 days and I'm terrified to see the scale then but want to try and at least walk everyday next week and eat less. 

Navy lady, hope it doesn't rain! I am waiting till we find out the gender to start looking at names. It is so hard for me to even name my pets that I am nervous I'll be super indecisive and it'll take forever! Lol


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm not one for family names. But Paul was my grandfather who died too early and meant the world to me. Dh is set on making that the middle name.
What's your hubby's girl choice? ?

I never worked our so at least you had that going for you! I had my first app June 22 and next full physical on July 16th. I wonder if I've gained. Can't tell if I'm eating better or not :p

I find naming pets so hard!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Amanda, my DH name choice is Remilia (his family is Italian, but even in Italy, Remilia is rare name) and its Pron. like Amelia/Emilia but with the soft R sound in front of it. We both agreed on Carole-Eve for the middle though.


----------



## AmandaBanana

That is very unique and pretty,navy!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi ladies!! Happy Canada day & 4th of July weekend! I decided to take a 5 day weekend, spent tons of time at the lake and hanging out with family. 
My appointment on Tuesday didn't go as well as I thought, my doctor doesn't seem concerned about making sure there is even a baby in there, my symptoms are pretty much gone. They cancelled the scan I would have had on Monday saying it was pointless and I might not even see anything... At 10 weeks? So they rescheduled my scan and it's not until July 30th I will be 14 weeks, so another month of wondering if everything is ok. I really wish we could pay for private scans. There is no way we will be able to keep it a secret for another month during the Summer with all the weddings and bbq's we have. He said that because I have not had any bleeding or cramping there is no reason for an earlier scan, he also said that it was way to early to even try and use the Doppler. 

Safe to say I am feeling bummed out and worried.


----------



## NavyLadybug

You would DEFINITELY see something at 10 weeks (they saw my gestational sac when it measured 5+3) and heartbeats are routinely seen at 6-7w, I really suggest a new Dr, He's been ultra awful to you since day one. But on the doppler he is partially correct, at 10 weeks it can be hard for even a professional to find one if the baby is in the back of the uterus. 

I'm mad at him for you, dammit! That's infuriating!


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's a bit devious, but how do ER trips work in your country? Paid for or not? I'd say just go in and say your hurting and your worried, I've done it once in 2012 because I felt something was wrong but my OB at the time wouldn't listen or do anything, so I faked it and went into the ER, and u/s showed that I had lost the baby. Its the only time I've ever done that and it was because my instincts were screaming at me to do something and they were right.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I agree fully with navy. Get a new doctor or go to the er. Someone can do something for you more than your current Dr. 
That's silly.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks ladies! I could go to the ER however from past experience it would be about a 7 hour wait to just see the doctors, I've called many doctors and none of the recommended ones are taking new patients. :( I will however continue my looking on Monday.


----------



## AmandaBanana

7 hour wait is better than July 30th? :p


----------



## NavyLadybug

I agree LOL 7 hours is better than nearly a month haha


----------



## NavyLadybug

Figured I'd update ya'll real quick as well! 

I've started a TTC Journal to help and just keep myself occupied and busy while trying to catch another egg. I feel pretty lucky about this month honestly, I just sorta have a feeling so I hope its right! My body seems to have jumped right back on track and my Dr gave us the green light (I can't remember if I said that here) so we're off again and from the signs I'm getting from CM, OPKs and such, I'm nearing O! I'm of course still going to be you all cheerleader though!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ha ha yes a 7 hour wait is better than a month, finding the time between work and all the summer fun we have going on is the hard part. After talking with a bunch of friends that have been pregnant recently most women who don't do the nuchal screening only get 1 UltraSound and that is at 20 weeks, I will only go in to the ER if I need to, until then I will just wait it out.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Sorry Navy I just saw your post from this morning now! I am so excited your body got back in gear so quickly, I have heard tons of stories of ladies getting their rainbow baby right after a miscarriage!! Please keep us updated :) 

How are everyone's symptoms?? Today the MS and fatigue came back with a vengeance. I am trying hard to eat healthy but no food is appetizing!


----------



## NavyLadybug

The MS is a good sign!! When I look back now, I realize that a lot of my symptoms backs off after the 6th week which wasn't normal for me. 

And thank you, I'm glad to, Fxed for a sticky this month!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hopeful, I'm sure it's all good anyways or they'd want you back sooner. I'd die waiting so you're stronger than me!
My us is tomorrow!!!!

Navy I'm so glad to hear you're trying again. I'm sure this will be your sticky baby. Obviously you're staying In this thread the while time too! Best of luck!! :D ;)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh and as for symptoms I'm just tired all the time. I can't eat big meals or I get super nauseous. Haven't puked yet though!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Good Luck at your US today Amanda!! You are lucky you haven't puked yet although the nausea is almost worst.

The fatigue is literally making me the laziest person in the world - DH has been cooking supper every night and picking up my slack on the cleaning. I am super thankful for him. I also accidentally stayed up until 11 watching Pretty Little Liars and I am totally going to pay for it today. lol.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hoe you get pictures Amanda!! So exciting!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Sometimes I wish I did puke. Then the nausea would be gone and over with. But at the same time I hate puking.

Oh I'm sure I'll get a pic. And if I don't for some crazy reason, I'm taking a picture of the screen. I neeeeeeed it :p


----------



## NavyLadybug

What time is your appt again?


----------



## AmandaBanana

It's at 4. So I still have got a wait left. But I asked for the latest app time so Dh could also be there &#9825;
Worst part is is I have to go to work right after. I was supposed to work at 130 but I got someone to cover me until I get back :p


----------



## AmandaBanana

Well I just randomly felt sick and puked a ton. 
I jinxed myself.


----------



## Hopeful.89

LOL Amanda - Embrace the puking...Sorry it finally happened.

It could be a bit nerves too for your appointment! Can't wait to see Picture!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I agree with Hopeful, it was probably the MS coupled with nerves LOL Hopefully it'll be gone for you soon!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Baby did not enjoy cheese and crackers.
I didn't enjoy it coming back up either :p
I don't think I feel nerves but maybe a little. I'm more excited then anything else :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Excited counts as nerves lol The Adrenalin and the excitement lol


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah I guess so :p
Haha like damn. I thought I was in the clear. 

I think I'm going to take a quick nap before going.
Not looking forward to having to drink 1 lite of wwater and holding it for an hour :p
I'm probably going to run right to the bathroom when the us is done aha


----------



## AmandaBanana

https://i61.tinypic.com/2mxejc6.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/2igbwaa.jpg

https://i62.tinypic.com/ma8bye.jpg

https://i58.tinypic.com/wlpqhj.jpg


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm actually 11 weeks. Due Jan 25th. Heartbeat 170 :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

I figured you might be a week behind due to the BC but still a healthy little babe!!! The 25th was Peanuts EDD. Great heartbeat and great looking US!!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks! I'm so excited. Best experience ever :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh just wait, each new mile stone will be better and better!! :D :D


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I've missed a lot in a week! Been so busy. 

Ultrasound looks great Amanda! I got to hear my bub on the Doppler at the drs office on Monday :) the midwife was having a hard time finding it and was like don't worry, if we can't find it I'll pop you in for a quick ultrasound. Then I was bummed she found it because another peek would have been nice lol funny there are so many of us with the same due date. It'll be neat to see how early or late we go in comparison with each other. 
Navy happy birthday! And good luck this cycle for you!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

That Scan is amazing Amanda!! Ahh I can't wait for mine! 

Congrats LightBright on getting to hear babe on the Doppler!


----------



## AmandaBanana

https://i57.tinypic.com/2nreadx.jpg

Our announcement today!

Also if I count back 11 weeks and 1 day from yesterday (wwhich is what I'm dated as) it would be April 20th. 

Which is exactly the very first time Dh and I had sex off birth control and he finished inside.
Coincidence!?!?!?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wow, LUCKY!! Also, very cute announcement!!!! 

Also, funny thing, Your Bday is in March (My DHs is in March) and your my age, your DH bday is in July (my birth month) but is my brothers age (he was born in '95) and our Peanut had the same EDD LOL It just made me giggle


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thank you!! DH is all like "i have amazing sperm" ahaha

Oh man that is actually really weird! What are the chances!?
I'm March 28th and he's July 21. Please tell me that's not the same ahah.


----------



## NavyLadybug

DH is Mar 24th and DS EDD was July 21st and my brothers bday is Nov 20th XD


----------



## Hopeful.89

Aww Amanda I love your announcement! So Cute!

Navy - those are strange coincidences lol!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks hopeful :D
Aha that is soooo strange.


----------



## Lost7

Lovely announcement Amanda. 
I'm thankful that you didn't have to try to conceive per say, as most of us have to try for months on end, I'd say you were very lucky indeed. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.
My EDD would have been 14th October.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Did you make your next appt Amanda? Doesn't someone else have an appt in the next week or so? I thought someone had one the 10th or 12th?


----------



## AmandaBanana

I am very lucky lost, and I know it.

I have a full physical on July 16th so I guess I'll have another one booked then!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo! That's not far off!


----------



## AmandaBanana

So close. I love it!


----------



## Flourish

Wow I've missed so much again sorry guys! 

Navy I've got everything crossed that you get your rainbow baby this month!!! 

Hopeful I'm sure everything will be okay, it's just a pain having to wait that long :( 

Amanda great scan and love the announcement. 

I've still got sickness going on, I'm almost 12 weeks now so really hoping it goes soon. I was sick yesterday while I was driving home, luckily I wasn't far from home, I have to call DH out to the car with a cloth so that I could wipe some of it up before I stood up :( I was feeling so sorry for myself the rest of the evening. 

I have my '12' week scan next week on the 15th July. I think I'll be just over 12 at that point. Can't wait to see baby again. 

We are going to announce tomorrow evening though as will be 11 weeks 5 days and have a festival this weekend so it's easier than lying about why I'm not drinking :) 

Hope you are all okay.


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is very exciting Flourish! 

As hard as we have tried to keep it a secret we just haven't been able to, we have had big events every weekend. We still have not announced on FB but we will probably do that right after we have a scan. 

Have any of you had any pain when you dtd? Last night for some reason I felt extremely crampy after we DTD and it just didn't feel as good as it normally does. lol sorry TMI.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That whole area is engorged with blood and stretching, Hopeful, so dtd can sometimes be uncomfortable unfortunately


----------



## Hopeful.89

lol crap... maybe I need to do some inverted yoga before DTD or in the morning would probably be less sensitive than the end of the day.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Perhaps a different position? That helped when I was pregnant with DS before DH left.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Flourish thank you!
I hope your sickness goes away soon. That's never fun :(
The 15th is so close!
Funny how most announcements are made cause we can't drink and that's suspicious. Ahaha.

Hopeful, I've definitely read that's normal. Cause orgasm can cause the uterus to contract and whatnot. But since baby is in there, the stretching ligaments can cause some cramps and pain. Some ladies say they just stop being their big o. Or try different positions or yoga like you think!

Sometimes when I raise my right leg I feel some twinges. The baby is more on the left right now. All growing pains I'm sure.


----------



## AmandaBanana

So breaking news.
I blacked out at work this morning and puked all over myself in the process.
I don't remember it though.

Luckily Dh hadn't left for work yet and was able to get off to come help me (I have no one else here but him).
Went to the dr and she said this is what she was warning me about with my low blood pressure.
If it continues to be this bad she'll write me off for work. And suggested in the mean time work less and take it easy. Also to eat lots of salty snacks (which I've done all my life for my BP anyways)

It was very scary. But doppler was used and baby is perfectly fine :D


----------



## Hopeful.89

Amanda!! That is scary, I really hope you are feeling better and can figure out what you have to do to get a handle on your BP. I cannot imagine that is very fun at all.

Yay for hearing baby on the doppler!


----------



## AmandaBanana

She suggested what to eat in the morning for breakfast to hopefully make it easier. There wasn't much else other than that, salty snacks, and sit when I'm feeling it. Which I always do.
So II've just gotta deal and hope it doesn't happen again. 
Working less sounds nice ahah. 

Usual BP is 120/90 right.
Mine is 80/something. 

:( Dh was so great though. It was very touching how mmuch he cares about me and the baby too. Making sure ill be eating in the morning (which i never do. Makes me blah) etc
He even did all the dishes when I was taking a nap.
Cute mmuch!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh yikes!!! I had the opposite problem, both are super scary! Glad baby is ok!!


----------



## Flourish

Sounds scary Amanda. Glad you got to hear baby's heart beat though. 

We announced last night.. Used a video of of goddaughter saying that I have a baby in my tummy, posted it on Facebook #childrencantkeepsecrets, I think because it's quite subtle a few people may have missed it.. Both DH and I ended up getting loads of calls asking if we were pregnant &#128514; I was nervous about telling people but glad it's out there now. 

Off to a music festival today, hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Awe that's adorable way to do it!!

It's nice to finally be out with it :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

I've been having some cramps
Growing pains I'm sure.
And my god my boobs are still soooo sore. It's crazy.

Back to work tomorrow. Let's see how that goes! How are you ladies?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Exhausted on our ends, there have been several deaths in the family this week, which why I've been fairly quiet.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh navy I'm sorry for your losses &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Flourish

Sorry for your losses navy xx


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh Navy, I am so sorry for your losses. <3


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am also having some cramping, it hurts a lot when I cough lately. I am hoping it is just my uterus expanding! 

I read today that baby will double in size this week!! Very Exciting.

We told a bunch more family and friends at a BBQ we went to last night - actually one of my aunts let it slip and then news travelled but it worked out better that way. lol

I can't wait until my scan on the 31st! I wish it was here already. Less than 3 weeks away!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, Hopeful, it's most likely your round ligament, especially since baby is doubling in size this week! Haha I had that from 5w to the time DS was born haha was not fun haha


----------



## Hopeful.89

There is definitely some growing going on, DH says that he is starting to see a bump, I thought I was just bloated still but it is very hard very low. We are the only ones that notice it at this point but excited for it to keep growing! DH and I switched sides of the bed last night so I can be closer to the door to go pee lol. I had a hard time falling asleep, then when my alarm went off I had absolutely no ambition to get out of bed. I really wish I could work a nap time into my work schedule! ha ha


----------



## AmandaBanana

Ooo yay a bump! I can't wait for the scan either!

Ahah switching sides is a good idea. We tried it briefly but it felt wayyy too weird and Dh hated it. He "needs to be the one closer to the door incase something happens".
Okay with me!

Today I'm going to talk to my boss about working less.
Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Good Luck with your boss! Your's and baby's health has to come first though! 

Yes! We are the same way so it is very strange for me to be sleeping closest to the door! DH will be gone for 3 months at the end of August so I need to get used to sleeping close to the door and needing to protect myself lol (We have never had issues and live in a great little town, but you never know). I told him I need to get a dog to keep me company when he is gone... chances are he will just come home one day and bam there will be a dog.


----------



## AmandaBanana

My boss had already worked it out when I got there. These next 2 weeks will be full cause its hard to switch. But I got Wednesday off. And then starting new schedule down to 3 full shifts or 4 short shifts a week.
So thankful. Hopefully that allows me down time. Plus with school starting that's what it'd be anyways. 

Ahahah hopeful. Just get a dog. That's great. Why is Dh gone for 3 months :O


----------



## Micheleb87

Ahh, it has been a crazy week... Hope I am still welcome here! 

I'm so sorry about the losses in your family, navy lady! :-( so excited for you to try for that rainbow baby though and really hoping everything goes in your favor! 

Omg, love your announcement, Amanda. So cute! I've pretty much told everyone who matters by now so it's almost too late for me to think of a cute fb announcement lol.

Had my 12 week appt tonight and it was amazing!!! They brought the us machine in in case they couldn't pick up hb on doppler but my dr ended up picking it up within a couple minutes. It was at 154. As amazing as it was, I told my doctor I was disappointed because I wanted to see on the us again and she was like "oh, well we can still take a look!" And we did! We saw the little guy (or girl, but hoping guy haha) and he was just swimming around looking happy as can be! It was so cool. It actually looked like a baby this time! I love my doctor. She is just the best... Always running late, but it's because she spends extra time with all her patients. 

hopeful, you need a new doctor! I wish I could share mine with you! Yours is a piece of crap! 

How is everyone feeling this week?


----------



## Micheleb87

And glad your boss is working with you Amanda! 

Also, I get cramps almost always after DTD. But since I've been pregnant, I have been in the mood so much more often haha. Sorry if that's tmi! 

Here are pics from my scan tonight 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Micheleb87

Ok I'm really annoyed because it's not letting me post my other pics! And my wifi is being real crappy right now :-( I'll try again later I guess... :-/


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh course you're always welcome!
Sounds like a great Dr you have there.
Mine was late too the one time I saw her for the same reason. So I can't be mad!so good of her to take her time with people!

I've been much more into dtd too :) although we were very regular before.
During making out, Dh always mentions how he put a baby in me so I think that's a turn on for him.
Good with me!

Love the scan!! Keep trying for the other pics when you can!
I feel like my yummy is filling out a little. I'll post comparison pics when I have time. It's 1230am right now so I should be going to bed!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Amanda- I am so glad that your boss had it worked out - makes it seem like they are very caring toward you and value you as an employee! DH is gone for school - he is an apprentice Heavy Duty Mechanic - luckily he is only a 2.5 hour drive away, but we haven't slept a part for more than a night in over 4 years! lol so it will take some getting used to!

Always Welcome Michele - Great pic!! Yeah, I am not overly impressed with my doctor but in the city I live in it hard to find a good one, let alone a good one that we can understand.


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks guys! 

Haha Amanda, we were very regular before too but now it's like I'm always in the mood. I feel like I turned into a guy hahaha. I wonder if that'll continue throughout the pregnancy or if it'll be different once I'm huge? My belly is bigger but only because I've been eating more :-( I gained 14 lbs since finding out I was pregnant. But I've been feeling a little better so I should be starting back up at the gym again soon! I wanna have a tight belly so I can see a baby bump instead of a beer looking gut lmao. I swear I can feel my uterus now though when I lay on my back and push in above my pelvic bone. 

Hopeful, that will be hard to be away from DH for so long! At least he'll be back in time to help you when you're real big and are super tired! My exhaustion is getting better finally, thank god! I still have a hard time staying up past 9 but I've been ok during the day most days. Do you have those 3d ultrasound places anywhere near you? They aren't super expensive! I'm going to go to one in 2 weeks for the gender reveal and it's only $79! Which I guess isn't cheap and I feek weird about spending money on things that aren't necessary since I've been pregnant, but I love seeing the baby and I'm dying to find out what it is!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am so jealous of your ladies Drive! Before I got pregnant my sex drive was so much higher than DH's I wanted it all the time, now I am too exhausted in the evenings to even think about it.

I believe there is one where DH goes to school so I will see if I can get in there, unfortunately all of our Ultra sound places are controlled provincially and you still need a referral from your doctor. So your doctor must be willing to send you.


----------



## Micheleb87

I think I can only post one at a time for whatever reason...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh man, that's so weird that you need a doctor's referral to go to one :-/ 

And usually we DTD in the morning before we get up or in the middle of the night. By the time I go to bed I am ready to pass out. Or have been ready for awhile. Haha. Hopefully you start getting more energy soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Micheleb87

And this is my last one. As long as I didn't post 2 of the same... Lol. But I got 4 total.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AmandaBanana

Awe thanks hopeful. It does make me feel quite valued there.

I'm in bc and I'm pretty sure I found a place that you don't need a referral for. I'll try to find the name again, maybe they have then elsewhere too.
I understand the not sleeping apart thing. It sucks. Dh was deployed for a month and it was the worst.
He was supposed to go for 9 months but was able not to go. So we decided to start our family now cause he wasn't going. Even tonight, he's on duty so stays on ship over night. Sucks!

And my washing machine is all messed up. Won't drain. So I drained it manually but hopefully my landlord can fix it. I think there might be a coin in the hose. Who knows. It's a headache.


----------



## AmandaBanana

https://i58.tinypic.com/2hxvlaa.jpg

Comparison. Left pic was yesterday at 12 weeks. Right pic is 8 weeks.
I feel like I just look fatter. But the bottom of my tummy is filling out a bit more. Beginnings of my bump I hope? :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awww, such a cute little bump!!


I'm feeling a bit down :( If this cycle doesn't have a sticky then we may only get one more cycle to try until Jan. The Navy is sending DH away for nearly 5 months :cry:


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks navy!

And I'm sorry hes being sent away :( it's rough. But you've got us here and a support system in your life I'm sure.
I hope this is your sticky month for you!! &#9825;


----------



## Hopeful.89

Love the Bump Amanda!!

Oh Navy I really hope you get your sticky bean!! I can't imagine my DH being gone that long, you are one strong woman!! Are you going to wait the 9 days to test (according to your ticker)??


----------



## Hopeful.89

Great scans Michele!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks hopeful! You can't see in the pics but during the US we could see baby's fingers! It was awesome. I hope you can see your baby really soon! 

Omg Amanda, definitely a bump! I wish I had taken a before pic but I haven't taken any pics of my belly yet because I just feel fat and self conscious so I wanted to wait till there was a noticeable baby bump before I took any pics. 

Navy, that sucks about your DH being gone for so long. I'm really hoping for you this will be your month! Just try and stay positive until you have reason not to! Also, love your new pic. Your kid is so frickin cute!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Amanda, Hopeful and Michele. 

Hopeful, I'm starting Testing on Sat hahaha I'll be 8DPO 

Michele, thank you, he's his daddies clone haha


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks Michelle! I just feel fat too.
Although our bodies are amazing and we should love them for what they are :)

Can't wait for your tests navy!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Idk if you can see in my us pics but in one you can see the umbilical cord. The other the heart, brain and the ovaries/testicles. Whatever they will become.
They are still quite up there so I'm hoping girl! Aha


----------



## Micheleb87

Yay, navy! I'm excited for your testing to begin! I'll have to make sure I come back regularly to stay updated! Can't wait for your BFP! And I remember that pic you posted of Magnus and your DH and he was like his mini twin! How cute! I hope our kiddo gets the best of both our features  

Amanda, totally noticed umbilical cord first time around but had to find your pics again to check out the other details I had missed. How cool! Your pics seem much better quality than mine. I love seeing the heart beating away on the screen. It makes my heart want to explode with happiness and wonder. 

I'm gonna take a pic of my fat belly real quick and then I'll post an older one from a week or two before BFP (I'll be able to check date when I find the pic). I took it to text my mom and show her the progress I had made at the gym since I'd started working out a month or so before. So from that pic to now, I've gained 14 lbs. I put my gym membership on hold because I was feeling so icky but the hold ends on the 18th and I'm super excited to get back and tighten up this tummy so I can have a real baby bump and not just a good baby! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Micheleb87

Ok, these were taken May 1st so it was only a couple weeks after I had started working out lol so my belly was still pudgier than it was when I stopped working out at 6w3d. But I still look a lot fatter now than I did then. Not sure if you can tell in pic aside from belly lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Micheleb87

And there's one more lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmandaBanana

My gosh Michelle you're not fat at all! You look great and I can see that cute little bump!

Yeah I think my baby was just in a great spot and I had drank so much water it was pushed higher.


----------



## AmandaBanana

You know I'm thinking it over, those are probably just the little kidneys in there.
Testicles or ovaries would be wayyyyyy smaller than that I'm sure.


----------



## Micheleb87

I feel like my tummy looked pregnant when I weighed more and wasn't pregnant several years ago so when I look at it now I feel like it's just fat! But I suppose my memory of how it actually looked when it was only fat could be off by now lol. 

And its probably possible that it could be either! Either way, it's really awesome how much you can see in your pics!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ahh.. All your scans and belly pics are great! I haven't taken any belly pics yet, I keep telling DH every week "oh yeah we should take a picture today" haha I think I will take it at 12 weeks (Friday - Woop Woop!), then 20 weeks and then a few more after that. 
I still haven't gained any weight but I definitely am noticing a bump, especially when I lay down on my back. 

17 days until I get to see the little bean!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg hopeful, your US will be at 14w1d so they might be able to tell gender too right away if baby is in good position! Super exciting!!! You were planning on finding out if you're team blue or pink right?? Either way, only 2 weeks from Saturday! Every time I'm 2 weeks away from an appt I feel like the time will pass quicker than when I was 4 weeks away lol. I'm totally going to the 4d US place in a couple weeks to find out what my behbeh is!


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is so exciting Michele! A 4D US would be awesome!

DH and I can't decide if we want to know. We are thinking of finding out but not telling anyone what it is! I suck at keeping secrets like that though! and I really want to know but he doesn't.


----------



## Micheleb87

Anyone who can either not find out till birth or can keep it a secret till then has an insane amount of patience and self control. I am just dying to know! Why doesn't he want to know? Just so it can be a bigger surprise on baby's birthday? I don't get how anyone can not want to know asap


----------



## AmandaBanana

We want to know asap! We will tell people. But we're not sharing the name!
There's a 4d ultrasound place here that can tell you the gender for 80$.
I'm sooooo tempted. I want to know so bad!


----------



## Micheleb87

Amanda, do they say they can tell from 14+ weeks also? That's so exciting that you're so close to being able to find out  You should totally do it! the place I'm going to charges $79 lol. Will be so worth it!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I agree I don't think I could wait, but it will come down to how we feel on the day ha. as we will probably only have 2 ultrasounds total (unless there are complications).

He wants it to be a surprise, everyone from our town says that being surprised when you give birth is so worth it... I however am a tad bit of a control freak and would like to have everything ready for when baby arrives... ahh so many decisions.


----------



## AmandaBanana

The website didn't specify from when they could tell. I guess when I look into it they'd tell me. 

Hopeful, I'm the same. I like to plan and control things so we both want to know!


----------



## Flourish

Loving all the bump photos! 

We had our scan today. It was so crazy to see how different baby looks... It looks like a real baby now and not just a blob on the screen!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful.89

Great Scan Flourish!!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Yeah, planning is sooo important to me also! Like I want to be able to pick a single name, not 2 of them. And I don't want gender neutral clothes either! But in theory, waiting to find out would be a cool surprise if planning disn't matter. 

Omg flourish! Awesome pic! How far along are you now??


----------



## AmandaBanana

Great scan flourish!!


----------



## Flourish

I want to be able to plan as well so will be finding out. Got my 20 week scan booked for 8th September so should find out then. 

I'm 12 + 3, tried to do a signature thing today but it didn't work. Will try again tomorrow as off to bed soon.


----------



## NavyLadybug

All the scans are so exciting!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I need to change my signature ticker too.
I'm 12 +22
But I need to go on my pc to change it and I'm much too lazy for that. :p


----------



## Micheleb87

Flourish, you are only a day ahead of me. So your EDD is probably the 24th then?

Amanda, you're 12+2? Do we have the same EDD? I'm the 25th!


----------



## Micheleb87

And I don't like that this website turns all my pics sideways lol. It's so weird and I have no idea how to change it.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm Jan 25th too!!

And I just got a letter. I have my next ultrasound for Aug 31st! Gender scan! Wooooo I'm so excited! !!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Awesome!! And that is great news! That's not that far away at all! I'm nervous they might get it wrong at the 3d/4d place if I go as early as 14 weeks so I might wait till my next appt on August 10th to see if my doctor will give me another ultrasound and maybe we could see then? Omg so exciting!


----------



## Flourish

Yep the 24th! We are all so close to each other which is awsome.


----------



## Hopeful.89

lol after some thought I really don't think I will be able to wait to find out!! ha ha! Although I think we will try and keep it a secret!


----------



## Micheleb87

It is awesome! 

Hopeful, will you tell us at least??! 

How old is everyone here? I can't remember! I will be 28 when baby comes (my bday is November 9th). Am I the oldest? I feel old... Haha. I always wanted to have children in my late teens/early 20's when I was a kid.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm 22 over here.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh yes I will for sure tell you all! 

I am 26 and will be when I deliver (27 in April) - I always wanted to be done having kids by 27, but then it took us forever to get pregnant so that went out the window, so now I want to be done by 30 at the latest.


----------



## Flourish

I'm 26 but will be 27 by the time baby is here. Birthday is in December.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm 22. Birthday in march.

My app went well today. They said my vagina looks fine and my blood work came back all normal!


----------



## Flourish

Glad your appointment went well today Amanda.


----------



## Micheleb87

I am the oldest haha. OH is 36 and will be 37 January 9th :-O 

30 is still a pretty young age to be done having kids, hopeful! Not bad at all! A lot of people are having them even in their 40's these days (which seems so old). I think I only want 2 and I want to have the second one within a couple years so they are close in age. So I'll hopefully be done by 30 as well. It's weird because I felt like I had an older mom but my mom was 2 years younger than I am now when she had me, haha. 

Good to hear your appt went well and everything looks good, Amanda!

How are everyone's symptoms? Navy, are you having any yet? When did you say you planned on starting testing again?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Idk really, Michele, my body is always weird so I can never tell if something is a pregnancy, PMS or "normal" symptom LOL

I tested today, :bfn: which isn't surprising since I'm only 7DPO LOL but I start testing with ultra sensitive tests tomorrow at 8DPO


----------



## Hopeful.89

My mom was 21 when she started and 26 when she finished having kids (she had 4 pregnancies, 3 babies) 

I love the idea of growing up with my kids and when they are time for university, etc. DH and I should still be in good health to travel and follow them around. I love that my parents are youngish grandparents and get to experience so much of their children's & grand children's lives! I have always wanted children very young, once I graduated high school I was like ok, if I get pregnant anytime now I am ok with that. Of course DH and I are in a much better place now than we would have been back then. 

There are so many January Baby Announcements starting on my Facebook Newsfeed! I can't wait to "officially announce" Has everyone on here announced already?


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am excited for your testing this cycle Navy!! Sending sticky Baby Dust your way!


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh man navy, I'm hoping so bad for you! Can't wait for you to test! Fingers and toes crossed!

And I'm the same way with symptoms lol. There were so many times I swore I was pregnant and had every symptom when it turned out to be nothing. When it actually happened, there were only a few symptoms and all ones I'd experienced in the past before bfn's.

Yeah hopeful, i wanted to be a young mom too... And a young grandma. It kind of makes me depressed now that I'm all hormonal to think of how much older OH is. So I try not to think about it! Like he may have lived half his life already! It's so crazy to think about... I still feel so young like how the heck have I already lived a third of my life??! It feels like I was a teen such a short time ago yet I've been an adult for almost ten years... Ugh.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm alternating between feeling great about my chances and already feeling out. it's a rollercoaster

I always wanted children but it want until I was 18 and out of my guardians house until I realized I wanted them ASAP. My nana and mother actually admitted that they were surprised I didn't end up like my mother and cousins and end up pregnant between 14 and 16 and I was just like, "Thanks.....that's a real vote of confidence....."


----------



## Hopeful.89

Aww Michele there is still so much life to live for both of you!!

Lol, Navy that is interesting that they told you that but you seem to have found your path just fine! FX for a BFP for you!


----------



## Micheleb87

Today is a great day for a BFP! Sending good vibes and babydust your way, navy! And families say stupid stuff sometimes... With the way I was raised (in a super religious homeschooled family), I am proud of who I grew up to be and how I turned out. Even though I think my family is not really all that proud. My sisters are super excited about the baby but my mom really doesn't seem like she is. She asks me if we're getting married more often than she asks about baby or the pregnancy. She did call me after my last appt to ask how it went though, which was nice. So maybe she's coming around... 

And I just really dislike how time seems to go so much faster the older I get. It makes me feel like it'll all be over so quickly. I'm going to cherish each and every single day I get with baby. Hopefully having a kid and not working for a few years will really slow things down for a bit.


----------



## NavyLadybug

:bfn: today but it's still early so there's still time! I may not have even implanted yet!

Michele, no no, it's the opposite, it'll go faster!!! It seems like just yesterday my son was coming home from the hospital but he just turned two!


----------



## Micheleb87

Yeah, it's still really early. You might not get a BFP for a couple days still!

Omg, don't say that :-( I want to slow down time damnit!

And holy cow, I can finally feel my uterus above my pelvic bone when I'm standing up. Before when I'd lie on my back I thought I could feel it but wasn't 100% sure but I hadnt checked it in a few days and just now I felt and wow! There it is! Exciting!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I don't know what my uterus feels like or if it's just me clenching my abs when I push?

So I'm pissed at mil.
She was all hugs and love when we visited and asked me to keep her updated and tell her before posting anything cause she likes that better.
Understandable. No problem.

So I sent her the pics of the ultrasound the other day on fb inbox.
She texts Dh a bit later and tells him thanks for the pics etc.
Didn't say a word to me. Not even a thank you.
I'm so so mad with her. How rude!definitely not sending anything her way again and Idc if she gets pissy.


----------



## Flourish

Hi ladies I need some advice... I went to a festival yesterday and had to come back early today as I was up all night being sick. Haven't been able to keep anything down, not even water... What can I do? I feel exhausted... :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

If you're to the point that you cannot keep anything down, lay on your right (NOT your left) and try crackers, toast or chips/crisps and ginger ale and if still nothing contact your Dr. You must not get dehydrated


----------



## Flourish

Managed to keep about 200mls of water down in the end and went to bed. Have kept water down again this morning so going to try food as well now... Haven't eaten for almost 48 hours so fingers crossed... 

Thanks for your advice Navy x


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh no, flourish! There are anti-nausea meds the dr can give you also when you're unable to keep anything down. My doc told me the main one people used to take during pregnancy is now under attack by lawyers and people who claim it caused birth defects from using during pregnancy (can't remember the name but think it starts with an f maybe?) but unisom is good for anti nausea and there is another one the doctor can prescribe. So that is always an option if you are unable to eat or drink for a prolonged period. Glad you're feeling a little better though! 

Amanda, wow, how rude of her! That is so weird... I hate OH's best friend, who happens to be our landlord and live underneath us so I see him all the time. When OH told him I was pregnant, his response was first, "you're not keeping it right?" And then, "you're an idiot." I was so mad at OH for telling me he said that. And now I get so angry every time they hang out because I dislike him so so much. What a prick! Some people are just shitty people.

Navy, good luck on testing today!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's so rude of him, Michele! I'd have hit him..... Sadly, thats basically how my MIL is, she calls my son an abomination. 

Took a FRER today, I could swear I see the faintest of faint lines starting on it but I'd pretty damned sure I just have MAJOR line eye cause DH can't see anything on it :haha:


----------



## AmandaBanana

Wow. Id have gone and hit him too!!
One of Dhs friends wasn't excited for us either. Dh told him off and they don't really hang out much caused it made him that mad.
And nnavy that's a terrible thing for her to say about your son :(

Post a picture!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

No need for a pic, I deconstructed the test and I see where the dye is supposed to be (there are indents in the test for it) and there's absolutely no color at all so a :bfn:


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm sure the bfp is coming any day now!!
And flourish I'm glad you're slowly feeling better!


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh wow, navy! She sounds like a total bitch! That is just so cruel. I wish I could hit that guy. Every time I see him I feel so mad. And OH stands up for him. Like "he can't help that he thinks that way. That's just how he is." Or "he didn't mean it in a bad way." Like wtf? How can you mean something like that in a good way??! I don't know if it's just my hormones or what but I have been angry a lot lately. I feel like I'm getting depressed and it sucks. I'm really happy about baby but some days I am super over critical of my relationship and wonder if it's really as good as I thought it was before I got pregnant. Now I have too many emotional days to know how i feel about things sometimes. 

You will get that BFP tomorrow or the next day or the next day!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Definitely the hormones Michele! I've been there but it gets better and easier to deal with!
But the friend thing is totally rational!


----------



## Micheleb87

I hope so :-/ we've been getting in a lot of stupid little fights lately and I freak out and start crying and yelling like instantly when if I would stay calm it wouldn't even be an issue and we'd move on to something else. But it's like I get upset instantly and have the hardest time in the world calming myself down. And things seem like a huge deal in the moment but several hours later when I think back I usually see I overreacted. It's just like so hard to stay calm :-(


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yep. I hear yah.
I told Dh how I react and when it's most likely hormones. To take me seriously, but not heavily unless I still say it's a problem later on once I've finally calmed.
That's helped us


----------



## Hopeful.89

I hope everyone had a good weekend!

Flourish I really hope you feel better soon, it was the worst when I could hardly eat anything and the nausea took a toll on me. Crackers, ice cold water & sleep worked best for me!

Amanda & Michele - I can't believe that some people talk like that, especially during pregnancy. Are you staying in that home when baby comes Michele? Amanda I am sorry your MIL didn't thank you for the photo's she really should have said something.

Navy - I would probably hit my Mom/MIL if she called my child that! Sorry for the BFN's I hope your BFP is still to come this cycle!

We had a pretty low key weekend, went out for my cousin's 30th birthday on Saturday night and I had half a lobster and steak (unfortunately I attempted it cooked at Medium Well...It is just not the same) I have felt so good after indulging in that meal as I was craving Lobster and King Crab Legs for weeks! Sunday I made a jalapeno bacon popper baked dip for DH and I, but I ate the whole thing!!!! It was so good! This week I am going to incorporate way for salad into my meals now that I finally feel like eating again.


----------



## Micheleb87

If I saw something like "I'm feeling crazy right now and I can't help it!" It does help. Then we both kind of laugh it off. But sometimes I'm just not in the mood to laugh anything off and don't feel like I'm being crazy or irrational and I want to be stubborn instead. Ugh. It's like ultra pms X100!

Hopeful, we want to move soonish but it most likely won't be for another year or so :-/ our place is sooo tiny too. It's like a mother-in-law suite attached to the top of Jim's (the crappy landlord/OH's best friend since childhood) house. Right now Jim is looking for another house and if he buys one and moves, we will most likely rent his whole house and the part he lives in is really decent sized, even for 3 or 4 people. I would actually love that because it would mean Jim wouldn't be around anymore and I wouldn't have to see him as much and OH wouldn't spend as much time with him. 

Omg that bacon stuff sounds delish. We love everything bacon in our house haha. We have blt's like once a month lately. I keep wanting to go out for steak and then I remember I can't eat a delicious medium rare one and a well done steak doesn't exactly sound delicious to me... That will be the first meal I want after I pop baby out haha. This whole pregnancy I have craved orange juice and mango orange juice and pretty much anything flavored orange, mango, or both together. Haha. I drink 1/2-1 jug of simply orange every day.


----------



## Micheleb87

Navy, hope testing went better today!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I hope that he does end up finding another place and you can rent the living area he is in now! I also eat my steak medium rare so it is just not the same. 

I wish I wanted Orange Juice, sometimes I feel like I want it but then I remember the acidity doesn't agree with my stomach. I try and only drink it at home, not at work lol.

If I could eat bacon everyday I would!! I always end up making too much bacon on the weekends and add it to my nachos, or make a dip, or make a shrimp alfredo with bacon. Lol. I wish it was healthier!


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks, I hope so too! 

Steak is just not even the same thing when it's well done :-( and oj gives me killer heartburn but almost everything I eat or drink does so tums have become a regular part of my diet. I bought a giant bottle several weeks ago and am already over half done with it! 

I always wished I could like seafood because it looks so pretty and like it should be delicious but the smell has always been too much for me and I can't handle that fishy taste :-/ OH really wants me to try lobster and thinks I might like it but I'm scared! 

I wish bacon was more healthy too... It is just too frickin delish. I started cutting the 1 lb packages in half and cooking them for 2 separate meals because otherwise we would end up eating a pound between the two of us in one sitting. Haha. I love making loaded mashed potatoes with bacon too. Yummmm...


----------



## Micheleb87

Can't remember if I said this yet or not (I don't think so as I only set the appt this past Friday) but I have an appt at my first peekaboo for a gender reveal on Sunday. The earliest they'll take you is 14 week. According to my lmp I will be 13+6 on Sunday, but at my dating scan I was one day ahead of that  so I kind of lied when setting the appt about my due date because I figure baby is really a day ahead and it should be fine and I want to know as soon as possible. Lol! I am so excited and hope the week passes quickly.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Even if they do sa they do have an idea of the gender, I wouldn't be buying things until it was confirmed at 18+. I had a friend pregnant with fraternal twins and they told her at 15 weeks via 4D that she was having two boys and they never rechecked, she gave birth to twin girls, they weren't wrong just once, but twice. 

When I was pregnant with DS I had an ultrasound done at 16+5 weeks and the Dr said he was a boy while the sonographer said girl and when they rechecked at 21+1, sure enough the sonogrpaher was wrong

Any earlier than 18w is very iffy as they can show signs of either gender as their body begins to settle into the gender that was determined at conception. Combine that with the chance that a sonographer may not be very experienced and you can quite the oopsie haha

Not to make you sad or anything, just to let you known that at this early, unless they do a special DNA/Blood test, it's very likely to be incorrect.


----------



## Micheleb87

Darnit, that is a bit disheartening but good to know... I think I will still go anyways because they do a long ultrasound and I was so excited about seeing baby again. I feel like it's an addiction! I wish I could buy my own us machine and knew how to do them to myself lol!


----------



## OliviaS80

Hope I'm not too late to join you all in here?

I'm due early February with my first, around the 7th but will know exact date when I have my 12 week scan next week.

Olivia


----------



## NavyLadybug

OliviaS80 said:


> Hope I'm not too late to join you all in here?
> 
> I'm due early February with my first, around the 7th but will know exact date when I have my 12 week scan next week.
> 
> Olivia

Hello, Olivia!! Of course you can join! Welcome! How has it been for you so far? Team Pink, Blue or Yellow?


----------



## OliviaS80

NavyLadybug said:


> OliviaS80 said:
> 
> 
> Hope I'm not too late to join you all in here?
> 
> I'm due early February with my first, around the 7th but will know exact date when I have my 12 week scan next week.
> 
> Olivia
> 
> Hello, Olivia!! Of course you can join! Welcome! How has it been for you so far? Team Pink, Blue or Yellow?Click to expand...

Husband and I are still getting our heads round to the idea we are expecting, but it's going OK so far. I just feel a bit tired and sick. 

Still deciding if we want to find out if its a boy/girl. If we do, then will wait until our 20 week scan.


----------



## NavyLadybug

OliviaS80 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OliviaS80 said:
> 
> 
> Hope I'm not too late to join you all in here?
> 
> I'm due early February with my first, around the 7th but will know exact date when I have my 12 week scan next week.
> 
> Olivia
> 
> Hello, Olivia!! Of course you can join! Welcome! How has it been for you so far? Team Pink, Blue or Yellow?Click to expand...
> 
> Husband and I are still getting our heads round to the idea we are expecting, but it's going OK so far. I just feel a bit tired and sick.
> 
> Still deciding if we want to find out if its a boy/girl. If we do, then will wait until our 20 week scan.Click to expand...

Were you not TTC? If that's personal, no need to answer :) 

I'll put you down as green for undecided :D 

We have some WONDERFUL ladies here in this thread so we are all willing to listen should you ever need to talk, vent, have questions, etc etc


----------



## Micheleb87

Welcome Olivia! Everyone here is really great  hopefully your tired and sickness will start wearing off soon! I went from feeling icky all day every day to having more good days than bad. My nausea comes and goes now but never lasts all day anymore! I've also started feeling less tired recently. I'm due Jan 25th so a little ahead of you.


----------



## Micheleb87

Navy, have you tested yet today??


----------



## NavyLadybug

Micheleb87 said:


> Navy, have you tested yet today??

Yeah I have, :bfn: :cry::wacko:

Basically waiting on :witch: :coffee:


----------



## Micheleb87

Awww, nooo! :-( I'm really sorry hun! Is there a chance it might just not be showing up yet? And you still have one more month to try before DH leaves for awhile right? Next month better be better for you!! I'm so sad for you :-(


----------



## NavyLadybug

AF is due Fri, so there's still two days but I just don't feel it. I've always just sorta known that the test would be + with my others and don't feel that way. And we may have one more cycle to try, it's up in the air.


----------



## Micheleb87

Boooo! Super uncool. I really hope you get one more cycle. How long will DH be gone for?


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Olivia!

Michele - Hopefully they will be able to give you a clear answer at this US but like Navy said I would wait until 18+ to be sure! My one friend was confirmed having a boy at 9 weeks at her first US - Her boys are all very well endowed right from conception, lol the US Tech was able to Identify Male before 12 weeks on all 3 of her boys.

Navy I hope you are still not out yet and get your BFP, if not I really hope you can go another cycle before DH leaves.

I have been getting weekly migraines that last at least 2 days. The only thing that has helped them has been caffeine, so I have been having a mocha on the days that it is really bad, for the first I try laying in a dark room, drinking a ton of water, getting adjusted at the Chiropractor, taking Tylenol, absolutely nothing touches them except coffee. I feel bad but I guess if I am only having one cup of coffee a week it is not too bad. And of course they happen during the week while I am at work.

On a happier note 10 days until my US!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Michele, he'll be gone until early 2016


----------



## AmandaBanana

Wow a lot has gone on!
I love my steak well ll Done. Any pink in there and it's gross to me. So I'm safe :)

Welcome Olivia! 

I've had a migrane. This is my 3rd full day with one. Nothing gets rid of it and I'm too paranoid to take Tylenol. 
Dying here :(

But I'm great other than that.

Can't wait for both your us!

And Navy you'll get it soon hun!! :D


----------



## Hopeful.89

I have found that only caffeine helps my migraines, I went to doctor yesterday and he wants to try anti-nausea (Diclectin) meds to try and counter-act the migraines. I am not sure how that will work but I am willing to try. It is hard to keep my eyes open at work and while driving with these migraines. :( Super Thankful for the pregnancy, not so much about the migraines lol!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Awe hopeful I hope that works for you!
I feel your pain &#9825;
I think mine is starting to ease off finally. 

So another stupid story about my mil.
Dh got a call from his fam yesterday cause it was his birthday. He was telling his sister I made him a cheesecake for his birthday. And its the best he's ever had.
She goes "that's really rude and hurtful to mom"
Excuse me!? It's food. Calm yourself and stop trying to be the "only woman" in his life. I'm starting to really dislike them. :( they are hurting my feelings and being so dumb about everything.


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone today? 

Anyone given anymore thoughts to names? Nursery themes? Bought anything yet? 
I know some of you have done all of these things :haha:


AFM: :bfn: today at 13DPO, so fairly sure I'm out and just playing the waiting game. :coffee:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Sorry about your MIL Amanda.

I bought a few cute little onesies the other day, and the stroller I want is on sale this week but without having an ultra sound I am not buying anything. I told DH that he has to paint the baby room before he leaves for school and he only has 5 weeks left until he leaves.

I have a feeling when he is in school is when my shopping will really kick off. I would like to try and hold off until at least 20 weeks to really start buying.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm doing great!
We have our names as I've mentioned

Sophie ava
Or
Avery Paul (muddle name is still up in the air)
Haven't bought anything. Waiting for any gifts. Although I want to buy everything! 
And nursery theme is still nautical :)


----------



## Flourish

Wow I've missed so much again... 

Amanda sorry to hear about your MIL :( 

Hopeful how long is your DH away at school for? 

Olivia great to have you with us. 

Navy I have everything crossed for you!! 

I went to the DRs and got some anti-sickness tablets in the end.. Still feeling sick but not actually been sick for a few days now... Phew! 
I had my consultants appointment yesterday as well and was told I will get extra scans, every 4 weeks once I get to 28 weeks as I get a lot of migraines so they want to monitor baby closely. 

I hope you are all doing okay.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Flourish - It will be nice to get to check on babe every 4 weeks! 

He is gone for 3 months to school, technically he will be gone 5 nights of the week and home 2. (Home most weekends)

What did they give you for sickness, Diclectin?


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh well I already have my crib and tons of clothes/ toys. But nothing new since then.

Awe fluroish I hope you're feeling better and it'd he nice to check in that often!


----------



## Flourish

They prescribed prochloperazine. 

I haven't bought anything yet.. I'm still a bit nervous about it just yet. I think once we've moved into our new house we will start looking at things then... Or once we've found out if it's a girl or boy... Well really I can't decide so just whenever lol!


----------



## OliviaS80

Sorry I've not been on for a few days, as just been resting as much as possible due to tiredness, but getting a bit more energy back now.

Navy: I've got everything crossed for you as well!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So there's evidence to suggest that I O'd on CD21 instead of CD15 (putting me at 8DPO) but it's not definite, no sign of AF this morning (I ALWAYS see her in the morning) so maybe there's hope?


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is good news Navy!!! 

Flourish, I hope that you start to feel better soon with those meds!

Welcome Back Olivia!


----------



## AmandaBanana

There's so much hope!!! :D


----------



## Flourish

Oooh that's good news Navy... Still time to get your bfp!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I have to Rant...

My all time favourite restaurant in the city closest to us (where all of our appointments, etc. will be plus the city I work in) is closing for 20 Months due to the mall it is located in getting major renovations! I am so disappointed that in my one year of maternity leave I won't be able to stop and grab lunch at this place when I am in the city for appointments. I have been going to this restaurant since I was 2!! Ahhh... Sad day. - I took an extra long lunch at work today so I could go and have lunch there. 

Lol...I almost cried.


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg, been so busy the past few days. I've been working on Mondays and Tuesday's now the past couple weeks also for a family I used to work for which is pretty cool. I've been taking the boy I used to nanny (who is now 9. He was 3-5 when I worked for them) swimming and to the movies haha. We went to see inside out on Tuesday and it had tears streaming down my face even though it is just a silly kids movie! There was a part where the girls imaginary friend faded away and it was just so sad to me lol! Then I'll be house/dog sitting from Sunday till next Saturday while they are on vacation. 

Omg so on Tuesday night I typed out a long post and then my wifi stopped working suddenly and it deleted everything I typed and I was so mad I haven't wanted to use the Internet at home to go on this message board since! We split internet and TV with the a-hole landlord downstairs and his wifi router sucks so I hardly ever get signal. But oh swears it always works fine for him which I don't get... I'm probably going to get my own internet hooked up soon though because it drives me nuts not being able to use the Internet unless I stand in a very specific place. 

Omg navy, that is GREAT news! I am sending good vibes and babydust your way and keeping fingers and toes crossed for you! That is a long time for DH to be away!! :-( 

I've been getting bad headaches but usually slamming water and taking tylenol makes them subside pretty quickly. They just come back before its time to take more tylenol sometimes which sucks... I hope your girls' migraines stop asap! I can only imagine how much that must suck... 

Flourish, glad your doc was able to give you something that's helping. Hope you feel back to normal soon! I haven't felt any nausea for the past couple days so fx'd it stays that way! 

Amanda, your names are adorable! Why are you scared to take tylenol? And your dh's family is ridiculous! That is a lot to deal with from people who are supposed to be family! 

Hopeful, that sucks about your restaurant! :-( 

Is anyone noticably pregnant yet? I still just look fat haha.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Wowsa Michele, you are a busy lady! I want to see Inside Out - My little cousins went and their dad went with them and he was very disappointed in the storyline for children. When he got home his daughter threw a fit over something silly and said she was going to "Run Away" she didn't even know what running away was before the movie... I still want to see it though.

I still just feel fat, but I am wearing a maternity pencil skirt today and it actually looks like a cute little bump today not just all the fries I have been eating.

I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Micheleb87

It was a really cute movie. Maybe she was a little too young for it! But I loved it and I love how now that I'm an adult, I notice all the things they throw in kids movies for adults that go right over the kids heads haha. There were a few parts that made me cry but that is pretty much anything these days... Ha. 

Oh cute! I tried on some maternity clothes at old navy but they all just made me look fatter so I didn't buy any... I really love maxi skirts but haven't tried one on yet that looked flattering on me... And I don't like shorter skirts cause they always make me look huge. I don't even wear shorts or dresses unless they come at least 2/3 the way down my thighs haha. 

I'm so excited for my thing on Sunday even though if they tell me I'm having a girl I won't trust it at all! If they say it's a boy, hopefully they can't be wrong about that haha. I'll let you all know how it went Sunday night  

Happy weekend!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Michelle I'm nervous cause its drugs and I don't want it to cause any harm to the baby
Although I've been was sure day so many people that it's okay to take in moderation.

I'm getting anxious for my next app. I just want to see our baby again and hear the hheartbeat to know everything is okay &#9825;
Thanks for liking the names! :D
His mil and sister stress me out so much. I hate to admit it and i ttry not to let him know. 

Everything makes me cry too. I cried after sex yesterday cause it was so loving. I was laughing at myself through tears with Dh but still crying. It was so weird :p

Clothes are tough. I have a few full length dresses I've bought and love. Some days I just feel fat. Some days I feel like it's a bump. Who knows.
Will be one day soon!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Ah and I'm sorry about the wifi thing.
That's got to he the most frustrating thing ever


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm kinda freaking out, ladies. I MAY have gotten the squintiest of squinters on a HPT this morning, but its so faint its crazy. I'm gonna retest with SMU and update you!


----------



## Flourish

Have you got a photo to share with us navy?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Right HERE, Flourish


----------



## Flourish

I *think* I can see what you mean.. Showed DH and he said the same.. I can't wait for yojr SMU test. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## NavyLadybug

I can see it better on the Inverted setting but its still so faint that I'm not sure. I'm retesting in 2 hours (10AM) and I'm so nervous I'm shaking. I'm steeling myself for a negative but hoping for a positive


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh my god navy! Totally got goosebumps when I read that! And I can definitely see it! Omg omg!! Please let it be a BFP!!! Af was due yesterday or the day before, right?? I have a good feeling about this! Woop woop!

Amanda, makes sense about the tylenol. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something your doc told you that I didn't know about! 

When is your next appointment? Mine is in a couple weeks from Monday so I'm super excited to go to the 3d place cause I will get to see baby twice in one month :-D nothing is better than seeing the little guy (or girl) on the screen and hearing that heartbeat! Hope your appt is soon  almost late enough in our pregnancies for dopplers! Are you thinking of getting one?

Omg, I cry over situations I create in my head. Like I'll think what if me and oh end up not together in the future and I cry. Or I get miscarriage anxiety and cry. But trying to stay positive and happy is important. I read recently about a study that showed baby can feel so much more than they ever knew, including our stress and emotions. Reminding myself of that makes it easier to calm down because then it's not just me dealing with the anxiety-it's baby too. So try not to stress too much! Totally easier said than done though... I wish you could just put dealing with them completely on hold till the pregnancy was over! 

My uterus is definitely getting bigger and moving up more. Now I would love to believe that it is pushing my belly up and making it fatter but im pretty sure it's still just fat in my belly above my uterus haha. I can't wait for a bump...

I went out to eat with my sister and grandma on Thursday night and ran into a girl I used to work with. She was 7 months pregnant and barely showing! BUT, she was a pill addict when I worked with her and she still seemed super weird and spaced out so I hope to god that it is just from getting off the pills and that she's not still doing that shit while she's pregnant! I was so disgusted and angry at the thought that she probably is the type of person who would. And that could be why her bump is so small too I feel like... I wish being a drug addict made you infertile so those situations didn't exist :-(


----------



## Micheleb87

Sorry for the novel... Lol. I just have so much to say sometimes haha. 

Navy, what time zone are you in?? I'm really anxious for your next test! It's 7:30am over here.


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh, nvm. You said 10am was in 2 hours so you must be an hour ahead of me


----------



## NavyLadybug

AF was due yesterday and it's 8:30 here, we're EST. I'm retesting in 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I see it navy! !!! Keep testing everyday! 

My next app is Aug 13. Quick check in. They probably will use doppler. My ultrasound is the 31st


----------



## NavyLadybug

Nothing noticeable on the second test :cry: I'm hoping maybe that's cause it was just a 4 hour hold instead if an 8 but I doubt it. Still absolutely no sign of AF though, no cramps, moods or anything.


----------



## Micheleb87

It's totally possible too because your fmu is still more concentrated than smu and the line on the first test was so faint! And no af is always the best sign!


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg Amanda, didn't see your post till now for whatever reason! 

Did you hear the heartbeat at last appt too or you just got the ultrasound?


----------



## AmandaBanana

At every app they use the doppler :) I see my ob once a month until my 3rd trimester. Then it'll be every 2 weeks. Then last month it'll be every week. 
So it's a bit of a wait on between appointments right now! Although I'm sure things are fine is easy to worry!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ladies, I'm freaking out a little. Took another one after a long sleep (total of 8 hour hold) got a definite line! It's faint, but its there!! I really hope this is it! I've never gotten false +'s with this brand or evaps, and they both (first one this morning and this one) came up within the 5 minute limit. I'm kinda freaking out. 

https://i.imgur.com/Id9qNV4m.jpg


----------



## AmandaBanana

I can't click on the pic but I definitely think I can see it!!
Keep testing! It's so early so it'll get darker in the next few days!!
Yayy


----------



## NavyLadybug

Here's a better pic, on my comp, it can be seen a bit better if I tilt my screen but my brightness is up to 100% so that's probably why, but I'm completely freaking out! 

https://i.imgur.com/64Uue2z.jpg


----------



## Flourish

I can definitely see it! Yay!

I bought a doppler a whole ago and use it about once a week... The further along I am getting the easier/ quicker I seem to be able to find it.


----------



## Micheleb87

Heck yes, navy!! Woohoo! 

Flourish, did you get an expensive one? OH's cousin is going to let me use hers which she bought on Amazon for $60. I haven't gotten or tried it yet but wondering if cheaper ones work this early along. 

Omg, I woke up at 3 to pee and now it's almost 4:30 and I still haven't been able to fall back asleep. I'm actually wide awake now. Uggggh. And I'm starving but I don't want to eat at 4:30 in the morning especially after how much I ate yesterday. But I might need a snack to help me get back to sleep lol.


----------



## NavyLadybug

My FRER this morning, the line is ultra faint (you may not even be able to see it on the comp), which doesn't surprise me, my camera can BARELY register it's there. But again, not surprised since the line on the 10MIU this morning was, while definitely there, also faint it makes sense that a test that can pick up as sensitive as 6-12MIU is also faint. Calling my Dr tomorrow and scheduling my blood test!

https://i.imgur.com/NUHiiGl.jpg


----------



## Micheleb87

Can't see it right now because I'm outside so I can barely even see me screen but definitely saw the last one. So excited for you! Yayayayayyyy!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yayyyy so excited navy!

I'm now thinking about getting a doppler. Are they safe to use and whatnot? I know nothing about them!


----------



## Flourish

Ooh navy let us know how you get on at the drs. 

My doppler was just a cheap one off amazon about £20.. I'm not sure what that works out to in $. 

I don't think it's unsafe to use, it more just risky in terms of people panicking about not being able to find the heart beat I think... I may be wrong though. 

I've been meaning to ask, where is everyone from? Am I the only one from the UK in this buddy group?


----------



## AmandaBanana

I live in bc canada!

Okay. Well I'll look it up on amazon!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm in the US, I have a doppler (brand is Angel Sounds or something like that) and it was like 19$ in USD and it works REALLY well :) I used it DS all the time


----------



## Flourish

I think I have the same one as navy, angel sounds or angel care, something like that.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ladies, there's now doubt about it now!!!!!!!!! 

https://i.imgur.com/OtyMCjD.jpg


----------



## Flourish

YAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!! 

Congratulations!!!! Soooo happy for you! :D


----------



## Flourish

When does that make your due date navy?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Flourish and sometime between April 1st and April 7th, I'm not 100% sure when my O date was


----------



## Butter Cup

Hi there,

I'm due early January and I'm 17 weeks along. Can I squeeze in here?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello and Welcome Butter Cup!! When's your EDD? Any symptoms yet? Team Pink, Blue or Yellow? Find out the gender yet? 

(Sorry for the bombardment haha)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy yesssssssss! !!!!! I'm so so happy!!

Where did you get the doppler? I can't find any online for less then like 90!


----------



## Flourish

Welcome buttercup. 
Where are you from?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Amanda, and Amazon and Ebay have then for 35$ or less :)


----------



## Micheleb87

Yay navy, this is amazing news! So happy for you!!! Conragtations!!!

I think I will borrow that doppler from OH's cousin then and it should do the trick! 

Had my gender reveal today and after 25 minutes of looking, she said she is positive it is a girl! She said when she first started working there she was wrong a few times just because she couldn't see well enough and went with her instinct instead of asking parents to come back, because she didn't want to disappoint them by telling them she was unsure and they needed to come back. But she said now she has parents come back if she is not 100% and hasn't been wrong in years. She showed me the pic that confirmed it for her. Girls have something that sticks out too but it's between the legs where the vagina is rather than up higher like where the penis is. So as long as you can catch the right angles, you can tell what it is. Also, my dreams and daydreams always were a girl and I'd catch myself thinking why am I feeling like its a girl when I want a boy? So maybe it was intuition! Also, my sisters both were sure it was going to be a girl from the time I said I was pregnant haha. I'm super excited for a mini me! I like the name Isabel, and using the nickname izzy, but oh doesn't. He likes lily and Vivian. I also am liking zoë. I want to look at obscure and retro names though and add more to the possible list before we start narrowing down though haha. 

I am in Wisconsin, btw. 

Welcome buttercup!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you and woohoo, lets hope it stays that way!! Have you thought of names since you have a good idea of the gender now? How exciting! I'll put you down as "Pink Baby!"


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm already looking around at cribs........ XD But I found two I fell in love with!! 

I want these for a boy
https://i.imgur.com/FEn4FBrl.jpg https://i.imgur.com/FoOYmVrl.jpg

And then either of those styles for a girl but in Espresso/Cherry or White instead of Lagoon or Gray


----------



## Butter Cup

Hi Navy! :flower: Congrats on your pregnancy :) 

I'm due on New Years Day, lol. At the moment all of my symptoms consist of fatigue and anxiety waiting to feel baby move. I think I have but I haven't felt the _ unmistakable_ movements yet. My nausea subsided by 12 weeks for the most part. We're team yellow though it's funny that it's called that on this site because for the past many years on the other forums I've been on, it's called Team Green :shrug: 

DH and I have 4 other kids ages 12, almost 8, almost 5 and newly 2. G,B,G,G. We're hoping for a boy this time so our son can have a brother and for room issues we have at our house. I'm a homeschool mom and DH works full time.

Thanks for having me :happydance:


ETA: oops sorry, I see more responses now. I started to write this earlier and life happened. Should have refreshed first. I live in North FL, near Tallahassee out in the country on a few acres.

Thanks everyone and glad to meet you!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I always called it Team Green too until this forum where most of the people used Team Yellow for not finding out and Team Green for if they didn't know if they were finding out! It took me a while to get use to it too haha


----------



## Micheleb87

Navy, those cribs are adorable! OH's grandma already has a crib for us which kinda sucks cause I would love to buy one haha. But probably better to save money. Maybe we could paint it if I don't like it that much! I can't wait to go to the fabric store and buy some baby girl patterns and fabric though! And I can't wait for you to get to your first ultrasound to see everything is going good! I am just so happy for you. This was such an awesome surprise after you were convinced you were out this month!

I really like Zoë and Isabelle/Izzy, and OH like lily and Vivian. I will be looking for forever before I feel like I can decide on one though hahaha. Are you thinking of any names? 

Buttercup, were you homeschooled also? I was my entire life till I finished high school haha. Also, I'm only 13+6 (according to lmp. Hope you feel baby move soon!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Holy Crap it was a busy weekend for you ladies!!!

NAVY!!!! CONGRATS I am so excited for you!! April is a great month for babies!

Welcome Buttercup! 

I live in Saskatchewan, Canada! 

I love the cribs Navy, I have always wanted cherry oak or espresso Baby furniture so I have been browsing many sites waiting for sales, etc. 

At the beginning I really felt girl gut feelings, but now I feel boy... I can't wait until Friday to see our babe for the first time. I am kinda hoping that we will get a hint of what the gender is but DH doesn't want to find out.

Michele, did you do any gender predictions?? Like the Chinese one or the wedding band or baking soda?? I am always so curious to see if they are accurate!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I bought a crib at 4 weeks a use I was excited, do its totally cool navy.
Aha.
Chinese gender chart says I'll be having a boy.
Welcome buttercup!

And I have yet another migrane today..loss of vision yesterday. Claes the dr and they said something called an aura. Not worth to worry unless it continues to happen.

Dh is getting wisdom teeth removed today. This should be interesting!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Good luck with DH for the next few days, hopefully his recovery is quick Amanda.

I haven't had consistency on the chinese gender charts, some say girl some say boy. 

I hope your migraines don't last Amanda, mine have been horrible, especially since they happen during the work week for me and I am stuck at a computer screen all day. My doctor said I have to use Tylenol if nothing else is working and if they continue to be this bad he will have to prescribe a morphine because they are lasting more than a day and are so frequent. I am trying my hardest to avoid this though and I am hoping that after I tell my work about Baby (next week) then we can work something out when my migraines are bad. My doctor doesn't want to go as far as bed rest but he said he will if he has to. We would need to get someone into my position at work ASAP if that was the case since I have no coverage for my daily duties here. 

I really hope yours get better. The Caffeine has been the only thing that has even remotely helped mine and it usually does nothing day one but day two it does help.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I've had small amounts of caffeine to try and help it.
Ouchie mine last a long time too so that's worrisome! I don't think I'd enjoy morphine :p
Hopefully your work can accommodate you!

I find laying down sometimes hurts my head more. I sit up and lay against the couch.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I have found the best relief to either lay on my couch or in bed in the dark with an ice bag on my neck or forehead. Unfortunately that one I can only do at home.


----------



## Flourish

Aw I'm sorry your both getting migraines at the moment :( I got them really bad before I was pregnant with the aura as well... I was taking medication for it but when I got pregnant they stopped the medication and luckily they have improved quite a bit since being pregnant. I've heard they usually go either way, ie either get better or worse in pregnancy it just depends on how your body responds to the hormone change I think.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I feel ya'll on the migraines. Went to my Dr today and had it confirmed and my referral sent to my OB. I can go next week to set up my appt!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yay navy!!

So we upgraded our car today. From a 2014 Mitsubishi Lancer to a 2015 Mitsubishi Lancer hatchback. More trunk space and easier on the back to put stuff in and out of trunk. Dh is 6"6' aha

Just a little over 100$extra a month cause of negative equity stuff. But I think it'll be great for us in the long run


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats on the new vehicle! It is always exciting getting a new vehicle.

Today will be a rough day at work, we had a thunderstorm that lasted from around 5:30pm to 3:00am constant thunder & lightning and on and off downpour. We got 3 inches of rain in that time and my corn in my garden is ruined. :( Today we are under a wind warning.


----------



## Micheleb87

Ouch girls! Stop getting migraines! That really sucks! I don't think I've ever had a migraine as I've never had my vision affected or thrown up from a headache or anything, but my bad headaches are bad enough and I can't imagine having them worse! :-( hope they get better real soon! Ick, I had morphine in an IV when I had a kidney infection earlier this year and it made me feel awful! My whole body and especially my head felt so weird and I felt nauseous. I hope you don't have to end up going that route, hopeful! Especially when pregnant! Feel better everyone! 

I didn't do any of the gender prediction tests but the Chinese chart has given me different answers when I've done it on different websites lol. Also, the heartbeat was lower at my last appt (in the 150's down from the 170's) so I had thought maybe it was going to be a boy cause of the lower heart rate lol. I'm so excited for a mini me now! 

I went to take my kitties to get fixed yesterday and when I picked them up they looked so sad that it made me cry. Poor little things... They were shaking and moving so slowly and barely making a sound. Probably from the drugs but still sad... But I did get to go shopping with my little sister yesterday and got 4 new outfits for the baby and bought a pattern and 3 different fabrics to make 3 more outfits. So that was nice and kind of helped balance out yesterday so it wasn't all bad. So excited to start sewing again. 

I'm picking up that doppler today from OH's cousin. I hope I can figure it out! 

Amanda, that's awesome about the new car!
I just have a 2004 Toyota highlander and that is the newest car I've ever had LOL. I'll have a better one someday! Haha.


----------



## Micheleb87

Hopeful, that sucks about the storm and missing out on sleep and having the corn ruined! Hope you can make it through the day and get some rest after work. And yay for your ultrasound on Friday!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Michele! 

I have dinner tonight with one of my best friends (who I haven't told yet!!) so that will occupy most of my evening but I am excited for it.

That is awesome that you are making some of your own outfits for baby!! I really want to learn to sew better than I do now. I can do basics but nothing that great lol. 
Good Luck with the Doppler, I kinda want to get one.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I need your honest opinion... does this sound to corny??

"Even I didn't know I was so good in net... after 15 periods of play, 
(DH) finally got one past the goalie! Baby H arriving January 2016" 

A little background - We literally spend 5 nights/week in the hockey rink between DH playing and coaching. 

I would say just 15 periods but people will just think of my monthly time haha.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's cute Hopeful!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Totally cute! I've been trying to figure out a good way to announce on Facebook since Sunday and still have got nothing... Haha. 

That's awesome that you get to tell your friend tonight. Have fun! 

Also, I haven't sewn anything since I was 16 or 17 so it's been over ten years. I used to make my little sister baby clothes and dresses and loved doing it so I'm really hoping I haven't lost the talent after taking a break for so many years! I'll post pics of my finished products after I'm done with them  and I bet if you'd practice and just start with easier patterns that you could totally work up to doing more detailed or difficult projects!


----------



## Micheleb87

Got the doppler yesterday and was able to find her heartbeat within a few min! Every time I'd find it, it'd be there for a bit and then she'd move and id have to figure out which way to find it again haha. It was soooo cool! I really wasn't expecting to be able to find it for a couple weeks so it was pretty exciting  the one I borrowed is a $60 one so not a super expensive one either. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## AmandaBanana

That's cute hopeful! And Michele, that's awesome about the doppler :)

I'm great. Not sure if I'm feeling little gas bubbles or some flutters. Hoping for flutters!!I know it'll still be a month or 2 before I really feel anything.
But im 14+2 I can hope!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is super exciting that you were able to find the heartbeat so quick! 

DH and I have a busy weekend coming up, the fair is in town so we are going to walk the midway and hit a concert tomorrow with 2 of my cousins, then Saturday we have a wedding and Sunday a Family Reunion so I am hoping to have a lot of energy for the weekend, lol. Plus it is a long weekend here so I am looking forward to having Monday off and having no plans!

I am getting more and more anxious for Friday! I had some mild cramping that had me worried yesterday but no blood and probably nothing to worry about. I just want to see my baby already! lol


----------



## Micheleb87

Amanda, I swear I've felt the flutters too a few different times now but Ive been telling myself it's too early. But, I've read that the only reason girls feel it sooner on pregnancies after the first is because they recognize it. So I bet we are feeling the babies! 

Hopeful, I get a cramp or two pretty often and have not had any spotting or anything. The doc said as long as you're not bleeding or in pain that it is fine!  that's so exciting that you FINALLY get to see baby on Friday! Yay!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Can't wait for you to see your baby Hopeful!!!


I've been nauseus and peeing what seems like every 30 mins on my end :rofl: Thats the thing about having multiple pregnancies, you feel the symptoms A LOT sooner XD Also, Michele, I first felt DS at 14 weeks


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Ladies! 

Navy - Nausea already! Woop Woop! 

I feel twinges when I am laying on my back and sometimes they make me stop and wait for another one, I know it is early but I swear it is babe! I can't wait to confirm and feel movements!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hopefully I'm sure it's both the babe and some growing pains!!
I sorta like the cramps. It's the one thing that makes me know baby is growing in there cause I can't yet really feel or see a big bump!!
But I don't often cramp either. Just here and there.

We get our car tomorrow!!thinking of taking a short road trip on Friday to test it out an hour away to this cool lake to go fishing.


----------



## Micheleb87

Yay for symptoms navy!! Even though the nausea sucks. At least it's a great sign! And that's awesome that you felt DS at 14 weeks. I bet we really are feeling them moving then! Also, I have gas like every day now (sorry tmi haha) and the fluttery feeling definitely felt different than gas. I'm so familiar with gas bubble feelings I think I'd know if it was gas  

Yay for the new car and road trip, Amanda! I love fishing! OH will be gone this weekend putting up tree stands on his hunting land up north so aside from gettin dinner with a friend who moved back recently on Saturday, my weekend will be super uneventful. But I'm happy for the days to keep passing cause my next appt is only a week from Monday.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm starting to get worried as I don't feel or see anything ever!
Ahh.
is that normal.
so can't wait for my next app!


----------



## Micheleb87

Amanda, I still don't have a bump and sometimes I go several days without feeling a cramp or weird pain. Just think of all those girls who never knew they were pregnant till they went into labor! Some people never show throughout their whole pregnancy and never feel pregnant! I'm sure we'll get bumps soon though! You can't feel anything when you push in a few inches below your belly button? Try feeling around by pushing while moving your fingers around to see if you can tell a difference in how things feel. Try while laying flat on back also. I can feel mine better while standing though... Also, you should get a cheap doppler. It works wonders for anxiety  I love that I can listen to her heartbeat whenever I want now!


----------



## Micheleb87

Hopeful, hope you have an amazing time at your appt today  it'll be so great to finally see baby!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm going to make my first "official" OB appt today, the last one was just a pee and blood confirmation (Of which my beta was 48 so perfect for my gestation) 

Hopeful I'm so excited to hear how your appt goes!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats on the good Beta test Navy!!!

Thanks Ladies!! - 3 hours to go!!! I am nervous and excited! I know I am going to cry and maybe vomit from relief when I finally hear the heartbeat!! I just need to get through the next 2 hours of work... then see baby...then long busy weekend!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh hopeful so soon!!!

And Michelle? Good point. I don't know what I'm feeling for though. Sometimes when I push I feel a weird pressure inside. Dh says it feels a bit harder but I'm not sure at all!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hopefully you get that app soon navy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Can't wait to see your US pics Hopeful!!!!

Had my second beta done, waiting on results. I also had my Progesterone drawn but I won't have those results til next week. My first official OB appt is Aug 5th! So next Wed!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Second beta was 90 :) So it basically doubled and all it looking well


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is great news navy!!! Congrats!! Ultra sound went well. 

I measured 14+4 so the nuchal measurement is not accurate. But that is ok. Baby's heart rate was 140 and looks great! I need to figure out how to add a picture using my cell phone :( 
Only downside is my placenta is in the front and could be in front of my cervix but they will recheck that at 20 weeks! Baby was very active and didn't want to sit still for the tech.

I am so in love!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopeful.89

Another one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lovely ultrasound pictures, Hopeful!! I had an anterior placenta with DS and they thought it might cover my cervix but by 22 weeks it had moved up a little higher, so don't worry to much just yet about that!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Urg pretty sure I have a yeast infection.
Used to get them frequently but haven't had one since about March. 
Idk what I can do for it now that I'm preggo


----------



## NavyLadybug

Amanda I believe you can still take monostat and such but I would call your Dr to double check, if nothing else she can prescribe you and antibiotic.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah I was thinking if it doesn't ease up in a few days I'll call the dr!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Do any of you ladies just get the need to cry sometimes? 
Nothing is wrong. I'm so very happy with my life, Dh, our baby. Nothing is wrong.
But I woke up just wanting to cry.
Then I ran over a kitten with the car :(
I turned around and it wasn't tthere. So I'm hoping it just got bumped up and is okay. I'm telling myself that to feel better.

But yeah. 
Hormones probably.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I get like that, Amanda, just wanting to cry basically to cry, it's the hormones!


----------



## Micheleb87

I get the overwhelming need to cry very often, sometimes with a reason (small ones or ones that don't make sense!) and sometimes without. It's frustrating sometimes because I feel like I'm losing control of myself! And I'm sure if the kitten was gone it's probably ok!

Hopeful, those pics are great! None of the ones I have gotten have been all that great... I should post the ones from my gender reveal ultrasound though. I've been giving all the pics I've gotten so far to OH and he puts them somewhere but not sure where... But he's out of town now so I can't ask but I think I'll try to find them cause I want to look again lol. And there was one cool one from the 3d sneak peak where you can see her face. <3 

Navy, so glad everything is going good for you! 2016 is gonna be an amazing year for us all


----------



## Micheleb87

And Amanda, I always eat a lot of yogurt when I get yeast infections. It's supposed to help... I've always gotten the cream though also. Hope yours gets better! Also, garlic is a natural antibiotic. It's really disgusting (smells and tastes horrible), but if you take some liquid aged concentrated garlic, it would probably help. My mom takes it for everything and swears by it. She used to get strep throat really bad several times a year but now every time her throat starts getting sore she squirts the liquid garlic on it and it never progresses to strep. She hasn't had it in years! Pretty crazy! I still use antibiotics though because I can't handle the taste of smell haha.


----------



## Micheleb87

Here's the one with her face. She looks grumpy haha.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Micheleb87

Here's where the tech could tell for sure she was a girl. Those 3 little white dots sticking out are her girl parts!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Micheleb87

And this one is my other fave out of the 6 they gave me. The other 3 aren't good and you can't see well at all.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NavyLadybug

All great pics!


----------



## Flourish

Loving all the pics! 

Amanda try natural yogurt it's meant to help... I think antibiotics actually makes yeast infections worse :/ 

Navy I am sooo excited for you! Glad your levels are all rising nicely. 

I totally know what you mean about emotions being all over the place... 

So I am still being sick despite the antisickness tablets... Had another weekend of not being able to keep anything down :( I'm off to Italy for a friends wedding tomorrow and really don't want to be sick whilst I'm there but I think all the odds are stacked against me right now :(


----------



## Micheleb87

Flourish, that sucks so much! I hope it gets better really soon! Hopefully it will miraculously let up for the wedding so you can enjoy it! 

And you are totally right about the antibiotics. I totally forgot about that when mentioning the garlic, but almost every time I've taken antibiotics in the last several years I have gotten a yeast infection following them. Like a couple days in and bam, yeast infection! Not sure if garlic would do that though since it is a natural antibiotic and I don't think it kills the good bacteria also like prescription antibiotics do...


----------



## OliviaS80

Congrats Navy!!

Well I had my 12 week scan on 30 July....

and we are having twins!!!!

Due date given as 7 February.


----------



## Flourish

Wow twins that's crazy! Congratulations Olivia, exciting times ahead!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Wow twins! That's crazy!! Congrats! 

I actually eat a lot of yogurt. So maybe I'll try eating more garlic. It's feeling better today.

Gorgeous pics Michelle! 

Floris that's unfortunate :( Italy though!! That's incredible!


----------



## Micheleb87

Olivia, that's amazing! I would have loved twins, haha. I'm currently a nanny for 18 month old identical boy twins and have been taking care of them since they were 6 months old. I love them so much! They are just so adorable and so much fun and it is fascinating to watch them interact with each other. 

Thanks Amanda! Thats good that the infection is getting better! That itching is THE WORST!


----------



## AmandaBanana

The itching is by far the worst thing ever. Like why does it have to do that. 
Silly body.


----------



## Micheleb87

Here are the twins I nanny.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Micheleb87

Yeah, and then its so hard to not scratch and make it raw and sore also! Uggggh! Whoever invented yeast infections deserves to be tortured


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wow, twins!! Congrats Olivia!! Are you going to be finding out the genders now or still unsure?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I caved and took another pregnancy test, this time with the weeks estimator, 3+! Makes me feel a lot better because by this stage with my last loss I was still getting 1-2's with only one 2-3 so even though I know HCG rises differently in each pregnancy, it still reassuring.

https://i.imgur.com/WDcq5Q8.jpg


----------



## Micheleb87

Heck yes!!! That's awesome, navy!!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Great Pics Michele! 

Amanda - I get like that too, I just cry out of no where, DH usually wants to console me and I just laugh because I have no idea why I am crying.

Navy - That is great that your progressing on the weeks estimator!! Will you have a scan early because of your previous losses?


----------



## Hopeful.89

My plan was to tell my bosses today that I am pregnant however one is still on holidays and the other got called on-site and won't be back until Thursday. So I guess I tell them late this week or early next week.

Finding a replacement might prove to be quite challenging.

Some days I wish it was January already lol, other days I realize how much I have to do before baby comes.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I may have one around Aug 19th, Hopeful but not sure on the exact date yet :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

A VERY hectic day today. My HCG is up to 950 from last Fridays 90 so that's amazing but my Progesterone is only 5 which is very low . Had an US but there was nothing but since my exact O date is iffy it could simply be way to early so I got back next week for a repeat HCG and another scan. My son also had an accident in the Drs office during my appt and ended up in that hospitals ER and left with 4 stitches.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Yikes navy that is not a good day at all.

I just got back from my doctor appointment and I guess that I have indications of Turner Syndrome (which means it's a girl) so I have to have a repeat ultrasound by the end of next week. I'm trying to not freak out but I am an emotional mess now.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ok, Hopeful, deep breath. I know you're freaking out, I would be too, but we are all here for you and so is your family. Hopefully, everything is fine, ultrasounds aren't the easiest thing to see on, so we will all be with you next week in spirit when they double check. 

I do have a cousin with Turners Syndrome. It caused her to have no menstrual cycle and she cannot have children, but other than her thyroid issues, she has no serious medical problems. Both of those are common affects of TS but on the whole, she is very healthy though short (also caused by TS). Women with TS rarely have decreased mental capacity as well. 

I have no idea what I'm trying to do here. I know nothing I say can calm you down or ease your mind. :hugs: but we're here with you sweetheart.

But, you know you're getting a sweet little girl!! Try to focus on that, sweetie, a cute little girl you can dress in frills and to be Daddys Little Girl!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thank you Navy, it does help. I really appreciate your kind words.

I am terrified of a late term miscarriage, and after doing some reading last night we are hopeful that everything will be okay. They said that the veins in her neck are what is giving them a clue to Turners, they are very enlarged and should not be so visible by now, especially because I am measuring ahead.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I know it probably doesn't mean much to say this, but at least if it does turn out to be TS, there are much worse chromosomal problems that could have happened such as Trisomy 18 and 13, I hope that didn't come out as heartless or something, I swear I didn't mean it that way. 

We are here with you though, no matter what happens. Hopefully they find proof next scan that it was nothing and that your little girl is perfectly healthy.


----------



## Flourish

Wow navy a busy day! I hope you son is okay. 

Hopeful as navy says you have all of us here with you.. I'm not really sure what else to say but thinking of you and again as navy says just focus on the beautiful little girl you are having xx 

I've just got back from Italy... No sickness woop woop! Hopefully it's true what they say that 16 weeks is the turning point and I am starting to feel better as I am almost 16 weeks now! Yay! 

I hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Ladies!

I am glad your trip to Italy went well. I have always wanted to go, it is on my bucket list of places to visit.

Dr. called yesterday, he scheduled me in for an Ultrasound on Tuesday Morning, then I am meeting with a midwife on Tuesday Afternoon. I am sure it will be a busy day. We won't get any results back until the radiologist gives my Dr. a report so most likely Friday or the following week. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Micheleb87

So glad to hear your hcg is continuing to rise, navy! Hope DS is doing ok after his accident! 

Omg Hopeful, that is really scary to hear! But, one of my friends had 2 soft markers shown in an ultrasound last year and the doctors told her her child most likely had something wrong with her. She was so freaked out but then when the baby was born, she was perfectly fine and healthy! Just try and stay positive!! *hugs* 

Yay flourish, that is great that you are feeling better and were able to enjoy your trip! I was an au pair in Dublin for a year and really wanted to make it to Italy and Sicily while I was there but didn't have the funds as I only made 100 euro a week. I have cousins in Sicily who I am friends with on fb but have never met but it would be really fun to meet them.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Michele!

I hope you all have a great weekend! I will be back on Monday.

Tonight DH and I are going Trainwreck - I love Amy Schumer!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I got a call from my Specialist earlier today, she's putting me on progesterone and she said my numbers actually look great on the rising scale and that normally nothing can be seen on a scan with a level under 2000 (mine on the day of my scan was only 950) so she's actually very confident that they should see something next week and with my pattern my level should be 15000 on the day of my scan which is high enough to usually see a heartbeat!!

https://i.imgur.com/sSVrlUu.jpg

I also found out a 2 week supply (14 tubes) of my Crinone costs 800$ in my area without insurance and I have a 6 weeks supply.... I have $2400 in that picture and my insurance (Military insurance) covered it all... I'm in a bit of shock over that.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I've been gone so long! I'll try and update myself by reading through old posts but i probably won't get to that today. 

Congrats navy on your pregnancy, I am so happy for you! Hopefully this next week goes quickly and you can have a second ultrasound and set your mind at ease. Same for you hopeful. It's always scary when they tell you there's markers for things. My sister had twins and they tried to get her to terminate one because they shared a blood vessel in the placenta that caused one to grow too big and one to grow less (ttts) and they said the smaller baby had heart problems. Well she kept them both and they are healthy beautiful six year old girls! I know it's hard, but try not to worry too much until your next appointment. 

Afm not much going on here. Finally passed all of the nausea. Have my ultrasound on 8/27 but staying team yellow!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy that's crazy expensive!
Hopeful, I'll be thinking of you!

Sorry I don't got much time to respond to everything. Been a little busy lately but I'm doing well.
Getting super anxious for the ultrasound!
And all your ladies us too!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thank you for the support ladies!

LightBright - Your U/S will come soon enough! August seems to be flying by for me so far. Also glad that your sickness is going away!

Navy - That is great that your insurance covers all of that!

Amanda - When is your next U/S?


AFM - Had a good weekend with DH and family, I am excited and a little bit nervous for my U/S tomorrow morning. Really excited to sleep in with DH. After the U/S I am meeting with a midwife to see if she is available to take me on as a patient. Then hopefully DH and I can get in a round of golf.


----------



## Micheleb87

Hopeful, how was trainwreck? I love Amy Schumer too! She is hilarious. I want to see that movie soon. Good luck on the ultrasound tomorrow! You'll be in my thoughts! I hope it all goes well and they end up telling you they were mistaken! 

Navy, that's great that your insurance covers that! What day is your ultrasound? 

I have monthly appointment today and then my next appt, in 4 more weeks, will be my big 20 weeks ultrasound. I'm really hoping they'll bring in the ultrasound machine again so I can ask my dr to see baby again! I can't imagine her saying no if the machine is in there. She is just such a sweet woman and I'm so thankful for her. 

Also, I had a dream last night that I was having twins and I'm like this is impossible! it was such a strange dream...


----------



## NavyLadybug

My next scan is this Thurs

Hopeful, fingers crossed that its nothing and that everything is perfectly fine!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Yay Navy - Thursday will come fast!!

Michele - Trainwreck was so funny!! There were several times I almost peed my pants laughing! She reminded me so much of when I was younger and single which made it that much funnier. 
Eek! It is so exciting that our 20 week ultrasounds are coming up! I don't have a date for mine yet, I assume after I meet with my doctor following tomorrow's Ultrasound he will schedule it.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm freaking out. I just got a call from my specilist. My U/S from before was reviewed by their radiologist and it wasn't showing something he was happy with so now I have my next ultrasound on Thurs at 8AM by him personally. She wouldn't tell me what was wrong so now I'm freaking out all over again. Whatever is wrong has them wanting to see me first thing in the morning and have me stick around until the results come in. I also can't have it by an OB meaning that DH can't be in there and I can't look at the screen


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh Navy I am sorry to hear that, I hope if it was something they were seriously concerned with they would have got you in before Thursday. I will be thinking of you and praying that it is nothing that will affect you or baby. If you ask your Radiologist to see the screen I am sure they will let you at some point. I am surprised that your OB is usually there for your ultrasounds ours are all done by U/S Techs and then reviewed by a radiologist and then a report is sent to the doc or OB.


----------



## NavyLadybug

In the US, if the U/S isn't done in the OB Dept, you can't see it. Weird rule but thats how it is.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh that really sucks!!

Well I wish you well and I will have you in my thoughts. We are all here for you! <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Got a call from my Dr about the report, they read it off word for word, everything looking perfect. My ovaries, tubes, uterus, cervix and lining is fine. Only reason they're having me come back to radiology is so that they have someone who is experienced in early gestation so that they can find it. The Dr who called me with results before just doesn't know how to word things.


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg navy, how horrible of them to scare you like that! Doctors are really insensitive and not very considerate sometimes! I'm so happy I found such an amazing one. Anyway, so glad it turned out not to be a big deal! Can't wait to hear about yours on Thursday! You'll be 6 weeks then? A few more and you'll be close to being out of the danger zone! Yay! 

Hopeful, that's awesome! Hopefully we'll get to see it soon. Maybe this weekend we'll be able to go. I just got a ticket last week to go to Portland and visit my friends for 5 days on September 11th so I am trying to save money for that. I'm super excited to go though! I've never been there and I just helped them pack to move from here to there over a month ago so it will be super nice to see them and explore Portland. I can't wait for our 20 weeks ultrasounds either! Then we can all relax a bit when we know everything is looking good  It'll be AWESOME! :-D


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy I'm so relieved to hear that.
How terrible to scare you like that!!

https://i57.tinypic.com/rmtml0.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ohhhh, cute baby bump!!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks :) I use my 8 week photo because the bloat was gone so it's the most accurate looking to the beginning of pregnancy, funny enough!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Great bump pick Amanda.

Well we had our scan yesterday. Baby was very active and heart rate was 150. We will not get any results until the end of the week or early next week. 

We met with a midwife yesterday, she is amazing and their birthing center is incredible. They have a huge birthing tub as well, I think it is the route we will take as long as we stay low-risk.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So glad baby was active with a great heart rate, though boo that you have to wait for results.

My scan is tomorrow morning and I'm so nervous


----------



## AmandaBanana

Waiting for results is always the worst! But I'm so glad everything looked good!


----------



## Flourish

Loving the pics Amanda. 

Hopeful that sucks you have to wait for your results, but yay for the birthing centre being good! 

Good luck for tomorrow navy.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Good Luck tomorrow Navy! How exciting!

They did another internal... I am hoping it is because the veins went away and they just wanted to go with higher resolution to make sure that they did. That's what I keep telling myself anyway.

Have any of you thought about doing a full/partial water birth? After seeing the birthing centre I am really really excited about it being an option for me. However, if I have any risk at all I will opt to go a hospital instead of the birthing centre.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I always wanted just a natural birth, no "frills" for me. But sadly that wasn't and never will be the case since I have to c-sections. Two close friends did water births and they LOVED it, one had the usual birth with her first, epidurals and what not, but decided on a water for her second and she much preferred it to the first time around.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I love hearing when women have done both, which one they preferred. Luckily my cousin a Doula so she has tried to convince me to have a home birth, but I live 45 min away from a hospital so I don't think it is wise if something happened! But she has convinced me on the benefits of doing a water birth. Hopefully my "plan" works out ha ha but I won't argue if I require a different plan.


----------



## Micheleb87

Great pic, Amanda! That's a cute little bump! I still don't have one but I think after gaining 20 lbs my belly is just too fat to see it lol! 

Hopeful, glad everything looked good on the ultrasound! I'm sure they did the internal just to get a better look! Fx'd that everything comes back normal! I hope you are able to do your water birth  I want to read more about epidurals but I have such a low pain tolerance that I don't think I could handle a natural birth even though it would be the ideal way to go... Is water supposed to make it less painful? 

Navy, good luck on your ultrasound today! I'm anxious to hear how it goes! I hope you are able to see baby's heartbeat today 

Flourish, is your nausea still gone? 

Is everyone past their migraines? I hope everyone is doing well! I've been feeling great aside from being slightly tired and emotional but physically, I feel awesome.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Results are less than ideal. Quant last week was 950 and today was 5000 but it should have been 15000. They saw a yolk sac but no fetal pole. They put me at 5+1 with an EDD of April 13th. It's impossible for me to have gotten a positive test when I did if I was that far. Repeat ultrasound on the 28th if I don't start bleeding.
I'm basically measuring a week behind and my levels aren't doubling like they should, they're taking 2x as long to double than they should. They told me to be ready.


https://i.imgur.com/G1RDWqo.png


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh noooo! That is so awful and upsetting, Navy. I am so sorry and hope they just weren't able to see things right for whatever reason! Is it possible for everything to be ok and still have the hcg levels not go up as much as they should? *hugs*


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's possible to continue the pregnancy but the risk of problems in fetal development are much higher so often the body just aborts the pregnancy


----------



## Hopeful.89

Navy - Sorry to hear that news, I hope baby catches up!

Michele - Some people say a water birth can help to alleviate some pain but not everyone agrees with that. In the birthing centre I would be at we don't have the option of an epidural, however if I opted to go to the hospital I could have one. All of the women in my family have delivered too fast for an epidural so I am assuming I will be that way too.

Yesterday I got a call from my doctor to come in for the results. I just got back from my appointment, thankfully my blood work came back negative for any chromosomal abnormalities - however Turner Syndrome is still a possibility. The baby's neck is still swollen and abnormal however baby's heart and nose are great! We will have a specialist appointment in the next two-three weeks to get a better opinion.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wonderful news on the lack of chromosomal abnormalities!!! Also wonderful on the perfect nose and heart!!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks! Those are the things that are keeping me going in a positive direction. 

Poor DH is starting to get more nervous that I will have to go to the specialist appointments alone because he will be at school, but thank god for Facetime! lol.

My doctor also mentioned we will have a lot of ultrasounds in the next few months, so we will get to watch our bean grow.


----------



## Flourish

Navy i am so sorry to hear that your levels haven't risen as much as they should have. Fingers crossed that they are wrong and everything will be okay. 

Hopeful that's really good news that everything else came back as okay. Good luck for your appointment, hopefly you will have a big more information after that. 

I'm still being sick. The sickness stopped for a few days but soon came back... I have the midwife tomorrow so going to talk to her about the ongoing sickness...


----------



## Hopeful.89

Flourish - I am so sorry you are still experiencing sickness! I hope they can get control of it, or it goes away on its own!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy - fxed for you &#9825; 

Hopeful - great news on the results! 

Got the babies heartbeat on recording! Was moving all around but finally cooperated and moved in a good spot so we could hear it loud!
My uterus is almost up to my belly button and everything else is looking good!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Navy, try and stay positive! No bleeding or cramping is a good sign right? And they often don't see the fetal pole even at 6 weeks. I read a lot about that stuff in early pregnancy when I was having constant miscarriage anxiety and there were so many girls who were told their pregnancy was not viable and then went back a couple weeks later only to find baby and heartbeat! The tech could have been inexperienced also. So many possibilities. And even if things aren't going perfectly, remember that miracles happen every day. Pregnancy in itself if a miracle! I will keep you in my thoughts and sending positive vibes your way! 

Hopeful, that is great news!! So happy to hear that  I hope we are all blessed with healthy and happy babies! And that's nice that you'll be able to see baby so often now! 

My mom did a natural birth with my youngest sister. She decided after awhile she wanted an epidural but by then it was too late to change her mind so she had to go without and she said it was so painful. I still need to read more about epidurals before I decide on that though. I've heard in passing some bad things about them so want to do my research. And look into all my options. 

Flourish, that really sucks :-( I hope you start feeling better soon!!

Amanda, that's awesome! You should totally get a doppler. The one I borrowed is a cheap one and I listen to baby's heartbeat every day with it. There was only one time i couldn't find it but I didn't freak because I only had a minute to look for it and knew there was a chance I wouldn't find it right away. I usually find it almost instantly though because she tends to stay close to the same spot usually. You can also hear baby moving through the doppler which is so cool. It is so addicting. If you get one you won't regret it lol. If it weren't for having that, I'd probably still be having awful anxiety every day.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh and flourish I hope you're feeling better soon and the midwife can help you!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yes the dr pointed out the sounds that were made by baby moving! Soo cool!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I know a few people, my mom included, who have nerve damage from epidurals. 
I have a terrible back as it is, lower disks worn down, siatic nerve close to surface, although this may cause me more pain during labor, I just can't, and am too scared frankly, to get an epidural!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Michele, my Drs and I aren't concerned over the lack of pole, we know thats normal, it's that my levels are slowing down and that I'm measuring a week behind. That's exact pattern my last MC followed


----------



## Micheleb87

Amanda, that is really scary! I also read it's common to have them poke the wrong place and leave you with a really horrible headache that lasts for months. And there are a lot of worse things that can go wrong that are just not as common. Scary stuff... 

Navy, I'm really sorry :-/ but don't give up hope yet! Do they get the weeks measurement from the yolk sac, or how does that work? Are you still having syptoms? How are you feeling?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Measurement is from the gestational sac this early. Once a fetal pole/baby is found they start using that


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm trying to stay upbeat so I bought 2 blankets and baby book (all gender neutral but still fitting our theme which is Mint Green, Grey/White and Pastel Orange with Foxes and Owls) and I also found the diaper bag I want if the baby is a girl. It's helped bring my mood up a bit. I know its probably dumb to buy them but I couldn't help myself. 

Blanket #1 (Ordered it off Amazon)
https://i.imgur.com/T91LYsc.jpg?1

Blanket #2 (From Walmart)
https://i.imgur.com/KRFvsSy.jpg

Baby Book (Also from Walmart)
https://i.imgur.com/6vRqn4T.jpg


Diaper Bag We Want For a Girl (On Amazon)
https://i.imgur.com/QvHgn7V.jpg


----------



## AmandaBanana

Those are all cute!! Even if this isn't your rainbow baby, are you going to keep trying?
Don't mean for that to sound like a downer thing. I have every hope for you and it's great to keep spirits up!


----------



## NavyLadybug

If this is another loses than DH and I plan on trying again when he gets back


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg, love the owls and foxes! One of the fabrics I bought to make baby a dress has little foxes on it lol. That diaper bag is frickin adorable. I think I want the same one now! Haha. And not dumb at all! It's amazing how quickly love can grow for a little baby and it's great to be able to express that. It really is a miracle to have anther tiny life growing inside you. He or she is lucky to have you as a mommy no matter what happens and staying positive can do nothing but help! You've been in my thoughts and I hope so badly this miracle sticks around for you!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks Michele, that means a lot :hugs:


----------



## Micheleb87

*hugs*


----------



## AmandaBanana

Totally feel the same as Michelle. Perfect words!!

DH has been talking to the baby a bit here and there. I think he feels a little silly doing it. But he's doing it more and it's the cutest thing ever!

He rubs cream on my belly every night and he was like "hi baby. This is your daddy!I love you!"
I died. 
Never knew this kind of love only a child can bring. And baby isn't even here yet!! So amazing. 15 days till we find out the gender!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

LADIES!!! I know its early (though for me it's never to early to start stocking up on these) but if you have Amazon Prime, you can get 50% off Diaper and Wipes!!!! I paid 6$ for 650 wipes (normally 15-20$ in store) and I paid 13$ for nearly 200 diapers (normally 50$+ in store!!!) Just want to share it with you!!!!

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/browse.ht...de=12522836011

Also, Amanda thats super cute! DH kisses my belly every night, he starts the day I get a :bfp: everytime to let the baby know he loves them


----------



## AmandaBanana

What a great deal!!I'll have to look into that.

Aweee how sweet. I love when men are cute like that :$
We were at a party last night (more like small get together). I had a super sharp sudden pain that went away just as quick. But Dh saw me grab myself In pain and was worried all night. 
That and he's always rubbing my tummy everywhere we go :)
Ah! Just an amazing time even through the scary parts &#9825;


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awww, how sweet!


----------



## Micheleb87

Awww, that's so adorable you guys! OH doesn't talk to baby but he does try to rub my tummy all the time. Unless I'm laying flat on my back, I push his hand away and tell him to stop cause that's my fat and not the baby! Lol! And he'll be like, "but she's in there!" And I'm just like don't touch it! I feel super self conscious lately now that I've gained 20 lbs... :-/ 

Navy, that is awesome about the diapers and wipes! Was that just a special or an all the time thing?? And thanks for the info!


----------



## NavyLadybug

It was a special, apparently it expired already, but with Amazon Mom you get can 20% off ALL the time.


----------



## Micheleb87

Aww, darnit! I'll have to start regularly keeping my eye out for deals like that.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm in love with Amazon Mom!!! 

Also, I caved and bought so much stuff today guys, like holy crap. 
https://i.imgur.com/oV7tSUO.png
https://i.imgur.com/p2DEV1s.png
https://i.imgur.com/WK85DmC.png
https://i.imgur.com/7O2m8nc.png


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Navy very cute outfits! I bought some adorable gender neutral clothes from Carter's a few weeks ago. Clothes will be the only thing I'll need if baby is a boy. My ultrasound is in 10 days, hoping the tech won't slip with the gender! I wish you didn't have to wait so long for an ultrasound navy. How are you feeling?

I've started feeling movement the past few days (feeling it right now :cloud9:) has any one else felt anything? This is my second baby so I thought maybe id feel it earlier? This is def the honeymoon stage of pregnancy with more energy and less sickness. I can't wait for my bump to grow a bit more so I feel more comfortable wearing fitted shirts. We should do bump shots soon!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm exhausted and worried, but I'm having pregnancy symptoms so I'm trying to stay positive


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy lady those are sooooo cute!

Did I mention how we had a huge fight with my mil the past weekend?
Dh finally had enough seeing me upset at the crap she says and does. So told her she needs to stop and do better and make an effort of including me. She snapped and eventually said she'd actually make an effort. But she lied saying she's never on fb to message me.
But she's on everyday and likes my posts and status'.
Urg. 
So she messages me about clothes she bought me and his sister adds me to fb.
too much of an effort. Can't win. But I'm being the bigger person. I guess this is what we wanted, just not the way. But either way, holding my tongue and accepting it!


----------



## AmandaBanana

My blood tests came back. Completely negative for any chromosome disorders that they look for with those tests.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo, Amanda!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks :D
12 days till the gender!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm sorta worried about bleeding in my upper digestive track somewhere. 
My stool has been smelling kind of awful and today there was a bunch of black sections. Which Google tells me means bleeding in the upper track somewhere.
Not sure if I should mention to my Dr right away or keep tabs on it a bit first. 

Sorry for the tmi!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Black doesn't ALWAYS mean blood, though that is the most common reason. Definitely check with your Dr. You could have ulcers which get really painful if left untreated.


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg, love the foxes navy! They are just so stinkin cute! And glad you are still having symptoms. Was it the 28th you have to wait till for another ultrasound or sooner than that? I can't imagine how bad it sucks having to wait so long to find out what's going on! Hope you are doing ok today!

Light bright, that's awesome that you're feeling movement! I haven't felt what I thought was the baby in over a week now :-( but hearing the heartbeat on the doppler helps so much with assuring me she's still in there and ok. My 20 week is 2 weeks from today. I can't wait!! Do you have to drink 32 oz of fluid before yours too? I don't know how I'm going to be able to do that and then hold my pee in for 2 hours... It seems insane! 

Yay for your good test results Amanda! Was that the quad screen? I also got a call from my doc last week to tell me my results of my quad screen looked perfect so that was really good to hear! Your MIL sounds like a real piece of work!! And are you having pain after or while eating? I had an ulcer once and almost everything I ate have me horrible pain at the top of my stomach. Its possible something you are turned it black. This is gross, but I always have constipation issues and now that I'm pregnant it's constant. Sometimes when I go there are like 4 different colors in it that are seperate. Like you can tell it was several different things I ate that got backed up and then came out together lol. Ewww. But like navy said, definitely talk to your doc. If it happens again, I'd call before you have your next appt. if it doesn't happen again and you are not having any pain related to what it could be, then just make sure to mention it at your next appt! 

I have been an emotional wreck the past week. I don't know why. I want so bad to just be excited and happy but I always feel like I have to cry and this overwhelming sense of sadness that really drains my positive energy dry. I'm going to look into seeing a therapist after my Monday/Tuesday job is over for the summer. I'll probably wait till after I come back from Portland. But ugh, it is so frustrating and then I stress myself out even more because I'm so stressed and upset and can't stop feeling that way. And I feel so horrible thinking about my poor baby experiencing these emotions with me so I'm hoping that she can't yet feel it. :-/


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, my appt is the 28th, sorry for all the sporadic and short responses, with husband gone it's hard to get into a normal rhythm and such again.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I have absolutely no pain at all!

And awe Michelle emotions can be rough. I have my very off days too. I finally broke down and told me Dh part of what it was that o didn't want to talk about. I've felt better since. Other part was sadness for no reason. Seeing someone Is a great idea. Get ahead of it asap! 

I think it was quad? It tested for downs syndrome I know that.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi Ladies!! 

Navy those outfits and other items are adorable!! 

Amanda - Great news on your quad test!

I hope everyone had a good weekend, we had a quiet weekend then Sunday night I started getting a terrible migraine, which continued for the next two days. I had to miss Monday and Tuesday of work because I could not even think, this was the worst set of Migraines ever!! Today, thankfully I am finally feeling relief. 

Michele - I have been incredibly emotional lately as well!

We got a call from our specialist - my appointment is set for Monday Late Afternoon. 

We are in the early stages of finding me a replacement for my Mat leave and one of my cousins suggested that I should hire a friend of hers...who also happens to be DH's Ex-Gf and not overly competent, who also stalked us the entire first 1.5 years of our relationship...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yikes Hopeful, I hope you vetoed that idea quick lol


----------



## Hopeful.89

lol I just nicely said she can send me her Resume... I know that she doesn't have the experience that my position requires so it is easy for me to say no to her... at this point 4 years later I would hire her in a reception position with our company but that is probably it.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Only one more week until my ultrasound. I'm terrified they aren't gonna see the right growth. I'm already a week behind and my levels were taking 80 hours to double. They saw a yolk last time but that was it. I'm freaking out realizing that its only a short week away but at the same time its so far to not have any answers.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Navy so sorry. The waiting game must be torture :hugs: hopefully all of the worrying and waiting is worth it and all is well. 

Someone asked about drinking a lot of water before an ultrasound. I've never had to do that! In fact, I've always peed before my ultrasounds and they've never had a problem seeing things. Isn't it weird that some Drs require it and some don't? No point in being uncomfortable if you don't have to be!


----------



## linzylou

It's been so long since I've posted and I am SO sorry! :nope: I hope I'm still welcome. I tried to catch up on all that I've missed but it was a lot.

Navy, I'm so very sorry for your loss as well as excited for your rainbow. Congratulations! I hope this week flies by so that you can see your little bean and know that everything is okay - sending positive thoughts and vibes your way.

Micheleb87, I saw where everyone posted their ages. I'm 27 and my DH will be 36 in December. I think we have a similar age gap between us and our spouses! 

AFM, my EDD is officially Jan 17. It's going by way too fast this time around! I feel like I haven't bought or done a single thing for this baby. I'm sure that will change after our scan on the 31st! We're secretly rooting for a boy but both DH and I think it's another girl, and the thought of DD having a sister close in age is pretty awesome (my sis and I are 9 years apart). 

I feel ginormous already and am running out of clothes that fit. I still have fall/winter maternity clothes from my last pregnancy (and lots of leggings) so hopefully I can hold off a little longer and not have to buy too many new clothes. I'm feeling movement every day now, usually at night, or after a glass of orange juice or even ice water. I feel okay symptom-wise, just worn out and achy and super emotional sometimes when I think about dividing my time between the baby and my two-year-old. She's my whole world, my best little friend, and it's hard to imagine not being able to give her a bath or put her to bed or give her my full attention because the baby needs me, too, BUT my friend just had her second baby and she said that it's hard but not anywhere near as bad as she used to worry it would be. So I guess that's reassuring. 

What does everyone have planned for the weekend? DH is working tomorrow so I'll find something for DD and I to do (probably library or swimming) and Sunday we are having a BBQ at our house with some friends. Then my MIL will be in town for a few days...which means I get to sleep in! :sleep:

First bump picture! 19 wks with baby #1 vs (almost) 19 wks with baby #2. I'm definitely bigger this time around!
https://i57.tinypic.com/28vwva9.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hi Linzylou, of course you're still welcome!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Linzy you're looking great!
Navy you're in my thoughts &#9825; when's the app again ?

I have my gender scan next Monday! 8 days.
Sleeping si getting uncomfortable already.
And my belly button has changed. It used to be deep and narrow. Couldn't see the bottom. Now it's wider and shallow and I can see the bottom like right there! Crazy!I definitely am growing a bump then!

I spent the last few days super sick. Thursday couldn't move or even eat. I felt better half way through Friday. Worked this weekend. Busy busy it seems like!


----------



## NavyLadybug

My appt is the 28th, woohoo for the gender scan!!!!


----------



## linzylou

Wow, Amanda, sorry you were so sick! Glad you're feeling better! I'm super uncomfortable at night, too. I just really miss sleeping on my stomach. Is your gender scan on the 31st? I think mine's the same day!

Just a few more days, Navy! :happydance: How are you feeling?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm feeling a mix of excitement and feeling good and of feeling absolutely terrified haha


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yes it is my gender scan!!

I said to Dh today, I want to go get a stethoscope today. He goes "oh okay :( I was going to get you one and surprise you"
How adorable &#9825;&#9825;

Just a few more days until all of our scans!!


----------



## Micheleb87

3 more days navy! I have been so super busy the past few days and was happy to see that everything is still so far so good on your end!

My 20 week u/s is on the 2nd. So a week from Wednesday. I can't wait! I still haven't been feeling baby move aside from a few times a couple weeks ago. It is discouraging but her heartbeat is still there which keeps me from freaking out. I cannot wait to see that everything is looking good at that next ultrasound!! It can't come fast enough... I've also been getting fatter. Most of my jeans don't zip anymore and the ones that do hurt me if I get the zipper up. A friend taught me the hair tie trick so I've been doing that haha. I also have been wearing a lot of yoga pants and I bought my first pairs of maternity pants and shorts but my belly isn't big enough yet for me to not have to pull them up constantly so not wearing them quite yet... I had a really good past couple days as far as being emotional goes though so that is good... 

Something crazy happened Friday night. OH's best friend/our landlord who lives downstairs from us rented an RV at a campground and we met him and his friend out there to go camping for the weekend. Well Jim (the best friend who I CANNOT stand) was wasted when we got there. One of OH's coworkers (who also used to be my coworker before I left that company) has a permanent site and her and her family were there for the weekend. She was driving us around in her golf cart then brought us back to the RV when I said I was ready for bed. When we got there Jim wasn't there and Tina (the coworker) came in for a min. Then she went outside and Jim happened to be walking in at the same time and her golf cart wasn't there so she was like "where is my golf cart?" Jim got so mad about it and started yelling a couple min later inside the RV (when Tina was still outside!) "what a f-ing c***!" Over and over again. "How dare she come to my place and accuse me of taking her f-ing golf cart!" Tina is like the nicest person ever and she was not accusing Jim, just simply freaking out because it (and her phone, wallet, and keys!) wasnt where she left it. OH kept telling him to shut up and that she was right outside but he wouldn't stop... Then after they finally found it (someone had moved it down a bit-probably Jim but he wouldn't admit it) OH came back and Jim was just screaming at him at how Tina is such a bitch. Then he got up in OH's face and hit him twice! Then they were rolling around on the ground so I am like stop it right now! I'm leaving! And I went out to the car with every intention to leave by myself if OH didn't immediately stop acting like an idiot by fighting back and get his butt outside. But as soon as I started the car, OH was out there and we went home. Now he doesn't like Jim anymore either and is happy to live somewhere else asap. So no more considering living next door to that asshole in a duplex! Thank god!!! As crappy as it was, I'm glad it happened. Because now he really can't make excuses for that guy cause he really is just a mean nasty inconsiderate dick of a person. Sorry that story is so long!! 

Linzy, I will be 28 in November and OH will be 37 January 9th  so yes, almost same age gap! My edd is January 25th. But I consider it the 24th cause my first scan measured me a day ahead of what my lmp gives me for a due date  I also am already having trouble sleeping. I think it's a mixture of insomnia and being uncomfortable. Sometimes I lay on my back for a min because both my sides seem uncomfy, but then if I doze off like that, I jump awake shortly after and quickly switch to my side in fear I'm going to block that vein that supposedly can mess things up if you lie on your back... I think I'm gonna need more pillows soon...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Michele, do you know where your placenta is? It's very possible you have an anterior one (meaning its on the front of your belly, behind your belly button) both I and my friend have had Anteriors in our pregnancies and feeling movement is a little delayed because of it, but nothing to worry about :) If you placenta is somewhere else, it could just be that baby is snug and likes to nap or might be way in the back :)


----------



## Micheleb87

No, I don't have a clue :-/ I'll be sure to ask though at my ultrasound! How long did it take you to feel movement with DS?


----------



## Micheleb87

And it's super easy for me to find the heartbeat always. Would that imply that the placenta is not in front? Or would the doppler find a heartbeat regardless?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Doppler will find it regardless :) and with DS I felt it at 14weeks but as my placenta moved (they do move in case you didn't know) I felt him less by week 17 (which freaked me out) until my scan at 18 weeks showed an Anterior Placenta and my Dr said, "Ahhh, that's why! Everything is fine, your placenta is just in the way!" and then by week 24 it had moved more to the left and I could feel him much more again :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

This is my 30 week US, the big white blob in front of his face is my placenta which by that point was on the lower left of the front of my uterus, so no longer strictly Anterior but still made it hard to feel him on my lower left at time :)

https://i.imgur.com/i4NUbOE.jpg


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh wow, that's crazy! That'd really freak me out if I felt movement that much then it just stopped! And I wasn't sure on if the placenta moved much or was attached somewhere so that it stayed in same general area. But that would make so much sense on why I felt movement on several different occasions a few weeks ago but haven't lately... If so, I hope it moves out of the way soon because all I want is to feel those kicks and flutters!


----------



## Micheleb87

Hmmm, I wonder if I can see placenta in any of my pics... Not sure I'd be able to distinguish it though even if it's there. And if I could I definitely wouldn't be able to tell if it was in the way or not lol.


----------



## NavyLadybug

They usually stay in a "general" area, meaning the left or right or top or bottom but do move around in those "quadrants" so to speak. The only place you don't want it is on the very bottom which is called Placental Previa and it covers the cervix.


----------



## linzylou

Amanda, that's sweet of your DH! Hopefully the week goes by quickly. Lots of scans coming up!

Michele, I'm glad your OH agrees with you now and wants to move. That guy sounds crazy! 

I can't even do the hair tie trick anymore! I fit into like, two pairs of shorts and I have a BellaBand to hold up my jeans but I also live in yoga pants. I have some maxi skirts and dresses too because it's so so hot here. I can't wait for fall so I can wear leggings 24/7 lol.

Navy, I had no idea your placenta moves!

Not much going on for me tonight. DH is gone fishing so it's just me and the two-year-old and a pile of laundry to fold!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Since it's not considered an issue, many women aren't told their placenta moves until they have Previa or an Anterior :) I didn't know either until my Dr told me haha


----------



## Hopeful.89

Sorry ladies I have a lot to catch up on, and I will tomorrow morning when I am back at my computer.

We just finished up with the specialist and they have confirmed there is no more fluid to be concerned about and we are having a baby BOY!!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## NavyLadybug

OMG that is freaking wonderful news, Hopeful!!!! Made my day right there!!!!!!


----------



## linzylou

That's great news!! :happydance: Congrats on being team blue as well! How exciting!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hopeful that's amazing news!!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Yay, hopeful! That is awesome!!! So happy for you :-D 

Linzy, it is already getting cold here! It was on the upper 50's/low 60's today! Hope it cools down for you soon!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Ladies!! We are very excited and happy that the high-stress is over!

It is crazy that my 20 week Ultrasound will be my 4th! Although, it is really nice getting to see baby so often, especially yesterday at the specialist they put baby up on a big screen tv for the entire scan!! DH usually gets to watch the whole thing but at the Radiologists I just had to wait for them to move the screen. 

Michele - I am glad to hear OH is on the same page as you with your landlord!! I have only felt a little bit of movement as well and right from the start they told me my placenta is anterior so that is normal and I probably won't feel him until 20+ weeks. I do feel the odd flutter that is so strange I am sure it is him, usually when I am laying on my back and relaxing in the evening. He is also facing me so if he is punching he is punching my gut lol.

Navy - I am so excited for your Ultrasound it is coming so soon!!! You will be in my thoughts and I will pray for good results!

Linzylou - Welcome back!

Amanda - I hope that your MIL is not giving you any more grief!


----------



## Flourish

Hi all, 

Sorry I have been AWOL for a little while, I have spent most of my time packing for moving house. I move tomorrow and won't have internet at home for a while until it gets put back on :( I'll still be able to check when I am out in a wifi area but hopefully it won't take long to be reinstalled, but if I'm missing for a while you know why! 

Congratulations on being team blue! 

Michaela sorry to hear about the argument but yay that you now get to move away! 

Navy I will be thinking of you tomorrow for you scan. 

I have been having a rough time again :( being sick lots still and now bringing up blood.. I think I have probably just scratched my throat or something when throwing up too much but it freaked DH out so I am trying to get a drs appointment today to get checked. 

Sorry if I have missed anything and hope you are all okay xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

I could be that you've developed an ulcer if your MS is really bad. Hopefully they get it fixed!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Tomorrow is the big day and I am terrified, I've been shaking all morning and I just wish the day would hurry and end so I could sleep and then be on the way to my appt. I'll have no one there with me and as silly as it sounds, I'd do anything to have someone there to hold my hand, because no matter the outcome I'm going to cry, I just hope they are happy tears.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Flourish - I hope that your sickness goes away soon!

Navy - Try and stay busy today! We will be thinking of you today and tomorrow and hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## Micheleb87

Hopeful, I swear yesterday when I was driving I was feeling the baby move around! It felt similar to gas bubbles but different and it was like an almost constant bubbling feeling for a couple minutes! It had to have been her! Even if it wasn't, it got me super excited haha. I can't wait till we are feeling those kicks and punches! So excited for my ultrasound on Wednesday. I haven't seen the baby since my 14 week gender reveal ultrasound so it's going to blow my mind how much different she looks, I'm sure! We're almost at the halfway point. Woop woop! 

Flourish, sorry that you are feeling sick again :-( that really sucks! Hope you are able to see the dr to make sure everything is ok. feel better!!

Navy, the waiting must be awful. I'm really sorry you have to go alone to your appt. it must be terrifying! I have off work tomorrow and if you have an iPhone and would like to FaceTime before or after, I would be happy to! Or I could get Skype on my phone and we could Skype! But either way I will be thinking of you and we will all be with you in spirit even though we can't physically be there! You're going to be ok!!! *hugs*

Afm, my understanding my emotions during pregnancy book arrived yesterday and I'm excited to read it. I started it last night but then fell asleep haha. I have been feeling much better and less emotional the past couple days which is awesome! And OH and I are going camping (just the 2 of us!) Friday night till Sunday so super looking forward to that.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's very sweet, Michele, and I wish I could but since I go to a Military hospital on base, my phone can't even send a text! It drives me insane because it takes 15 minutes to get off base and I'll have to wait til then to even send my husband a text or FB PM!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh man, that is really crappy :-( I wish you could bring a friend with you! What time is your ultrasound? Try and get on as soon as you can afterward to let us all know how it went! I'm super anxious to hear how everything is and really really hope all is well!! It's got to be a good sign that you're still having symptoms and haven't had any blood or cramping, right?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I have no friends or family here. And no bleeding, but I do have mild cramps occasionally but usually its not my uterus, its my stomach not agreeing with something I ate. I'll be sure to update as soon as I can tomorrow morning!


----------



## Micheleb87

I feel like I had light cramping soooo often in the beginning though. But it's supposed to not be a bad sign as long as it's not painful cramping, as far as I know! And tummy cramps have nothing to do with baby I'm sure  

That is so sad you have no friends there :-( is there any way to meet people in the area? Like any type of class or anything like that? I've been trying to think of ways to make more mom friends... I only have a few I rarely see. One of my closest friends recently moved to Oregon and my other closest friend is moving to Oregon also next summer. My other good friends I don't see often because I've been working so much the past year and after I spent a year in Ireland, nothing was the same with my friendships anymore. It was like weird and things changed so much. So I understand how that can be not having anyone around :-/ I'm lucky to have a really great little sister though who is always able to be there for me. I wish you lived closer to your fam and friends :-(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Since we're military its part of the life. Honestly, I sort of prefer it that way most of the time, I'm a loner but at times like this I wish I did make friends easily (I CANNOT make friends with people my own age, it's impossible because I act like I'm in my 40s, I get called an Old Maid more often than not LOL) Also, weirdly enough, I CANNOT get the thought of twins out of my head. I know its not gonna happen (only saw one sac and one yolk which rules out identical and fraternal) but I just can't stop thinking about it LOL


----------



## Micheleb87

Haha, funny you say that because I always call myself an old lady. I stopped enjoying going out on the weekends several years ago and I feel like that's the only way to see my old group of friends. And I feel like I'm boring sometimes... I get excited over things like getting a new mattress or sewing machine. Lol. And I can't stay up late anymore... This is why I want mom friends so I can have people to relate to 

Oh, and crazy thing--I visited a friend yesterday and she was telling me about how she just got back from visiting her cousin in Missouri who is in bed rest till she gives birth. She is pregnant with mono-mono (?) twins (twins who share a sac with no divider!) Their cords are wrapped around each other's loosely so they could get tangled at any moment and then they would have to take them out right away if that were to happen. So she has to constantly wear 3 monitors attached to her belly that pick up the heartbeats and anytime she or the babies move, an alarm goes off and someone needs to come into the room to move the monitors and find the heartbeats again. It's crazy! She's 28 weeks and they want her to get to 34 if possible but said that they would most likely survive now because their lungs are developed enough so that's good! Anyway, the single sac doesn't always mean no twins! It's rare but it happens!! And they can make it if it does  how cool would that be? Omg I love twins so much.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm the same way. I moved here just under a year ago so I have no friends. Some girls from work are "work friends" but I don't see them outside work.
Then one of Dhs military friends, his wife and I chat a lot but never actually hang out. 
I am a loner too. Being social is tiring. But I wish I did have a circle of friends or something. I ddon't make friends easy. Especially girls.
Ah well. 
Life is life.

Can't wait to hear the results of your us navy &#9825; I'm anxious for you!


----------



## Micheleb87

Good luck today, navy! Can't wait to hear how it goes! :hugs:

It's hard for me to make friends also because I have been a nanny for so long and haven't worked much at any other place where I could even make work friends. Plus, girls can be so mean. I don't like girls in general, haha. But I'm happy with the few I have, even though I don't see them much.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lots of happy tears today ladies!!! Baby is ahead by 3 days at 7+5, HB is 168, lots of wiggles and waving little arm and leg buds. I was so relieved I cried. The Dr had to give me tissues. Dr says the baby implanted on the left, meaning that this may very well be a little girl!

https://i.imgur.com/FMZr3uC.jpg


----------



## Hopeful.89

Good Luck Today Navy!!! I can't wait to hear how it goes!

It is funny how life events bring people back together. I grew up in a very small town and we always partied with the other small towns so we had lots of friends in high school and then we hit University and some stayed close to home some went far away but with social media we were able to stay connected. One of my best friends from my early 20's stopped hanging out with me when I started dating DH. She was still in the party scene and I was over it and didn't want to be anywhere near the cities. (Where most of us lived during University/College). Now 5 years later she is due in September and me in January and it has brought us back together. We certainly didn't end on bad terms just grew apart in that time and our pregnancies brought us back together. I feel fortunate that so many of my friends are pregnant around me it has made me more excited. I think once we start getting involved with classes and what not down the road it will be easier for all of us to make more Momma friends!


----------



## Hopeful.89

YAY NAVY!!!!!!!! I am so so happy for you, this made my day!

I hope you can breathe a little easier now and relax! This is so great!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

NAVY YAYYYYY!!!! I'm so relieved and happy for you &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## linzylou

I was so happy to wake up and read your news first thing, Navy! That's so wonderful!


----------



## Micheleb87

Yayyyayayayayyyy!!!! Omg Navy, this makes me so happy I am crying tears of joy for you! Best news ever!!!! Omg omg omg!! This is amazing! See, doctors are just dumb sometimes! And you are almost out of the danger zone! This one is meant to stick around :-D I have happy goosebumps haha.


----------



## Micheleb87

Have a great weekend, everyone! I most likely won't be back on till Sunday night because we will be camping this weekend.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Enjoy Camping Michele! DH and my family are gone the lake as well for fishing, camping and boating!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Change table, 20 cloth diapers, a bouncer chair, excersaucer, tummy time, play mat, 80 newborn diapers and receiving blankets all for $95. So good!
And I got a bunch of other cloth diapers and and diaper bag the other day as well.
Stocking up. So excited!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wooo! That's a great deal!


----------



## AmandaBanana

So excited to be stocking up on stuff :D

GENDER TOMORROW!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo!!! Can't wait to see if it's a little Missy or Mister!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm sooo excited. Hopefully we can tell by the ultrasound at 9am. But either way my Dr is awesome enough she'll have the results for me to officially pick up at 3!!
Then cute picture time for the reveal on Tuesday :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

So excited for you!


----------



## Micheleb87

Hope you had fun camping, hopeful! We got rained on all night Friday and most of the day on Saturday but we stuck it out and made the most of it. We tied a tarp up to two trees and then the other side to the racks on top of my car so we had a little shelter to sit under and we made a little campfire with the grill in between when we were using it to make food lol. We ate sooooo much. I probably gained 5 lbs. and it was still a lot of fun despite the rain. We used waterproof spray on our tent so no water got in which was awesome! 

Yay, Amanda! Can't wait to find out what you're having! I'm waiting till Wednesday to start my registry so my ultrasound can confirm I'm having a girl first lol! I'm sure she's a girl but 14 weeks was so early that I feel like theres a small chance it could still have been wrong haha. 

When is everyone else's ultrasounds? 

How are you feeling, navy? Will you be going back to the dr again soon to monitor the baby more closely, or is your next appt not for another month? Will you get ultrasounds at all your appts (you are considered high risk, right?)? And omg, your names are so cute. We still haven't decided on one yet... OH is really pushing for Eva for a first name.


----------



## Hopeful.89

wow Amanda! That is an amazing deal!!! I am having the hardest time finding cloth diapers, especially ones that aren't pink lol. I might end up ordering brand new from a website, however they are super expensive brand new! What brand did you get? are they the pocket style?

Navy I hope you enjoyed a stress free, celebratory weekend!

Today is day one of DH being gone for school, thankfully he will be home on weekends. I give you ladies credit for having your DH's gone for long periods of time. I am just not used to it anymore, it will take me some time to adjust. 

I am a mixture of Proud, Nervous, excited ball of emotions today, trying to keep it together at work! lol.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hopeful, go on Ebay and look for them, you can get them for a slow as 6.99 each (with an insert!) in ALLL kinds of patterns! Also look on Zulily, they have some on sale for 9.99-12.99 instead of 23$

https://www.zulily.com/search/filter?q=diaper&&zusizes=Newborn
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...TRS2&_nkw=alva+baby+diaper+lots&_sacat=146531


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Navy! I will check those out!

Michele - I somehow missed your post this morning!

Sorry you got rained out! That is never fun but at least you could still enjoy the outdoors. We had great weather Friday evening and Saturday then rain on Sunday. Tubing was a blast (of course not for me), fishing was a total bust unfortunately but we still enjoyed the time out on the lake! I hear you on the eating! I love making nachos on the campfire, so we had it a lot, and of course as soon as someone brought up hot dogs with mustard I was salivating so I had a couple of those as well lol. We did do steak, shrimp, and asparagus on Saturday over the fire and it was amazing! I miss having a good ol' steak, I have really cut back since becoming pregnant.


----------



## NavyLadybug

You're welcome Hopeful!

Michele, I hate getting rained out!


----------



## AmandaBanana

https://i61.tinypic.com/9tn9mt.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/r1des4.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/90zk86.jpg


----------



## AmandaBanana

https://i58.tinypic.com/5w06x3.jpg

https://i62.tinypic.com/elp4g.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/5pqw7d.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/2qnzchs.jpg


----------



## AmandaBanana

So it's the spawn of the terminator by the look of the face straight on. Ahha

One with the mouth open. Feet, arms, stretching out. So adorable.

Final gender results later today. Pretty sure it was a boy. They got the potty shot and he was packing. It was pretty obvious. She didn't even try to move around to make sure it wasn't the umbilical cord or something :p
He was wiggly and sooo cute. Hands behind his head, feet crossed. But he was moving around tons. Very cooperative though!!
Weighs half a pound, perfect weight and she made it seem like he appeared perfect tly healthy. Again final results later today though!!

Our little Avery Paul &#9825;


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh my goodness, the little feet!!!!!! Wonderful name choice, so very handsome!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thank you!! 

And for the cloth diapers,I have some pocket diapers. The cons with those is yoy have to change the entire thing every time. So I have a few all in 2. You put a flat, prefold or insert into it. Then you only have the change the inside cloth, not the outside shell too.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Great scan pics!!

I have been looking at the Alva All in two, a friend recommended them. I am scared to stock up on one kind and then end up hating them lol.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah same. I've got a few pockets a few ai2 and cover ones. Try them all out. Different situations maybe be best with different kinds. 
We shall see :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hope everything that hasn't been on to much is doing well!!

AFM: Last night DH and I decided on our baby names! *Remi Louise* for a baby girl and *Lyle Alphonse* for a baby boy!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Love the names navy! how adorable :)

You see the picture of the one foot? (Not with both) sorta looks like 6 toes in there :p I'm sure it's just blurry or whatever but it's sorta odd!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Even if there are six, just one extra toe to love! Hahaha


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hahah yeah really. I of course wouldn't care but I'm just not sure if that's what I'm seeing! 

Nap time for me. Barely slept last night as I was so excited for this morning!


----------



## haydensmama08

Hello! I am new here. Just found this site and just looking for friends. I am due 2/24/16 with baby 2. I had a previous loss and a divorce in 2012 and I am now remarried for 2 years now and we are expecting out first together. I have a 7 year old son who is my world. He is with me half the time and with his dad half the time. Hard dealing with that. Ever since about a week before I found out I was pregnant, I have cried every time I drop him off at his dads. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello, HaydensMomma!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Welcome Hayden! 


Okay everyone!! The results are in! 






https://i58.tinypic.com/ycdmv.jpg


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats Amanda in your boy! And navy and hopeful on your healthy babies!!

We had our scan on the 27th and stayed team yellow. Took lots of restraint not to look at the screen but I'm still thinking boy. I found out I have placenta previa, which Navy mentioned, is where your placenta covers your cervix. I have another ultrasound in 4 weeks to see if it's moved up at all. I'm devastated at the thought of having a csection. I had an all natural birth with DD and was planning for that for this baby as well. I'm not going to get too discouraged because they said most of the time the placenta moves up as the uterus grows and they'll be no issues. So I'll wait for my next ultrasound before getting too upset over this news. 
Hope everyone is feeling good in second trimester. This baby is dancing away as I type! It's been about 2 weeks now feeling it and it doesn't get old :cloud9:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, you're still technically early, LITE, so there's plenty of time for the placenta to move! It's usually if it moves down late in the 3rd Tri that Drs actually get a bit worried about it. I'm sure it'll move and you'll be able to follow your birth plan!

Amanda, very cute announcement!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats Amanda!

Welcome haydensmomma.

Lite - I hope your placenta moves!


----------



## linzylou

Welcome haydensmama!

Amanda, congrats! Your ultrasound pics are adorable, and I love the reveal photo. Cute idea!

Navy, I love the names you've decided on - especially Remi Louise! I've always loved Remi and the two names flow so well together.

Lite, I hope your placenta moves. Sounds like there's still plenty of time!

We had our ultrasound yesterday and we're having another *GIRL*! We were originally rooting for a boy but I couldn't be happier. Everything looked good and she was very photogenic (although my DD thinks she looks like a dinosaur). Can't wait until January to see her again!

https://i59.tinypic.com/14ugsxl.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks Linzy and congrats on the little girl!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Congrats on the girl!!

Urg I'm having this constant pain in my lower left waist line area.
Dh wants to call the dr but I'm sure it's just normal stuff.
it's sure annoying and painful though!


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's you round ligament, more than likely, little Avery has settled comfortably on that side and its getting sore. Try a Pregnancy Belt!! You can get em for like 10$ on Amazon :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats on the baby girl Linzy!!! 

Amanda - I agree its probably ligament pain I was getting it on and off, as long as there is no bleeding or extreme discomfort with it. But if you feel more comfortable get checked out.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks for the comfort :)
I'm okay now!
haha he was quite comfy in the us. Hands behind head and legs crossed. So he's probably just chillin on my left side :p
I definitely have to invest in more maternity pants. I just hate that they can be so expensive! ! 
I'll look up the pregnancy band!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I like the BellyBands, because you can continue to wear your old pants (undone) and the belly bands support and cover the top of your pants. 

I agree maternity clothes are extremely expensive! I completely forgot that I am having dinner with one of my best friends and we are going to a fancy-ish restaurant and I wore leggings and an oversized sweater to work...so right after work I am going to rush to a maternity store and by a pair of pants and a cute top. I also slept in this morning and was late for work so I look like I just rolled out of bed. lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just got off the phone with Panorama, my blood draw is next Wed on the 9th!! So about 7-10 days after that I'll know if my baby is high risk for anything and the gender is well! While the risks are the important part, I'll admit I'm excited at knowing the gender so early! As crappy as I feel, this makes me a little happier lol


----------



## AmandaBanana

Awe finding out the gender so early is great for bonding!!

Hopeful, I hear ya. Today I'm wearing sweatpants to work cause I don't even care lol


----------



## linzylou

I totally second the BellyBands. I have one from my last pregnancy and it's been a lifesaver. 

Navy, it's so cool that you will know in two weeks or less if you're having a Remi or a Lyle! 

I'm so tired atm. I'm not sleeping well at all. Since we're having another girl, we're keeping the nursery the same and moving DD into the room next door. She's been in a big girl bed for a while so I'm hoping that if we keep the layout the same, she'll like her new room. It's currently our office so I'm trying to get motivated to clean it out so I can paint it as soon as the weather cools down. Whenever I have free time, though, I mostly just wanna sleep! :sleep:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Exciting you will find out the gender so early Navy!

linzy - I feel the same about having no energy and not sleeping. I really hope this doesn't last the next 20 weeks! Although I know part is because DH isn't home... one more sleep and I get 4 nights with him thanks to Labour Day Weekend! Babies R us is having their babyfest this weekend in Canada so I am going to try and stock up!


----------



## Micheleb87

My wifi at home has been slower and spottier than ever! I have to go outside when I want to use it most of the time and it has been sooo got and humid out the past few days that I haven't even wanted to be outside haha. So now I am at work and using the wifi. Sooo much better lol. 

Amanda, omg! Your ultrasound pics are so adorable!! And so is your gender reveal pic. You finally have a beautiful bump! I still don't have much of one and realized I've gained over 20 lbs since my bfp :-O so all my fat is hiding my bump I think :-/ 

Navy, can't wait for you to find out the gender! I had my ultrasound yesterday and the tech confirmed she's a girl. I didn't like the lady. She kept calling my baby "it" and "fetus" which I took offense to and felt was so rude... But I asked about where my placenta was and she said its above the baby at the top of my abdomen and that its possible that it's making it harder for me to feel kicks. The baby was kicking a lot during the ultrasound and it was so cute!! The pics she printed for me weren't all that great but I'll post a few. The baby opened and closed her mouth a few times while we were looking at her face and she also had fingers in her mouth at one point haha. I might have to go back for better pics of the heart because the tech said that usually they wait till 20 weeks to do the scan because even a few days before can make it difficult to get all the pics of the heart that they need so I might have to come back next week (I hope so! Haha). Whoever scheduled mine must have been confused with the dates. 

Linzy, congrats on your baby girl! 

I also love the belly band. A friend gave me one of her old ones so I've been wearing it with my pants open and closed at the buttonhole with a hair tie. Sooooo comfy! With my pants that still fit, anyway... Some of my pants are too tight in my thighs now since gaining so much weight. Ha.


----------



## Micheleb87

Here's her face with her mouth open haha. She looks like a skeleton!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Micheleb87

I think those are her feet
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Micheleb87

And here's one more. I have 3 pics that are almost exactly the same as this one lol. I want to get a little photo album to keep all the ultrasound pics in.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmandaBanana

Awe adorable pics! 
And your making a life inside you, it's okay to gain 20lbd! Don't be hard on yourself, you're a beautiful woman :)

Avery even held his foot during the us. It was sooooo cute. I could watch him in there forever.
I think it's really bonded us knowing the gender. Dh is always kissing my belly. Says bye to avery in the morning. He used to as well, but this feels much closer.
I'm so happy :)


----------



## Micheleb87

Thank you! It's just hard because I keep thinking of all the work I put into getting into shape over a couple years time. And then I think about how in January I'll probably be back to square one and it'll be really hard to do much about it for awhile with the baby here. But I shouldn't even think about that stuff because I'll be so happy to finally hold her in my arms that my weight probably won't even matter! 

Omg that is so cute and sweet! I wish the tech gave me more good views. We were mostly looking at the heart and brain the whole time. Which was cool but I wanted to see all of her more! 

I've actually been feeling a lot of movement the past couple hours which is just blowing my mind! It's been on and off but I haven't gone more than a few min without feeling movement in a couple hours. So hoping it is the start of a daily thing now! So cool... 

Avery is such a cute name too. We're still undecided... I'm kind of overwhelmed with all the choices yet I'm still hoping I will see a name that just pops and makes us both be like "that's the one!" But if not, it will be so hard to choose one! We have a list with about 25-30 possibilities but most are names OH really likes lol.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awww those are good US pics! So cute!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Aww those are great US pics Michele & nice to have the girl officially confirmed!

I got really sick at work yesterday, it seems now when I get my migraines I also can't keep any food down. 

I can't remember if I officially told you guys the name we decided on - Barrett Elliott we call him Bear right now as we are keeping his name a secret until her is here.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Very handsome name, Hopeful!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Super cute name, hopeful!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Very cute name hopeful!!

Having our babes in our arms will change everything for us :) although it'd my first child so I'm in crazy Awe. Lol

The us tech focused on those things as well. Avery us just quite the active baby and she was great at showing us that. Jealous you're feeling movement though, michelle! That's amazing. I can't wait to feel definite movements all the time :)


----------



## Micheleb87

I hear ya! I was just telling a friend today that I thought I knew exactly what being pregnant would be like emotionally and mentally as well as physically when I really didn't have a clue. Hearing her heartbeat and seeing her in ultrasounds and feeling her move is so miraculous and I never could have known the feelings those things give me till I actually finally experienced them. It's so amazing and crazy and awesome! And I'm sure you'll feel movement really soon! Our babes are getting too big to not feel pretty soon!


----------



## AmandaBanana

The dr and tech are surprised I haven't felt good definite ones yet with how active he is.
All in good time. 
And yeah, especially emotionally. I'm a Rollercoaster. 

I saw diet coke on the counter and freaked thinking Dh had someone over when I was at work last night. Apparently he got them from work. (He would never buy diet coke. Or walk to the store to get any lol)
Urg. Man. 
What I'd do not to be working tonight. Supposed to be my day off. Got roped into a closing shift.
Dumb work.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Been emotional tonight ladies. I looked at the calendar and realized I would be 20 weeks tomorrow had I not lost my Robin in June. We could have been finding out if they were a boy or a girl, I would have been feeling kicks and movement. Last week would have been about the time of me EDD for the baby I lost at Xmas as well. I'm eternally grateful for the child I'm carrying now, but I'll never forget my babies. It's just hard. I bonded with them so much in just a few weeks and I had such hopes.


----------



## Micheleb87

I'm so sorry Navy :-( I can't even imagine what that must be like... Only that it must feel extremely horrible. My mom miscarried several months before she had my 21 year old sister. If it weren't for that, my sister wouldn't be here and I wouldn't in a million years trade her for the sibling we lost. Hopefully when this one finally arrives all the pain will seem worth it and make the losses that much more bearable. He or she would not be here if it weren't for the awful losses. I hope that doesn't sound crappy or insensitive. It isn't meant to at all! I just hope you feel better soon! You're going to have a baby in April and I'm so happy for you! *hugs* 

I've been having so many emotional moments again but I think they're over things that are mostly dumb because all the sudden things that never bothered me much before are seeming like a big deal... Ugh. But when I'm upset I can't tell if I'm upset over something legit or if it's just the hormones. :-/


----------



## Micheleb87

And I'm sorry you have to work, Amanda! Super lame... I work tomorrow and then have off till next Thursday!! I never have that many days off but now I'm down to only working Monday Thursday and Friday and next Monday is the holiday so I have off... Then Friday I leave for Portland. Yay! 

Also, got a call from my doctor today who said I need to come back for more pics of the heart and a pic of the upper lip. She also said the 20 week can be done from week 18-20 so it was bs that the tech said the baby might be too young to get the right heart pics and that she just wasn't in the right position. But she said everything else looked good and there was nothing abnormal! So that was really good to hear. And I'm happy I get another ultrasound because it will probably be the last time I see the baby before she is here! Unless I cave and go back to the 3d place... Haha


----------



## AmandaBanana

Aw navy that must be really hard :( 

Michelle, sorry for your dumb tech! Atleast you get another us!

I'm sorta anxious for Mt app on the 14th. I might have to go alone im done school at 150, app is at 245. Not sure if Dh can make it off work and I can get him in time. And that'll be the app where dr tells me if the us was a-okay or not. Ahhh


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's not insensitive Michele. I'm forever grateful for this baby and I love it all the same. While they will never replace my lost children (not that they were meat to) they WILL be their own person and I know I would never trade that for anything. It's just hard to know that you lost someone and missing the things they could of done.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Navy - I am so sorry that this week brings back so many painful reminders, thankfully you are carrying your Rainbow! 

Michele & Amanda - We really have no control over our emotions these days! They are super unpredictable!

DH comes home today! Yay made it through first couple nights of sleeping alone, even though I felt like a zombie. 
Last night I was super turned on (tmi) and was face timing with DH and just wanted to fool around a bit, nothing extreme because I find it awkward sometimes on the phone and he didn't want to do anything...so I got grumpy and emotional and pretty much went to bed upset. On the plus side I actually slept really good last night! And tonight I am sure he will make up for last night lol. Ahhh....the hormones!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I hope we can all feel lots of movement soon!

I can only feel him at night when I am getting ready for bed, I think that is his play time. It is really neat to feel the right side of my belly getting really hard. (I think he must have his bum/back against the placenta and is pushing against it) Wed night I had my hand resting on my stomach and I felt it go from soft to hard it was really neat!


----------



## Micheleb87

I'm sure everything will be fine with your bebe Amanda! I know it's scary not knowing but you are young and the chances of there being anything serious to worry about are slim to none! When I told my mom about them not getting enough shots of the heart or one of the upper lip, she had to be all negative and say "oh, they didn't get one of the lip yet? Great." As if she is going to have a cleft lip or something... My mom is such a Debbie downer sometimes... But like a cleft lip can be fixed with surgery and I would much prefer that over downs or triosonomy or any more serious health problem! As long as she is healthy I don't care what she looks like! But I hope DH is able to come with so you don't have to go alone! 

Navy, it's got to be so hard... I can't even imagine. I wish the world was a more fair place and every good mother with a passion to have children was able to with no difficulty. It would be such a better place if only terrible mothers who should never give birth in the first place or women who didn't want to have kids were the only ones who had fertility issues. It's so not fair that there are so many abusive and neglectful and awful mothers who have multiple children while so many amazing and capable people are unable to get pregnant or carry to term :-(


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg Hopeful, that's awesome about feeling him on your tummy from the outside! 

Haha, I get mad at OH all the time for things like staying up past 9 on nights when I want to go to bed early. The other day we were doing stuff and I couldn't finish and finally he gave up and said that he felt lame for not being able to finish me anymore lol and I was like "well that's cause you never have sex with me anymore and I'm always horny now that I'm pregnant so I have to take care of myself now..." (Sorry tmi) Which was really mean of me... Especially considering it had only been a couple weeks of getting it one to two times a week which seemed like none after being used to getting it almost every day and sometimes twice a day. And it was shitty of me because he's been having really bad anxiety due to his stupid job which owes him thousands of dollars in commission that he hasn't seen a penny of. And also one of his best friends has stage 4 stomach cancer and won't be around much longer :-( So he recently started some antidepressants which change things for him and I do go to bed so early some nights just hoping he will join me and then I get so angry and cry myself to sleep sometimes feeling like he doesn't want me anymore when really I have no reason to think that because it's not like I made my wants known. But anyway, he was super offended at me saying that and said how maybe if I stayed up past 9 we'd be doing it more. I wish he wasn't on those pills though because they're messing up his sex drive! Ugh :-/ but we've been doing it more again the past week so maybe things are looking up (haha) again. Sorry if this is tmi!


----------



## Hopeful.89

LOL Michele - I am on the same page as you with the pretty much everything! I was so used to getting it and wanting it all the time so not getting it, especially when I want it is really hard for me. Yeah, most of the time if he doesn't cooperate I just do it myself haha.

I am sorry to hear he is on antidepressants though, they can really mess with the body, I hope that he just needs to adjust to them and then things will improve. I am really sorry about your friend with stage 4 cancer as well, we are going through it with one of my cousins right now and it has a hard emotional & physical toll on the people affected. I hope that your friend is comfortable as can be and enjoying his remaining time!


----------



## Micheleb87

Haha, me too! And now I want it more than I've ever wanted it in my life so getting it any less than I got it before is hard! I wonder if that'll change when the third trimester rolls around? 

Thanks. I don't know him too well, only met him through OH but he is definitely one of my favorite guy friends of OH. A few of the others I really don't like too much lol. But Nick is super nice and I really like his wife also. She is a total sweetheart. I haven't seen them in months though and only saw them when we would get together with OH's group of friends at one of their houses on the weekend. Which we haven't done in a long time. I hope she is making it through this ok... I can't imagine what it would be like to lose a husband to cancer while in your early 30's :-( poor girl...


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is way way to young to lose your spouse, life simply isn't fair! 

I heard 2nd Trimester is your most "active" month lol and the third it goes away because you are enormous and exhausted. DH is gone pretty much my entire 2nd Trimester and then he will be back for the third, so I am left to fend for myself. ha ha. I really hope that the meds don't alter his drive too much and he can bounce back.


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks! I hope so too! I feel like with the way I am emotionally now, even if I'm not in the mood or my belly is in the way, I will still feel upset and angry if it's not happening! So hopefully I'll be able to make it through the third trimester without too many emotional breakdowns...

DH comes back every weekend or just some? That's gotta be hard! I get upset when OH leaves a few times in the fall for hunting for 5 days to a week at a time. Thanksgiving week last year though he went for a whole ten days and that sucked. You really are a trooper! Along with the rest of the girls here who have to go extended periods without their SO. It would be so hard for me to deal with!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

At least we can all vent about our emotional breakdowns together! I think the 3rd Trimester will be the most emotional.

Thankfully my DH will be home "most" weekends, however it is still harvest so I still don't see him because he comes home eats then goes straight to the farm and is usually there until 11pm and gone before I wake up. But after harvest it will get better he will be awake more with me. That sucks that your's goes on long hunting trips, mine hunts in the bush &valley close to our small town so he comes home every night. I am sure there will come a time when they decide to go hunt up north but that hasn't happened yet. I was hoping to be able to hunt with him this year but I will next year when babe is old enough to stay with my parents or in laws for the day.


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh man, that's rough :-( I hope his time away passes quickly! I'm worried about hunting this year because it'll be during the third trimester and I'll probably get myself all worked up when I'm alone feeling like I'm abandoned and like OH doesn't care enough to stay home with me lol! He said he'll take me with on one of the trips and we'll stay in a hotel. Unfortunately, the a-hope landlord apologized to OH and so they are sort of friends again and he will be staying with him in his trailer up north when they go hunting. It makes me mad that he would even want to spend any time with such a loser a-hole! And I feel like he is a bad influence on OH. Every time he drinks with him he drinks too much (thankfully it's not often...) and Jim (the d-bag!) is always talking shit about relationships and people that are in them and people who have kids which makes me soooooo angry and hate him even more. Grrr... I've never went hunting before but OH let me use his crossbow in the backyard last year to shoot at a target and it was super fun and I did well! He said he is going to teach me to shoot a gun then take me hunting but that isn't going to happen this year anymore, obviously. I don't know if I'd be able to shoot a deer though. It would probably make me wayyy too emotional and I might feel awful about it...


----------



## Micheleb87

And I think my feet are swollen today. They hurt when I walk, kind of feel bruised, and kind of feel like they want to fall asleep and my left one looks kind of puffy and red. Ew :-( lol


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh no! Sorry to hear that OH is friends with that loser again. Ugh, maybe once baby is here and d-bag keeps commenting OH will get sick of him and they will grow apart. 
I don't mind pulling the trigger but I will not let them suffer, I want to learn on a bow as a hobby but I prefer to hunt with a gun. I really want to get drawn for Moose sometime. I don't find it emotional when we are hunting to provide for us and nothing is wasted, that being said I get extremely emotional when people Trophy hunt and waste the animal. 

I hope the swelling goes down! Put your feet up and drink lemon water tonight!

And yay it is raining here which means DH will be not be able to farm. lol!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Michele if it doesn't go down by tomorrow, you need to call your Dr. Swelling can be normal, but this early it can be a sign of Pre-E. I've been through that, it's not fun. (Not meaning to freak you out, I just want you to be safe :) )


----------



## Micheleb87

What is pre-e?? I feel dumb :-X only know my left foot is visibly bigger and puffy. The right one hurts too but looks pretty normal. 

Hopeful, yay for the rain! OH only goes deer hunting and turkey every now and then and we do eat the meat although I don't like it unless he soaks it in something for a day to take away the gamey taste. And I don't know why but something about seeing the deer die makes me sad :-/ 

And supposedly Jim is going to talk to a therapist and OH thinks that once we're not living near him that they can be friends but still feels weird about living near him at least... But he has nowhere else to stay if he goes hunting aside from a hotel but Jim's trailer is on good hunting land and OH is also leasing a part of land on a farm that Jim also leases on... Ugh. Hopefully we can move really soon. But it kind of all depends on OH's employer paying him what they owe him in commission (they owe over 17 grand!) because with me only working 3 days a week now and him not getting his commission, we're kind of stuck. We plan on having enough to buy our own home with a nice down payment within the next 5 years which will be amazing. We want to get a nice foreclosure for a decent price and then we'll just fix it up. OH is really good with building and remodeling and all that type of stuff so he can do that and I'll be able to clean and paint haha. I can't wait for that...


----------



## Hopeful.89

pre-e is Pre-Eclamsia (Sp?)

That is crazy his employer owes him that much!! Yikes, I hope they can get that cleared up soon!

Usually with Deer meat we make sausage and jerky we cut the deer with pork for the sausage which helps make more for our big family and cuts down some of the gamey taste. I used to not be able to see the Deer either, I grew out of it pretty young, but I totally understand that some people don't like it.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, Pre-E is Pre-Eclampsia and its very dangerous. It causes swelling, increased blood pressure and protein in your urine. It's not good for mother or baby, Magnus was born at just shy of 36 weeks because of it


----------



## Hopeful.89

Yikes! That sounds scary, I would get checked out Michele, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Michele how's your ankles/feet?

Anyone else find out the gender?


Linzy & Michele, have you guys put any more thoughts into names for your Princesses?


----------



## AmandaBanana

https://i60.tinypic.com/nnmu04.jpg

I used to think I was so fat before. I was very self conscious. 
I look at the comparison and think I was so silly. I looked great. Still do with this growing bump, and I hope one day I get back to that place.

Hope all you ladies are doing very well!


----------



## Flourish

Hi All, internet back yay! 

I've had a quick look through everything I've missed. 

Yay for everyone finding out the sex of baby. 

Navy I am so please that everything is going well with this little one :) 

I am off to my 20 week scan this morning, hoping to fine out the sex! 

I had to go and see my dr about the sickness a couple of weeks ago and they changed my antisickness medication, he rung me again yesterday and said he would call back in a week or so to see how it was working as still being sick... I explained that the midwife said if it doesn't go by 20 weeks I'll probably be sick the whole way through and that the new anti sickness was helping much more than the last one so happy to just stick with this one.... I think the Dr just wanted to *fix* everything and said to try for anther week then look at a different antisickness tablet. 

New house is getting there.. We still have loads of boxes to unpack but by the time I have got home from work I am so tired and just want to go to bed. We have left the unopened boxes in babies room so hopefully that will give me the push to get them done so I can start thinking about sorting babies room out :)

Hope you are all okay xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

So exciting Flourish! Can't wait to see what you're having!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Welcome back flourish!! Glad you got Internet and settling into your new home!
Can't wait to hear your results!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Nice bump Amanda!!!

Flourish - Can't wait to hear what you are having!!!

AFM - We had a nice relaxing weekend at home. We hit up the Toys R Us Baby Fest sale on Saturday morning, picked up a few little things and got our travel system! Not the one I originally wanted but it will work great just the same on our farm roads and winter conditions. I got the Baby Trend Expedition Jogger Travel System. We also picked up a used swing, that looks brand new, a FisherPrice My little lamb, it is cutest thing and I can't wait to get the matching bouncer! Plus the lady we got it from had 2 boys so she also gave me a whole bunch of fleece sleepers and adorable outfit sets. DH and I re-arranged our living room to accommodate our new-to-us sectional and then we vegged out on Netlfix and football all weekend. I finally felt like we got a little bit accomplished! 

My cravings and baby boy are getting stronger. I craved home-made soft pretzels and pretzel dogs, so I made those on Sunday for the football game. Then last night around 7pm I started to have a crazy craving for Crepes, DH thought I was crazy but I had to have them and they were so good. Baby Bear I am starting to feel just barely on the outside of my belly, DH still can't feel him but I say in the next 2 weeks he will be able to. 

Sorry for the novel, just feeling really happy about the weekend and how much energy I finally have!! - Hopefully it lasts!


----------



## Flourish

Oooh cravings hopeful... I haven't had many cravings, just things I don't fancy at the moment. 

Soooo.... Scan went well, baby was being a little bit pesky and not showing face or anything so I had to go for a walk, have a drink and go back later to see they had moved positions.. Fortunately baby had moved enough for us to find out that she is a girl &#128151; 

I have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan as baby hadn't moved quite enough for us to be able to get all of the measurements.. Ah well get to see her all over again :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay! Another little girl!! Lots of little princesses in this group!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats on your Girl Flourish! That is so exciting!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats flourish!! 

Am I the only one who's team yellow? Sorry if I've asked this before, my brain is mush. 

Amanda looking good!! 

Here's my 20 week bump. I popped at 21 weeks with Dd so wondering if I'll have a similar growth spurt with this baby. 

Hope you all had a lovely holiday weekend :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

I believe you're the only "regular" who is still Team Yellow :) and I LOVE your tattoo! Cute bump too!


----------



## Flourish

Cute bump litebright.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Thanks ladies! 

Everyone in my family is thinking boy, including myself. Would be funny if it turns out to be a she! I really am so content with either gender, which is why keeping it a secret has been fun.


----------



## Micheleb87

Whoa, I haven't been on since last Friday! I had typed out a long one and then the wifi cut out and lost the whole thing which made me mad and give up lol! And I've had off work since last Friday and am finally back today. Love having wifi actually work on my phone haha. 

Navy, I've heard of preeclampsia before and it does sound so scary! My feet felt better on Saturday so decided to wait till my dr appt to mention it to her. They've been a little swollen on and off but not every day and not super bad. The doctor wasn't worried about it at all though and my blood pressure is still great. 


Amanda, your bump is looking good! And you are so not fat... I am 5'8 and weighed 168 (I had gotten up to 228 when I was 22 then spent several years getting healthier and losing weight) when I got my bfp and at the doc on Tuesday I was at 199 :-/ I almost cried. She said she doesn't like to yell at people about gaining weight during pregnancy but she said gaining too much can cause complications later on and that if drinking 3 cups of coffee and 3 cups of decaf (I've been craving coffee with loads of hazelnut creamer every day now and had been keeping it at 2 cups a day) will help me eat less that it is totally fine to do so. She also said weight watchers is safe during pregnancy. I'm leaving for Portland tomorrow till next Wednesday so I will wait till I'm back home to start because there's no way I can stick to a diet during a vacation... Haha. But I want to be in shape when I go into labor so it's easier and I don't want to have a ten pounder! I'm glad my doctor gave me the go ahead to do WW. Hopefully I won't break 200 in this pregnancy!!

Hopeful, happy you were able to score all that gear! I just finally started my registries this week. I put the BOB sport utility jogger on there and am hoping some family members will pitch in together and get it for me haha. I love that stroller soooo much. And yum to pretzel dogs! That sounds awesome! I have been hungry for pretty much everything and I'm almost always hungry... 

Flourish, congrats on your girl!! That's cool that you get to go back again. My tech didn't get enough pics of the heart or a pic of the upper lip so I get to go back for another one too  

Litebright, omg your tattoo is awesome and the bump is looking good!

Oh, and we are thinking Genevieve for the middle name and using Evie (like evvie) for a nickname. Well I want to anyway. OH is still stuck on Eva (like Ava). But my grandma's name is Genevieve and I think it would be super cute and she would love it!


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh, and I've been feeling the baby move daily now. It's so cool and I love it! One time when she was moving like crazy I pushed on my tummy really hard and felt a poke from the outside! But only one and it hasn't happened again since... But soon! She's getting bigger and stronger!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Great Bump Litebright!

Michele - Enjoy your vacation! All I want to do lately is eat, last night I picked up KFC. (I haven't had it at all my entire pregnancy so I thought one time couldn't hurt) I am scared to gain more than 20lbs this pregnancy, I might start a Pre-natal aquasize class on tuesdays then prenatal yoga on Thursdays! I find in the evenings I just want to sink onto the couch and watch netflix.


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks! How much, if any, have you gained so far? It just blows my mind that I've gained over 30... And I hear ya on wanting the couch and Netflix at night. I have been the same. I'm currently catching up on pretty little liars. I haven't watched the past couple years so I had a couple seasons to get through. I keep telling myself I'm going to go to the gym (which I'm paying for and not using lol) and do daily walks but then I always feel so unmotivated... I really need to join a class so I feel obligated to go. I think that's the only way I am going to stop being so lazy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Back from my appt, baby hasn't grown. no Hb could be found. I go back to radiology at 2 for more detailed scan.


----------



## Hopeful.89

ooo I love Pretty Little Liars! I am caught up to what is on Netflix but haven't watched any of the new season!

I am still below pre-pregnancy weight. I lost 7lbs in the first Trimester and have yet to gain it back, however my bump has popped in the last week and I feel bigger so I think I have put on a few lbs. I am waiting until my next midwife appointment to actually weigh in though. I am hoping to only gain 20lbs over my pre-pregnancy weight. I have a BMI of 33 (although I find the BMI to be so inaccurate because it doesn't account for muscle weight)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh No Navy!!! I hope that the detailed scan gives you more information! Thinking of you.


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh no Navy, I hope you just had a dumb tech!!! That is so scary :-( I will be thinking of you as well. Please let everything be ok!!!! How do you feel? Like does your gut say there is something wrong or did you still feel good and pregnant before you had this scan? 

And Hopeful, yeah, the bmi thing I consider really dumb... This last time I weighed in the 160's I was a size smaller than when I was 20 and weighed in the 160's (before I gained a whole bunch) because I had so much more muscle and was super tone. I said bye to the muscle tone once I got pregnant. Ha. Good for you though being able to exercise that kind of self control! I told my mom yesterday that I understand now how some people end up gaining 100 lbs when they're pregnant. It's not easy to make healthy eating choices and watch portion sizes when you're hungry ALL THE TIME! And I just am on the episode after the car crashed into Emily's house. So I have a ways to go yet before I'm caught up!


----------



## Hopeful.89

lol I have the motivation to pay for the classes, but to actually show up for them is another story! Because I am a total foodie, I need some sort of exercise otherwise I would totally gain 100lbs easy! To be honest I am not even sure how I haven't gained a whole mess of weight yet, I eat all the time! lol


----------



## Flourish

Michelle my sisters name is Genevieve :) good choice. 

Navy thinking of you right now. Hope everything goes okay. 

I've got a couple of episodes of pretty little liars to go then I think I am all up to date.. It's sooo addictive!


----------



## Micheleb87

I might have the same thing happen with a class (I've never actually taken any fitness classes before) but I keep telling myself I'll be better at a class than just going to the gym haha. 

Flourish, does your sister use anything for a nickname or does she just go by Genevieve? 

Navy, so anxious to hear how your second scan went!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Cute bump!

And thanks Michele. I hope your vacation is nice!

I'm super lazy and do no exercise. But I also started back at college and still work 3 times a week. It's a busy tiring schedule :(

Navy I hope everything is okay &#9825;


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hoping for the best for you Navy! I am leaving the office shortly so just know that you are in my thoughts and I will check first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## NavyLadybug

The baby is gone. It it stopped developing a couple days after my last US. Dr wants a D&C to test the baby for everything so I'm scheduled for Tues


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg Navy, that is the worst fucking news ever. My heart breaks for you and your family :-( I hope the doctors can figure out something to prevent this from ever happening to you again. Sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh navy :( I have no words. I'm hurting for you and your family &#9825;


----------



## Flourish

Oh Navy I am so sorry to hear that- sending you lots of love. 

Michele my sister sometimes goes by Gen or Genna but really likes her name so most people call her Genevieve.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh Navy, I am so unbelievably sorry that you have to go through this again. You are in my thoughts and prayers today and I hope that they can figure out why it continues to happen.


----------



## NavyLadybug

The Red Cross is bringing my husband home. He'll be home by Monday to be here during my surgery. He's getting 2 weeks of emergency leave and then he goes back to work here at the yards instead of going back to the ship.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm glad they are bringing him home. That's very considerate of them. Especially during this time for your family.
&#9825;


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Navy so so sorry to hear. I can't even imagine. So glad they are bringing your husband home so you have each other's support.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Had some bleeding and clots on Sat, but it stopped at the ER. 

3 Appts today. First one is counselling and therapy at 10, then blood draws at 11 and an US at 1:30 to check if the bleeding caused me to pass fetal tissue (Unlikely as I stopped shortly before leaving the ER and have yet to bleed again.) D&C is tomorrow.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Navy - I am glad that they are bringing your husband back and that he will be able to work closer to home for the next little while. I also really hope that they can come up with a solution for why you continue to go through this. I am glad you are speaking with a counselor and are not going through this alone. My heart hurts for you during this time.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I had my Dr app today.

Everything from the ultrasound looked perfect! Avery is perfect :)
She said after losing g weight initially, I've only gained 4 1/2 lbs from my starting weight. This is unbelievable to me as I am much bigger. My placenta is in front which would contribute to only feeling faint movements at 21 weeks. But no worries about its position. My cervix is good and long. Heartbeat is at 156 today.
And she is very surprised I haven't fainted again. However I'm takong her food advice and recognizing symptoms, so I've been managing great she says. 
Been debating prenatal classes. The ones I've seen are 175$ though. Pricey but could be a useful experience right?

We also bought about 100 pieces of clothing for $20. I think we're officially set. We had so much before and now so much more. Not counting things people have bought for us and have yet to get to us. So that's exciting. 

First weeks of college have gone well. Overly tired, but my body is adjusting. 
:)

How are you all


----------



## NavyLadybug

Figured I'd come in and update you ladies. 

We were at the hospital from 8:30AM to 5:45PM, and we were only supposed to be there til noon but the Dr was running behind because she got her schedules mixed up.

Poor DH had an experience while we were there because I hemorrhaged in Pre-op.
As soon as they took me back and they were hooking up my IV and stuff, blood just started pouring out of me. Like it covered the bed, dripped onto the floor, soaked all the padding and sheets under me and everything.
Poor DH actually asked if I was dying. I giggled at him cause I was sorta loopy on the first round of meds to calmly nerves and told him it was nothing. It scared him to see enough blood to cover the bed and run into the floor
They literally called for 4 additional nurses to help clean me up and get me situated. The Dr told me not to be embarrassed and I laughed at her and told her if she'd taken me back on time (it was 3 hours late by then) then this wouldn't have happened, it was her fault, not mine

Then 2 hours later when they finally take me back to the OR, I'm still conscious because they wanted to do an ultrasound before they put me under in case I passed fetal tissue. When they do this, my legs are not in stirrups, they are in slings (think movie style when someone has a broken leg) and I basically doing the splits while still covered in in not only the remenants of old blood but still pouring more blood with literally NOTHING of me covered except my folded up gown on my chest and its my Dr (female) 4 nurses (2 male and 2 female) and 2 other working on my Oxygen and Anesthesia (also 2 males) and the one doing my Oxygen notices me crying after the Dr says "product is retained" (meaning I hadn't passed the baby, which the phrasing made me cry) and the older man doing my oxygen starts patting my hair and trying to be soothing and he says, "Honey, it's ok, you don't have to be embarrassed, we see this and much more before noon." and I just shook my head and told him, "It's not that, embarrassment is the last thing on my mind. I've had at least 15 people examine me down there in the past week, I'm far past feeling embarrassed." After that I don't remember anything except waking up as they were pulling an intebation tube out of my throat because apparently I wasn't breathing correctly during the procedure.

Preliminary results from the testing should be back in 2 weeks (this is the screening to see the risk, low or high, of a chromosomal problem and the gender report) and then the diagnostic (The definitive Yes or No answers to possible problems) will be back in about 30 days. We also spoke with a counselor while i was in recovery about coping with grief and loss. He suggested the same techniques as he did in June (he actually remembered us, he gave me and Michael both a hug when he saw that it was us he was coming to see) and we chose names for the baby as part of closure and making it feel more complete in our minds and hearts that our baby was just that, our baby. We chose *Alistair Matthias* for a boy and *Sophie Remilia* for a girl


----------



## Hopeful.89

Glad to hear Babe is doing well Amanda! That is awesome that you got all those clothes for that price! I have been watching Varage Sale and other local garage sale pages for clothes. 

My cousin made me nervous last night as she said that she had 3 ultrasounds with her daughter and at 2 of them they told her she was 99% having a boy!! Then she had a girl, I am hoping that the specialist got a really good look at his parts to make sure that it is a boy, at this point I might be a bit disappointed as I have bonded with him as a boy already. lol.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Navy - I am once again so sorry that you have to go through this again. I hope that you can find closure and focus on your future. I am also really glad that your DH is able to be home with you, going through that alone would be terrible.


----------



## Flourish

Oh navy that sounds like such a traumatising experience for you. I'm glad you had the opportunity to speak to a counsellor, are you going to see him again or was it a one off?


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh that is one heck of an experience :/
I hope you and Dh are getting through and they find some answers for you!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone doing in here? Anyone started going a little crazy on the nursery yet? Or finished it for that matter? Haha


----------



## AmandaBanana

We are holding off on doing more until later. We have so much already. We just got our change table and baskets for it.

My class at school decided they are throwing me a baby shower. So that's amazingly exciting news for me. I thought I wouldn't have one. It's November 20th. So ill be 2 months to go,but that's okay. I'm super excited! 

Class all week, work every other day (and sometimes in the same day as class). I am wiped! But Dh has really stepped up helping to clean and cook. I'm so impressed!


----------



## Hopeful.89

We are doing good. 

I really need to get started on clearing out the nursery, the dresser/change table arrived today so now I really feel the pressure to paint and start organizing. I have to hold off on anymore major purchases until DH is done school and has a normal paycheck again. Thankfully we only have little things to purchase before Baby arrives. Except the cloth diapers which I think will be a big expense up front, but thankfully I still have lots of time!


----------



## AmandaBanana

We are also out of room in our apartment. Just in a 1 bedroom now and lease is up the month after baby is born. Hoping to get out a month early. But we don't have a formal baby room just yet.
Sooooon!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How exciting on the baby shower, Amanda!


----------



## Flourish

I'm so unorganised I have only bought a feeding pillow so far... DH and I have been to look at a few things but not bought anything yet. We are in a lucky position as a lot of friends and family are giving us stuff including a cot, Moses basket, clothes etc so haven't got an awful lot that we need to buy ourselves. 

I can't remember if you have said before so sorry if I'm asking the same question again... What are you studying in school Amanda?


----------



## Hopeful.89

I hope everyone had a great weekend!! 

DH finally felt Baby Bear move last night, baby was very active all weekend and because of my anterior placenta I didn't think DH would feel until at least 24 weeks. 

It was a nice way to kick off the night before a week of his classes. 9 More weeks of class left for him!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Flourish it's awesome yoy are getting lots of gifts! 
And it's okay, I am studying Early learning and childcare. 2 year diploma. 

Hopeful that's so awesome! 

I have an anterior placenta as well. Atleast I think so, the dr said placenta was in the front and I'm sure that's what it means :p I can't wait for Dh to be able to feel Avery.

22 weeks today for me! 

We are starting to collect seasonal decor for our home. We have many fall themed items around the apartment and it makes me so happy. And we will do it for Halloween, Christmas etc. 
I never had that growing up and I always wanted it. We will be "tthat" home :D

Smiles all around for me today.

Have a great day ladies, hope you're all doing fantastic! !!


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg Navy, that sounds like an effing nightmare :-( I am so so sorry and really hope these tests give you the info you so badly need to be able to avoid this situation. So glad DH is able to come home and then not be so far away. 

Amanda, glad to hear your baby is doing good!! Where did you find all those clothes for so cheap? I am going by my cousin's tonight to pick up a box of hand-me-down maternity clothes. Super excited!

I just got back from Portland last night. Had fun but didn't get to explore as much as I would have liked. I ate so much yummy food though and probably gained another 5 lbs!! I'll be starting weight watchers tomorrow haha. Also, when I got home and finally took my shoes off after the long flight home, my ankles looked like they had tennis balls in them! I had massive cankles and it hurt so bad to walk! This morning when I woke up they were almost back to normal. 

Today I returned to the doctors office for another u/s to try and get the rest of those heart pics and the upper lip and nose pic. It was soooo awesome seeing the baby kick on the screen while feeling it in my tummy at the same time. She is sooo adorable! Omg I cannot wait for her to be here <3 the pics I got this time were better also. I will post some. The tech said that the heart and lip look perfect which I was surprised because the last tech said she wasn't allowed to tell me anything. But I'm so happy. 

^ I made this post last week Thursday but my internet was not working or letting me attach any pics so I said "screw it" and copied and pasted this into a note with intentions on posting it on Friday at work but completely spaced, haha. 

Amanda, seasonal decorations are great! And I am 22 weeks today also. That's so cool about the shower also! How nice of your school friends! 

Hopeful, that's awesome about DH feeling bear! I felt my baby on the outside twice so far, when she was super active, but was home alone and had to push in really far to feel it. 

I bought a box of maternity clothes (6 jeans and 4 dress pants and a shirt) off a lady on Craigslist this weekend for $25! I didn't try any of it on till I got home but every pair ended up fitting which was awesome! I also bought a dress for my cousin's wedding yesterday from a different person on Craigslist for $5 haha. A few more shirts and my maternity wardrobe will be complete and for under $200! Woohoo! 

Flourish, how have you been feeling? 

Navy, how are you??


----------



## Micheleb87

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Micheleb87

That's her kicking her legs in the last pic haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Micheleb87

And this is my fave. Look at that big ol' belly! It's almost touching her chin haha! Omg she's so cuuuute! And it looks like she has my nose, by the profile.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful.89

Amazing Scan pictures Michele!

They make me super excited for my ultrasound tomorrow! It will probably be the last time we see our babe before January. *tear* 

I have decided that I am going to buy a bunch of fabric and make some infinity nursing scarves, some for myself and then because I have around 8 friends expecting between now (one went into labour last night!!) and January, that will be part of my gift to them. That way I will save a little bit of money on gifts!


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks, hopeful! 

What a great idea! Are you just going to experiment till you find what works, or do you have a pattern? Now I want to copy you ;-) haha. That is a lot of pregnant friends! 

And yay for ultrasound tomorrow! They have become my most favorite thing ever! I am already thinking of going back to the 3d/4d place as I have a $50 credit but I mentioned it to OH and he made fun of me and asked why I can't be like a normal person who waits till the baby comes out to see it lol. So I probably shouldn't waste the money... But it's just so amazing and seems worth the money to me lol. I wish ultrasound machines were cheap and I could just buy one and perform my own ;-)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Love the scan Michele and so glad everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh and here's the pic where you can totally see my nose on the baby! Haha I just looked at the ones I posted and realized I was missing that one. Omg I can't wait for January!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks, Navy! How are you and DH doing? Have you gotten back any results from the tests the doctors are doing yet?


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is awesome Michele! It is so exciting when you can see your features in the babies already!

The infinity scarf is incredibly easy, the dimensions I found the most common were 60"x30" then you put the raw-ends out (inside out) and sew along the two ends then just flip it right side in and your done! Seriously how easy is that! I am probably going to make like 30 of them!! Ha ha.

I still have to find a pattern for a ring sling as they are a little more difficult, and to get the best hold, a pleated design is best.

One of my friends said that she sewed all her own receiving blankets as well because she like them a bit bigger - she has big beautiful babies though so the regular receiving blankets were not big enough for her sweet girls! I will let you know the dimensions for that once she gives them to me.


----------



## NavyLadybug

They got the prelims in but then lost them. Pissed does not even describe how I feel about that


----------



## NavyLadybug

Finally got in my "results" from my Panorama test I had done 2 days before discovering I'd miscarried. It was inconclusive due to lack of fetal DNA in my system, which indicates a miscarriage but I obviously already knew that. Now to wait on my D&C Results to come in about 3 weeks......


----------



## AmandaBanana

Nice us pics Michelle! 
Hopeful can't wait to see yours!

Navy I'd be so pissed too. That's Not Okay :(
Hopefully the d & c results will provide good info


----------



## Hopeful.89

Navy - I hope your D&C results do not take too long to get back, and I hope they can narrow down a solution to help your family.

Our boy was very stubborn at the scan today, he only wanted to lay with his back to the US Tech, so I had to walk around, that didn't help. Finally, she was about to wrap it up and we started talking about what we were going to get for lunch and he immediately turned, it is like he knew we were talking about food. Odd timing, so they were able to get all the photos they wanted. They only printed a couple for me and he was laying with his feet over his head, and kept on grabbing his toes. January cannot come soon enough!! I am so anxious to meet our baby boy!
 



Attached Files:







US Pic01.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopeful.89

Here is the scan pic where you can see his long legs stretched out over him. Ahhh I just love him!

We didn't get a clear potty shot, so we weren't able to confirm that he is in fact a he. But because the specialist at the last scan said boy we are pretty certain its a him.
 



Attached Files:







US Pic02.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmandaBanana

Awesome pics!

Too bad they couldn't get a potty shot. But that's hilarious about the food thing!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Amanda! 

Have any of you noticed any braxton hicks yet? I get them in the evenings usually when I am laying down to go to bed. Only once I woke up in the middle of the night when I was having them. I never thought they happened this early but most of my friends said that they all started getting them around 20 weeks. :) 

Can you guys believe we are over the halfway mark!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I have not noticed that happen to me!


So yesterday on my 2 block walk home from the bus stop I was assaulted. 
Some women attacked me, pushed me, twisted my wrists and fingers and spit in my face.
It was so scary.
She was clearly intoxicated and told the police she thought it as someone else. But still.
I called the police and they brought me to the hospital for reassurance. Washed out my eye with saline. 
Nothing could be transmitted so I feel okay there.
My husband was so mad at the person and upset that "he couldn't protect me". Because he was still at work.
I'm pressing charges so I'll have to go to court whenever that goes through.
But now my anxiety that I already had about walking alone is so much higher.
I drove to school today because I started to cry just thinking about walking.
I know next time I walk past someone I'm just going to cry.

I think the worst part is when Dh got home before coming to the hospital to get me, the neighbour's asked if I was okay. A few people on the road had seen the woman stumbling around the street for a bit and nobody called the police on her. And because they didn't, I was attacked.

Urg :(


----------



## Hopeful.89

OMG Amanda!!!! That is horrible! 

I am glad that you are pressing charges though, that could have ended so badly if she had been more forceful. I am very happy to hear that you and babe are ok, physically! Emotionally it will take time to heal, I do not blame you for not wanting to walk alone, I sure wouldn't.


----------



## Micheleb87

Navy, hope the d&c gives you good answers! 

Hopeful, omg he is so cute! Great pics!! And thanks for the info on the infinity scarf. I'll probably be going to the fabric store again soon. I wanted to make blankets too. 

I'm not sure what Braxton hicks are supposed to feel like but when my plane arrived in Oregon and it was finally time to get up and out, when I stood up I had horrible cramping that scared me and made me worry something was wrong. But then 5 minutes later it just stopped. I've had that same bad kind of cramp a couple of times since but it only lasts under a minute each time. It's kind of like it goes across my whole abdomen on the bottom. I assumed it was my parts stretching but Braxton also popped into my head. Just not sure lol. I'll have to ask the doctor next time!

Amanda, hooooly cow! That is so terrifying and I'm so glad you're ok! What a crazy bitch and how dare she! I feel so bad for you :-( do you live in an unsafe neighborhood or was that just crazy random? Either way, I wouldn't walk alone there anymore either! I hope you are able to feel better and less freaked out and anxious soon!


----------



## NavyLadybug

OMG Amanda, I'm so sorry that happened to you!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I live in a very safe neighbourhood. On a dead end street where everyone knows eachother. Right near the base. She actually lives 2 hours away the police said. 
It could have been so much worse, and I'm thankful it wasn't any thing more than that.
But still the mental damage is strong. 
:(


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hopeful I wouldn't worry about Braxton hicks. I've been having them for over a month and had them like that with my daughter too. If you have too many drink some water and prop your feet up. 

Scans are looking nice! We have another tomorrow. Hoping my placenta has moved since last time so I can stop worrying about it. It'll be hard to resist asking for babys gender while I'm in there but if I've made it this far I can do it. It's just making picking out names extremely difficult. 

Navy sorry they lost your results. That's ridiculous. Are you going to ttc right away or wait for the results to come back before making any decisions?


----------



## Micheleb87

How messed up! Just goes to show that no matter where you are, you can't let yourself develop a false sense of security... :-/ Maybe carrying around pepper spray would help a little? I used to have some on a keychain the first few years after moving out of my parents and it always made me less scared walking in and out of places especially after dark. Id love to take a self defense class too someday... It sucks that there are not only people like that but also people who commit mass shootings and stuff like that. Makes me very nervous and worried to bring a child into this world :-/ I'm never going to want her to move away from me lol!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Woah I posted not seeing there was a whole other page of posts! Scary Amanda! Good lord people are crazy! So glad injuries were just minor, although that doesn't ease your mind much I'm sure. 

Michelle Braxton hicks shouldn't be painful or cramp like. They are more like a tightening and make your breathing feel a bit weird if that makes sense? If you had cramping feeling id mention that to your doctor


----------



## Micheleb87

Ok, well whatever I had hurt! I'd say the same pain level as a bad period cramp but not the same feeling. I will mention it to the doc. Hopefully it's just stretching pains! 

This is gross but has anyone been peeing when they sneeze or cough?? It's been happening to me several times a week. If I'm sitting down I'm usually fine unless I have a sneezing fit but when I'm standing and have a coughing fit or sneeze, it's usually bad... I also feel like a leak little bits of pee without noticing because sometimes I'll go to the bathroom and it really smells like pee :-/ I googled it to see if it happens to others but some people who thought they were peeing would go to the doctor and find out they were actually leaking amniotic fluid! Which sounds terrifying... I will bring it up when I'm at the doctor but for now just wondering if anyone else has similar issues :-/ I've always heard that after you have a baby you pee when you sneeze but never expected that at this point!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg, so I just checked my email and like 15 min ago I got an email from whattoexpect with the headline "Q&A: Bladder Control." Too funny! I'll have to read that now and see what it says.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah Dh says I should carry pepper spray.
I thought that was illegal to do in Canada. But I'm thinking of it. 
Just crazyness.

Michelle, I'm worried it will happened but it hasn't actually yet! Lol I'd mention it to the dr either way


----------



## Micheleb87

After you have the baby you should consider taking self defense classes too, especially if DH is gone sometimes and you have to be alone. I'm definitely going to get around to taking a class one of these days. I was looking into it right before I got pregnant lol. 

And yeah, I'm gonna mention it to the doctor. It makes me feel so gross!


----------



## Hopeful.89

LiteBright - I am not worried about them at all! I just have never experienced them before so it is exciting and brand new for me, and I didn't know it happened so early. Good Luck at your scan!

Michele - I have heard its super common in pregnancy and after to pee when you sneeze or cough or do jumping jacks lol. Pelvic Floor Muscle exercises are supposed to help. :) I try to remember to do them, but I always forget.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Michele I've had that happen too. It happened a lot at the end of pregnancy with DD so I started wearing panty liners just incase I were to sneeze haha. Oh the joys of pregnancy!

Scan went ok for me. Baby is doing great! My placeneta has moved some but not quite enough yet. They are pretty sure it'll be out of the way by next scan in 4 weeks.


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is great that your scan went well LiteBright.

I hope everyone had a good weekend...We painted the nursery...although we decided that we are leaving the queen bed in that room until I am ready to move baby fully into the nursery, just for the first few weeks when people visit so they don't have to sleep in our basement if they are visiting. But now that it is painted I am so excited to get it organized!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Our testing came back. Our baby was a little girl, our Sophie Remilia-Eve. There was a chromosomal disorder, Trisomy 4p, which is a rare condition considered incompatible with life in most cases. Since its identification in 1970, only 85 cases have been reported in medical literature in the USA. This condition is almost always caused by a Balanced Translocation in one of the parents so we did all of our genetic screenings today, well have results in 2-6 weeks and go from there.

This all from my Dr, I'm sorta numb and just not all here at the moment.... so if any of that is wrong, sorry about that. That's the most I remember at the moment.


----------



## AmandaBanana

That's a hard thing to take in :(
your next babe will have such a little chance of being effected however.
You're a strong woman &#9825;


----------



## NavyLadybug

while the chance is low of Trisomy 4p, if we have a translocation, the chance of another Trisomy or chromosomal defect that is incompatible with life is greatly increased, and so my Dr estimates that if I have a translocation, my chances are about 1 in 15000 of carrying a perfectly healthy baby to term


----------



## AmandaBanana

I have no words :( 
None that would be of help anyways. But your family is in my heart &#9825;


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh Navy, I'm so sorry :-( I hope neither of you have the translocation! Hopefully the fact that you've already carried one healthy child to term means you don't! You will be in my thoughts and I really hope you get some good news next... 

Litebright, so glad you're baby's doing good  

I always try to remember to pick up pantiliners but somehow always forget when I am making my grocery list or at the store... :-/

Hopeful, that's great you've been able to work on the nursery! I can only imagine that it must feel great. I try not to think of such things as we have no room for a nursery in this place so I just get sad if I think about how I can't put one together...


----------



## Micheleb87

And I've been able to feel the baby on the outside of my tummy all the time now! Only when I am laying on my back and she is being active, but that is every morning and often when I lay down for bed or in the middle of the night. OH was able to feel her a couple of times too <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

That heartbreaking moment that the Genetics Office and Maternal Fetal Medicine tells you they won't take you as a patient despite the referrals and obvious need for.it


----------



## AmandaBanana

What?? Navy that's ridiculous!! You have referrals and a history and genetic testing done. I'm so mad at them for not taking you :/

Michelle, Dh was able to feel baby for the first times tooo! ! Just a tiny bit as the placenta cushions some movement. But still something!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Michele we had no nursery with DD and it is hard. People are decorating and picking out themes and everything and it can be a bummer. Is there any way you can take a corner of your room and make it feel like a small nursery? Maybe hang something that goes along with your theme or a mobile or something?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Navy that's just insane about the referral. Sometimes doctors, medicine and insurance just make no sense. You should be given all of the help and testing they offer! So sorry :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Luckily, my Dr was able to get hold of them last minute and somehow get me an appt for Oct 22nd!! 

Also,
Just wanted to share this, I made a memorial shadow box for my first MMC, Robin Leigh, who was due Jan 25th
The box
https://i.imgur.com/gzl3wnn.jpg
DH and I
https://i.imgur.com/v2vHRwv.jpg

We're going to be working on Sophie's once the last few decorations for hers come in


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm soooo glad you got the app and those shadow boxes are adorable and heartwarming &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Hopeful.89

Navy - Yay for getting into the genetic testing after all! I hope the time goes fast. I love your shadow box, what a great idea!

Michele - I have a friend who has four kids so her last one shared a room with them and they make a corner and hung a chandelier (it was a baby girl) and but her name in pink wall art on the wall to make it "her" area of the room. It turned out quite beautiful! Even if you hung a decorative blanket or sheet on the wall of her area would make it seem more "nursery" like.

Amanda - How are you recovering from your assault?? I hope that you are taking the time for you that you need.

DH feels the baby more often (on weekends when he is home) now and I caught the baby kicking on video, it is hard to tell but if you know when to expect it, it is obvious. 7 more weeks until DH is home for good (one of those weeks I am staying with him) and after that 9 until my due date! 

Is it going by fast or slow your ladies? I feel like some weeks fly by and others drag on, but as I look back to when I hit my second trimester the time has gone pretty quick!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Wow when you break it down like that it seems like it'll be here so quick!! Just over 16 weeks now to go.
Hopeful,you will be reunited so soon!

I feel like it's gone slow.
But looking back it's already been a while 6 months which seems so crazy. It's confusing.

I'm doing okay after it. I still get Dh to pick me up from the bus stop when he can. Every now and then I drive to school. I'm keeping all my receipts incase when they charge her they can make her pay me back the money I've spent from being too afraid to walk.
Who knows!

Work and school sure is tiring when I'm also growing a baby. I'm constantly tired! But it's so worth it!


----------



## Micheleb87

Navy, so glad your doctor was on the ball and able to get you in there! Hopefully you will see the light at the end of the tunnel soon <3 also, love the shadow box! So cute and sweet  

Litebright (love your name, btw! I saw a light bright at a rummage the weekend before last and wanted to buy it but it hardly came with any pegs and all the paper was used up... So I decided against it. But certainly a pleasant blast from the past!) and Hopeful, those are great ideas! We are so cramped for space in our current spot. If we have to stay till after baby is here then I will for sure try something like that. But I'm really hoping we at least have a new place lined up by the time baby is here because that will make me feel a lot better about it. I just wish we weren't all going to be cramped in that tiny place together and that I could put a nursery together now... I started sewing one of my baby outfits on wednesday night and will probably have it finished by tonight. Then I have two more to make still before I go buy more fabric and make more stuff. Hopefully the sewing will help satisfy the urge to prepare the way for baby. 

I think it is going by pretty fast! Like it seems slow, but when I think back to when I got my bfp, a part of me feels like it was weeks ago and not months. I think January will be here in no time!

Amanda, glad you are doing ok and don't have to walk all the time. Did you look into the pepper spray yet? They have little keychain ones so you just always have it with you wherever you go.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I wish I could walk all the time!paying for parking sucks!
I haven't looked into it yet.

https://i60.tinypic.com/2ntcjt5.jpg

23 +4


----------



## AmandaBanana

My ribs on my right have been killing me lately. I think everything is being pushed up and ribs out. So uncomfortable!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Yeah, that's so crappy that that bitch had to mess that up for you :-( but holy cow, what a big bump! You look so much more pregnant than me haha. That sucks about your ribs! I have been feeling out of breath a lot lately and a lot of times feel like I can't take a deep breath which is super uncomfortable but nothing painful yet...


----------



## AmandaBanana

Haha I know it's gotten big! I love it &#9825; can't wait to be super big! 
The joys of baby shoving up all your organs


----------



## Flourish

Wow so much has gone on since I was last here..! 

Amanda I am so sorry to hear what happened, I am glad you are safe and hope they charge her. Also great bump. 

Navy I'm glad you have got the appointment and hope they are able to help you and your husband. 

So, for me I have been quite busy recently just with work and stuff- I have my maternity date all sorted now, I'll be taking the rest of my annual leave for this year before Christmas which is nice as I then get to have it all off with my family, can enjoy it and relax. Maternity leave will then start at the beginning of January. I'll be taking 9ish months off so going back to work next October time. Has anyone else sorted their maternity leave out yet? 

Baby girl is kicking all the time now, I can see her on the outside moving and DH can also feel her as well, I love it!! 

I'm still being sick, I was feeling a bit better so I missed a few dosages of the antisickness and wow it came back with a vengeance- defo not going to miss any doses again. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Hopeful.89

Great Bump Amanda! You are so nice and round, most days my bump looks more B-shaped...he is hanging out very low. 

Sorry to hear you are still sick Flourish!! 

My plan is to work right up until about a week before my due date, but I also commute for an hour one-way so if the highways are terrible I will go early. I will be taking a full year off. Most likely going back February 2017 but it will depend on DH's apprenticeship schedule as well.

I hope everyone had a great weekend! I got so much done, built baby's dresser/change table, got his room more organized, prep meals for the week and got all my laundry done! Plus celebrated a good friends bday Saturday night and everyone was obsessed with touching the bump, it was entertaining watching peoples reactions!

I can feel him everyday now, this morning when DH got up at 4:30 and left for school baby was kicking like crazy, today will be a long day. lol I hope this week goes fast as I have a week of holidays next week! This weekend is Canadian Thanksgiving so we are going to Edmonton to visit my little sister and do some shopping!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Went to the DR today for some preliminary results for things like HIV, Lupus, etc etc and my Lupus test came back with a positive. So I have to be tested again on the 30th since it was barely over the threshold for what's considered positive. I also requested a copy of my US with Sophie and the radiologist asked if I wanted them all. I thought she meant like 3 or 4 of my last one so I said sure, I was happy to have more than just one. She came back with TWO discs full of nearly a hundred images from all 4 scans I had with Sophie from week 5 to 10. My favorite is this one, taken just before my D&C. Is it just me and wishful thinking or can you make out where her face was starting to form and get features and the outlines of the beginnings of arms and legs and little feet buds and it looks like she's curled in the fetal position? (Head on the left, little bum on the right)
https://i.imgur.com/DnskFl4.jpg

We also finished Sophie's shadow box today. We hung it next to Robins.
https://i.imgur.com/rIkiNlQ.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/OtCrq79.jpg


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks hopeful!
Sounds like youve got tons done!
We bought a dresser and put all his clothes in there. Got some big foam mats too.
Asked our landlords the chances of breaking the lease early to find a 2 bedroom before baby arrives. They said we can move anytime we'd like. They have another tenant lined up (mother in law) so it's all good with them. I love when life works out so well.
We have a placed lined up today to see. Hopefully we get it! 
Then we can officially make his nursery :')

Navy, I can definitely see those features you are mentioning. Happy to hear yoy are slowly getting more answers about everything. Those shadow boxes are so lovely &#9825;


----------



## AmandaBanana

Also some dumb things about mil again. 
She continues to ask what babies name will be. "But I'm your mom" she says to Dh "I won't tell" "it's me" are her excuses. Pisses me off.
And when Dh told her I was his next of kin, not her anymore, her response was "why? I'm your mother"
Like f*** off lady. You're his mom. I'm his wife. I have obligations and a family and life with him out here. You're his mom on the other side of the country. We have a baby.

He says she just didn't expect that answer from him so it was her first thought. But I don't get that either. It should be so obvious to her that I would be the next of kin. Do a "oh Okay that's makes sense" response would make more sense at least.

I am NOT looking forward to their visit in march. She's gotten on my last nerve. Which sucks because she is actually a lovely lady. She just can't let go of Dh and accept me.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ugh... I hate when people grill you about questions like the name, like if I wanted you to know I would tell you! 

The next of kin situation seems to be a given! lol I would find it strange if I wasn't my husbands next of kin! Hopefully the visit in March will be completely focused on the excitement of baby and she doesn't offer "too many" of her own opinions.

Navy - the shadow boxes are beautiful. I hope your next lupus test goes better. Lupus is not easy to live with. I do hope they can narrow down if something is preventing you from carrying to term and get it worked out soon! 

Today is one of those days at work where I just wish I was on Maternity leave with my son! Roughly 15 weeks until maternity leave!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I foresee her giving opinions. And I'm not keen to people disrespecting what I ask of them. 
Like don't ask me the name. 
So I'm in visioning an argument. 

And for the next of kin thing, right!? Urg I can't even.

Work does suck some days more than others. Dh is so lucky to have the full leave. I get 14 which I know is what we planned. But I know I'll want to stay home with our boy all the time! Lol


----------



## AmandaBanana

We got a 2 bedroom apartment for November 1st! Wooooooo. 
Walk in closet too. It's so nice.
I'm very excited to set up everything. 
I love moving. :)
Yayy


----------



## Micheleb87

Yay, that's awesome Amanda! We're hoping to have a new place by March 1st at the latest. And your MIL is nuts! Hope the visit goes better than expected...

Navy, love the new box! It's gorgeous  and I totally see what you're talking about on the ultrasound pic. I hope your testing provides the answers you need to conquer this problem!! 

Hopeful, your nursery sounds great! I talked to OH yesterday about getting rid of the big dresser so we could make that baby's corner and he was totally down with that. So that's something, I guess! 

Flourish, sorry to hear you are still dealing with sickness! What a bummer :-( hope the pills continue to help.

So yesterday I decided I had to make an appointment at the 4d place again cause I couldn't wait until January to see my baby. I've been able to see her kick now when I'm laying on my back and it is soooo cool! I will post a link to my photo album from my first peekaboo. The pics are so cute! She totally has my nose but Jason's cheeks and side profile. 

https://moblalbum.com/am2x1mt8364x


----------



## Hopeful.89

Amanda - Yay! So happy that you got a new place!! Moving is fun, especially since you will get to decorate a nursery!

Michele - That is great he agrees to make a baby corner! It will be her special little place :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Love Love Love the Album Michele! There are so many great shots!

I don't think we will get to see Bear until his arrival in January, but it is hard to believe it is only 3.5 Months away! I think we will find with the holiday seasons ahead it goes quick!


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks! Yeah, I think it will fly by too! In a couple weeks we will be 2/3 of the way through, which really makes it seem like it's going by quickly  I can't wait till she is here!! Then things like not having a proper nursery won't seem like such a big deal and won't really matter anymore. Everything will just be amazing :-D


----------



## Flourish

Yay on your new place Amanda! When can you move? 

I'm sat having my GTT... Eugh the drink is vile!!!! I already threw up once this morning before I got here... Waiting 2 hours for the next blood test whilst tying to stop myself from being sick.. 

Have any of you had your GTT yet?


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm moving halloween weekend!
Also have to do my glucose screening in the next 2 weeks. Probably this Saturday! It's the only day of the week I have 2 hours to spate ::p

My ribs are killing me! 

You can now see our boy kick from the outside a bit. It's soo adorable and I'm so in love.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ladies..... am I seeing things or is there a faint line there...

https://i.imgur.com/ylcuvI0.jpg

CTP Image
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=469113


----------



## Micheleb87

I have to do mine in 3 weeks. I'm just going to go into the lab before my next dr appt so I don't have to make a special trip. My bottle of stuff they gave me is lemon lime flavored lol. I wonder why yours takes 2 hours? I only have to drink my stuff 45 minutes before I go to the lab and then have my blood taken exactly an hour after.

Amanda, fun stuff! I'll be babysitting all day/night on Halloween. Ha. At least the moving will be so worth it once you're done! 

Navy, I definitely see a line! Especially when I'm not zoomed in and the pic is little. Congrats!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm honestly just kinda shocked and scared. I want to be excited but all I can think is "How long will it last?" :cry:


----------



## Micheleb87

I can imagine going through all this must take a huge toll on you physically, emotionally and mentally. I wish that knowing what was meant to be will be somehow made it easier or better, but I know it doesn't. I can only hope things will look up for you. And I really do believe that since you have had a healthy child that you can do it again. There are so many people who doctors believe will never get pregnant who go on to have a kid or kids!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Had my bloods done earlier this morning and today I'm 11DPO ( according to FF) and they came back at 22! I'm excited but really really nervous. I want to only be excited about a :bfp: but my miscarriages seemed to have sucked the magic out of the moment :(


----------



## Micheleb87

What does that mean that they came back at 22?? Sorry if that's a dumb question lol.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Michele, apparently I go and they take blood, then I drink something and then they rest me again at 1 hour and 2 hours. 
If I understood correctly anyways. 

Navy that is a definite line! 
Scary but exciting. We're all here for you! I believe this will be your angel &#9825;


----------



## NavyLadybug

22 was my HCG level, normal level for a non pregnant woman is less than 5 but typically 0 so a 22 means I'm definitely pregnant but really early which is expected of course since I'm only about 11ish dpo

thank you Amanda


----------



## Micheleb87

Amanda, I wonder why my test is different! That's so weird... I always assumed doctors did things the same when it comes to that stuff... Unless maybe they'll test me again after my dr appt? But I think I remember when my friend did hers recently, they only had to take her blood a second time because of the result that indicated she had developed diabetes. Weird...

Navy, that's great  even though I already knew you were preggers after seeing that definite line ;-) but always nice to have no doubts. When do you get to go see that specialist? Hopefully they will have more preventative measures they can take to ensure this little one sticks for good!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Michele are you in Canada? I forget. Maybe that's why there's a difference? Places do it different I suppose.
Or perhaps I'm just wrong lmao
I'll let you know when I get it done


----------



## NavyLadybug

Michele, I have appt with the geneticist specialist next Thurs and my OB on the 30th


----------



## Micheleb87

Nope, I'm in Wisconsin lol. What about you?? Yeah, let me know how it goes! 

Navy, so will the specialist then have results for you? Or is it just a consultation first?


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm up in British Columbia!


----------



## Flourish

Ooh navy good luck! It must be such mixed emotions for you right now, I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling. 

For my GTT I had to have a blood test, drink the syrup stuff then just sit for 2 hours before having a second blood test. Should get the results back on Monday. I'm in England but when I told my sister who lives a couple of hours away from me they did it slightly different for her as well so maybe it's just different every where including if you're in the same country?


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah so I got here, they took blood. Then drank the crappy drink, waited an hour, blood test. Another hour, another blood test.
I'm so hungry :(


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats Navy!! I am rooting for you and your family that this little bean sticks!

I have the option of doing the glucose test, my midwife said that because of my weight and my measurements that it is not absolutely necessary and the chances of developing it in the 3rd Trimester are higher than having it now...and as long as I eat healthy and exercise I should be good. I decided just to air on the side of caution I am going to do it...so I have to do it this week sometime. 

Hard to believe next week is 3rd Trimester!! DH only has 5 more weeks of school, I absolutely cannot wait until he is home! 

Hockey starts soon for us, so that will make time fly by. The team my DH coaches has already started practicing and they will start games soon. It is hard to believe Christmas is less than 10 weeks away!

Amanda - I hope you go VOTE today if you haven't already! :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Second Blood draw was this morning, results came back at only 39 so not doubling after 3 days. I'm hoping everything is ok since Sophie was a slow starter but I just want to cry.


----------



## AmandaBanana

So I failed my glucose screening test What does this mean for me exactly?*
I had my blood taken. Drank the drink. Had blood again at 1 hour. And blood taken again at 2 hours.

And I failed it.
I don't know what this means for me? Do I have diabetes? Will I?*
I've never had an issue with sugar so I'm very confused. I don't even eat sweets!


----------



## Flourish

I failed mine as well Amanda :( I was so upset I cried all day yesterday about it, but then I've thought about it and at least we've only got it for 14ish weeks and it will then go. I've got an appointment with the diabetic specialist midwife this week then next week I'll have another scan to check babies size and then an appointment with the consultant. Lots of extra appointments. 

I think from what I understand baby is likely to come early now as they don't like people with gestational diabetes to go over due because of the risk of having big babies.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Well they didn't say I have gestational diabetes for sure or anything. So ill find out more when I see the dr tomorrow I suppose!


----------



## Flourish

Hopefully you haven't then. They wouldn't say that I had it at first either though, they kept saying 'your levels are raised' when I asks for more info it turns out they were only slightly over the cut off as well. I'm in such a grump about it haha


----------



## NavyLadybug

HCG came back at only 4. I sort of figured this is what would happen since I woke up to spotting :cry:

In other news, Genetics lost our results.....so we had those redrawn today. Results come in TWO MORE WEEKS. Pissed does not describe me right now.
But we did learn more about Sophie. Our first Dr told us she had Trisomy 4p, she didn't but she had something pretty similar. Sophie had Trisomy 4 Mosiacism, meaning only part of her genetic material had the complete extra copy of the 4th chromosome. Sophies condition is so rare, our geneticist told us she has never seen it nor does she think she ever will again because assuming our tests come back normal, there was a 3% chance of a chromosomal disorder. Of that 3% group, less than 2-3% of those also have Mosaicism.

Since Magnus is healthy, our geneticist is hopeful that her case was de novo (random) so we'll see in 2 weeks.


----------



## Micheleb87

Booooo, Navy! So sorry to hear that :-( and I can't believe they lost your results!!! Effing eejits!! I still think you have a really good chance of having another healthy child since you've had one already! It's good that the geneticist seems to think so too! 

Amanda and Flourish, a friend of mine failed her test just barely also, and then had to see a dietician often till the end of her pregnancy. I think it was every couple weeks. She was not happy about it and really felt they had misdiagnosed her. I just realized too that your appointments were a few/couple weeks before mine too. They want me to take mine at 28 weeks. So that is kind of strange how differently they do things... With mine I have a little piece of paper that I have to write down the time I finished my drink (I have to drink it within 5 minutes) and then have to be at the lab no more than 45 minutes after that so they can draw my blood exactly an hour later. They said I can do it right before my dr appt so I don't have to make a special trip and didn't say anything about giving a couple hours before my appointment to take another test. So I'm assuming either they can tell after the one drink, or they will make me come back to do a more involved test if something is off and maybe this first one is just a screening? Either way, I'm hoping I pass mine because I don't want to deal with a dietician!!! I haven't weighed myself in over a week but the last time I did I had gains 40 lbs since my bfp :-/ not sure if that makes me more likely to have gestational diabetes or not... But I have stopped drinking soda and started eating a little bit healthier lol. I finally got some heartburn pills because I saw on the tums bottle that when you're pregnant you're only supposed to have so many per day and I was eating 10-15 some days because the burning in my throat was sooooo awful. But the pills are miraculous and I barely even need any tums anymore. That's my exciting news... Lol. Oh, and I'm finally looking pregnant!


----------



## Micheleb87

My belly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmandaBanana

https://i62.tinypic.com/o5cjlv.jpg

My bump!

Navy I'm sorry you lost again, and it's terrible they lost your results!!! But that's some good news about the genetics!

I have to eat more on this plan they gave me and see a dietician and test my blood everyone I eat.
They didn't say I had gestational diabetes but are doing all this just to make sure it doesn't develop.


----------



## Micheleb87

Awww, our babies are getting big! I can feel mine kick my arm sometime when I'm sitting with my legs on the couch and to the side or of I'm laying on my side in bed haha. Great bump pic and I love those boots! I wish I had more cute clothes that fit me. I've mostly been wearing the few pairs of maternity jeans that I have with a hoodie everyday lol. I have like 5 maternity shirts and maybe 5 more I can wear as maternity shorts so my wardrobe is super small right now...


----------



## AmandaBanana

My wardrobe is tiny too. I have 1 black pair of maternity jeans. A pink pair (so very limiting). Then i wear leggings or yoga pants. And this maternity skirt.
And tops I have a few more, but not for long! :p

I feel our baby all the time. It's really awesome. :)


----------



## Micheleb87

I knoooooow! It's the best feeling ever  the pregnancy always feels real now whereas before it seemed like it couldn't be or like it was a dream almost lol! 

I got so many second hand maternity clothes but most of the jeans just have an elastic waistband and not the full panel so I don't like or wear any of those cause they don't feel great and I don't like how they are looking the bigger I get. That skirt is super cute though and you could wear it with a lot of different shirts and leggings to make it a whole new outfit  

Does anyone watch Grey's Anatomy? How about the Affair? I like the show kind of but the main guy (Noah) makes me soooooo mad!


----------



## Micheleb87

Oh, and OH put his hand on my tummy this morning after saying "I love you" to me. Then he said "And I love you too" to the baby. That was the first time he's done this so it was super cute to me.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I don't watch those shows sorry :(
And that's so adorable!

So we're thinking of getting a cat. Thoughts? 

I've always had cats and I think it's great for children to he raised around them.


----------



## Micheleb87

Awww, I love cats! We have two. Kitty and Opie. Kitty is a couple years old now and just in the past few weeks she has become so affectionate towards me. She's been snuggling up next to or on top of me every night and when I come home she won't leave me alone. I'm pretty sure she knows I'm pregnant and that's where it's coming from. It's super sweet though. Opie is 7-8 months old and is adorable but a total a-hole. Haha. He's constantly tearing the house apart and making it look like a tornado came through. I'm sort of worried about when the baby comes though because I am slightly allergic to cats (it used to be worse but somehow living with them upped my allergy tolerance lol) and my mom and brother and sisters are all severely allergic. Like they can't come over without taking an allergy pill and even then are dying after a couple hours. I would be so sad if the baby was allergic and we had to re-home them :-( But you should definitely get one! They are the best pets in my opinion!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Children have better immune systems when exposed to such allergens. So it could be really good for the babe to grow up around a cat.

I think we will :)
I was mainly worried about money but we don't need to be. I just get worried about anything that's money consuming :p


----------



## Hopeful.89

Cats are great! Just be careful because when your pregnant your not supposed to clean cats litter box and if it is adjusting and peeing on your carpets in can be bad for you. But honestly it would be nice to get it now especially if you have the crib/bassinet set up to teach it to stay out of there early.

Just did my glucose test, I heard it was way worse. I didn't find it hard to drink or anything. 

My midwife just told me that the other midwife in the clinic is no longer there which means that there is a chance that I won't have a midwife when I deliver if she is with another labouring momma or just finishing up with one. Fingers crossed that she can be available for my birth, I really don't want to have him in the hospital.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah I think we're gonna get one :D
Dh has come around to thinking it'll be fun and cute. He's a dog person.

So I know I call him Dh, but we're not officially married yet. But he proposed last Sunday (the 18th ) !!!oh my gosh it was so cute and I cries tons. Soo happy 
We knew this is where it was headed but it's still just as amazing. We will be getting married in June next time we go back to ontario so our family can be there. 

Oh no hopeful! Do hope they have a midwife there for you!!


----------



## Flourish

Congratulations Amanda that's awsome news!!! 

Oh hopeful that sucks, hopefully you will be able to have a midwife for your delivery. 

Cats are the best. I have 2, they are sooo loving I would defo recommend them as pets. Just remember like it's already been said, you can't have anything to do with the litter until after baby's born. 

I'm off to another scan this afternoon to check on baby's growth. Hopefully we will get a good picture this time as we haven't been able to get a good one since 12 weeks because she wouldn't face the right way haha! Stubborn little lady.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Amanda!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats Amanda! That is so exciting! 

I am a little jealous Flourish, I won't get to see our babe until he arrives - unless something goes wrong of course.

At my midwife appointment yesterday she also said he is Head Down! Of course he could flip and do a million different positions still lol. But at my last ultrasound he was Breech so at least I know he can get down into that position.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Flourish that's exciting! 
Yeah same for me. No more sneak peaks :(

And I've have cats all my life so I know what all the joys of having a kitty :D


----------



## Micheleb87

Congratulations, Amanda! That is awesome!!! 

I love that I never have to clean the litter boxes :-D 

Oh no, hopeful! I hope you are able to have a midwife!

Flourish, post a pic of your ultrasound after!


----------



## Flourish

I didn't get a picture as she wouldn't get in the right position again. A little annoyed as payed for one but didn't get one :( ah well as the sonogropher said soon we will be able to take lots of pics her. 

I feel like I'm living at the hospital at the moment, I've had extra appointments since the beginning because of the migrains I get and now having even more because of gestational diabetes. I have gestational diabetes consultant tomorrow then next week I have my other consultant (for migrains) and the midwife... Sooo many appointments at the mo! Can't complain as hopefully it will help the time go quickly.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Wow that does seem like a ton of appointments Flourish! 

Vent warning: We have roughly 12 weeks until I will be on maternity leave, that is IF everything goes great with no issues, and my bosses have yet to hire a replacement for me. We are just beginning our year end which is a two person job and the last one and this one I will be doing myself. Normally in previous positions I wouldn't be worried about leaving, however I am the only one who knows how to do my job. So the person we hire either has to problem solve to figure something out while I am gone or call me... I told them I wanted someone in here in the middle of October...here we are end of October and we have to start the interview process over again because the last person we offered the job to turned it down and they don't like any of the other resumes we received, especially with the holidays coming up we aren't as busy so the new person really won't get a feel for the everyday job and what it entails. Not to mention all the month end stuff. By the time we have someone hired now I will only have November & December month end with them if we are lucky. 

Between that and the midwife and DH being gone I just want to crawl into my bed and not come out until January.

ha ha so last night I ordered two small pizzas and got my favourite pizza dip and watched netflix in bed.


----------



## Flourish

That's really crappy that they haven't got a replacement for you yet. Fingers crossed they get one soon so you have time to train them up before you go so you're not getting lots of calls while you're on maternity leave. 

So I took a bump pic finally! Thought I would share with you all x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Flourish

How's everyone doing?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sick with the flu on my end, bleck


----------



## Flourish

Hope you feel better soon navy x


----------



## Hopeful.89

I love your bump pic Flourish! I am going to take one at DH's christmas party around 30 weeks. He took one of me at 27 weeks but I hate the picture. lol. I will try and post it this week.

I hope you feel better soon Navy!

AFM - I have felt really good so far, although I am starting to get back to the exhausted state. How is everyone sleeping? I pretty much sleep for 5 hours then I am wide awake for 1.5hr then back to sleep until my alarm goes off. (I think baby is prepping me for life with him)

Other than that I have really slowed down on shopping! Which I should probably pick back up because it is getting down to crunch time!

Is anyone experiencing itchy tummy?? - I got a few stretch marks and started using coconut oil and pure shea butter on them and the redness has gone away, I am going to keep it up to help my skin stretch, genetically I am prone to tons of stretch marks so hopefully this routine will help prevent some or at least relieve the itching.


----------



## Micheleb87

Great bump pic flourish! 

Navy, hope you are feeling better!!

Hopeful, I am the same as you with night time sleeping. I always wake up between 3:30 and 4:30 but usually I don't fall back asleep unless it's the days I have off work. But on days I work I need to be up at 6 and it's like hardcore insomnia when I wake up in the middle of the night. I always feel super restless and wide awake :-( which makes me so tired during the day! 

I finally had my glucose test yesterday before my dr appt. pretty sure I passed it but they said they'd call me by today and let me know. I also had to get a flu and tetanus shot so my upper arms are both sore today but especially the tetanus side. 

My mom's side of the family is having a surprise baby shower for me on thanksgiving lol. My mom decided to tell me about it instead of letting it be a surprise... So I have to act surprised which I have never had to do before so we'll see how that goes... Then my sister is having a shower for my dad's side of the family, oh's family, and a few of my friends on December 5th. I'm excited to see what I end up getting!


----------



## NavyLadybug

ARGH I hate tetanus shots Michele!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Baby showers are so exciting Michele! We don't have them here until after baby arrives, so mine will be sometime in February or early March I am thinking.

The sleep is really getting to me now, just because I find I am getting back to the exhausted state again. 

Almost 30 Weeks!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hey all!I'm doing fantastic as well.
We moved to our 2 bedroom. We got our kitty.
I made him an instagram ahaha. Only because I don't want to bother people with his pics if they don't care to see so many.
Set up avery's room! Mostly anyways. Sooo exciting. I'll post pictures when I can. Getting a little tired between school and work. But I'm good. Baby is doing great and so is my blood sugar.

:)


----------



## Micheleb87

Hopeful, never heard of anyone ever having a baby shower after the baby comes. It's crazy how things are done so differently everywhere! I hope you are able to start getting more or better sleep, but I feel like it's probably only going to get worse from here on as the baby gets bigger and makes things more uncomfortable! Aside from the restlessness, I can't turn my brain off when I wake up either. I just keep thinking and thinking about when the baby will be here and it wakes me up. But yay for almost being 3/4 of the way done making these babes! I'll be 30 weeks soon also. In 5 more days! Sometimes the baby kicks so hard that it makes me jump a little cause I'm not expecting it haha. I feel like she's sideways in there a lot because when I lay on my side sometimes I will feel a hard jab on one side of my tummy and the other side at the same time. 

Amanda, congrats on the new place and fur baby! That's exciting about the nursery too! Can't wait to see pics of the kitty and the house  

I have been starting to get leg cramps everytime I stretch while in bed. Like either my calf or right above my knee on the back of my thigh will start cramping while I'm stretching and then I have to stop really quick befor it goes on to a full on cramp. It hurts anyways though and is so annoying. I just want to stretch my legs! Lol.


----------



## AmandaBanana

For leg cramps, bend your feet up instead of down when you stretch. That'll prevent the cramp from happening :)

Sometimes he's on one side of me. One side of my tummy is more squishy and the other is solid. It's soo cool!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Here is a 30 week bump pic! 

I find that I am getting constant foot cramps! I hope your leg cramps don't last too long!

Anyone setting up Christmas decorations? We are going to set up our tree this coming weekend.
 



Attached Files:







30 Weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NavyLadybug

Cute bump!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Adorable!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

https://i64.tinypic.com/2cyjiae.jpg

My 30 week bump :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Such cute bumps!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Aww your belly is so perfectly round! Mine is a B" shape lately!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Aww thanks. I'm sure yours is just as adorable. 
I'm feeling him kick all the time now it's awesome


----------



## Micheleb87

Love your bump pics, ladies! I'll take one in a little bit and post it. I had a dr spot on Monday and saw I had gained exactly 50 lbs now since being pregnant. Hooooly cow... I'm trying not to be so hard on myself lately but I do want to start being more active... I'm kind of sad I never joined any prenatal workout classes! Also, on Monday I was 30 weeks and the dr said I was measuring at 31 which is no big deal but it still makes me nervous... I don't want her to end up weighing 10+ lbs when it's time to push her out!! 

Thanks for the tip on the leg cramps. I will give it a try!! I have been having Braxton hicks now fairly often too. And back aches almost daily. And my baby has been digging into my ribs all the time which is sooo uncomfortable! But I still like feeling her move even when it's uncomfortable for me haha. 

My first baby shower is coming up on thanksgiving! I'm super excited  then my other one will be 9 days later on December 5th (the one my friends will come to along with my dad's side of the family and oh's family. 

When is everyone else's showers planned for?


----------



## Micheleb87

30 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Micheleb87

I still don't feel like I look as pregnant as I should at this far along!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Great Bump!! You look fantastic, where did you put the 50lbs lol???

My shower will be in February most likely. 

I am only having random braxton hicks once in a while, definitely not as much as I was having them around 20 weeks.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah Michelle, for someone who gained 50lbs I'm not even sure where it's hidden. I see an adorable bump and a skinny lady!

My nipples are leaking!!! Not a whole lot, but when I push on them (don't ask how I found this out..) some clear liquid comes out.
Exciting!! :D

Idk about a baby shower. My friends said they were having one of Friday for me, but I haven't heard anything about it.. :/


----------



## Micheleb87

You guys are too sweet! Well I weighed 218 on Monday. I feel like I've gained weight but I don't feel like I weigh that much. I'm only ten lbs away from the most I've ever weighed! And I definitely don't feel like I look as big as I did then so the weight must be distributed differently. Everyone keeps telling me they can't tell I've gained weight but I know they're just being nice lol. 

I only started having what I was sure were Braxton hicks in the past few weeks. But right now the baby is all up in my rib cage and it's almost painful :-/ ahhh! I am so tired too because I was barely able to get any sleep last night. Lack of sleep makes me so crabby too! I returned a package of salad I bought on Sunday that was already rotten and was supposed to be good for a couple more days. The lady was really rude to me because I didn't have a receipt so I kind of yelled at her and was like, "don't be rude to me because your store sells rotten food!" Then she was all like "no, I'm not being rude!" And all the sudden she was the nicest lady ever. She probably got scared I would complain lol. 

Omg, every now and then I squeeze my nipples to see if anything will come out but it never does LOL. That's awesome though! Do you think your friends will still have one for you? I hope so! Where are you registered? 

Navy! How are you doing? Any updates on anything?


----------



## AmandaBanana

No seriously, I would never have guessed that weight. Distributed pretty differently then.youll probably lose it all or most of it.

I find him up in my ribs too, but I lay down and it's better.
I've got a sore throat, sneeze, phlegm. It's gross. But I think it's getting better. Get it every year this time.

I'm with babiesrus. But I don't have much on it. Just some basics. Don't have many people who would buy stuff for me. So I just out the big stuff on it and hope anyone will just get me the little things like bottles etc. But we have started picking some up every time we go out.
Unfortunately cause I won't be the one staying home, I'll need to use a beast pump for Dh to feed him. I still want to use breast milk but we will have to bottle it to him most of the time.

Lmao okay glad I'm not the only one hahah. I'm sure it'll start for you soon? I'm not even sure when it usually does!

And omg I've got serious lightning crotch. It's brutal. Mostly after I've been sitting down for a while.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hope they throw you one, everyone needs a baby shower!


Michele, I've been alright. All my tests have come back perfect, my Dr even declared me free of PCOS! We've been referred to an infertility specialist who will give us the results of DHs semen analysis and test my egg quality come the next cycle (has to be done on a specific day)


----------



## Hopeful.89

LOL Amanda - A couple weeks ago, we were fooling around and DH said that some came out! ha I couldn't help but laugh. I never notice when mine leak because it is such a little amount, but I do notice sometimes it is dried and looks flaky on them.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yay navy that's great news!! Can't wait to hear those results as well :)
Apparently they are going to do the shower at the beginning of January now. Oh well, can't be picky about something nice they are doing for me!
Ahaha that's funny. The first thing Dh asks "does it taste like anything?" Looool


----------



## Flourish

Loving the bumps! 

It's getting closer now for all of us. I can't believe where the time has gone. 

Started doing babies room now. I'll see if I can add a picture on here. 

So glad things are looking more positive for you now navy.


----------



## Flourish




----------



## Flourish




----------



## AmandaBanana

Flourish that's adorable!!

So I'm a little worried. Baby has been moving much less. I drank a cold sugary drink last night and counted 12 kicks in the hour span (though I did fall asleep at some point).
I do have an app on Tuesday. I'm trying to just wait it out till that point but I'm getting a little nervous :(
Is it crazy to call the hospital line about this and ask to be seen?
Or should I just wait.
I think he's moved back and down more, which may be why. All kicks are low now, when they used to be super high.


----------



## NavyLadybug

As long as he's hitting the average quota for kicks per hour try to keep calm. As you get into the 3rd trimester they begin to run out of room, especially after they drop. Calling couldn't hurt, but they'll just have you count kicks


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thanks navy!
That is true I guess. He was just pushing out and rolling about before. So the change has got me worried :p
Thanks for a reassurance :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Love the room Flourish!

I need to get on buying some disposable diapers and wipes and get my hospital bag ready.

I wouldn't worry to much about movements 12 in an hour is lots! I think they say 10 in a 2 hour span is "normal" and if it is less than that then call the doctor. However, if you are feeling unsure at any point I would call the doctor/midwife.

I am finding that baby's movements are much stronger now, I love watching him move on the outside of my belly!


----------



## AmandaBanana

He usually moves so much more than that though, so the lack of movement was worrisome. 

Yeah i hear you, I need to go buy wipes! I bought my stroller/car seat and breast pump. I got a bottle brush and some diaper rash cream :p
Needs bottles and wipes mostly now. Almost done. Single digits for most of us now ladies! Yayyy


----------



## Flourish

I would say if you're worried get checked out xx it's today you have a check up now isn't it? Let us know how you get on. 

I've got my travel system, breast pump and a few other bits. Starting to feel more organised now. 

What is everyone packing in their hospital bag? This is where I'm stuck as not sure what I need.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Below is a list I found a while ago, I used it for a starting point!

https://livelikeyouarerich.com/detailed-labor-packing-list-for-mom-dad-baby-and-siblings/


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yes my app is today. But not worried anymore.
Baby moved back up and was kicking like crazy yesterday. Pretty sure he bruised my ribs on my right side they hurt so bad!
But I loved watching and feeling him kick :D 
We picked up a huge box of wipes yesterday. Slowly getting more of the necessities! :D


----------



## Hopeful.89

How is everyone feeling? 

I am back to the exhausted state I was in, in the first trimester. I am also not sleeping very well at night now. My body must be getting ready for baby. 

The person we hired for my position at work didn't end up working out, 7 weeks until my maternity leave and still needing to train someone! ha they might be a bit hooped, especially if I have to be off early for any reason!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm super tired and my ribs still hurt bad. My left leg has also been numb which they say isn't an issue. It's a pinched nerve which is very common. It's just odd cause usually you connect numbness with blood circulation loss. But it isn't.
Weird stuff.
My MIL thinks I'll he 2 weeks early judging how big I am.
I'm sleeping fine luckily. 
According to Dh baby kicks a lot when I sleep. He feels him. I don't. Ahah


----------



## NavyLadybug

Amanda, numbness can be normal, I had it really bad with Magnus, several times I woke up unable to move anything below the waist and it would freak me out soooo badly. It got to the point that my OB recommended PT in hopes of anything changing.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh wow that sounds bad navy! 
Mine just feels numb and weird to touch but I can still have full use and everything. 
Also the pain in my crotch from things spreading and loosening up. Bah. 
All worth it in the end but man oh man.


----------



## Micheleb87

Omg, didn't realize I haven't been on here in so long! The time has just been flying by... 

So glad things are looking up for you, Navy! Any more recent news?

At my 32 week appt on Monday I was measuring 34 weeks so my doctor ordered an ultrasound to see what is up. She said the baby could be big, it could be how she is positioned, or there could be a lot of fluid, which could mean she is just really hydrated. But I feel like I haven't been drinking enough water because my pee has been dark so don't think that would be it. They want to make sure that she doesn't have a problem with her stomach or throat that is preventing her from swallowing. It makes me really nervous but the dr said not to worry because it is really rare that everything would be ok at a 20 week ultrasound and something would arise this late in the pregnancy... But I'll be going in Tuesday morning and then my next appt is the following Monday... I just hope they call right away to let me know either way how things are looking! 

I woke up at 4am last night with horrible sharp upper stomach pains that I am still having throughout today :-( it was so bad that every time the baby kicked it would hurt like hell. 

Amanda, my baby has also been killing my ribs! My right side has been sore almost every day. At night when she is most active, I have to lean back because it hurts to sit straight up. It's also getting hard to bend over and get up from sitting. And I've been kind of clumsy. I fell up the stairs last week and hit my leg right under my knee on the edge of the stair. I cried like a baby and it hurt so bad!! 

I had one of my showers and got a bunch of great gifts! My other one is on Saturday and I'm super excited. I got a $120 in gift cards to target and was able to buy the jogger I really wanted for really cheap! It's normally almost $400 but was on sale for $289 for Black Friday so I ended up paying $180 ish for it after the gift cards and sale price. So exciting! Family and friends bought me a car seat and an extra base, a pack n play with the changing table, video monitor, a bunch of cute clothes, a boppy, a boba wrap, bumbo, bath stuff, and more! I also got a huge tote of hand me down clothes, pj's, blankets and onesies from my cousin yesterday. Almost everything looks in perfect condition. I bought a bunch of diapers also. I am so happy and thankful that we have almost everything we need! I am so grateful to everyone who gave me things. It really is amazing  

I haven't done my hospital bag yet. I haven't even really thought about it yet! And we are still trying to come up with a name for our peanut :-/

Hope everyone is well and those of you who celebrate it had a good thanksgiving! That would probably only be navy, haha. 

And love the baby's room, flourish!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Good luck with the ultrasound Michele! I hope the increased measurement was just her position, my friend had a baby on halloween that had an obstruction in her bowel and her esophagus so she wasn't swallowing properly and at 32 weeks she was measuring 40 and then at 37 weeks when she delivered she was measuring 49 weeks. Poor baby had to have 6 hours of surgery the day after she was born plus she has downs so her recovery is a little bit slower and the swallowing instinct doesn't come as easy for them. She is still in the Nicu but making amazing progress! 

I don't mean to worry you as the chances of obstruction are so RARE! But you are in my thoughts, hopefully you find out soon!

I just got back from my midwife appointment, everything seems to be great except baby is laying very posterior, so she has advised me to lay more on my left side to help bring him anterior so that I won't have as much back labour. I am going to see if there are any yoga poses that will help bring him anterior. She is going to order another ultrasound for around 36-37 weeks to check growth because of my thyroid issues but she said I am measuring right on track.

All of the rest of my prenatal appointments are now scheduled (as long as nothing goes wrong)! 7.5 weeks to go!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How was everyones weekend? Pleasant I hope :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy my weekend was great thank you!
I had my Dr app today and she informed me I'll be having another ultrasound in about 3 weeks. Just cause. 
No issues but she just wants one done. 
I'm so excited to see him again!!!

Also done this semester of school on Thursday. So for 3 weeks it just work. On Jan 3rd im on leave at 37 weeks. Then I start school again on Jan 11. But I won't have to juggle both. Soooo nice.
So excited to have extra time this holiday season.
:D
And my last diabetic app is on the 22nd. They are confident I'm fine. So yay to that! :D

How are you?
how's everyone else?

Anything else you still need to buy?


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks, hopeful! That is scary about your friend's baby! Glad she is ok though and hope she continues to make a speedy recovery! 

My ultrasound was Tuesday morning. It actually wasn't that great because it was really hard to see the baby now that she's so big. We could only see one body part at a time! Haha. We did get another picture of her face but because it's not in 3d, she looks like a baby grim reaper lol! Also, the tech said she has a lot of hair and showed us all the fuzz sticking off her head! I had a feeling she would because of all the heartburn I get. I hope you are able to get your baby to flip around so you don't have back labor! I've heard some awful stories about that :-/ I'm assuming my ultrasound didn't find anything alarming or my dr would have called me but I am still anxious for my appt on Monday to find out how big she is! The tech said she wouldn't know till she did all the measurements after I left, but she said that she definitely isn't a small baby and there's no way I'm having a 5 pounder lol. So we'll see what the doctor says! 

Amanda, so exciting that you're done with this semester! Congrats! And that's awesome you'll be done with the diabetes stuff! And yay to starting maternity leave soon! My job is ending the week of Christmas and I am so sad I won't get to see my adorable little boys anymore. I've been with them since they were 6 months and they'll be 2 in February so I'm super attached to them. It has been amazing watching them learn and grow and helping teach them things. I hope my baby comes early so I don't have to sit around too long missing my boys! 

I had my other shower on Saturday and hoooly cow, I was blown away at all we got. It's pretty amazing! We are so thankful. We got a ton of clothes and pj's, blankies, books, some toys, another car seat, feeding stuff, a whole bunch of bath toys and bath stuff, several months worth of diapers and wipes, a diaper bag, and more. I bought a baby bath tub on Tuesday and now all we need is a baby thermometer, nail clippers, and breast pump, which I'll get through my insurance.


----------



## Micheleb87

My little grim reaper baby face haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful.89

Wow Michele that is great that you got so much for your shower!

It is super exciting that baby is big and healthy, hopefully you aren't sitting at home too long. I kind of wish I was off sooner but I want to try and work right up until January 15th. It is crazy that by the end of next month (unless we are late) we will have sweet little babies! I cannot wait!


----------



## Micheleb87

I hope we aren't late! I'm sure we are all equally anxious to meet our babies!! I can't believe how quickly the pregnancy is going. It's insane! Only 6 weeks and 4 days left!!!! Woohoo!! I hope work doesn't become too difficult for you! 

Do you guys plan on baby wearing?? I got a boba wrap and am so excited to try it out once the baby is here. I don't think I'll ever want to put her down haha. I also have a baby bjorn carrier but have read those aren't as nice and are harder on your back and the baby. But OH can use that because it's a lot less girly looking than the boba haha.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I hope I don't go too late, all my friends babies so far have been early...but as luck would have it I will be the one to go late. Lol, as long as baby is healthy though! 

I do plan on baby wearing, I have a ring sling and I am looking at getting a Moby Wrap. Wraps can be so expensive though! I will have to look into the Boba as well.


----------



## Micheleb87

I know, they are expensive! Especially considering they're just a big piece of fabric lol. I heard the ring slings are expensive too but I'd like to have one when the baby is a little older. The boba is $40 but a friend bought it for me. Not sure if that's around the same price as the moby or not? 

My doctor actually called this afternoon to tell me I'm having a really big baby! She said that anything at the 90th percentile or higher, they consider huge. My ultrasound measurements put me at the 89th percentile! She said that she would estimate my baby to weigh around 9.5 lbs if I go to my due date. She also said she wants to do one more ultrasound closer to the end. I'm so scared of having to get a c-section but if my baby is going to weigh 10 lbs, I'm so scared of pushing her out also! My mom said they told her my brother was going to be ten lbs and he only ended up being just over 8. So they can't always tell with accuracy from an ultrasound... I just hope that she is good and ready to come out a few weeks early and that it ends up being an easy birth lol!


----------



## NavyLadybug

When I was 35 weeks with Magnus, they put him at around the 8lbs mark, that same day I was admitted for my emergency c-section........ he was just over 5lbs. They way they lay and the size of your belly is what factors into their guess. I was ALL belly and so they thought he would be big, but nope. Lol He was teeny tiny


----------



## Micheleb87

Good to know! I'm going to try and mentally prepare for the worst delivery while hoping for the best! It really is terrifying now that it's so close though... I wish the doctors could just teleport babies out... Why do they have to squeeze them through such a tiny hole??


----------



## AmandaBanana

I bought a wrap and I'm so excited to use it and see Dh use it!
Good to know they aren't always accurate! I won't be too scared if it's high then :p aha


----------



## Hopeful.89

I think the Moby wraps are a bit more expensive, but $40 is not bad at all I will have to look into those for sure.

I don't think I have known anyone whose measurements that the doctors told them were right, they were almost always less, don't worry your body is made for this!


----------



## Micheleb87

I googled moby vs. boba and the first thing to come up was this article from a lady who used the boba. After reading it, I think they are very similar and if you only want to spend $40, you'd most likely be happy with a boba! https://breastfeedingneeds.com/boba-wrap-vs-moby-wrap She said the moby has more fabric and it is 100% cotton. The boba has less fabric but is more than sufficient, it's a little bit thicker than the moby, and it is 95% cotton and 5% spandex. So it is stretchier and when wrapping it, you do so tightly and stretch it to put baby in. With the moby, you have to wrap it more carefully because it doesn't have the same kind of stretch. 

I weighed 9lb 15oz when I was born (over 2 weeks late and an emergency c-section) and my mom said she never would have been able to push me out and I was her first. But my sister (3rd sibling) weighed the same and my mom pushed her out. I'm just hoping that I'll be so excited for her to come out that the pain and any damage she does on her way out won't phase me. And really hope I don't need a c-section. I'm starting to have anxiety over it already :-/


----------



## Micheleb87

What kind of wrap do you have, Amanda?


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks for that Michele, I think I like the spandex with the Boba wrap better! I will start looking for one now!


----------



## Micheleb87

No problem! And yeah, after reading that I'm happy I registered for the boba! It feels super nice too. And it seems like it'll be easier to use with the stretchiness. I got the black one just so it would go with pretty much anything haha.


----------



## AmandaBanana

I think I have the Boba as well? It comes with 2 tube pieces and a long fabric piece. I like the spandex aspect of it for sure. Makes it comfy and snug, and not hard on your back or shoulders. We out our cat in it. He loved it.
It's very easy to use. Haha

Dh were trying to decide when to put the cat seat and hospital bag in the car. The base is already installed. But when to carry the others around just Incase labor strikes anywhere! 
When are you ladies doing that?


----------



## Hopeful.89

I think the Boba is just one long piece of fabric that you tie, but I know which one you are talking about Amanda, one of my friends gave me hers. I forgot she gave it to me until you just brought it up, I should put it in baby's room so I don't forget to use it.


----------



## Micheleb87

Yeah, the boba is just one long piece. It comes with a little drawstring bag of the same fabric to keep it in. What are the tube pieces for? Haha, my cats would never let me do that... Is yours still a kitten? You should post a pic! 

I'm kind of freaking out because OH still hasn't moved the big dresser out of the room and it's in the spot where the pack and play and baby stuff is supposed to go. He keeps telling me not to worry about it and that he'll take care of it but I want to set everything up now! Also, he needs to get all his stuff out of the dresser so when we move it to the living room we can put the baby's clothes and stuff in it. I am so anxious to get all that done. Ugh! I hope she comes early so I can be like "look! I knew you wouldn't do it in time!" He keeps saying "we have a month and a half" but it gets harder for me to move each day. I'm basically useless now also when it comes to carrying anything big or helping move anything. 

I'm probably going to install my car seat base this weekend. I also need to do my hospital bag still too and wanted to do that this weekend as well. I just don't even know what to put in it... After I'm done working the week after next, I probably wouldn't need to keep mine anywhere other than by the door because I won't be going many places... But keeping it in the car wouldn't be a bad idea either because then you wouldn't even have to think or worry about it!


----------



## Micheleb87

Then I still need to buy the attachment too for my jogging stroller so I can put the car seat on it and use it right away. I don't want to buy a Graco stroller just to use the carseat with cause the one I have is super nice and I don't need another one. That dumb attachment is over $50 though which is annoying...


----------



## Hopeful.89

I still have to pack my hospital/diaper bags too! I have almost everything for them I just need to pack them and put them in the truck so they are ready. I think we will hold off until after Christmas to put the base for the car seat in, just because right now we drive our truck for hockey so sometimes we have 5 guys in the truck and they would have to move it constantly. After Christmas though we won't be travelling with other people for hockey just in case I go into labour during a game lol!

Here is what are going in my bags so far:

Baby:
- 2-3 Sleepers (ones that button to make changing a bit easier) (at least one each of newborn/0-3mos)
- Going home outfit
- Diapers
- Wipes
- Plush Blanky (Because its super cold here)
- Receiving Blankets (at least 2)
- New born Hat/0-3mos Hat
- Socks/Mittens (Probably won't need the socks because he will be in a sleeper most of the time, mittens to keep him from scratching)
- Coconut Oil for his first couple poops

Mine:
- Knee length tie front robe
- Essential Oils - Just a couple for relaxation and pain
- Birth Plan
- Snacks
- Cash/Change (for vending machines, just in case)
- Lip Balm
- Lotion
- Shampoo/Conditioner Sample Sizes
- Toothbrush, Facewash, etc.
- Post Partum Spray
- Comfy clothes (Leggings, Grippy socks, Nursing Tanks)
- Going Home Clothes
- Post-Partum Belly Wrap (Probably won't need this until I am at home if I wear Maternity leggings)
- Nursing Bra & pads
- Nipple Cream
- Pads
- Contact Solution/Glasses
- Breast pump just in case
- A bit of makeup like mascara, etc. (Not a necessity but most women say it made them feel fresh and energized to put some on before going home)

Dad:
- Sweats, T-shirts, Hoodies
- Going home clothes 
- Toiletries 
- Phone Chargers, Camera, Etc.
- Snacks and Water

And then the Car seat with winter cover.

Of course I have no idea what we will use and what we won't but I want to be prepared - especially because if we give birth in the birth center we will be released around 6-8 hours later, but if we end up in the hospital we will likely be there for a day or two.


----------



## Hopeful.89

That sucks that the attachment is so expensive! They make everything so expensive just because they can... 

PS if you ladies think I need to add anything to my bags please let me know! :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh then mine must he the baby buddha wrap. Search it up! I found it easier then one big wrap. Aha.

Those are good ideas for the bag. We haven't made the bags up yet. I go on leave Jan 3rd. So I might keep it all in the car then as I'll be 37 weeks!

Michelle, just tell him you neeeeed it done. That's what I do when Dh doesn't understand why. I blame my pregnancy brain and he listens lmao


----------



## AmandaBanana

Do you ladies have instagram? I'd love to follow if you did. I post lots of pics of my cat and it's a fun way to see baby progress. 
That's your choice, I'm open with mine. Let me know, I'll give you my user name


----------



## NavyLadybug

So hubby surprised me with this yesterday.......


https://i.imgur.com/jm83xCC.jpg


Isn't he adorable?! We named him Henry Bartholomew AKA Bart. He's an American Cocker Spaniel/Golden Retriever mix!! My husband saw him at the shelter and it was his last day before being euthanized and he was so sweet and friendly he knew he was ours. Apparently he's one of those "designer dogs" or what have you but due to his age no one wanted him, but he's only two! He's still technically a puppy!! He is the absolute most sweetest thing in the world. I was doing research on his "breed" and apparently they're one of the best family and companion dogs around and it definitely shows because he's soooo good with Magnus, so sweet and gentle while still having plenty of energy to keep up.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Aweeee navy!!! That us so sweet of your husband,terrible he would have been put down :(
Yay for giving an amazing dog a great home &#9825;


----------



## Flourish

Aw navy he is adorable!!! 

I still haven't done my hospital bag. I finish work soon as had 3 weeks of annual leave to take so taking that from
this week then maternity leave starting on January 5th. I can't wait, I've got so much to do around our house and want to get all the baby's clothes washed and put away before she comes- plus most importantly it means that I get the Christmas holidays off work so can go and see my family. 

I'm on Instagram my name is fleurish88- happy for any of you to add me and id love to follow back as well.


----------



## AmandaBanana

You have plenty of time flourish! We got the last of the essentials today
Paul for cloth diapers, a hamper, and Tupperware that can store breast milk for fridge or freezer. We need a baby bullet type thing,but luckily we can wait longer for that. So nice to feel as though we have everything! 

My instagram is amandabananana 
Almost the same as on here. Happy to have anyone add me aswell :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

I added both of you on Insta. 

Cute Puppy Navy - How exciting!


----------



## Micheleb87

Hopeful, thanks for posting your hospital bag list! It reminded me of a bunch of things I probably would have forgotten, haha! I had a 20% off coupon for target so used that yesterday to order the stroller attachment and an ear thermometer that looks super nice! The total came to just above $100 but was only $80 and some change after the coupon!!

OH ended up doing a whole bunch yesterday to help get baby's stuff organized. I went through all her clothes and separated all the nb-3 month sizes from the bigger stuff. OH is doing laundry today and washing all her stuff for me  he also cleared out a dressed so we can put all her clothes and blankets and pj's and stuff in there. Yay! 

Amanda, I do have Instagram but haven't used it in a couple years at least haha. Just never really got into it! Would you be opposed to be Facebook friends? If not, feel free to add me  (and the rest of you too! I wanna see all the baby pics when they start coming! Haha) my fb url is Facebook.com/Michele.burant. 

Omg Navy, that dog is so adorable! I've wanted a dog my whole life but have never been able to... Maybe someday! But wow, so happy for you (and for him! Thank god DH got to him before something horrible happened!!) 

Flourish, glad you are able to have some time off and will be able to take care of everything! I am starting to feel better and less anxious now that we are actually making progress with getting all the baby's stuff set up. I was going crazy for awhile there! It was like all I thought about when my insomnia struck lol.


----------



## Flourish

I've added you back on Instagram :) can't wait to see all the squishy baby photos... Can't believe how quick it has all come around! 

Michelle I couldn't find you on Facebook.. May be me being a little dim! If you want to add me I'm fleur Crussell and my picture is of me in a bush haha!


----------



## Hopeful.89

No Problem Michele, I am a list person. So, I have re-written and added as I went along when I had down time at work. 

I got a letter from my midwife last night, they have scheduled me for another Ultra Sound on Dec 30th, to check on babies growth. She is thinking due to my thyroid that maybe the baby is small. I am excited to see baby, but also very nervous for something to be wrong.


----------



## Micheleb87

Flourish, I added you! If you typed my name with two "L"s instead of one, you wouldn't have found me  also, there is no period at the end of the link. Just Michele.burant I just had to add one because I feel so weird leaving the end of a sentence open like that lol! 

Hopeful, I am sure nothing is wrong! People have little healthy babies all the time  everything's gonna be fine! But I totally understand the worrying. It's impossible not to! 

I had my doctor appt last night after work and the doctor went over the ultrasound a little bit more with me. She said that my baby's head is only in the 70th percentile but it's her belly that is in the 89th! So she said it is possible that her head could come through and she could get stuck at her belly :-O how awful would that be?? We're going to talk about it more next time I see her (I'm seeing the nurse practitioner next appt because my doctor is going a vacation for a few days so I'll see her again in about 3 weeks. After my next appt, I go weekly). I'm still so scared about possibly needing a c-section :-/ 

So I decided to look up gyms with childcare and ended up finding a suuuper nice one. For $50 a month plus $15 for the baby membership lol, I can bring the baby to the gym's daycare for up to 2 hours per day. They have 80 classes a week included with membership and an indoor AND outdoor pool (in hoping they let babies go in the pool because that would be AWESOME for summer!!). OH is going to get me a membership in February. I am so excited! Then I will have somewhere I can go everyday if I want to. I was getting super nervous thinking about being stuck in the house and not working. But now I'll have something to do where I can bring the baby with.


----------



## Hopeful.89

That membership sounds awesome Michele! I need to get one for after baby, although I will hopefully be able to drop baby off at my sister in laws day home and go work out. Unfortunately, I would have to drive about 45 min into the city to do it. I do have weights, Treadmill and Stationary Bike in my basement; I just have to use them lol.

Thanks, I am praying nothing is wrong, it is always just in the back of my head. 6 more weeks! I can't believe how quick it is coming.


----------



## AmandaBanana

So I've made my wedding invitations!
Official day,June 25th :)

We're having a potluck bbq in my parents backyard (wwe are super low key people)
My mil had the nerve to say "mmaybe you should think more about the food"
Luckily Dh stood up to her and said "nope, we're doing it this way,cause it's the way we want it"
And she just have her sarcastic "ookay" 
:/ she gets on my nerves sometimes. 
And expects a text when I'm going into labor. 
Not that I wouldn't send one. But to fflat out say she expects it. What a person. 

Dh and I are going to pack the hospital bags today! ::D 

Hopeful I'm sure your babe will be okay &#9825;
I'm looking forward to my next ultrasound, it's nnot scheduled yet but will be scheduled at my next app (22). I hate waiting! !


----------



## AmandaBanana

https://i65.tinypic.com/25u06q0.jpg

34 weeks :)


----------



## Micheleb87

Hopeful, that's great that you have all that workout stuff at home  I would love to get some weights so I can at least do some lifting daily from home. I only have two 5-lb ones. And if the doctor/midwife was worried, I am SURE they would do the ultrasound much sooner! So try to relax  it's almost baby time!! Can't believe the countdown is in the 5 week range now!

Amanda, your mil sounds like such a b! That would drive me nuts too... A backyard bbq potluck sounds awesome! Plus, catered wedding food is always way less delicious than what it costs... It's like just OK restaurant food (not delicious but edible lol) that costs the same as nice restaurant food! When we get married (if it ever happens haha) I would love to pay for the food from the grocery store and have a few family members help me cook as a wedding gift to me haha. Your bump is looking great! Mine is so much bigger now. I bump into things with it on accident all the time. Sometimes I knock stuff over. Haha. 

We went out with OH's friend to a restaurant bar on Saturday. It was packed and every time I had to use the bathroom I had to get through this sea of people who didn't give a crap that I was pregnant. They wouldn't give me any room to pass through and people coming from the other direction would just walk into my belly! It made me so frickin mad. Like what the hell! If I see a pregnant lady coming through I'm not going to squeeze through bumping into her. I'm going to let her pass through first and stay out of the way! People are so rude sometimes!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Amanda - That is so exciting about your wedding invites! I like the potluck idea, honestly we spent so much on our wedding... it was crazy for one day. We were even super low key on most things! Sorry about your MIL!

Michele - People can definitely be very inconsiderate jerks!

I think once I am under the one month until my due date timeline it will really fly by. I thought right now would go faster but it seems to be creeping by. Although with Christmas Next week I imagine things will start to pick up! Crazy to think I will only have around 2 weeks of work in the New Year. - I got a raise at work and it kind of makes me want to work right up until my due date lol. But I doubt after the 15th of January I will have any motivation to get up and go to work!


----------



## Micheleb87

I hope the time starts going by as quickly for you as it is for me! The last month will probably drag by for me since I won't be working anymore though.

34 weeks, 2 days! 5 weeks and 5 days to go :-D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful.89

Love the bump Michele!!! 

I finally got to meet my best friends little girl after she spent 40 days in the Nicu (Neonatal ICU), she is the most precious little girl. It really makes me anxious to meet my little man.


----------



## Micheleb87

That's awesome  is she the one who had the blockage? Either way, glad the baby is doing well enough to be out of the nicu! 

One of my friends just had her baby girl yesterday and seeing the pics on fb are making me super anxious to meet mine also  so I feel ya! I'm so happy we're in the home stretch!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah my mil is a work of art sometimes.
I think I'll tell Dh to just say "well we were thinking if just going to city hall here. So if this is going to be an ongoing thing we just might"
Only so much one hormonal pregnant woman can handle! Lol

Awe I hear you on the baby posts. Just want to meet our little man so bad. &#9825;

It's funny, everyone said I'd get unsolicited advice. I never did. Expect one lady told me not to reach above my head.
But I hate when people are like "Oo you're about to pop"
It's fun that people notice now, but still. I hear it a bunch of times a day. Lol
"You must be tired"
Heck yes I am. I sleep about 11 hours a night thank you. Ahah.


----------



## Flourish

Ooh exciting about your wedding planning Amanda! 

Hopeful I'm sure everything will be okay with your little one- enjoy seeing baby again. 

I had midwife yesterday and my blood pressure was high- it's been low all throughout the pregnancy so now it's high I've got to go back for it to be checked again next week. I had my flu and whooping cough jabs this week, when I have my flu jab normally I get some symptoms so I'm thinking this is probably why my BP was high.

Not long until Christmas, is everyone ready for it?


----------



## AmandaBanana

We're not doing a whole lot this year for the holidays.
We put our tree up.
And I bought him a coffee maker and he bought me a spa day.
Super sweet of him &#9825;
But we're aiming to save money. Plus we are the only 2 in our province so it's not like we have family to see :p


----------



## Hopeful.89

Yes Michele! She was the one who had double blockage and needed surgery the next day she was born.

Thanks Flourish! - Already feel as though he has had a growth spurt since my last appointment, my bump is getting huge! I hope they can control your BP and it was just a flukey day.

Amanda - I hope your MIL doesn't cause you too much more stress.

I have a midwife appointment this afternoon, I am excited to be off work for the week lol. I need to nap before DH's hockey game tonight or I will be napping in the stands.

We have a lot of family suppers to go to over Christmas - the first one is Sunday :) 
DH and I didn't get each other gifts this year because we have been spending so much on baby items and we really don't need anything. I am more excited for some time off work to rest! lol. Then only 2ish weeks of work in January! 4 more weeks of work for me, unless he makes a surprise appearance or I am put on bed-rest.


----------



## AmandaBanana

So Dh told me a story about the last time he talked to his mom.
We planned to go to the zoo, just Dh, baby and I next time we flew to ontario (June for our wedding)
She starts to go on and on how nice that'll be for us all to go. 
So Dh told her nicely tbat no, it's just a thing for the 3 of us.
And she was all pissy saying how she always took him as a kid and it's a nice family thing to do.
He said yeah, family. The 3 of us.
She gave her sarcastic "yeah ok" thing.

Is that so much to ask? To just do something the 3 of us? I understand she wants to be a part of things but really. We can do anything else. We just want that for us. 
His family is always like that when we visit. He has to spend every minute with them because "it's only fair since they see him once a year".
But it's OUR vacation. If they want to plan his time, they can pay for the trip.
Right?
:p

Baby wasn't moving so much last night, but I think he was tuckered back. Today it's non-stop. Even feel him during working which I never do.
It's nice reassurance but wow lol

I have 8 more shifts than I'm on leave! Exciting!


----------



## Micheleb87

Amanda, I never got any unsolicited advice! People just recently started touching my belly all the time though which is awkward and uncomfortable for me... But I'm too nice to yell at anyone for it so I just smile and usually am like "she's not moving right now." In hopes that they'll take a hint haha. It's the worst when it's people you don't even know! I haven't had any completely random strangers, but just people who I have just been introduced to by a friend or someone else I know. So weird... Also, your mil is so annoying! What a controlling freak! She needs to back off. Dh needs to tell her she is making momma bear angry haha. 

Flourish, hope the high bp was just from the shot! I'm sure it was. I feel like it's too late for you to develop diabetes at this point! 

Hopeful, that is great that your friends baby is doing so much better finally  I'm so glad my ultrasound didn't show a blockage or anything bad! But I am still so anxious for her to be here so I can see that everything is ok and she is healthy! Too many episodes of grey's anatomy have given me reason to worry about the baby lol! 

I'm not buying any gifts this year. I feel kind of bad but if I did buy gifts for OH and all my family, I would be spending all the money I have most likely and my job is ending Wednesday so I want to have a little bit of savings so I don't have to start asking OH for money right away lol. I told him not to get me anything for Xmas either but he insists on getting me new glasses because both pairs I have are cheap and the lenses are all scratched. So I'm getting a pair of nice ones Christmas which I am excited to go shopping for! 

I had to go to OH's work Christmas party last night (last year it was my work Xmas party because I was working at that company and OH hadn't yet been hired there. He came to the party with me and met my bosses and a couple months later he was working there! Kind of funny lol). Everyone was so drunk and I hated it and was so ready to go when we left a little after 9... This gross girl was so wasted and puked ALL over the place. She was leaning over this stool while puking all over and had a super short dress on and NO underwear! You could see EVERYTHING! It was the most disgusting thing... I couldn't handle seeing that nasty puke so I was like lets go NOW! Even though I had agreed to stay till 9:30. Yuck... I don't miss going out at all... And bars are my least favorite place to be when pregnant I have decided...


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yeah she's something. 
Dh told her off on the phone yesterday. She keeps trying to guess the babies name.
So he was like "you need to stop"
And she was like whaaat why.
And he explained that pretend guessing is trying to know the name, which he's said many times we won't tell and it's pissing him off. 
She didn't like that.
Ahahaha. I was so proud of Dh. It was attractive lmao.

Yeah that's our thoughts with Christmas. Too expensive, not worth buying and shipping stuff to everyone. It's not what Christmas is about anyways!

And wow, that's some party! How embarrassing for that girl :/
I have 7 shifts left at work!so excited.
Finally got around to applying for ei, then saw I can't until after my last day of work. I didn't know that lol.
Oh well. I'll be done soon! But then back to school.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Michele - I would have wanted to leave as well! That is absolutely disgusting, I hope she is not an employee there and just a guest because I would be mortified to go back to work after behaving like that!

Amanda - I am glad your DH is sticking up for himself and you to your MIL. 

I am jealous that you two will be off work soon! I still have 17 days of waking up for work. lol. It doesn't sound like many but with the holidays it is still not until Jan 15th.


----------



## AmandaBanana

You're tough working that long!
I go back to school on the 11th, and there's really no way to work and school this semester with my schedule. So it works out.
I have myself the extra week just for pure relaxing :)
But the countdown is on!
6 more shifts for me!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Had my Dr app today.
Cervix is long, closed and firm. I guess good for 35 weeks!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How was everyone's holiday? Good I'm hoping!


----------



## Micheleb87

Good! We went to my aunt and uncle's on Christmas Eve then has a lazy relaxing Christmas Day watching holiday movies. How was yours, Navy??

I am getting so fat. It's really hard to be comfortable lately :-( the baby is always in my ribs and sitting sometimes hurts. I usually sit with my legs up and to the side and I lean on the arm of the couch. So it's like a half sitting/half laying down position lol. I am so ready for the baby to come but I'm still terrified of the birthing process itself. :-/

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Hopeful.89

Aww I hope you aren't too uncomfortable Michele, my legs seem to be restless and uncomfortable all the time. 

I had contractions on Christmas Day in the evening and we thought we might be heading to the hospital, but once I got home and laid down they stopped and I only had a couple the next morning. Since then nothing. Baby is also still really high so everyone says he will be late. 
I wish I could sleep I haven't been sleeping good at all lately, I can't even nap in the afternoons!

Michele are you on Maternity leave now?? 
I am counting down the weeks, 3 to go! 

Navy - How is everything going with you? Any word from your doctors on the next steps?


----------



## NavyLadybug

It was ok, was sick during most of it. And for tests, still waiting on the results to come back


----------



## AmandaBanana

Heya, my holidays were low key. We went fishing then went and did some nature things. Videos games the rest of the day and chineese food for dinner lol.
I have 2 more shifts at work.
I think I had 2 Braxton hicks yesterday. 
My mom was late with all three kids, so I'm guessing I will be too.
I also bled after sex on Sunday (not even pent ration, he just used his hands). That scared me a bit. But dr said it was normal.

I'm going to see star wars tonight!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks, hopeful! I hope you get more comfortable soon! The contractions sound scary... I haven't had any Braxton hicks in weeks. I have been having light period like cramping almost every day but not strong enough to be a contraction. 

I am done working now for an indefinite amount of time. I'm going to try the stay at home mom thing for awhile and see how I like it. I might go back to school next year or I may look for a job. I'm keeping my options open for now! I hope the baby comes early though because I am already bored and I miss the little boys I nannied for so much! On my last day their mom came home early and they were still napping so I didn't even get to say bye :-( I have Christmas presents for them though so will hopefully be visiting later this week or next. 

Navy, those test results take so long!! Ugh!

Amanda, fishing sounds so nice now. We had nice weather for December up until yesterday when it finally snowed and dropped below freezing. I'm assuming you probably went ice fishing though? Or is it warm where you live lol. That is scary about the bleeding and glad it turned out to be nothing! Have fun at the movie  I am one of those few who've never seen the Star Wars movies... Except for episode one that came out when I was a kid haha.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Amanda - That sounds awesome and relaxing!
Hopefully the bleeding doesn't continue, maybe your cervix is just irritated or something!

Michele - I wish we could afford to do the stay at home mom thing, maybe I can get things sorted enough to make it happen in a years time!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Movie was sold out :( seeing it thursday night now.
Yep the bleeding was normal and very minimal because of blood in the area.
Dr's app today, she said my cervix has leaned forward now and is soft instead of hard and straight. It's getting ready! She could fit her finger up into the cervix. Which felt terrible. Lol
Nope normal fishing, not ice. It doesn't really go below 0° here. So I just bundle up and it's a good time!


----------



## Flourish

So I finished work just before Christmas as I had loads of holiday left to take- I kept thinking that I had finished too early and I would be sitting around just waiting for ages. Luckily I did leave when I did as it's meant I got to spend time with my family over Christmas and I've been Ill twice in this time already (I never normally get Ill) so been able to spend a few days resting. 
Anywho no longer worried about having to sit around waiting as I had to go to the maternity day unit to be monitored earlier in the week because my BP went up - had consultant yesterday as well who did a scan and it shows that baby has stopped growing so I'm now being monitored every other day at the hospital then induced next Thursday to get her here safely. Both my husband and I are a little shocked that she is going to be here so soon and are now trying to make sure we have everything ready in time. Crazy to think this time next week we could have our little baby in our arms!! 

Hope you all had a good New Year's Eve, anyone do anything exciting?


----------



## Micheleb87

Hopeful, worrying over whether we can afford it stresses me out daily! OH thinks we'll be fine but I am kind of terrified...


Amanda, hope you enjoyed the movie! It just started getting really really cold here the day after Christmas. Our December was super mild though.

Flourish, omg, that is so exciting that your baby will be here next week! Sorry you have been sick. I woke up last night at 1:30 am (after going to sleep a little after ten not feeling the greatest) and was up all night long with food poisoning! I had the worst stomach pains I had ever had in my life... Finally done throwing up thankfully and starting to slowly feel better. I hope I can get some good sleep tonight as I was only able to get a few hours today :-/


----------



## Flourish

Oh no Michele that sucks you have been do sick :( keep hydrated if you can and I hope you start to feel better and can keep food down.


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks! I woke up several times soaked in sweat during the night, but this morning I am feeling soooo much better-yay!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Flourish, that's exciting that you know when you'll meet your baby!
I can not wait! And my rib pain is so terrible. Moving, coughing, laughing. Everything hurts.
I'm done work now, and I have a week off before school starts again on the 11th.

That really sucks you've been sick Michelle! Hope you continue to feel better.
I've also been losing the tiniest bits of mucus plug. I'm hoping it'll all be out soon and I'll have this baby within the next 2 weeks. Ahha
But my mom was late with all 3 children, so i expect I will be too.

Star wars was amazing!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Had my weekly app.
Cervix still 3-4 centimeters long. But she can fit her finger up there. "Could touch his head if she wanted" she said lol. Hopefully I start to thin out soon


----------



## Hopeful.89

Flourish - That is so exciting that you could have your sweet baby any day now! 

Michele - I hope you are feeling better soon!

Amanda - That is super exciting that you are starting to dilate and your cervix is softening!

I had my ultrasound last week and got the official results yesterday - Baby is only 30% for weight (but those are always estimations and not usually accurate) but other than that he scored a perfect 8/8 for everything else. He is head down and still posterior but he keeps getting closer to the ideal position each day. Due to my 2 hours of commuting each day and sitting at work all day my hips and pelvis have been terrible and I can barely walk at the end of the day. So this will be my last week of work. Plus by the end of each day I am having terrible Braxton Hicks. Just patiently awaiting the arrival of our little man. I am looking forward to not commuting for work anymore.


----------



## Micheleb87

Amanda, yay for heading in the direction of labor! Lol. I had my appt yesterday and my cervix was 75% effaced and she could almost for a fingertip in. I also found out from last week's test that I have that strep b thing so they'll need to put antibiotics on me when I go into the hospital to have baby. And then I've been having itchy hands and feet this week and told my doctor. I guess it can be a sign of a liver problem so I had to have my blood drawn after the appt but the results can take up to 7 days. I then looked it up when I got home and wish I hadn't because I found the issue that it could be. It's like colestasis of pregnancy or something like that. It's not harmful to the mother, but it can cause still birth so if you have it they usually induce as soon as it is safe to do so. So now I'm worrying about that even though I'm sure it'll be fine and my itching is most likely just from the swelling... But I'm glad my cervix changed because last week it was still hard and completely closed. The doctor said she could come at any time now but she could also still be late too. But obviously I'm hoping she's here sooner rather than later. We are narrowed down to the names of Emma and Charlotte with Charlie for a nickname. I really like both of them. OH has a long list he likes that I'm not really into lol. And he wants Jean for a middle name. 

Hopeful, that sounds awful about your pain! I hope everything starts feeling much better next week  my hips and upper thighs (on the outter side) get so sore when I'm in bed. But at least once I'm out of bed they start feeling better! I can't believe our due dates are almost here! These months have flown by. Holy cow...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Michele, I think Emma Jean is a GORGEOUS name! 


Hopefully all the little bundles start popping out soon!!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Michele! 

I hope that your tests come back negative for the colestasis! Hopefully its just a temporary circulation issue from the pregnancy. I hope you don't have to be induced but whatever it takes to get your little bundle here safely!

Today is my last day of work! I am excited, but also super nervous about not having my normal income. On the plus side it should encourage DH and I to eat at home more instead of dining out. 

I just can't wait to meet my son!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Our cervix ' are opposite Michelle. Yours effaced, mine not. But mine dilated, yours not. 
The waiting game is so difficult! 
I'm sure the itchy ness is just from sweeping and stretching. Try not to worry &#9825;
Sleeping is getting so uncomfortable now. I just can't manage to be comfy, it's quite upsetting.
I had the hospital tour, and it looked so so nice. Dh and j are looking more forward to the birthing experience now.

People are starting to ask whether we are getting him circumsized or not. His penis shouldn't really be of their concern. And I get interesting responses when I tell them that no, I'm against doing that. (I don't mean to offend anyone with my opinion. To each their own!).

Yay for your last day of work hopeful!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks, Navy! What is going on with you now? Any new news??

Hopeful, glad you can rest and take it easy now till baby is here  I hear ya on the income thing though. That is my biggest stress lately. I have a few hundred dollars left and then we'll be living solely on oh's income. It's scary :-/ but everything will work out and we are going to be mama's and I'm sure once the babe's arrive that finances will take a backseat in our minds for awhile  

Amanda, I'm having the same problem with sleeping. I can't wait to have my body back to myself and feel normal again! At least for a little bit until I'm pregnant again with number two haha. That would be annoying to have people asking about circumcision! Like how is that any of their business?? People are so weird and annoying!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Final test results came back normal, there literally nothing else they can test for that wouldn't have already been indicated. Now the only thing left is for DHs semen analysis to come in. 

I'm 8dpo tomorrow and I can start testing even though it's early. Dare I say I'm feeling lucky?? Honestly though I'm having next to zero symptoms at all. No fatigue, no headaches, no pinching or nausea, literally nothing that I get during this part of my cycle. 


I also cried the other morning. 

I work on what I call my "Sticker Campaign" where I send bumper stickers to families in an organization called Unique that supports and raises awareness for children and families affected by chromosomal disorders. I never accept payment as this is a small way that I honor Sophie. when I was doing it and several members asked to pay me, I thanked them but declined as usual and not one, not two but SIX people decided to donate directly to Unique since I wouldn't accept payment. I often have very little hope for humanity, but today I have a little more.

Not long after that I received this email from non other than the CEO of Unique telling me that the letter I wrote to them about Sophie in regards to their inquiries about families affected by chromosomal disorders would be featured and published in their next magazine issue. That was a huge moment. I can't even describe it really except just absolute awe. Ever since the diagnosis I've wanted nothing more than for some recognition and acknowledgement that her condition exists since there's literally no information on it except for a list of horrible defects the condition causes and it's finally happening.

https://i.imgur.com/6H33mvP.jpg


----------



## Flourish

Ah navy what a lovely thing you are doing- hopefully out there helping some families xx I'll have my fingers crossed that this is the month for you. 

Wow Michelle and Amanda it sounds like you are both getting close now! 

I had my little girl on 9th January, named her Lennox Lorraine Calla (then our surname). She was induced due to having stopped growing, when she was born I asked if they could see a reason for her stopping growing and it was because the placenta had started to calcify, apparently this is common in women who smoke- I don't smoke so not sure why it happened, but either was it was the right decision to get her out early. She weighs a tiny 5lbs 7oz so we have to stay in hospital for around 5 days for her to be monitored. I am so in love with her already! I'll see if I can attach a picture after this message.


----------



## Flourish

Lennox
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NavyLadybug

She's so precious!!! Where are you from?? My son was born at 35 weeks and weighing 5lbs 3oz and we went home after 48 hours. Are they keeping her cause she's small or because they want to make sure she will grow without issues?


----------



## Flourish

I'm from the UK- they said because she's under 5lbs 8oz she would have to stay in but she is also struggling with maintaining her temperature and feeding so sng chance we had of coming home early are gone. I wasn't prepared to be staying in, I thought I would be in and out on the same day- I really can't wait to get home now.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh goodness, well hopefully things work themselves out shortly and you all can be home by Wed at the latest


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Just popping in to check on you ladies! It's been a while. Congrats on baby Lennox! She's so beautiful! And navy very happy to hear not only of people's donations, but the letter from the ceo as well. In light of everything that's happened, that must feel amazing. 

Starting to get to that uncomfortable stage in pregnancy as I'm sure we all are. DD was 6 days late, but I'm really hoping that doesn't happen this time around! Good luck girls. I'll be checking back in :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Eeek! so much has happened over the weekend! 

Congrats flourish! she is absolutely perfect! 

Navy congrats on having your letter featured that is great! 

Amanda I am the same with the sleeping, I wake up constantly throughout the night. 

I agree with the not circumcising and its mostly because dh is not, and it is unnecessary in this day and age, but that's just me. To each their own. 

Nothing new here, just some backaches and a bit of discharge. 
First day off from work and I was super bored at home, although today is the coldest day of the year so far at -35 so I won't be going anywhere unless I have to and hopefully I can get some cleaning done around the house.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Yay for being done work! 
I started up school yesterday.
Pretty sure we're going to move back to ontario next year.
ma y options on how to go about that.
finish my school here, or do second year back there.
Dh can get school through military to switch to policing, or he can just take it back in Ontario. 
And then it's a question of if I finish school here, he can do it rig ht away, or if I don't, he starts a year after, when I finish. 
Ah so many options!

But atleast military will move us for completely free.
Probably back in with my parents until we get back up and going. But having a baby really makes me want to be close to family so he has a good relationship with them.

Should be interesting how this all plays out!

Dr app yesterday, no progress since last week. Urg :( 
I want my babyyyyy. He's gonna be over due, I just know it :p


----------



## Hopeful.89

Lightbrite- I hope your little one doesn't go late, I am hoping mine comes in the next week or so, but I also want him to be ready. Bittersweet lol.

Amanda- those are some big changes but I totally understand you wanting to be close to family. Good luck with school, everything will fall into place.


----------



## Micheleb87

Congrats, flourish!! Lennox is perfect!  

Navy, that is so awesome what you are doing!

So baby Lily Jane decided to make a surprise appearance almost 2 weeks early! My water broke at 3 am yesterday. We got to the hospital at 4:30 am but I didn't end up having her till 7:35 last night. Omg she is gorgeous and we love her so much! My love for her grows by the minute <3 the labor was a nightmare and I am soooo sore, but all of that is nothing and totally worth it to bring this beautiful babe into the world! She weighed exactly 8 lbs and was 21" long. Such a little sweetheart! The breastfeeding has been going really well so far and I am so happy!! We get to bring her home tomorrow morning :-D 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Awe Michelle that's amazing!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Lily Jane
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Micheleb87

My sweet little babe <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Micheleb87

Those "impatient" icon thingies are supposed to be a heart with a < and a 3 lol. How weird!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NavyLadybug

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks! This is my new favorite picture  I am so in love!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmandaBanana

She's gorgeous &#9825;&#9825; look at the button nose. So cute.
Hope you had a good labor experience!


----------



## Micheleb87

Thank you! Labor was the most painful and scary experience I've ever had but once it was over it was soooo worth every second. I am so overwhelmed with happiness! I never could have even understood a love like this without meeting her. 

I am super pissed at the moment though. This is my second night here (third, if you count the rest of the night when I got here at 4:30 am) and we technically could have gone home today if we had wanted to but they recommend staying an extra night if you are breastfeeding. At midnight, I had just finished feeding her for over 30 min and handing her to OH so he could hold her for a little bit while I went to the bathroom. All the sudden this new nurse comes in saying she'd be my night nurse and she had t examine me then take away Lily to examine her for 10-15 min. I was super annoyed cause it has been the longest couple days in the world and we were finally winding down. THEN, she starts talking to me like I had just arrived at the hospital and knew absolutely nothing about breastfeeding or my stay here. She went over everything with me then starts telling me I need to get Lily to latch so I told her I already have. Then she is like great! I just want to watch and make sure she has a good latch. I was so fucking pissed. I've been feeding her since she came out and both of us have been doing awesome! She just knows what to do and is so great at latching! I let them supplement with formula last night because I was wrecked by 1:30 am and needed a few hours of sleep. But after getting her back at 6:30 this morning I decided I was taking care of her the rest of our time here. So anyway, after spending 30 minutes talking to me (I got 3 hours of sleep Monday night before water broke and 4 hours last night so I'm not in the mood to humor some crazy bitch nurse who is talking to me in the most condescending way...), she takes Lily from me and she starts screaming like she hates this lady too! She brings her back around 12:45 and tells me I need to be up by 3 to feed her or it could make her sick or throw off her temp. First of all, I plan on holding her all night and feeding her every time she wants it. Second, don't fucking tell me what to do with my baby. The other nurses were super helpful and only gave guidelines till I knew what I was doing. She also kept saying "if you're that tired I can take her to the nursery so you can sleep and I'll bring her back for feedings." I had to tell her no about five times and she had to tell me five times I better not fall asleep holding her. I told her not to come back with pain pills at the time mine were going to wear off just cause I didn't want to deal with her again so soon. But then they wore off and it hurt so bad I couldn't sit anymore so I went out looking for a nurse so I didn't have to call that stupid one back and OH could continue sleeping. I walked around for 30 min before finally finding A nurse who had to send to my room THE worst nurse. So she comes back in and turns all the lights on and again takes MY baby away to unwrap her from her blanket and put another stupid hospital onesie on her and wrap her up in the hospital blanket all the while she's screaming. Then she tells me let's try taking only ibuprofen and no oxy's this time. I said no I want both. Then she's like how about 5 mg instead of ten? And I'm like no! I'm in so much pain right now I can't even sit and 2 doesn't even take all the pain away! So she said ok and brought me what I needed after putting me through hell and back to get it. Now I am standing up holding Lily waiting for the meds to kick in so I can sit again. I cannot believe how horrible that nurse is and am pissed I have to deal with this shit at 3am and so sleep deprived. I am so complaining about her after my visit here. I was having as good a stay in a hospital you can have till she came along. I just needed to vent... I can't take this shit and don't want to wake OH up because he's going to be taking care of Lily tomorrow in between feedings so I can finally sleep. I've never been so anxious to get home!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats Michele! That nurse sounds horrible though. Is she off of your services now? Can you request not to have her anymore? Although hopefully instead you can just go home now. No nurse should be telling you what and how to do things with your baby. Like you said, guidance is ok, but anything past that is not. I hope you get home soon and can jump into your own routine and get some sleep!


----------



## AmandaBanana

That nurse sounds terrible. 
I would straight up ask not to see her anymore and have another nurse. You don't need that stress and frustration.
I hope you'll be home soon and can relax with oh &#9825;

I want my baby to come so bad. I want to meet him and love him, but I'm also so done being preggo. I have this Fri, Sat, sun completely open, so it would be perfevt if I went into labor tonight! 
If he only knew that


----------



## Micheleb87

Thanks! 

Well there was no one for me to say anything to about it last night... And I was too tired to muster up the energy to tell her I didn't want her on my service. But I was not nice to her... And I complained to several people about her today so hoping she won't be putting any other girls through an experience like that... The supervisor nurse lady was so apologetic. My other two nurses were amazing and made me feel comfortable (as much as possible) and cared about! 

We had just signed the papers we needed to finish before our discharge. The car is loaded up and we had Lily dressed and ready to put her in the carseat. Then they said they had to do one more billy reading before we were on our way. They did and it was 11.5 so they then had to draw the poor baby's blood again to get a more accurate reading... That'll let us know whether or not she needs a billy blanket or not and THEN we can finally leave. But we would have been home by now :-(

I stil have not slept aside from dozing off for short amounts of time while holding lily last night. I can't wait for a nap! But I HATE putting her down!! The only thing that makes it better is watching oh hold her and talk to her and seeing him calm her down if she's upset. It is the sweetest thing! She loves both of us and we love her sooooo much!!!

Amanda, I really hope your baby comes soon too!! <3 being a mom is the best feeling in the whole world. If you think you love him now, just wait till he's in yours and dh's arms and he doesn't want to be anywhere else.  good luck!!


----------



## Flourish

Congratulations Michele she is gorgeous! 
Sorry you had a crappy nurse, I hope you are home now and don't have to deal with her again. 

I hope the rest of you arnt waiting too long to bring your little bumps into the world. 

We got discharged late last night. It was so good to be home after a week in hospital. Lennox is still having to have daily tests for jaundice and to be weighed every few days to check she isn't losing too much weight.


----------



## linzylou

Congratulations, Flourish and Michele! Lennox and Lily are gorgeous. Hopefully it won't be long now for everyone else.

Mariah Jane was born Jan 12th at 7:04am...9 mins after we walked through the hospital doors. :wacko: Contractions started at 3am that morning, 7 mins apart. They were really mild at first but by 5am I called my mom and told her not to go to work. At 6am she came and picked up my DD as contractions were now 5 mins apart and painful. DH and I left for L&D right after that. I was getting the urge to push in the car but somehow made it into the triage waiting room where my water immediately broke. I was pushing with every contraction (I literally couldn't fight it) and the registration lady kept asking for my SSN. My husband had to yell, "This is happening NOW," before she finally called someone. I jumped into a hospital bed and two contractions later, we had a baby! I pushed for two HOURS with my first so I definitely didn't think it was going to happen that fast, but I'm happy that it did. 

She was 7 lbs 7 oz and 20" and is such a little love. She's eating and sleeping better than my first DD ever did, and we're all adjusting but so far she really is amazing. DD loves Mariah but isn't too keen on me right now. :cry: I'm sure things will get better soon though!

First day at home:
https://i64.tinypic.com/2113yub.jpg


----------



## Flourish

Congratulations linzylou- she's a beaut!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats Michele & Lyndzy! 

Michele - that nurse sounds absolutely terrible, I am excited for you to get home and get into a routine. I am so happy nursing is working out so well for you! 

Nothing really new with me, I feel like baby is extremely comfy in my womb and won't be arriving anytime soon. I am trying some exercised to move him more anterior as posterior babies tend to be late and need to be induced to get labour going. My next midwife appointment is Tuesday, hopefully I can get him into a better position by then.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Linzy!!


Today was my scheduled c-section date for Robin. I've been depressed and just crying all damn day. I'm gonna cry some more come next Monday, his actual due date.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hopeful, I hear yah. Nothing new for me.
Had my Dr app, she said my cervix has gone from 3-4 cm long to 2-3. So that's something but barely.
She said if next week, my due date, still at the same, then she'll schedule an ultrasound and go from there.

Awe navy &#9825; that's heartbreaking. I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Flourish

Aw navy it must be really hard for you right now- thinking of you x


----------



## linzylou

I'm so sorry, Navy. :hugs:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Linzy congrats! I'm hoping for a quick second labor as DD labor was insanely long. You have given me hope! Haha. 

Navy very sorry for you to be going through such a difficult time right now. We are all happy you stuck around though and supported our journeys. Hopefully we can follow you through yours until you have a beautiful baby in your arms.


----------



## linzylou

Fingers crossed for a shorter labor this time, LiteBright! With Sarah my water broke at 3am and she was born at 7:46pm after 8 hours on Pitocin. Mariah was 4 hours from start to finish - not enough time for an IV or even a hospital gown! What was your labor like with DD?

I got out for the first time alone with both girls yesterday, for Mariah's newborn photos. We're slowly settling into our "new" normal. It helps that Mariah has been very easygoing so far. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone doing? Sorry I've been a bit absent and sporadic the past couple months, cold weather always has me sick as a dog this time of year!


----------



## AmandaBanana

It's my due date!


----------



## linzylou

How are you feeling, Amanda?

Sorry you've been sick, Navy. :hugs:

Doing okay here. I've been dreading my first grocery shopping trip alone with both girls but we survived. My almost 3-year-old did a great job holding onto the shopping cart and staying beside me but I think things will go faster if I wear the baby next time.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Amanda it's my due date too! Nothing exciting happening tho. I had false labor three nights in a row but haven't had it again since. Frustrating! I have an appointment tomorrow so we will see what they say. 

Linzy my labor with my daughter lasted 41 hours. The last 12 hours of it were so painful! I'm really hoping this one is a lot shorter. I'm also hoping I can relax my body a little more during labor as I was so tense the first go around and I've read that can make things more painful. Good news is that false labor can often times lead to shorter actual labor, so hopefully that's the case this go around! I'm so nervous about taking two kiddos out together. Good for you for trying and making it thru successfully!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Happy due date liteBright and Amanda... My due date as well! 

Nothing going on here, super boring. I have an appointment with my midwife tomorrow and she is going to sweep my membranes. 

I am trying to stay active and get things moving.


----------



## Micheleb87

Congrats, Linzylou! Mariah is gorgeous!!

Omg Navy, I am so sorry and can't even imagine how you must feel :-( hope you are feeling better now though! 

I have been busy busy busy. I'm thinking I might have ppd :-( I can't stand to be alone with just the baby at home so every day I have either went over by someone or had someone here with me. Every time OH leaves I am beside myself and can't stop crying and being overwhelmed with so many negative and emotional feelings. I miss being pregnant. I miss feeling the kicks. I miss snuggling with OH. We barely get to even sleep in the same bed anymore because I am up every 1-2 hours with the baby and only spend a couple hours in bed each night. I love our baby more than I ever thought possible and I feel so guilty for feeling this way which just makes it all so much worse. I hate when she looks at me when I am crying. Even though she doesn't understand yet it just breaks my heart. I can't believe she is 2 weeks old tomorrow and my due date wasn't till today! I feel like I'm going to blink and she'll be an adult and I will be old and sad. Ugggh. I never thought I would feel like this :-/ I've never been so emotional before in my life. 

Anyway, sorry to be a downer and I hope everyone else is doing well! I hope the rest of you have quick and easy labor. The pain from mine is already fading from my mind and doesn't even seem that bad anymore. I want 2 or 3 more now and OH only agreed to one more. He is 37 (his birthday was 3 days before Lily was born) and said he is getting snipped when he turns 40. Which makes me think maybe he would be open to 2 more if I got them in real quickly but then I want to continue breastfeeding and won't be able to get pregnant till I stop :-/ so I don't know. Just one more thing to be depressed about.


----------



## AmandaBanana

You can still get pregnant and breastfeed?
And don't feel guilty for feeling this way! 1 in 3 women do. You're so not alone. There is much help and support out there for you.

My cervix is a little shorter, thinner, and more dilated. She did a membrane sweep. Scheduling an ultrasound for Thursday or Friday and then we will talk induction if I don't have him by next Monday!


----------



## Micheleb87

A lot of girls don't get their period back till they stop breastfeeding or greatly reduce breastfeeding. It happens sometimes but there's no way to make sure it happens aside from stopping... And being pregnant a lot of times makes your milk dry up or changes the taste enough that babies don't want to drink it anymore. And I really want to make it to a year with Lily if possible... 

She had her 2 week appointment today and she had gained over a lb from what she weighed when we left the hospital! 8lbs, 7.4oz. So almost a half a lb past her birth weight which is awesome! 

Hopefully your baby will come before having to be induced! Not sure what a membrane sweep is but I will google it in a minute to see because now I'm curious.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hm I always thought you could get pregnant right away, period or not.

She stuck 2 fingers in my cervix and rubbing all around. Basically trying to detach the membrane of the placenta from my cervix. A natural way of trying to get labor to start.

Also just lost my mucus plug! Yayy. 
And (tmi) but having almost like diaherria. Heard that's a sign too.
Tummy been feeling like period cramp all day.
maybe I won't make it to my ultrasound on Friday! Come on baby!!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Michele - search around for a doula that does post partum care. Sometimes they can come in and help with day to day chores as well as help you cope with the new life you have! please don't keep your feelings to yourself, if you need help you should get it. Check out Warrior Moms and see if there are any groups in your area that meet or that you can talk to. Of course we are always here to talk to as well. :) 

Amanda - those symptoms sound great for starting labour! I think I will be the last one to deliver! Lol
My midwife did a membrane sweep today and I have an ultrasound booked for thursday, but I am hoping I don't make it to then! 
DH and I dtd tonight and I am hoping with some extra nipple stimulation tomorrow things start moving along, I want to avoid being medically induced if I can. 

The only symptom I have right now is a sore back, and baby being super active.


----------



## linzylou

Michele, the first few weeks are really tough. I remember crying a lot and missing my DH so much when DD1 was first born (this time around I'm crying because I miss DD1!). It's a huge adjustment but it does get better. Baby will settle into a routine eventually and things will be much more predictable, and you and OH will be able to snuggle and spend time together like before. Do you think it could be the baby blues rather than PPD? Either way, if you're worried about your feelings there are a lot of people that can help - your OB, a counselor...I had one friend actually go talk to a social worker at the hospital and she said it really helped. I had PPD with my first. I told my OB and she wrote me an Rx for Zoloft but I never filled it. I did go to individual counseling every week for over 6 months and found it really helpful to talk about things. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: Great job on Lily's weight gain. Re periods, last time mine came back around 6 weeks pp despite EBF. :-(

Amanda and Hopeful, fingers crossed your sweeps are successful! 

For the last 3 days Mariah has been crying whenever she's awake. Hopefully it's just a growth spurt and not the start of colic or something else!! Luckily she's still sleeping well at night (knock on wood) or I don't know what I'd do. She did a 4.5 hour stretch last night but DD1 kept getting out of bed during that time so I didn't get to take advantage. They both slept until 8:30 this morning so I feel okay right now, I just hope Mariah's a little more settled this evening and Sarah goes back to sleeping through...


----------



## Hopeful.89

Aww lynzy I hope she is just going through a growth spurt! 


I had an ultrasound today to see if baby is still happy in the womb, he sure is comfortable! They said he is measuring around 8lbs 4oz. Although I've heard they can be really off on their estimate. Hopefully he arrives soon!

Here is a snapshot of our baby boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eniala

Sorry I'm late here, but I was due yesterday! My next appointment is Monday morning, so hoping something happens by then. Looks like this may end up being a February baby! He's a boy :) Is there an updated list somewhere of babies born/due this month?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I update the list as the babies are born :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

OKAY so I'm on the induction list for tomorrow! Tuesday or Wednesday he will be here!!
My cervix is effaced, 2 cm dilated. And she did a real big sweep in hopes to get it naturally started tonight.
But if not, the next 2 days. 
I'm a little sad that my body hasn't naturally done it yet. But at the same time, I really don't care. As long as he is here safe and sound &#9825;&#9825; 
I couldn't be more excited


----------



## Flourish

That is so exciting Amanda! Not long now and your little one will be here :)


----------



## linzylou

Yay, Amanda! :happydance: Can't wait for an update!


----------



## AmandaBanana

So it wasn't today, but I've been having tightness and some cramps.
Maybe tonight labor will start?
But I called the hospital and they said I would most likely be called tomorrow to be induced :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

I'm in labor! Have been all night, didn't realize that's even what it was. Aha.
Just wasting some time at home now!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo Amanda!!


----------



## linzylou

How exciting!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Can't wait for Amanda's update! Hoping her labor was smooth. 

Afm, my yellow bump ended up being a Pink bump! Our Rylee Mae was born one week ago at 40+3. I had my mw appt at 40+1 and was 3-4cm and 90% effaced with baby at zero station. I was so excited because being that far along meant I could have a quick labor and I did! My contractions (real ones, not all of the false labor I had) started at 6:40pm and she was born at 12:45am. Labor was intense, my contractions went from 10 min to 5 min to 3 min very quickly. I got to the hospital at 8 cm with no time to labor in the tub (bummer). My water broke during a contraction and she was born less than 15 min later. I can't even believe it's been a week! My life feels like a blur right now. 
I hope you ladies are doing well. It's a huge adjustment and you should never be afraid to reach out for help if you need it!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Lite!!!!


----------



## linzylou

Congrats Lite!! I'm so glad your labor was short!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Congrats lite bright! !

Im so happy to say I had my beautiful boy.
Labor started Tuesday at 11pm. Not super painful bit went in at 11am. 2cm, sent home. Went in again at 5am Thursday. Still 2cm, sent home. Went back in at 11am because the pain was unbearable. 4cm!
I had him at 714pm. 8 lbs 9.5 Oz! 
They broke my water soon after getting there.
My body wanted to push before it was fully dilated, so he has a little bruise on his head :(
I used fentenol and a morphine shot. I was so out of it. Thought I was in the shower for about 15 minutes it was 4 hours. Ah ha
But I was a great time, even though painful.
They had to cut me, because as I was pushing his heart rate was all over the place. 
But he arrived safe and sound. Super soft.
And I'm so in love. &#9825;


----------



## NavyLadybug

So glad he arrived safe and sound!!

Did you stick with Avery Paul?


----------



## Flourish

Massive congratulations lite bright and Amanda!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats Amanda! My first labor was ridiculously long like that. Maybe your second will be short like mine! I hope your enjoying your little man <3


----------



## AmandaBanana

We did stick to that name :)


----------



## Flourish

How's everyone doing?


----------



## linzylou

Congrats Amanda! Glad your labor was such a good experience, and I love Avery's name.

We're doing okay. Yesterday was a really cranky day but things are a million times better today. I can't believe it's almost been a month. She had her checkup today and is 9.1 lbs and 21.5" now.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Micheleb87

Congrats, litebright and Amanda!! So happy for you guys! 

Navy, I hope you are feeling better!

Afm, I am feeling MUCH better which I am so happy and thankful for. I'm finally used to having Lily here. I've been letting her sleep in the bed with us the past few nights and the first time was the first night I got more than a couple hours a night since before she was born. She always wakes up within minutes of me laying her on her back. I was turning into a monstrous bitch with getting no sleep so finally took a nap with her in the bed one day and was just amazed at how well she slept!! I sleep in the middle on my left side and facing lily so then when she wakes up I just nurse her on my left boob and continue sleeping. I'm so used to not moving in my sleep that I'm not worried about hurting her while sleeping. At her 2 week appt she was at 8lb 7.4oz! Not sure if I already posted about that but feel like I haven't posted in forever so thinking I haven't lol.


----------



## Micheleb87

My Lily boo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmandaBanana

I've been Co sleeping too.
Avery cries minutes after putting him in his bassinet. But will sleep fine on my chest or beside me cuddled. 
It's all about doing it safely is all! No shame in it. I honestly think everyone does it lol


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hey all. 

Feb 5th we had Barrett Elliott, brought into the world via waterbirth! 8lbs 4oz 21 1/4" long - 11 days overdue. Born at 9:33am we were in the comfort of our own home by 2pm. 

I tried to not co-sleep but it's the only way Barrett will sleep longer than an hour. We are waking up every 2 hours to feed. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Hopeful!


----------



## Micheleb87

Yay! Congrats, Hopeful! Glad you were able to stick with your birthing plan! 

Everyone I have been telling that I let Lily sleep in bed with me (aside from one person!) has been acting like I'm doing something terrible and putting her in grave danger. So I'm just not going to tell anyone anymore because it makes me mad! I read a lot about it too and supposedly the mother and baby sleeping together in a bed (when breastfeeding and non-smoker) is the safest way for baby to sleep, assuming there are no blankets or pillows or loose clothing that could suffocate them. But I make sure to have the blanket down low and I sleep in the middle so if SO moves in his sleep he won't bump her or anything. And it's so nice because I can sleep while she eats. It just sucks because I only nurse on my left side in bed so by morning my right boob is KILLING me! We also ordered a co-sleeper thing to put in the bed that should be here in a couple days and then she will be able to go in the middle of us without me having to worry. I also have the pack and play pushed up to the side of the bed I sleep on so lily can't roll off the side. But my arm is underneath her all night anyway so it's just an extra safeguard. 

My little boo is one month old today! I'll post a pic  and I'd love to see pics of the other babes if you guys are comfortable posting them on here! Otherwise I will start using my Instagram again haha. My username is micheleb87 so please add me so I don't have to go back and find everyone else's usernames haha.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Micheleb87

I love tutu's now <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmandaBanana

Adorable Michelle! 
Hopeful I am so happy for you!! Yay babies!!!

Michelle, I have tons of pics on my Instagram amandabananana so add me there :)

Honestly, don't worry about the Co sleeping. Every one I talk to admits to doing it. If it works, it works. Just do it safely and it's all good. Like everything else.
:)


----------



## Micheleb87

Amanda, Avery is such a cutie!! <3


----------



## AmandaBanana

Thank you &#9825;&#9825; I can't get enough of him!!


----------



## Micheleb87

I feel the same way about Lily! It's really hard for me to let people hold her! I always let them anyway, but after a little bit I start wishing they had their own baby so I could be holding mine


----------



## Flourish

Congratulations hopeful! 

Lennox will only really sleep on one of is as well, we always wait for her to be in a deep sleep then put her in her Moses basket. After her last feed in the night, usually around between 4-7ish- I just keep her in bed with us. 
I've realised people are going to judge no matter what you do- we have given Lennox a dummy, she was always comfort sucking and is so much happier with one now but as I say people still judge with that. 

Hope you are all getting on well. I'm loving seeing the pics on Instagram.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I hope everyone is doing well! 

I have to go back to work this Saturday and I'm very sad about it. Rylee has been an excellent baby girl so far. At her one-month appointment she was 9 pounds, which is up a pound and a half from birth, and has grown three quarters of an inch. She nurses like a champ and her big sister is so in love with her. We cosleep sometimes too as it makes it much easier to get some rest. She loves being wrapped in our moby wrap. Did any of you ladies end up getting wraps? How do your babies like them? They really are great for when they're little. We have ergo carrier's for when she is older, we used them with my daughter and I loved them.

Would love some updates


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33




----------



## AmandaBanana

Avery is doing great! He has some reflux and purple cries a ton. But he sleeps great at night, feeds amazing, and is a cuddly sweetheart.
He weighed 10lbs at his one month.
We have a wrap and he likes it. We prefer the infantino carrier more though. And he loves it too. He loves facing out and seeing the world.
We are giving him biogaia to help with the reflux. Hopefully it works for him!


----------



## AmandaBanana

He also loves 80s music.
The trooper
Final countdown
Never gonna give you up
Those are his favorite. Makes him stop crying every time haha.


----------



## Flourish

Lennox is doing good. She's 2 months tomorrow and weighs 9lbs at the moment. She has reflux as well so the dr prescribed baby gaviscon which seems to help. 

Unfortunately she ended up in hospital a couple of weeks ago with a high temp, she had blood tests which showed she has a low white blood count, she then had a repeat blood test a week later which showed that her blood count was still low so I'm just waiting for a call back from the Dr to find out what we do and if she can have her 8 week jabs which she is due this week. I'm sure everything is fine we just need her blood count to go up. 

Really pleased to hear that all your babies are getting on well. 

How are you doing navy?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you for asking Flourish, hopefully Lennox's white cells increase! Glad Avery and Rylee are doing well Light and Amanda!

I'm doing ok I suppose. I started seeing an RE and two tests came back slightly abnormal (my AMH and A1C) so I started Metformin for the A1C but there's nothing to be done about the AMH. The Metformin actually helped my cycles a lot and their near picture perfect. I'm currently 8DPO (and my chart is looking so much like a pregnancy chart) but I'm not exactly feeling hopeful, just feel out. My last cycle also looked really good but it was a no go so now its the waiting game since my LP has been going between 10 and 12 days. So AF is due sometime in the next 2-4 days


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Good luck navy! Will you test early or just wait for a missed period? Fingers crossed for you


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've already started testing (today, 8dpo, was the first day) hehe


----------



## Flourish

Good luck! I've heard good things about people taking metformin snd getting pregnant so hopefully it works for you. 
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Holy crap, you guys........ (It's faint and my camera is a piece of crap, but its there! I'm freaking out a little!)
https://i.imgur.com/kG1QO2f.jpg


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Can't wait to see what tomorrow's looks like!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Picked up some digis!!!! 
https://i.imgur.com/Ly74WQx.jpg


----------



## Flourish

Yay congratulations Navy! You'll have to keep us all updated so we can go through your pregnancy journey with you like you did with us :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Aww, thank you Flourish! I had my first beta today, but it was so late in the afternoon I have to wait for Monday for results when I go to do the second one! Grr lol


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy!!!!!
Yesssssss!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I had betas on Fri and today. Fridays was 25 and they wanted it to at least double and get to 50-60 by today and it was 112!!!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy I'm so so happy! !! That's thrilling! 
Keep us updated


----------



## Flourish

Yay navy that's awsome!!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats navy!!


----------



## Micheleb87

Yay navy!! Congrats!!! :-D


----------



## NavyLadybug

Back from the scan! measured 6+2 and HB was 131!! Tadpole is doing perfect!
https://i.imgur.com/1vbt7skl.jpg


----------



## AmandaBanana

Navy I'm thrilled for you &#9825; 
Sending all the happiness your way! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Micheleb87

Yay Navy, so happy for you!!!  are you on Instagram? I started using mine occasionally now and added a few others from here and would love to add you too!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I don't have Instagram Michele :/ Just never had a use lol


----------



## Flourish

Yes navy! So exciting!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Nice scan! 
I'd love to see others babies on Instagram! I'm kmlawton33 
Not that great at finding people, but if you find me I'll follow you back :)


----------



## Flourish

Hey litebright I've requested to follow you in Instagram :) I love seeing others baby pics as well!
I'm posting a photo a day on Instagram to make into a book at the end of the year.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Navy, how's it all going?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I just had my 10 week appt last Monday and baby was very active and measuring 10+2!
https://i.imgur.com/UWwaFTD.jpg


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Excellent!!


----------



## Flourish

That's great news navy.


----------



## Micheleb87

Hey Navy, how is the pregnancy going so far?? You must be around 13 weeks now? Only a month and a half till you're at the halfway point! I'm so happy for you and that things are going so well this time!!

How is everyone else doing? We moved May 1st to a really big old (6 bedrooms!) farmhouse and we now live in the country with only 2 neighbors in sight and I love it! We have so much room now for when Lily starts crawling and walking and also so much room outside to play! We are renting but the landlord talked to us about the possibility of a land contract so if by the time we're almost here a year and really like the place, we might be renting-to-own! So that's kind of exciting... We are right on the Horicon Marsh (I think it might be the largest marsh in either the state or the country, can't remember lol) so we can hunt any birds we want in our yard and there are tons of turkeys and ducks everywhere! Also tons of deer but we can't hunt those here on the property because the landlord hunts deer here during deer season. I'm hoping to be able to get out with the baby and go morel hunting in the area next week. Not sure if those are everywhere, but if not, they are these suuuuper delicious mushrooms that grow in the wild for only a few weeks every year. So yummy... 

Lily turned 4 months on Thursday! The time is just flying... Kind of makes me sad sometimes. I want her to be my baby forever! Lol.


----------



## Micheleb87

Look at those chunky thighs haha. I love them! All thanks to mama's milk! &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes Michelle I'm 13 weeks now :) We had a 3D/4D ultrasound last week and got some great photos :) 

https://i.imgur.com/zqfiWvO.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/lLrvtFz.jpg

The tech thought that baby might end up being a boy :blue: based on what their potty shot looked like at that stage
https://i.imgur.com/VMVkTje.jpg

We also announced on Mother's Day that we were expecting since I turned 12 weeks that day, this is our announcement
https://i.imgur.com/Fdc3sJr.jpg


----------



## Micheleb87

The baby does look like a boy!! I found out Lily was a girl at 13+6 so they can definitely tell if they get the right shot! Those pics are really great. What a cute little babe! I already miss Lily being that small and having her in my tummy. 

Your birth announcement is SO cute!! And Magnus is adorable. Is he excited to be a big brother?


----------



## NavyLadybug

He doesn't really understand yet I don't think haha Maybe one I get really big he might sorta get more into it lol


----------



## Hopeful.89

Wow!! I haven't logged on in a long time!!! Congrats Navy!! I am so excited for you and your family and so thankful that this pregnancy is going well.
Michele your new place sounds wonderful and peaceful!
Barrett is growing like a weed at his he is over 25" and around 16lbs. He is mostly in 9 month clothes because he is so long. He loves to giggle and stand (assisted of course). 

I hope all of you ladies are doing great.


----------



## NavyLadybug

We found out what we are having today. It's a.........

Spoiler
BOY!!! :blue:
https://i.imgur.com/BmXW3eU.jpg


----------



## Flourish

Awww yay congrat navy!!!! So exciting. 

Great to hear all the babies are doing well. Lennox is doing great too, changing so much ever day. It's crazy how fast time is flying.


----------



## USAFWife319

Hi all! I'm due February 12 (from my predictions) I have two angels. One I miscarried and the other passed away at nearly 4 months old. Just found out we are pregnant again and I'm so excited! I'm scared but very excited and happy!


----------



## Flourish

Heya usafwife this is for 2016 so we've already had our babies. 
I'm sure there will be one for next year as well. Good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## Micheleb87

Hey Navy,

How is the pregnancy going?? How are you and baby doing (can't remember if you already picked name??)? you're getting closer to your due date!! Hope everything is going well


----------



## NavyLadybug

We're doing well Michele! We just moved to FL for DH's job and Magnus has started school! Lyle (baby) is still doing great! At his last scan on Thursday he was weighing about 2lbs!


----------



## Micheleb87

Awww, they grow up so fast!!! I can't believe lily is 7.5 months already... Insane! 

Glad to hear Lyle is doing well and that is such a cute name  

Lily weighed almost 19 lbs a couple weeks ago and is over 29 inches tall already :-O

Hope your pregnancy continues to go really well


----------



## Flourish

So pleased to hear everything's going well navy! Not long for you to go now. 

Lennox is doing great, I go back to work in October so dreading that. We have been to look around nurseries and think we have chosen one.

Soo.... Anyone else starting to think about another baby yet? 
We are thinking about trying for another one next year so that there will be around 2 years between them.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hey Flourish,

DH and I are just starting TTC now that when I go back to work in January I will have enough to leave again.

Although it took 15 months to get pregnant with Barrett it could be a while for a second. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just wanted to update you ladies, Lyle Dean was born Oct 17th 2016 at 10:25AM weighing 5lbs 5oz and 16 1/2 inches long. We only made it to 35+1 before needing an emergency cesarean because of my Pre-E. He was monitored in the special care nursery for a few days and seemed to be doing well until he started having apneic episodes (he'd stop breathing) and so we were transferred to the NICU yesterday until it was determined he was ready to go home. 


His first photo! 
https://i.imgur.com/rrrwo8J.jpg

One of my favorite pictures of him, he's so alert and so sweetfaced
https://i.imgur.com/xtg3c50.jpg

Another of my favorites, he's very snuggly
https://i.imgur.com/vbVALpB.jpg

This is the most recent photo of him after his transfer to the NICU. He's doing much better and is much more comfortable despite how it looks in all the tubes and wires
https://i.imgur.com/Xq88O1G.jpg


----------



## Flourish

He is gorgeous navy. Congratulations! I'm do pleased we got to follow your pregnancy through as well.


----------

